# Relaxer Stretchers Support Thread



## prettypuff1 (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought there was one for everyone else. We need help too  
  I know i need soome support in stretching.  I want to stretch for 6 months and i am at week12.. dear lord 3 more months to go. I am fighting the relaxing demonds... Help !!!!!!!Support Please


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 1, 2007)

You should join the Real Texture challenge.  We are stretching for 6 months.  I'll bump the thread for you.


----------



## Legend (Mar 1, 2007)

Congrats on your stretch!!!  

Just stick with it and you'll get through. I just finished a 24-week stretch a few weeks ago myself, and it was pretty good. I only relaxed my hair 3  times last year!

What I do:

Remind myself each day that stretching is good for my hair.
Never give in to relaxer temptation around week 14. 
Liberal use of S-Curl (or any other excellent moisturizer that works with your hair)
*Remember to keep up with protein treatments to keep the line of demarcation strong!!!! Very important.*
Rollersetting. Period.
Avoid combing the new growth. I use my fingers and hands to style my hair, and just smooth the top with a comb or the side of a brush.
Frequent washes (at least once a week) alternating a shampoo with a conditioner wash.
Phony ponies are my dear friends!  I hardly have to style my hair at all. This greatly reduces manipulation and protects the hair. I always baggy my ends.
That's all I can think of for now, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Mars_Reiko (Mar 2, 2007)

Legend said:
			
		

> *Remember to keep up with protein treatments to keep the line of demarcation strong!!!! Very important.*



I agree. I'm currently on a 6 month stretch as well and it's very important to keep that demarcation line strong. I skipped a week of protein treatment out of pure laziness and my hair was breaking like crazy. 

I'm 22 weeks post now, and I sooo have the urge to relax. But I know my hair will thank me in the end.


----------



## GoGoChik (Mar 2, 2007)

Legend said:
			
		

> Congrats on your stretch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree with the above. Co-washing every other day really softens the new growth and has allowed me to stretch for 4 months. And the phony ponies really do reduce manipulation.


----------



## locabouthair (Mar 2, 2007)

everyone gave good advice. just wanted to add one thing, if you must comb use a big tooth comb. i was using a small tooth comb when i had a lot of ng and wondered why my hair was breaking.


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for this thread, i've been struggling with breakage in the front, every time i wash it and comb it breaks so i'm wondering if it would be best to give my hair a rest by weaving or braiding for 3-6 month.


----------



## bablou00 (Mar 2, 2007)

Stretching is no joke. I just finished stretching for 4mos and that was hard as hell. I think the hardest thing was wanting to wear my hair straight but never building up the courage to use heat to straighten it out. I told myself that I would never stretch that long again but since I relaxed last night and my stylist told me that whatever I am doing I need to keep on doing because its looking good I might go longer. I really would want to try 6mos but that will be during summer and I dont know how my hair will hold up in heat and working out. Good luck on stretching. It has done wonders for my hair.


----------



## princessdi (Mar 2, 2007)

prettypuff,

I'm with you girl.  I am only 10 weeks post and am trying to resist the urge to relax.  My hair really needs the break from relaxers and that's how I'm getting myself through.

I wash and deep condition on Tuesday and Saturday and co-wash on Thursday and bun all the time.  I have to admit bunning is getting pretty old, but I know in the end, my hair will be much happier because of it.

I only have one question, my ends seem to be really dry when applying a moisturizer to them.  Does anyone think this is because of not enough protein.  On Tuesday I use a moisturizing shampoo and deep conditioner and on Saturday I use a protein-based shampoo and deep conditioner.  On Thursday I do an ACV rinse and apply coconut milk to my hair and cover with a baggie for an hour and then use a moisturizing conditioner for 30 minutes.  I let my hair air, or if I'm pressed for time, I partially dry it under a dryer and then put my hair up and baggie the ends for that smooth relaxed look.

Is there anything else that I should be doing to keep my ends more moisturized?  I don't want my hair to continue to break when applying a moisturizer to the ends.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## tarheelgurl (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck! !2-16 weeks are my max! When and IF I get married again or turn 40........whichever comes first, I will start the transition to natural and will be doing the long strech. But until then, please please please let me have my relaxer!!!


----------



## CAPlush (Mar 2, 2007)

I've been doing small 10 week stretches, and it has helped my hair tremendously, but I know I will have to do some longer stretches if I ever plan to get to BSL.  Stetching not only improves the hair, but it also improves your scalp's chances of not getting damaged by relaxer burns, and it saves money so it is hands-down a good thing!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 2, 2007)

I am attempting my first 6 month relaxer stretch too. After I get to the 3 month mark, I plan on getting kinky twist extensions and following the C&G method. So far, I have been doing good with my protien and moisture treatments. I just need to find a good pre-poo and leave in combo.


----------



## sareca (Mar 2, 2007)

Great idea.  We _should_ support each other. I couldn't join the real texture challenge; I've been natural most of my adult life; I already know what my real texture looks like.


----------



## InnerSoul (Mar 2, 2007)

currently I am stretching to 3 months since 12 weeks is best for my hair..however this time I may go for 14 weeks... Since I used ORS relaxer(no-lye) it leaves my hair more moisturized than any other no lye I have ever used... which will allow me to stretch longer.


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 2, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Great idea.  We _should_ support each other. I couldn't join the real texture challenge; I've been natural most of my adult life; I already know what my real texture looks like.


ITA, i was natural for 25 years, relaxed for three years, i remember my texture very well and appreciated it.


----------



## rdm (Mar 2, 2007)

I am at week 10 and Sta-Soft-Fro (Brown Bottle) and Detangler are my friend.  Also, I co wash almost everyday and wear a bun.  If I am going to a special occasion, I do a braid out.


----------



## Lynnerie (Mar 2, 2007)

Ladies, I'm really struggling already. I'm not a regular stretcher and I honestly dont think I'll last until June 20th.  I'm going to try.  I usually rollerset my hair and flat iron my roots and wrap but as soon as I get a little moisture to it.  It's Puff City.  I mean its amazing what shrinkage does. I'm not going to give up yet though. I wanna see what lies beneath.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think for me this will be hard because i am trying to do it without weave. I was the weave queen and now i am trying to get my hair healthy with out it. plus, it took out my temples of my hair.  I am just rollersetting, but now i am getting a little addicted to the hair sticks... it is quite easy in the morning. I may hit up a bun now because i dont think the roller set looks good anymore


----------



## Malice (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm 6 weeks post and I was torn from getting a touch up or a rollerset today to stretch to 8 (my next appt.) and I decided on a whim yesterday to buy same wet & wavy hair for semi-micros I'm getting done tomorrow. I plan on stretching to 18 to 20 weeks. I'm so happy because it means my hair will rest, no combing and no stress, I can moisturize it and rinse my scalp in the shower daily and just go! The last time I had micros and stretched over 6 months my hair grew and retained length beautifully.


----------



## chayil0427 (Mar 2, 2007)

baglady215 said:
			
		

> You should join the Real Texture challenge. We are stretching for 6 months. I'll bump the thread for you.


 
I was just about to say that ... yea I could use some support...the NG is coming in really thick in the back....thanks for starting this thread.

Chayil


----------



## amwcah (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm currently on a 6 month stretch challenge.  Braids are my saviour during this time.  I'm following the C&G Method.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well i joined the real texture challenge.. I didnt see like a support thread or anything for it


----------



## Gisselle (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow that's great!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Mar 2, 2007)

What a great thread.  Gonna hafta print it.


----------



## bablou00 (Mar 2, 2007)

cluelessaka said:
			
		

> Ladies, I'm really struggling already. I'm not a regular stretcher and I honestly dont think I'll last until June 20th. I'm going to try. I usually rollerset my hair and flat iron my roots and wrap but as soon as I get a little moisture to it. It's Puff City. I mean its amazing what shrinkage does. I'm not going to give up yet though. I wanna see what lies beneath.


 
Dont give in believe me there were days when i wanted to get the scissors out and just chop it off because I thought I was losing too much hair to detangling and it was looking a hot mess...haha! But to my surprise my hair is a lot thicker and its grown. There is light on the other side of the tunnel. Just pray to the Hair Gods to get you there.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am getting there, but i dont know how. I may put in a weave,but i really wanted to do it with out it


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 2, 2007)

6 and a half months and counting, trying to go to August or September. I'm so glad I'm doing this for my hair. The first few months were rough because my hair was very fragile because of the two textures. I was using protein treatments once a week to stop the breakage. Forget scissors, I was ready to take some clippers to my head because I was so frustrated. 

But now I'm on a good stride. Lately, I've found that I can get away with just co washes and grease. Sometimes I forget to do stuff (haven't deep conditioned in a while), but overall I think my hair is doing good. 

Next week, I'm going to put some braids in and hopefully that will hold me over until the beginning of May, then I may get a weave.


----------



## sareca (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to say I'm 4 months post and headed for 6 months. When I get there I'll decided whether or not to go for 8. I'm doing back-to-back C&G w/ no breaks so it's been a breeze so far.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Mar 2, 2007)

PrincessDi--A clarifying shampoo every month or so helps me when my ends start to feel dry and aren't absorbing my usual moisturizers well.


----------



## Sha76 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would like to add myself to this group. I am currently only 7 weeks post but I am going for a 9 month stretch because of my pregnancy. This is my second child and with my first I discovered I respond to relaxers very violently ( chem burns so bad that the skin is white afterwards). So this time I am taking the precaution to skip the relaxers all together until the baby is born. Right now is not so bad. I don't trully notice the differences until about 4 months ( not that it is not nappy, just it doesn't bother me). So this is going to be a mjaor stretch for me.


----------



## Lynnerie (Mar 2, 2007)

bablou00 said:
			
		

> Dont give in believe me there were days when i wanted to get the scissors out and just chop it off because I thought I was losing too much hair to detangling and it was looking a hot mess...haha! But to my surprise my hair is a lot thicker and its grown. There is light on the other side of the tunnel. Just pray to the Hair Gods to get you there.




Thanks bablou00, I'm just going to start wearing my hair up too, cause trying to maintain my rollerset isn't looking too cute.    Hang in there we can do it !!!!


----------



## prettypuff1 (Mar 3, 2007)

cluelessaka said:
			
		

> Thanks bablou00, I'm just going to start wearing my hair up too, cause trying to maintain my rollerset isn't looking too cute.  Hang in there we can do it !!!!


 My roller sets arent looking so hot either any more. I think i am about to self weave.  i would always see a lot of growth from sews and they didnt  damage my hair. it was the gule for the closure in the front that was killer.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Mar 3, 2007)

I enjoyed this thread. B/c I am on my 9th week and I wanted to get a relaxer this week. But I might actually take the plunge and go for 12 and when I have to go out just blow out and flat iron my roots and curl. Which in my opinion would be much better than getting a relaxer at this point.


----------



## Lilpaw (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
I think I need to join ya.  I am 8 weeks into my first 12 week relaxer stretch and it's getting a it scary.  

I am no-coning so I can't use Stay Soft Fro.  I'm trying to minimize heat use so I can't use a flat iron.  I think too much protien was making my hair break so I'm afraid to do protein treatments for my line of demarcation. My rollersets now look ridiculous so I've been wearing a bun for the last 2 weeks.

What I am doing for my NG is using Pro-Line Comb Thru (no silicone) instead of Stay Soft Fro and it feels pretty nice.  I am moisturizing day and night to try and stop and/or circumvent the breakage.  I just hope that I'm not defeating my purpose by stretching.  I really want the healthy roots and to start textlaxing maybe but not at the expense of major breakage.  

Ah well, such is the price of beauty I suppose.


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank goodness I found this thread.
I'm 4 weeks into a 12 (or 16) week stretch.
I've been bunning for the past 2 weeks, and I have alot of new growth, I should take a picture to add them.

But I'm determined.  I do co washes every other day, so that I can comb through it.


----------



## leleepop (Mar 3, 2007)

I am transitioning, and one thing that has helping me is prepoo's. Detangling in sections and cowashes. I also deep condition once a week and moisturize daily.hth


----------



## prettypuff1 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am dc once a week.. And there is my no heat rule. I had a dream last night that i was going to relax then stopped just shy of getting it done


----------



## MamaBraidedIt (Mar 4, 2007)

13 weeks post and I had to kick airdrying out my regimen. It just wasn't working on my my 4b, stretched hair. 

However, I'm thinking about giving it one more chance ... ...someone told me the key to airdrying is making sure the hair is completely toweldried and you must SATURATE your hair with products to prevent breakage, frizz???????????...but I don't wanna put too much stuff in my hair 

Any stretchers still airdry?

I plan to stretch until June 4.


----------



## ashiah (Mar 4, 2007)

leleepop said:
			
		

> I am transitioning, and *one thing that has helping me is prepoo's*. Detangling in sections and cowashes. I also deep condition once a week and moisturize daily.hth


This is so true.  I prefer this to CO washes.  I'm currently 18 weeks post and I mostly pre-poo and then detangle.


----------



## Naphy (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, so after reading all of your posts I decide to jump into the strecth bandwagon ! It would be a hard time for me since I never stretched more than 10 weeks (maybe 12 weeks when I was in high school). My goal is to keep my head away from relaxer for 18 weeks ! (for my birthday on May 31st)
I think strechting is the better way to preserve my hair from all that chemical I am currently doing on it. I hope it will thicken up my hair a little too. Too thin...
S-curl and braids will be my best friends !


----------



## RosesBlack (Mar 4, 2007)

MamaBraidedIt said:
			
		

> 13 weeks post and I had to kick airdrying out my regimen. It just wasn't working on my my 4b, stretched hair.
> 
> However, I'm thinking about giving it one more chance ... ...someone told me the key to airdrying is making sure the hair is completely toweldried and you must SATURATE your hair with products to prevent breakage, frizz???????????...but I don't wanna put too much stuff in my hair
> 
> ...



I still airdry.  I make sure that I moisturize/oil while my hair is damp and not still wet.  Then I bun and wrap a scarf around my head.  That usually works for bunning for a few days then I take down my bun, detangle moisturize as needed.  

HTH


----------



## Naphy (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you RosesBlack for the tips ^^


----------



## alwayzblessed (Mar 4, 2007)

I am going to try and do a 6 month stretch. I had my last relaxer in Jan. So I will get another relaxer in June nust in time for my b-day. I just tried bantu knots last night and I really liked them. But I think that it will be easier to do the C & G Method starting next week.


----------



## AmyInAtl (Mar 4, 2007)

I am on wk 11. 
Nothing works.  So I just,
slather Suave -Tropical Coconuts CON mixed with Jojoba Oil, onto dry hair.
It softens everything up. I am able to comb through everything w/o losing hair.
I then put it in a bun, and go. It drys over the course of the day. I'll do this everyday, no rinsing, tie it up at night.
By the 3rd day, I rinse in the shower with more CON/Oil mixture, /air dry, rpt process.
I do a good protein Tx, once a week, letting hair dry hard, rinse and air dry.
Then rpt oil/con routine on dry hair, for another 3 days.
Goal-17 weeks.


----------



## Jackie (Mar 4, 2007)

Where were y'all a month ago?!?  I broke down after stretching for 9 weeks and was so disappointed in myself.  The relaxer came out great and everything, but I wanted to stretch for 14 weeks and I had no accountability.  Now I'm 4 weeks post, and I'll definitely be looking to you guys for support when I get the itch to relax again.


----------



## bablou00 (Mar 4, 2007)

Jackie said:
			
		

> Where were y'all a month ago?!? I broke down after stretching for 9 weeks and was so disappointed in myself. The relaxer came out great and everything, but I wanted to stretch for 14 weeks and I had no accountability. Now I'm 4 weeks post, and I'll definitely be looking to you guys for support when I get the itch to relax again.


 
Haha isnt that right on where this post was???  Dont beat yourself up girl 9 weeks is still good. Some girls at my job wouldnt dare going past 4-6 so 9 is good. Plus some of the girls on here w/ beautiful hair relax at 8 to 10 wks. We will get eachother thru this. You have to start of by adding on weeks. I went from 11 wks to 14 now I really want to try 24. Im just afraid of all the tangling and matting plus it will be summer time . But the outcome is so worth it. That will put me at full armpit length maybe a little below. My hair obviously grows slow but Im not sweating it...its growing


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Mar 4, 2007)

I did my first 14 week stretch with the help of weave and that worked for me.  My hair really got thicker.

 I'm going to try this method again.  The key for me was frequent washing and moisture for the hair underneath.  

great thread.


----------



## Legend (Mar 4, 2007)

MamaBraidedIt said:
			
		

> Any stretchers still airdry?


 
Yep! The only time I don't airdry is when I do wet roller sets. I just hate sitting under the dryer for such a long time. I usually just loosely bun my hair, cover it with a satin wrap, and go to bed. When I wake up, I just S-Curl it to death, baggy, phony pony, and off to work. 

On days off, I don't do anything to my hair. I don't even take off my satin wrap I slept in so I can have whole days without manipulation.


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 4, 2007)

This thread is very helpful.

Starting week 5 of my stretch.. I remember when I use to relax after a month.. Man oh man! 

If I make it to 8, I'll be proud of myself.

Anytime over that.. I'm a balla, HOLLA


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, I still airdry....

I don't use direct heat.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Mar 4, 2007)

i'm at week 14 and staying busy is the key for me.  i'm gone all day and when i'm at home i'm too tired to fuss with my hair.

i'm gonna try to go until sometime in may.  i forget who suggested it but paul mitchell super skinny made my hair really soft.  after that i  load it up with leave in conditioner, roll or wrap and ignore it for two weeks (besides moisturizing the ends every few days).  so far it's working my hair is alot thicker and not shedding as much as usual


----------



## prettypuff1 (Mar 4, 2007)

i am airdrying now.I  dont do any heat anymore because i am sure that is what kept me stuck at SL.... I  airdry before i rollerset, then i let the rest of it dry  while in rollers.  I am either gonna go to bunning or self installed weaves..... I dont know but i had a dream i almost relaxed, then i freaked out.... Then the next thing i had very long hair...


----------



## prettypuff1 (Mar 4, 2007)

i am airdrying now.I  dont do any heat anymore because i am sure that is what kept me stuck at SL.... I  airdry before i rollerset, then i let the rest of it dry  while in rollers.  I am either gonna go to bunning or self installed weaves..... I dont know but i had a dream i almost relaxed, then i freaked out.... Then the next thing i had very long hair...


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2007)

Help!  I have a little bit of breakage and some shedding.  What should I do to stop it?  I moisturize twice per day with ORS Carrot Oil and seal with Alma and JBCO.  I'm thinking maybe a ApHogee or Henna treatment or is this a NO-NO!


----------



## sowhut (Apr 2, 2007)

SophiaRose said:
			
		

> I am on wk 11.
> Nothing works. So I just,
> slather Suave -Tropical Coconuts CON mixed with Jojoba Oil, onto dry hair.
> It softens everything up. I am able to comb through everything w/o losing hair.
> ...


 
I slather suave tropical coconut con all up and through my newgrowth  But instead of jojoba i use vatika oil. Its working good enough. im just so sick of my bun. (BTW im 14 weeks post.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 2, 2007)

The worst part of stretching for me is looking at all these lovely gals in D.C. swanging their beautiful, straight hair. Then, getting crap [sorry for the cussin'] from people who want me to wear my hair down. So the worse part is just the wait and the anxiety. But taking care of the hair is easier than I thought.

BTW, I finally relax in two weeks. I'm 14 weeks post!

Using MSM, BT, drinking tons of water, exercise and eating well has really helped me. Of course, bunning helps!!!

Happy Stretching, Much Growth!


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm at 9 weeks right now, and its not all that bad for me. I think all the moisture I've added to my reg and DCing twice a week has helped ALOT. I do notice a ton of hair in the shower after washing though. I washed and rollerset on Saturday, then Sunday when I left the house it was raining. My hair was HUGE  I wanted to run home and flat iron the heck out of it!! LOL I just oiled it up real good with some vatika and wrapped it up. It laid down pretty well.

I'm streching to 12 weeks...but honestly I could go to 14


----------



## texasgrl (Apr 2, 2007)

I am in my 10th week. Its a jungle in here .


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm 5 months today and it seems like detanging is a breeze now.  Maybe because I've got a little routine going - FIANLLY


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I am currently 17 wks post. I didn't really have a stretching goal, but the longer I go I get more curious to see if I can go just a little longer. My best friends are co-washing and Pantene's Extra Liso combing creme. I co wash, put in the combing creme and my comb glides thru the NG like butter. I put in my BT oil & airdry w/ it pulled back in a ponytail. A simple routinue that works. And I DC once a week.


----------



## Sha76 (Apr 2, 2007)

Starting Week 12.. Its not so bad right now. Even though the NG is coming in like crazy. I just blow dried and flat ironed the other day to see the progress. But back to routine of washing and air drying in braids. Still many weeks to go. I won't be relaxing until Oct 26th, 2007


----------



## prettypuff1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Man i tried my best, but i relaxed at 14 weeks.... good lord. I want to stretch until the end of June, but we shall see. It maybe weave time. i wanted to do the HYHC, but i dont know how to hide my hair besides weaves....


----------



## prettypuff1 (Apr 2, 2007)

SweetCaramel1 said:
			
		

> i'm at week 14 and staying busy is the key for me. i'm gone all day and when i'm at home i'm too tired to fuss with my hair.
> 
> i'm gonna try to go until sometime in may. i forget who suggested it but paul mitchell super skinny made my hair really soft. after that i load it up with leave in conditioner, roll or wrap and ignore it for two weeks (besides moisturizing the ends every few days). so far it's working my hair is alot thicker and not shedding as much as usual


 Seriously off topic, but you and i are in thesame place.PHYSICS HELL


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Apr 3, 2007)

this thread is a god send 4 me ...Im about 9wks post  and at my wits end with my new growth...erplexed ...its almost a jungle...which is a good thing,since my ng is usually fine and curly (I think the Mega Women,Biotin,MSM,Silica,Omega 3-6-9 are all starting to do the darn thang )...but honestly, I am struggling not to relax,my hair dresser is tired of this new jungle ...she says "Mami...perm next week ok?...please" and I say ok ...yeah right... Im gonna stay "Jungleesha" to wk14


----------



## Tee (Apr 3, 2007)

patiencevirtue said:
			
		

> this thread is a god send 4 me ...Im about 9wks post and at my wits end with my new growth...erplexed ...its almost a jungle...which is a good thing,since my ng is usually fine and curly (I think the Mega Women,Biotin,MSM,Silica,Omega 3-6-9 are all starting to do the darn thang )...but honestly, I am struggling not to relax,my hair dresser is tired of this new jungle ...she says "*Mami...perm next week ok?...please" and I say ok ...yeah right... Im gonna stay "Jungleesha" to wk14*


 
     And I am going to bed on that note!  To Darn funny!


----------



## thiccknlong (Apr 3, 2007)

My best support is to tell you to LISTEN TO YOUR HAIR AND DO NOT STRETCH BEYOND BREAKAGE. 

i KNOW my hair wants to tangle and break by week 8. So I usually get a relaxer by then.

Now only, ONLY because I've found a routine and certain products that prevent breakage at that point, I intended to stretch til 10 wks.

And just recently , someone severly overprocessed my hair, so I'll be stretching for 3 mos cause i can't afford ANY overlap and I need enough time in between to allow more of the natural texture to come back into the prev relaxed hair. I'll just continue using the products and the routine that prevents breakage.

Now, if before 12 wks it starts the smallest sign of breakage ? Texturizer/ relaxer, here I come.

The purpose of stretching is for thicker, longer hair. 

You don't want thick hair and thin ends   erplexed 

Listen to your hair. Only stretch as far as YOU can.

Then next time, try certain products you hear about and see if they can minimize any breakage.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 3, 2007)

If you're having shedding/breaking issues during your stretch, please try to get some Shikakai powder and mix it with conditioner.  I saw someone on here rave about it and it really stops shedding dead in its tracks.  I am 16+ weeks post and I did a prepoo with the Shikakai + Elucence MB and added a little Vatika/Amla/JBCO/Olive Oil to the mix and I hardly lost any hair during my wash.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Apr 3, 2007)

nycutiepie said:
			
		

> If you're having shedding/breaking issues during your stretch, please try to get some Shikakai powder and mix it with conditioner.  I saw someone on here rave about it and it really stops shedding dead in its tracks.  I am 16+ weeks post and I did a prepoo with the Shikakai + Elucence MB and added a little Vatika/Amla/JBCO/Olive Oil to the mix and I hardly lost any hair during my wash.



where would I find Shikakai powder? I'm closing in on week 15 this Saturday and I've been having some breakage issues.


----------



## Growinpainz (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm 6 weeks posts shooting for 4 months again or beyond.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 3, 2007)

*thanks thanks thank for bumping this thread whoever... off to read it now!!*


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 3, 2007)

CaramelPrincezz said:
			
		

> where would I find Shikakai powder? I'm closing in on week 15 this Saturday and I've been having some breakage issues.


 
Caramel - I bought it in an Indian store for $2.79.  I think there's a thread about where to purchase Indian products online so you might want to do a search.  I'll search too and see if I find it.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 3, 2007)

Caramel - Check this thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=121330


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks guys, i'll check the threads out


----------



## keeperathome (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies, I am kinda new here and I am on week 14 of a 6 month stretch and its going ok so far. But what I would like to know is what are some of the conditioners you all are using to detangleerplexed I have like about an inch of NG or more and its really becoming a task to comb through the middle .Any pointers you could give would be great. Thanks.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey ladies.. I am BAACCKK.. lol My 6month stretch ended at week 14... I am back to stretching until June 30th.  i have no clue how many weeks post i am.. bout 3 weeks. I want to be APL by June 30th or so


----------



## keeperathome (Apr 8, 2007)

keeperathome said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I am kinda new here and I am on week 14 of a 6 month stretch and its going ok so far. But what I would like to know is what are some of the conditioners you all are using to detangleerplexed I have like about an inch of NG or more and its really becoming a task to comb through the middle .Any pointers you could give would be great. Thanks.


 

Can anyone help me with this I would greatly apperciate it Thanks.


----------



## CAPlush (Apr 8, 2007)

keeperathome said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me with this I would greatly apperciate it Thanks.


 
This thread should help!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=113240&highlight=conditioner


----------



## MamaBraidedIt (Apr 8, 2007)

Well I'm 18 weeks post and I'm giving in!!!!!! I had planned to stretch until June 4th! [what was I thinking] I'll be relaxing next week. I've NEVER streched this long before. It was an interesting ride. I got a chance to experience my REAL texture. Oh how fun it is playing with my new growth. 

Some things I've learned on the way about airdrying, in particular, while stretching.

- It is better for me to airdry in several plaits [6 to 8] than in one big ponytail. I got major matting when airdrying in a ponytail. Plaits work best for me. Then I tie the plaits down with a scarf.


-Using a thick hair lotion/moisturizer AND an oil together[evoo works well on my wet hair or africa's best herbal oil] is key for me when airdrying. The oil really helps to detangle the freshly washed hair.


----------



## RosesBlack (Apr 8, 2007)

Some encouragement ladies.  I usually NEVER stretch beyond 8 weeks.  I really thought that was my limit.  But here I am 2 days shy of almost 12 weeks and my hair is not freaking out, breaking or shedding.  I can feel how much growth I am getting.

My big secret lately is that I finger comb through my new growth gently before I detangle.  I've also started using a mix of water/con in a little bottle as a detangler and it's working.

I think I'm going to try for next month.  :-d


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 9, 2007)

Great Thread!

I'm 8 wks post and plan to go for 16 - 18 wks! The longest I've stretched was 12 wks.

The things that helps me in my stretch is doing a pre-poo with Amla oil.  A good DC. I wear my hair in a flexirod set therfore I don't have to comb my hair throughout the week. 

I'm going to alternate shampooing with Co-washing every other week and see how that works out.


----------



## Dijah (Apr 9, 2007)

I am at week 6.  I just decided today to stretch until week 15. I will relax the Saturday before my birthday in June.  I found a leave in by aphoghee and elastic qp glaze combo that made my braid out look lovely.    Also I wear a lot of scarves. 

My normal routine has a balance of protein and moisture that has been very beneficial to my hair.

The only weird thing about my hair is that the msm I have been taking has made it difficult to figure how much ng I have.  The texture change from the msm is another reason I am stretching for 15 weeks.


----------



## texasgrl (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok I'm at week 11. One more week to go!!! Then I can update with pics. Bead head Control freak serum is really helping me through it.


----------



## Candiss (Apr 10, 2007)

Today I am exactly 10 weeks. The new growth is outta this world. But I am doing bantu knots all the time and wearing a curly updo during the day. Everytime I wash I have shedding. I guess it's ok because I don't comb my hair at all until wash day. But I have thin hair and I don't like the shedding. So now I have two proteins: Aphogee 2 min and Pantene breakage defense (tube). So between now and week 11 I will protein twice. I can't wait for my touch-up!


----------



## KathyMay (Apr 10, 2007)

I am checking in I am 23 weeks post relaxer but I have in twists that is making it easier.   I plan on getting another set in a couple of weeks and stretching until July which will put me at 35 weeks.


----------



## sareca (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm taking my twists out in about a week and a half and I'm dying to relax it then.  I said I was going to wait until after my next set of twists are out.  At this point I'm 6 months post.  I also said I was only going to stretch to 4 months.  If I wait another 2 months, I'll be 8 months post and have to use two containers of Phyto at once.   I'm still deciding.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Apr 10, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I'm taking my twists out in about a week and a half and I'm dying to relax it then. I said I was going to wait until after my next set of twists are out. At this point I'm 6 months post. I also said I was only going to stretch to 4 months. If I wait another 2 months, I'll be 8 months post and have to use two containers of Phyto at once.  I'm still deciding.


 8 months post.. good lord


----------



## Naphy (Apr 10, 2007)

LAdies, I really need your help  !
Everything was fine with my hair, until today. My hair is fried, weak, and breaks a lot. Is it the time to end the stretch ???? I've already plan to re-do my braids this week, but with hair like this, I really dunno what to do...
What are your suggestions ???


----------



## amwcah (Apr 10, 2007)

Naphy said:
			
		

> LAdies, I really need your help  !
> Everything was fine with my hair, until today. My hair is fried, weak, and breaks a lot. Is it the time to end the stretch ???? I've already plan to re-do my braids this week, but with hair like this, I really dunno what to do...
> What are your suggestions ???


Hi Naph~Sorry about your hair.  Well, let's rule out rebraiding at this point.  Right now you must stop the breakage.  I just used Motions CPR, however, I have read a thread on a product by Pantene that some other ladies say works really well.

Bumping for more responses for Naph.


----------



## Dijah (Apr 10, 2007)

Naphy said:
			
		

> LAdies, I really need your help  !
> Everything was fine with my hair, until today. My hair is fried, weak, and breaks a lot. Is it the time to end the stretch ???? I've already plan to re-do my braids this week, but with hair like this, I really dunno what to do...
> What are your suggestions ???



For me the sign that I need to end my stretch is breakage.  I would not put braids in.  I would do emergencee and moisture. To prepare for a touch up.


----------



## Naphy (Apr 10, 2007)

I think it is time for a touch up..... 12 weeks were my maximum I suppose.
Ermegencee does not exist in France, so I have no idea of which heavy protein treatment I'm going to use...


----------



## Dijah (Apr 10, 2007)

Naphy said:
			
		

> I think it is time for a touch up..... 12 weeks were my maximum I suppose.
> Ermegencee does not exist in France, so I have no idea of which heavy protein treatment I'm going to use...



I used to relax every 6-8 weeks.  Then I worked my way to 10 weeks, last time was 12 weeks.  I am trying for 15 this time.  Take your time, figure out what is best for your hair and everything will work out.


----------



## Much2much41 (Apr 10, 2007)

The longest I've been able to go is 10 weeks.  I went to the Dominicans first, then the Egyptians (the Dominicans got it straighter, the Egyptians styled it better.  Decisions, decisions!  ).  I'm trying to stretch it at least that long this go-around, but I'm getting the relaxer urge.  Right now


----------



## keeperathome (Apr 12, 2007)

Well I am checking in at 15 weeks post. I feel like its been forever. I am trying for a 6 month stretch although I am not sure if I will last. I have like a ton of NG and I am getting very limited on my styles. I have not had much breakage or shedding. Although, I have found that the No combing practice works best for me. I only comb on wash days. I am trying to hold on a few more weeks the thing that I think is helping the most is that I am too tired to do a relaxer with a baby coming next month and a 3 year old my energy level is pretty slim. I will keep ya'll posted on what I do. I look forward to seeing all growth.


----------



## sareca (Apr 12, 2007)

prettypuff1 said:
			
		

> 8 months post.. good lord


 
It's been really easy.  I haven't seen my hair in 4 months. :wink2:


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 12, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> It's been really easy. I haven't seen my hair in 4 months. :wink2:


 
Sareca - I'm 17 weeks post and I'm thinking about getting a weave next week at 18 weeks post and riding that out for 5 weeks till week 23 and then take it out, wait a week and touch-up at week 24.  I notice that you stretch long with braids/twists and keep redoing them.  I've never had my hair braided/cornrowed for the weave with so much new growth.  Is there anything special you think I should do beforehand?  I'm keeping the shedding in check by prepoo'ing, weekly protein and I just started a midweek CW (thanks MizAvalon  ) to help with the moisture but what do you do right before you put your twist in considering all the new growth? I don't want my hair ripped out during the cornrow process because of all the ng.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Blessedhairgro (Apr 13, 2007)

For the first time I'm trying to stretch to 16 - 20 weeks. I usually go to 12 on a regular basis but I'm at 12 weeks now and going for the gold! The products I'm using to stretch are below and they have been a tremendous help in keeping my roots detangled and keeping my hair soft:

*Shampoo:*
ORS olive & aloe poo - great detangler and clarifier
CON poo (Green) - best detangling shampoo ever
*Conditioners:*
silicon mix deep conditioner - works wonders at moisturizing
nexxus humectress conditioner - best detangler
silk elements mega moist treatment - great detangler and leaves hair very moisturized
Jason's sea kelp conditioner - great detangler and moisturizer

*Leave In's I can't live without for stretching:*
nexxus headress leave in
giovanni direct leave
Salerm 21 leave in
*Serums:*
Tigi bedhead control freak straightening serum
Fantasia IC polisher straightening serum

My rototation of all of these products will hopefully get me to that 20 week or maybe even 24 week stretch


----------



## Artemis (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm at 8 wks too. I normally relax right about now, but I want to wait till I get to 12.  I'm struggling. What's helping me is dc-ing 2x/week and rollersetting/flat ironing. This last week, though, I got lazy and did Sylver's scarf method and just bunned after a rollerset. Whew!! If I can make it to week 10, I'll be so proud of myself, so 12 wks will be a bonus.

Great thread 

ETA: I'm also moisturizing like crazy (and trying to use up all my products at the same time).


----------



## carmella25 (Apr 15, 2007)

keeperathome said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I am kinda new here and I am on week 14 of a 6 month stretch and its going ok so far. But what I would like to know is what are some of the conditioners you all are using to detangleerplexed I have like about an inch of NG or more and its really becoming a task to comb through the middle .Any pointers you could give would be great. Thanks.



I stretch every 6 months or even longer sometimes.  I usually use infusium 23 conditoner, smooth and sleek or jasons rosemary conditoner.  These products work well.  If you really want some good detangling you could add some glycerine to you conditoner.  I also heard that sodium lactate works well.  I also like to put honey and olive oil in my conditoner as well.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm 14 wks post and my hair is thiiiiiick. I couldn't even take a pic because I couldn't get all my hair in the camera. I had to get someone else to take it.  

I'm shooting for 6 months. I'm getting my first weave installed next week. Hopefully, I can keep it in till the rest of the stretch.


----------



## sexyaqr (Apr 15, 2007)

I am so loving this thread. I am only 9 weeks post and I am going to relax tomorrow. The only reason is that the last relaxer was not done really well so it looks like longer. Maybe I will change my mind and hang in there for 3-4 more weeks


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, I just ended my 4 month stretch.   I guess that is my magic number. I'll be relaxing 3x a year. Not too bad. It feels good to have swinging hair again instead of having it stuck to my head. APL here I come.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Apr 15, 2007)

Im 11wks post...stretching to 12wks...its ruff, but Im hanging in there...im about to do an ACV rinse 2nite to clear some of the build up from my daily co washes...yesterday,as a pre-poo, i used Sebastian Penetraitt as a protein to strength my demarcation line...some shedding when I cowash,but no breakage ...i hope to be  few inches from APL after i relax


----------



## amwcah (Apr 16, 2007)

keeperathome said:
			
		

> Well I am checking in at 15 weeks post. I feel like its been forever. I am trying for a 6 month stretch although I am not sure if I will last. I have like a ton of NG and I am getting very limited on my styles. I have not had much breakage or shedding. Although, I have found that the No combing practice works best for me. I only comb on wash days. I am trying to hold on a few more weeks the thing that I think is helping the most is that I am too tired to do a relaxer with a baby coming next month and a 3 year old my energy level is pretty slim. I will keep ya'll posted on what I do. I look forward to seeing all growth.



I'm pursuing a 6 month stretch also, but I have been having breakage and shedding the last couple of weeks.  I tried MOTIONS CPR last night and last week.  I will see how it goes this week.  Today, I am wigging it.  


QUESTION
Any suggestions for the shedding and breakage or should I just slap a relaxer on it.  Also, I am bagging.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 16, 2007)

amwcah said:
			
		

> I'm pursuing a 6 month stretch also, but I have been having breakage and shedding the last couple of weeks. I tried MOTIONS CPR last night and last week. I will see how it goes this week. Today, I am wigging it.
> 
> 
> QUESTION
> Any suggestions for the shedding and breakage or should I just slap a relaxer on it. Also, I am bagging.


 
Shikakai powder mixed with Elucence MBC and some oils stopped the shedding dead in its tracks for me.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 16, 2007)

nycutiepie said:
			
		

> Shikakai powder mixed with Elucence MBC and some oils stopped the shedding dead in its tracks for me.


 
NYcutiepie~Thank you for responding.  Have you used this during stretching?   My concern is whether the shikakai powder will make my hair hard like Alma or Henna powders.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 17, 2007)

amwcah said:
			
		

> NYcutiepie~Thank you for responding. Have you used this during stretching? My concern is whether the shikakai powder will make my hair hard like Alma or Henna powders.


 
Yes, I used it around 14 weeks but I used it as a prepoo so I still used a moisturizing conditioner afterwards.


----------



## janeemat (Apr 17, 2007)

Dang!  How did I miss this thread.  Lawd knows I need support here.  I'm on my second stretch for 12 wks or more.  I want the more 14 to 16 wks.  May 16th is 12 wks, so I'm just 8 wks post now.  This is the hump time.  I'm going back and reading all of this!


----------



## amwcah (Apr 17, 2007)

janeemat said:
			
		

> Dang! How did I miss this thread. Lawd knows I need support here. I'm on my second stretch for 12 wks or more. I want the more 14 to 16 wks. May 16th is 12 wks, so I'm just 8 wks post now. This is the hump time. I'm going back and reading all of this!


 
Janeemat~Welcome aboard!


----------



## amwcah (Apr 17, 2007)

nycutiepie said:
			
		

> Yes, I used it around 14 weeks but I used it as a prepoo so I still used a moisturizing conditioner afterwards.


 
NYcutiepie~Does shikakai have a hardening effect?


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 17, 2007)

amwcah said:
			
		

> NYcutiepie~Does shikakai have a hardening effect?


 
It didn't really make my hair "hard" per se.....it was more of like a "heavy" feeling.  My hair felt heavier after I used it.  I have thin/fine hair but it felt very heavy afterwards.  I think my hair felt harder with henna.  Other people say it can be grainy too so you have to wash it out good.  I didn't really have that problem because I made sure to mix it up very good beforehand.


----------



## Brandi (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

It's been a while since I've been on the board.  I just completed my second stretch at 12 weeks and I realize that's my absolute maximum.  I did fine until week 9 or so then it became a little harder to maintain a style without the frizz.

Just got my hair relaxed last week (Mizani) and I have to admit, my hair was healthier and grew two inches.  This is my first time using Mizani, hair dresser ran out of my usual Paul Mitchell, but I like the results so far.  

Much support to those of you who have been able to master this technique for four months or longer I envy you.  For now, I believe I'll relax between 9-12 weeks, it's just easier for me.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 17, 2007)

Is anyone else having problems with hair dreading from not combing?  I comb very little on wash days but thats it.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 17, 2007)

amwcah said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having problems with hair dreading from not combing? I comb very little on wash days but thats it.


 
Try detangling some BEFORE you wash.  Someone else suggested it and I tried it and it works better for me.  Also, don't just rely on a shower comb like the Jilbere......I use a bone comb to detangle beforehand and then run the Jilbere in the shower after my DC and then after the leave-ins I use the bone comb again.  Trust me, I have coarse 4b hair in the back and I haven't had 1 dread.  You have to make sure you comb thru the hair to make sure it doesn't loc up.  You can't comb "very little" if your hair is tightly wound because it will loc. I also wash in 4 braids.  HTH.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 18, 2007)

I want to add that I used porosity control correcetive conditioner and it detangled like a charm and allowed my moisturizing conditioner to penetrate.

I'm 8 wks post and will add porosity control and Joicio-K-Pak Intense hydrate to my regimen as I continue to stretch.


----------



## joemerald (Apr 19, 2007)

*I could kick myself*

Hi ladies I know I should not have done it but I did it anyway.  I stretched.  I noticed my new growth was tremendous at six weeks post relaxer but I said not I wanna stretch until May since I am taking a trip I wanted it to be nice, so I will have some nice thick braid outs.  I am now eight weeks and i I washed last night and lost so much hair and it is so thin now.  Last time I wanted to stretch but realized that at 8 weeks I had to relax but this time I was bunning only and moisturing and all that in the stretchers thread.  And I lost so much hair.

My only redeeming thought is that I want to be full APL by Christmas when I go home and that with my vits etc I am having mega growth so it will repair soon enough.   Anyhoo I am relaxing tomorrow nite.  Hell or high waters. I was almost APL too, just barely.


----------



## victorious (Apr 20, 2007)

Last night I did a henna application and a reverse roller set.  My new growth is softer and not that coily as before I started my hair last night. I was pleasantly surprised.  I tried stretching to 10 weeks before, but I had  breakage and shedding.

I've been following this thread for a while, and the tips paid off big. My hair is eight weeks post today , and normally I would want to relax my hair tonight. I have about the usual amount of new growth (1"+). 

I think the henna helped some, but the reverse roller set did the trick.  I'm now optimistic about stretching to 10 weeks...maybe 12.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, I was feeling guilty about relaxing because I wanted to try to go to 24 weeks like I see some people on here do, but to hell with it because I made it to 18 weeks and 12 was my previous max.  The weather is finally nice here and I'm sick of the bun, the half-wig, the time it takes to wash/detangle and sick of looking at everyone's hair swingin' in the wind while mine is packed like a can of sardines in 4B new growth.  I have a box of Phyto II that's been calling my name for weeks and I'm getting ready to use it this weekend.  Thanks to everyone that pm'd me tips and good luck to everyone else that's stretching.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Apr 20, 2007)

i wouldn't feel bad.  you still had a good stretch, just try it longer next time.   i know how you feel. i've had this bun for the last 5 months and it's getting old.  i want to wear my hair down without the hassle of flat ironing it for 2 hours first


----------



## seraphinelle (Apr 20, 2007)

i can't believe i'm at where i am now....
i haven't relaxed because 1) i'm lazy
2) i'm scared..

so i guess i'm stretching/transitioning


----------



## PaperDoll (Apr 20, 2007)

i've been on a 16 week stretch 
it's been HARD
& so has my hair 
i can't seem to keep my hair properly moisturized...no matter what i do or what i use it's been super dry and crunchy lately

but monday is creamy crack day for me, trust me i am doing the count down 
i think from here on out i'm only doing 10 - 12 week stretches

good luck to you ladies that are still stretching


----------



## amwcah (Apr 20, 2007)

PinkPebbles said:
			
		

> I want to add that I used porosity control correcetive conditioner and it detangled like a charm and allowed my moisturizing conditioner to penetrate.
> 
> I'm 8 wks post and will add porosity control and Joicio-K-Pak Intense hydrate to my regimen as I continue to stretch.


 
I keep hearing about these two products.  I may have to try them! Lord knows I have enough products.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 20, 2007)

nycutiepie said:
			
		

> Try detangling some BEFORE you wash. Someone else suggested it and I tried it and it works better for me. Also, don't just rely on a shower comb like the Jilbere......I use a bone comb to detangle beforehand and then run the Jilbere in the shower after my DC and then after the leave-ins I use the bone comb again. Trust me, I have coarse 4b hair in the back and I haven't had 1 dread. You have to make sure you comb thru the hair to make sure it doesn't loc up. You can't comb "very little" if your hair is tightly wound because it will loc. I also wash in 4 braids. HTH.


 
Thanks for the suggestions NYcutiepie!  It did help!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 21, 2007)

As I enter week 9, my ng in the front and crown is just going  at me, like "Are you SURE you want to stretch 12 wks??  " So I think I may just bow out @ wk 10, and try again next time...

Who knows, maybe when I get to wk 10, I may change my mind, but my friends are starting to ask me when is touch-up time, so perhaps 10 wks will be my limit for a bit.

This is so hard


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Apr 21, 2007)

ok so in the shower today i had alot of tangling.  i tried to comb while under the shower head and it just didn't work.  so i worked from the nape to the forehead.  my hair was already parted down the middle so i made 1/2 inch parts in the back (while under running water) and combed through while working my way up.  it was so untangled i decided not to braidout today. 

this will be the last wash before my next relaxer


----------



## amwcah (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, my stretch ended at 5 weeks.  I observed some short hairs on the top of my head.  Breakage had occurred at the demarcation line.  So, I t-laxed yesterday.  I had some great growth.  Sorry, no pics until July 4th.  I think I will relax on the 4th.  Until then, I'm trying MN.

Good luck on your stretching goals!


----------



## prettypuff1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Man i think i am at week 6... Not so much NG yet, but i am seeing some interesting textures coming in.. Some are 4b, others look like 3b...... my head is a crazy mess of textures


----------



## Candiss (Apr 24, 2007)

Today I am at 12 weeks! I am going to relax this weekend. I can't wait I'm a little nervouse though because this will be my first touchup. I can't believe I made it. I may just see if I can make it to week 14.


----------



## e$h (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be 15 weeks come Friday.  So far so good for me.  I tweaked my regimen a lil bit to see what works.  I'm looking to relax May 25th.  We'll see how it turns out .


----------



## dorko (Apr 25, 2007)

im on week nine 
and in no rush to relax my hair because i go to the gym much
my new growth is soft and manageable so it's okie so far
my head sweats & it makes no sense to relax it and then have my sweat mess it up  

i'm gon try hold out till sept
i have to look into products tho   ..porosity control and Joicio-K-Pak <--need to look into those, i see people typing bout them much
and stay away from my hairdresser.. she is gon wan relax it
may go get wash/rollerset from elsewhere 
unless i get the urget to rollerset and airdry my hair myself.. yikes! erplexed


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll be 8 weeks this Saturday.  I usually go 11-12 weeks, but I already "feel" like I'm 12 weeks post with this new growth (thanks, BT!!).  I'm going to hold out for as long as I can.  I wasn't planning on relaxing until the first week of June, at the earliest.  

My new growth is really loving BT and whole-head baggying .  It stays very soft, and when it's soft, it's manageable.  No issues with tangles or dryness, and very little breakage at the demarcation line.  Yay!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm week 10 entering 11...I decided not to relax my hair for the rest of the year. My hairline is filling in so nicely that I don't want to mess it up.... I'm going to give this super long stretch a try...


----------



## Artemis (Apr 28, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> As I enter week 9, my ng in the front and crown is just going  at me, like "Are you SURE you want to stretch 12 wks??  " So I think I may just bow out @ wk 10, and try again next time...
> 
> Who knows, maybe when I get to wk 10, I may change my mind, but my friends are starting to ask me when is touch-up time, so perhaps 10 wks will be my limit for a bit.
> 
> This is so hard


 
Well, me and my hair decided 10 wks was the best we could do for now; I just relaxed...I'm proud that I waited this long, but I dunno if 12 is for me--maybe when my hair gets longer...


----------



## Catina72 (Apr 28, 2007)

I usually relax at 12 weeks but I am 12 weeks post TODAY and I am stretching on!! I am aiming for 16 weeks but I won't be mad if I relax at 15.....wish me luck!!


----------



## Sha76 (Apr 28, 2007)

I self relaxed after 14 weeks. NO burns..but underprocessing. I am starting my stretch over. I think now my min. stretch is officially 12 weeks.  I will try to see how long past that I can go.


----------



## variant_vi (May 9, 2007)

I'm new to this stretching process :\. I usually get relaxed every 6-7 weeks. My only concern is my hair grows fast and I just need some guidance on how to keep my hair soft and managable I guess. I'm just afraid it'll just break. I also have fine hair . I notice that whenever I get my hair relaxed it never breaks on those first 2 weeks, but after that it's hard to manage. How often should I shampoo and/or condition? What products do you girls use to keep the NG managable? And what protective styles do you use (if any)? or How do you wear your hair while letting it grow? *Noob* lol  I'm just asking because I usually stretch with braids But I'm always on the go so I hardly have much time for styling my hair when it's relaxed.


----------



## Catina72 (May 15, 2007)

Well, I relaxed after 14 weeks and I am okay about it. I may try for 15 weeks next go round but I couldn't take it any longer!! It is amazing the difference a week or two can make, because at 12 weeks I just _knew_ I could go for 4 more weeks. oh well....


----------



## preciousjewel76 (May 21, 2007)

Bumping.....


----------



## sareca (May 21, 2007)

I'm at 30 weeks, but I'm wearing braids so it hasn't been an issue. To be honest I really miss my seeing and playing with my natural texture.


----------



## bablou00 (May 21, 2007)

Friday I will be 12 weeks post. I am experiencing some problems now but I think its because I went overboard last week and washed my hair every day. My hair told me real quick to stop doing that.... 12 more weeks can I do it....ahahahahah


----------



## wantlonghair25 (May 21, 2007)

Good Luck in your stretching! I am on week 7 right now trying to stretch to 10. Then after I get that perm I will try to up it every time. I am with you girls!!!!


----------



## gloomgeisha (Jun 9, 2007)

bumping for recent poster...in case your friend decides she wants to continue to relax


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jun 10, 2007)

Im currently 7wks post stretching to 12wks....I wash 2x a wk (Cowashing 1 onday/Dominican Wash & Set the other)..I plan to wash once every 2 weeks for the home stretch (4 wks away)...trying to keep the manipulation looowwww....Im hoping to be full APL by my next relaxer...


----------



## sugarose (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm on my first 6 month stretch. This is going to be a challenge for me but I am determined to do it for the health of my hair and my scalp, also to get a small taste of transitioning so maybe I can decided once and for all.  
I'm glad this thread is here, I definitely look foward to us experiencing this together.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 11, 2007)

This coming Friday will be 7 wks post for me. I am still debating when to relax. It will either be wk 9 or 10 I think. Last week my scalp hurt so bad, like it'd been 12 wks post or something. I think I'm going to try washing less (every 4-5 days) to decrease manipulation and to sort of ignore my head till week 10. I dunno, I'm just a bit frustrated... 

I'm changing my Fotki update schedule, so after this relaxer (hopefully), I'll be forcing myself to stretch longer (~12 wks).


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 11, 2007)

I am 11wks post and in the HTH Challenge so i think i will relax around 13wks. I know i gonna join the HTH xmas 6 months challenge and am really contemplating if i would like to stretch the whole six months.


----------



## bablou00 (Jun 11, 2007)

I love this thread its good to see where people are in their stretch. I am currently 14wks post relaxer. I am not using braids to stretch although I probably should. My hair is so fine and no matter what I use I get mad tangles. But I do have to say that since using Aveda my tangles are not as bad as they were at 3mos post last stretch. When I go to detangle its only two or three strands that come out. My hair is getting stronger so not all of it is breaking off when I detangle. I have two more months actually before next relaxer. Washing only two times still and rollersetting every other week. Good luck stretchers...


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 11, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot to say I'm 4 months post and headed for 6 months. When I get there I'll decided whether or not to go for 8. I'm doing *back-to-back C&G w/ no breaks* so it's been a breeze so far.


 

What is C&G? Maybe I'm slow, but I have no idea what that is!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 12, 2007)

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> What is C&G? Maybe I'm slow, but I have no idea what that is!


 
Crown and Glory. It's a growout method where you keep your hair braided. Plenty of threads here on it.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 12, 2007)

Oooooh okay...


----------



## KathyMay (Jun 14, 2007)

I am going on 33 weeks post relaxers I was planning on getting more twists after I take my hair down but I am itching to relax....


----------



## Swanky (Jun 26, 2007)

The stretches are getting longer and easier: started out 8, 10, 12 week. 
Will go until 14 or 16 week stretch. I wash/co-wash almost everyday, mostly plait it after washing at nights, take it out and finger comb it back (with ease) into a ponytail the next day. Rollerset for special occasions. 
Detangle with ease...using fingers mostly.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 1, 2007)

Just relaxed yesterday and i'm going to attempt a first time 6 month stretch. Hoping by christmas to be BSL or atleast shy of a couple of inches.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm 16 weeks right now and I was shooting for 20 weeks. Well I think I still am. I scheduled to relax today but I felt my new growth and got scared of overlapping. I don't think I have enough new growth yet to safely relax. I wanna lessen my chances of overlapping as much as possible and I think that if I get at least 5 to 6 inches of new growth then I should be fine.


----------



## coconow2007 (Jul 5, 2007)

This is my 1st stretch and I am almost 8 weeks.  I want to go longer but can't lie I really want to relax my hair.  Reading this support thread really helps with keeping me focused and not giving up


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 5, 2007)

I am coming up on 18 weeks. I find that the longer my hair grows, the easier it is to stretch. Maybe it is because there is more weight pulling the NG straight. I dunno. Either way, I am glad that it is easier. I think that as long as I get over that 8-1o week hump I am pretty much good. 

 Also, I still use direct heat. I find that it works for me as far as stretching goes. I have figured out how to get my NG just as silky as my relaxed hair, so that makes it a WHOLE lot easier (CHI is my homie). I am over 4 months post and still don't see myself relaxing any time soon. My goal is 6 months. We'll see how I feel about my hair next month....

ETA- One downfall of this stretching thing is that sometimes it feels like my hair isn't getting longer....just bigger.


----------



## KathyMay (Jul 5, 2007)

I have decided that when I take out my twists I will get a relaxer after stretching for 40 weeks.  It is no joke.


----------



## LovelyZ (Jul 5, 2007)

artemis_e. said:
			
		

> As I enter week 9, my ng in the front and crown is just going  at me, like "Are you SURE you want to stretch 12 wks??  " So I think I may just bow out @ wk 10, and try again next time...
> 
> Who knows, maybe when I get to wk 10, I may change my mind, *but my friends are starting to ask me when is touch-up time, so perhaps 10 wks will be my limit for a bit.*
> 
> This is so hard


 
aww don't worry about the comments from your friends. If they're not on LHCF, they just won't get it.   My friends will give me funny looks for stretching my relaxers.  I guess they think I "fell off" or something.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jul 5, 2007)

KathyMay said:
			
		

> I have decided that when I take out my twists I will get a relaxer after stretching for 40 weeks. It is no joke.


 
How many weeks post are you now? 40 weeks seems soooo long to me. What's your plan to get through the remaining weeks?


----------



## SkinnyMocah (Jul 6, 2007)

How hard is it to twist relaxed hair? Do I have to put wax in it or something? I just wanna put it up for about 4 weeks so I don't have my hands in it except to wash and condition. 

I'm thinking it's gonna be too 'slippy' to stay in a twist.


----------



## bablou00 (Jul 6, 2007)

Just made it to 18wks today....whew I had a moment w/ my hair today. But its all good. I will rollerset tomorrow morning and it will be fine!! I am itching to get a relaxer. I can not wait. This has been a great stretch. Couple of hard times but only natural and expected. Only doing 22 instead of 24wks this time around.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jul 6, 2007)

For everyone who does rollerset , what products are you using to soften up your new growth? And do you blow out the roots afterwards?


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well when i roller set, i usually wear my hair curly so i dont need to blow out roots at all. i am currently trying to cut out the heat all together. I like to just use a little water and setting lotiong mix, and put some oil on the ends. that usually ends with silky hair for me. My NG softens up when i do that so i am usually good


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 13, 2007)

Has anyone tried Macherieamor's method to blow out the roots after a rollerset? I am about 20 weeks post right now and I need SOMETHING to work for me right about now!!!!!erplexed


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey ladies, 

 I couldn't wait to get back on here to share this with all of you stretchers. Today, I put some Thai Kitchen Coconut Milk on my hair because I heard that it was supposed to stretch your natural curl pattern (act as a natural relaxer if you will). It worked!!!!!

 My NG feels so much softer and lays down SOOOOOOOOOOO much easier. I am 20+ weeks post right now, and I didn't think that I could hold on any longer, but Hallelujah.....I got some Coconut Milk!!!!!

 I chose the Thai Kitchen brand because it is really thick and creamy. It has the consistancy of a thick cream conditioner. I just applied it to dry hair and let it sit for 20-30 minutes (you can leave it longer if you like). I washed it out with Aveda DR. My hair layed down so much easier. Try it out ladies. It worked for me!!!


----------



## bablou00 (Jul 17, 2007)

where did you get this from. I am about to go crazy w/ my hair. I am also 20weeks and there is nothing I can do w/ this NG. I just spend 2hrs detangling dry hair w/ a lot of oil and moisturizer getting prepared for when I do it next week....ahhhh. Did you just pick that up a the grocery store or the health food store. Ima have to try it. 




			
				thegirltolove said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> 
> I couldn't wait to get back on here to share this with all of you stretchers. Today, I put some Thai Kitchen Coconut Milk on my hair because I heard that it was supposed to stretch your natural curl pattern (act as a natural relaxer if you will). It worked!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## botanical_beauty (Jul 17, 2007)

I need some help.  I'm about 18 weeks post relaxer.  My hair broke off really bad at the top of my head and never really grew back.  So now I'm nervous about my hair breaking since I'm stretching but I can't tell.  My beautician told me that I would be able to tell because it would break all the down to my new growth.  But I can't tell.  I haven't seen any hair laying around like I used to.  When i comb there is little to no hair on my comb even when i wash it.  I just started taking care of it when i found this board about a week ago.  What should I do?


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 17, 2007)

bablou00 said:
			
		

> where did you get this from. I am about to go crazy w/ my hair. I am also 20weeks and there is nothing I can do w/ this NG. I just spend 2hrs detangling dry hair w/ a lot of oil and moisturizer getting prepared for when I do it next week....ahhhh. Did you just pick that up a the grocery store or the health food store. Ima have to try it.



 I just bought in a regular grocery store. The idea came from one of the natural relaxers threads. It was talking about how milk is a natural straightener and it temporarily relaxes the natural curl in your hair. I know that there are recipes for actual natural relaxers on the board that are a mixture of coconut milk and lime. 

 I just used the coconut milk by itself this time though. Maybe I will try the actual recipes in the future. I could actually comb through the NG with my detangling comb. It was nice. I think that the other thread that I read said that you have to repeat the process a few times to notice a really big difference, but I notice a difference the first time. The good thing about this is that you can do it as much as you like.  

 I think that it will work with just about whatever brand you choose, but I like the Thai Kitchen brand because of the consistancy. HTH.


----------



## tyboogie (Jul 17, 2007)

Bablou, the other day I went and bought a couple of thin scarves(sp) so I could do this same style with my hair. It's really cute. I wil be rocking the scarves with my hair down also. What kind of hair syles are you guys rockin during your stretch. I kinda tired of ponytails and buns.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 17, 2007)

Bantu knot sets, twist-outs, braid-outs, donut buns, curly mohawks. can't think of any other styles for now... that coconut milk thing sounds like something i should try later though. i'm only about 3 weeks post right now so the new growth ain't unbearable yet, but i know it will be.


----------



## Energist (Jul 17, 2007)

*A BIT OF A RANT:*

I am 12 weeks post and I went the air dry route this weekend.  Well after I washed, conditioned and all of that good stuff I braided and left it in overnight.  It was gorgeous in the morning and I could hardly believe the type of waves and curls I had going on there. 

Anyways onto day 3, my ends are dry as HELL! Nothing is coming out or breaking off, but I can't take my ends like this.  My newgrowth feels fine, but my ends feel like straw right about now.  So I've just applied a hot oil and it's setting and I'll be washing it again later on today and going back to my rollersetting.  

The rollersetting seems like the only thing that works for my ends.  I thought air drying would be great since I'm stretching and to start wearing a nice natural looking braid out style, but oh no never again while I'm stretching  Now I'm aggravated that I am washing my hair again after 2 days, when I like to wash atleast every 5 days


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you wet and oil your ends after you braid them? I have to do that or my ends would probably be dry. I got that tip from someone off of this board. Basically wetting it and sealing with oil should help with the moisture (but I probably don't need to tell you that  ). I recommend trying that next time and if that doesn't work, then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Energist (Jul 17, 2007)

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> Do you wet and oil your ends after you braid them? I have to do that or my ends would probably be dry. I got that tip from someone off of this board. Basically wetting it and sealing with oil should help with the moisture (but I probably don't need to tell you that  ). I recommend trying that next time and if that doesn't work, then I don't know what to tell you.


 
Well, I didn't concentrate any oil on the ends (which thinking back I should have) because I used infusium and lacio lacio leave in, but I did take some Chi silk infusion and run it through my hair. No you're right for reminding me.  I think that I had my rollersetting technique in mind before air drying and with rollersetting I just use my leave in products and sit under the dryer and that is enough... For this air drying business I see that I need to hone in on my ends with some serious oil treatment  I will try again and see what happens. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 17, 2007)

No problem! Hope that will be helpful for you! Your hair is gorgeous by the way! I should be takin tips from you!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 17, 2007)

I am 14 weeks. Today was co-wash day.  I just prepoo'd with coconut milk, honey, extra virgin olive oil, condish. I mostly concentrated on the demarcation line. Then, I went back and did the ends. Rinsed in 4 sections, used Giovanni Direct Leave-In, detangled, and layed down with a scarf (inspired by Sylver2). 

I have 10 more weeks to go, to make this a 6-month stretch. The longest I have ever stretched was 16 wks.  I rollerset on wash/deep-condition days and airdry on co-wash days. It is tricky keeping this ends moisturized when you airdry this far into a stretch.  Baggying is helping with that. 

Also, today when I was in the shower an old friend from grad school popped up in my head. She had curls similar to Terri Ross and I remember her telling me that she only relaxed 2x a year.  The day she did relax, her her was WL. So this 6-month strech is to see if my hair will thrive.  Not to mention my edges.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jul 17, 2007)

man seeing my fellow stretchers with thier hair out makes me want to take out this weave and do it aux natural. I am contemplating a transition but i think i like texlaxing more


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 17, 2007)

Energist said:
			
		

> *A BIT OF A RANT:*
> 
> I am 12 weeks post and I went the air dry route this weekend.  Well after I washed, conditioned and all of that good stuff I braided and left it in overnight.  It was gorgeous in the morning and I could hardly believe the type of waves and curls I had going on there.
> 
> ...



 Have you tried applying some good ol' Vaseline or some other petroleum heavy product to your damp ends when doing your braid out??? I know that it seems simple, but Vaseline (Petroleum/Petrolatum) does WONDERS for excessively dry ends. Don't give up on the braid out just yet while stretching. Give it one more try!!! (Like I am a motivational speaker or something...)


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 17, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:
			
		

> I am 14 weeks. Today was co-wash day.  I just prepoo'd with coconut milk, honey, extra virgin olive oil, condish. I mostly concentrated on the demarcation line. Then, I went back and did the ends. Rinsed in 4 sections, used Giovanni Direct Leave-In, detangled, and layed down with a scarf (inspired by Sylver2).
> 
> I have 10 more weeks to go, to make this a 6-month stretch. The longest I have ever stretched was 16 wks.  I rollerset on wash/deep-condition days and airdry on co-wash days. *It is tricky keeping this ends moisturized when you airdry this far into a stretch.*  Baggying is helping with that.
> 
> Also, today when I was in the shower an old friend from grad school popped up in my head. She had curls similar to Terri Ross and I remember her telling me that she only relaxed 2x a year.  The day she did relax, her her was WL. So this 6-month strech is to see if my hair will thrive.  Not to mention my edges.



I tell you that Vaseline on damp ends it like magic.....


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 17, 2007)

thegirltolove said:
			
		

> I tell you that Vaseline on damp ends it like magic.....


 
Hey, ya know i have used Vaseline on my ends when I use my Carusos.  I should incorporate it into other aspects of my regimen....like my baggies.  Thank you so much for reminding me.


----------



## bablou00 (Jul 17, 2007)

The scarfs are my saving grace for real. I have so many that I wear to work each week or out on the town when I am tired w/ my hair. I usually bun it but since I did a twist out that day I wore my hair out in a pony. Ohter styles I do are braids, rollersets once a week. Ive only worn it down once recently and thats because it came out better and straighter than it ever has. I am limited on styles because I dont use heat so thats all I do for my hair.

I am running to the grocery store to pick up some of that milk. I will have to walk back w/ all that but atleast I will get my exercise and shopping in all at once. Ill will wash either Thursday or Friday so I will let you ladies know the results...




			
				tyboogie said:
			
		

> Bablou, the other day I went and bought a couple of thin scarves(sp) so I could do this same style with my hair. It's really cute. I wil be rocking the scarves with my hair down also. What kind of hair syles are you guys rockin during your stretch. I kinda tired of ponytails and buns.


----------



## KathyMay (Jul 17, 2007)

After seeing the ladies with all their lovely heads of hair at Sunday Brunch I am more anixous to take my hair out but I have two more weeks to stretch it out.  I am apporaching 37 or 38 weeks post.


----------



## KathyMay (Jul 17, 2007)

I am between 37-38 post and these twists are keeping my sanity



			
				april shower said:
			
		

> How many weeks post are you now? 40 weeks seems soooo long to me. What's your plan to get through the remaining weeks?


----------



## br0wney3z (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Ladies I need a bit of advice.  I am currently only 4 weeks post, but thanks to BT, my NG is more at like 6 weeks post .  My last stretch ended at 10 weeks 2 weeks shy of my goal.  This time around, I really want to stretch to 6 months, but anything after 4 would also be fine.  My problem right now is that my NG is dry as the Sahara Desert .  Do you all have any ideas on how I can get it softer??  I should also mention that I recently colored my hair using Bigen, and that my hair hates 'cones.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 17, 2007)

br0wney3z said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies I need a bit of advice. I am currently only 4 weeks post, but thanks to BT, my NG is more at like 6 weeks post . My last stretch ended at 10 weeks 2 weeks shy of my goal. This time around, I really want to stretch to 6 months, but anything after 4 would also be fine. My problem right now is that my NG is dry as the Sahara Desert . Do you all have any ideas on how I can get it softer?? I should also mention that I recently colored my hair using Bigen, and that my hair hates 'cones.


 
What is your regimen? Do you DC? Co-wash? Moisturize?


----------



## KathyMay (Jul 17, 2007)

Just moisturize, CW and or deep condition and seal with oil after doing so


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 23, 2007)

Biggity Bump Bump Bump!!!


----------



## Energist (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm so ready to end the stretch!  My NG is driving me crazy and I can't keep my hands out of it either erplexed I've been baggying quite a bit so I hope that's helping, but it's getting difficult especially now that I've taken the heat away  I'm trying to atleast make it into August even if it's the first week!

I just ordered some Indian Amla oil/Coconut Oil so I will see what this does for my hair.  I just need to keep things interesting I suppose!


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Jul 24, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> I am 14 weeks. Today was co-wash day.  I just prepoo'd with coconut milk, honey, extra virgin olive oil, condish. I mostly concentrated on the demarcation line. Then, I went back and did the ends. Rinsed in 4 sections, used Giovanni Direct Leave-In, detangled, and layed down with a scarf (inspired by Sylver2).
> 
> I have 10 more weeks to go, to make this a 6-month stretch. The longest I have ever stretched was 16 wks.  I rollerset on wash/deep-condition days and airdry on co-wash days. It is tricky keeping this ends moisturized when you airdry this far into a stretch.  Baggying is helping with that.
> 
> Also, today when I was in the shower an old friend from grad school popped up in my head. She had curls similar to Terri Ross and I remember her telling me that she only relaxed 2x a year.  The day she did relax, her her was WL. So this 6-month strech is to see if my hair will thrive.  Not to mention my edges.





Good Luck on your 6 month stretch..I WISH I could stretch that long..I start going banannas after 8 & 9 Weeks. I would loved to try it fail free!


----------



## OneShinyface (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm going to have to hit up the grocery store for coconut milk. Glad to hear it works for some. I'm more than 20 weeks myself and aiming for 24, possibly 30 if I can swing it without much shedding/breakage. I've already beat my record of 14 weeks.

If I can find a way to cut down on my detangling time before and after washing, stretching would be a breeze.


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, the coconut milk worked out great for me. I did another treatment the next day too and noticed ever better results. It loosened the curl pattern and made it A LOT softer.

 My only hurdle now is finding something that is gonna hold down these edges!!! I get them all slick the night before and tie hair down with my scarf. In the morning, I remove my scarf and after a few minutes my edges are actin' like they just got outta prison!!! erplexed

 While I do find the curlies cute and everything, it is NOT cute trying to pull my hair back in a bun and having my edges trying to fight the power.

 Does anyone have some suggestions for "hard to tame" NG????


----------



## KathyMay (Jul 25, 2007)

I am relaxing next weekend I am going back and forth on the person who is doing my touch up, she relaxes her hair every 3 weeks she keeps it in short cut, maybe I should get get my mom to help me.


----------



## PocaNJ (Jul 25, 2007)

To 'slick' down new growth for my buns/ponytails, I use Ampro (or prostyle) curl wax.  It is the only thing that really holds down my edges in the front when stretching or transitioning.  

Just be sure to clarify frequently when using it on a regular basis.


HTH!


----------



## botanical_beauty (Jul 25, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Yeah, the coconut milk worked out great for me. I did another treatment the next day too and noticed ever better results. It loosened the curl pattern and made it A LOT softer.
> 
> My only hurdle now is finding something that is gonna hold down these edges!!! I get them all slick the night before and tie hair down with my scarf. In the morning, I remove my scarf and after a few minutes my edges are actin' like they just got outta prison!!! erplexed
> 
> ...


 
I use Fantasia Gel.  My new growth is soft and wavy but I think it would work.


----------



## KathyMay (Jul 25, 2007)

Water, amla oil and Beyond the zone stiff head helps smooth down my edges.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jul 25, 2007)

*I'm in on the stretching, but I have to keep fighting my stylist off coz she's trying to put a relaxer on my hair *


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 25, 2007)

Poca1229 said:


> To 'slick' down new growth for my buns/ponytails, I use Ampro (or prostyle) curl wax. It is the only thing that really holds down my edges in the front when stretching or transitioning.
> 
> Just be sure to clarify frequently when using it on a regular basis.
> 
> ...



 You know, I was REALLY thinking about getting the curling wax yesterday, but I thought it would make my hair have that white film on it or something, like when you put on too much grease????? I may have to try that and I will definitely remember to clarify. Thanks!!!



botanical_beauty said:


> I use Fantasia Gel.  My new growth is soft and wavy but I think it would work.



I tried the Fantasia Gel and my hair just laughed at it.... It defined my curls though (which is what I was NOT trying to do, but I WILL remember this if I decide to go natural). 



KathyMay said:


> Water, amla oil and *Beyond the zone stiff head* helps smooth down my edges.



 So far, this has given me the best results. I will definitely be using this. Maybe I will incorporate the amla oil. The Beyond the Zone lays it down, but it doesn't "slick" it down. Does that make any sense? I don't mind it being wavy, I just don't want it to be fuzzy at the same time.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jul 25, 2007)

I 3rd the *Beyond the Zone*.  That stuff works wonders on my edges and I'm 14 weeks post and I have the bedebee type of edges.  I use a little water too but I'm gonna try the Amla suggestion to see if that does something extra.


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 25, 2007)

You know what? I have to ask Beyond the Zone for forgiveness. I just used it again and my edges are once again looking slick (with a little wave of course). I am still gonna try the wax too, just because it's something I have been wondering about. Thank you so much ladies!!!!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey gals!
I am approaching week 15! I asked myself why the hell am I putting myself thru this?!  My hairline needs a break from chemicals, my strands seem to like it overall, outside the occasional bouts with demarcation breakage and shedding. Everything was going smoothly overall at this point, but last wash after I airdried, it detangled something fierce.  The new growth wrapped around certain strands, and it took a lot of patience and time to get thru it. So I made the decision to wash less often for the remainder of my stretch. It is the airdrying process that leads my matting and detangling...and this is such a great revelation for me!


----------



## lana (Jul 26, 2007)

Are you guys wearing your hair up during the duration of your stretch? 

I texlax and after week 10 I kinda give up. I can make it to week twelve if I just don't wash my hair and don't try to detangle, but then I risk scratching my scalp, cause I'm used to washing every 3 days. So it's a struggle to make it past week 10.

Plus I've decided not to force my hair to do something it just doesn't want to do. But if there is a way to do it...please let me know.

I was natural for years, so I know how to straighten my new growth with heat. It's just that I try to AVOID heat (laughs).

Help me out pretty please.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 26, 2007)

lana said:


> Are you guys wearing your hair up during the duration of your stretch?
> 
> I texlax and after week 10 I kinda give up. I can make it to week twelve if I just don't wash my hair and don't try to detangle, but then I risk scratching my scalp, cause I'm used to washing every 3 days. So it's a struggle to make it past week 10.
> 
> ...


 
Rollersetting helps straighten out roots and lengthens the time between your washes.  Sylver's scarf method, for airdrying, helps get nice flat and neat buns and I have been rocking that a lot lately.  Also, if you have tangles, do not neglect them, tackle them when you seen them, 'cause they have the potential to get worse if you wait.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jul 26, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> Hey gals!
> I am approaching week 15! I asked myself why the hell am I putting myself thru this?! My hairline needs a break from chemicals, my strands seem to like it overall, outside the occasional bouts with demarcation breakage and shedding. Everything was going smoothly overall at this point, but last wash after I airdried, it detangled something fierce.  The *new growth wrapped around certain strands*, and it took a lot of patience and time to get thru it. So I made the decision to wash less often for the remainder of my stretch. It is the airdrying process that leads my matting and detangling...and this is such a great revelation for me!


 
This is the exact same problem I have.  I'm approaching week 15 too but I've had in a sew in for 3 1/2 weeks.  I'm getting ready to take it out and and get another one.  I can't stretch in the summer without it because I sweat too much in my head.  When I'm not in the sew-in and stretching long, I wash in loose braids but as your hair gets longer, it's much harder to deal with.  I only wash once a week when I'm deep in the stretch.


----------



## sweetie77 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello ladies i would like to join i am at 8 weeks right now and i would love to hold out until 26 weeks with the helps of braids .I am new to this looking forward to this for stronger hair .Can i do this no idea but i am hoping i will make it


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jul 26, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Yeah, the coconut milk worked out great for me. I did another treatment the next day too and noticed ever better results. It loosened the curl pattern and made it A LOT softer.
> 
> My only hurdle now is finding something that is gonna hold down these edges!!! I get them all slick the night before and tie hair down with my scarf. In the morning, I remove my scarf and after a few minutes my edges are actin' like they just got outta prison!!! erplexed
> 
> ...


 
Please tell me if you notice if the coconut milk also gave your permed hair any slip?  You know, easier to comb thru?  And regarding your edges, ever tried using Mango Butter?  Just put it on in the morning and tie up your edges w/a scarf and by the time you are ready to leave, your edges should be flat.  Works for me!


----------



## mika vs sasha (Jul 26, 2007)

Right now, I stretch 9-10 weeks. Might need to look at 12 weeks.


----------



## mika vs sasha (Jul 26, 2007)

test post- sorry


----------



## wantlonghair25 (Jul 26, 2007)

mika vs sasha said:


> Right now, I stretch 9-10 weeks. Might need to look at 12 weeks.



Exactly you and me both.  I haven't gone passed 9 weeks of stretching yet. I am working toward it though.


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 27, 2007)

luvmesumhair said:


> Please tell me if you notice if the coconut milk also gave your permed hair any slip?  You know, easier to comb thru?  And regarding your edges, ever tried using Mango Butter?  Just put it on in the morning and tie up your edges w/a scarf and by the time you are ready to leave, your edges should be flat.  Works for me!



Girl, as far as the coconut milk goes, it doesn't really give slip, but once it's rinsed out, it makes ALL of the hair feel softer.

I tried the mango butter, but my edges were like --->.

It works better at moisturizing my ends, so I will use it for that.


----------



## pink_flower (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm 4 months post. Not sure how long I'm going for..maybe 6? 

What works for me is low maintenance styles. I either do a bun or flexi rod set. I flat iron my roots only on my flexi set.

Avocado butter works really well for the new growth and length of hair. You really don't need a whole lot either.

Also ampro curl wax mixed with ampro clear gel lays my edges down flat


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 27, 2007)

pink_flower said:


> I'm 4 months post. Not sure how long I'm going for..maybe 6?
> 
> What works for me is low maintenance styles. I either do a bun or flexi rod set. I flat iron my roots only on my flexi set.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I ALMOST bought some gel today, but I have been trying to stay away from the gel. I guess imma just have to give in and get down on that gel. I didn't even think about mixing it. Hmmmmm....


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 27, 2007)

You know, I realized something that helps my edges lay down better when I use the Stiff Head Wax. Instead of using it on my wet edges, I used it on damp edges. Actually, my hair was already in a bun and I had been wearing it all day. I sprayed some water from one of my water bottles so that they were damp and THEN I applied the Stiff Head Wax. It made a WORLD of difference.

Also, I would just like to share something. I was in a BSS yesterday after work and I ran into another Army girl who had her natural hair in twists. She was talking to one of the employees about the Army grooming standards and turned to me, looked at my hair and said " I know you must be natural too and the army doesn't allow us to have many hairstyles." I was like . Now I know that you can see the waves comin' in now, but do I look like a natural??? Then one of the other employees was like "Are you mixed?". I was thinking "Wow, I must really be kinda far post if I have folks thinking that. This is not the 1st time that has happened recently.

 Have any of you other ladies experienced anything like that?????


----------



## Samory07 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey everybody!!! I'm new to LHCF so any help that anyone can give me when it comes to reaching any goals and learning all about LHCF would be greatly appreciated! Right now my hair lightly rests on my shouders and I'm 8 weeks post and I'm struggling to find things to do with my hair can anyone help???!!!!


----------



## ***Toy-Pisces*** (Jul 29, 2007)

I am currently on a 9 month stretch. I am approaching 5 months. I can't wait to relax and see my progress.

I am using sew-ins, kinky twist  and whatever else I can think of. I can't bun because I don't look good with a bun.Maybe if my hair was longer.


----------



## bablou00 (Jul 30, 2007)

3 more days!!!!!! Funny how all the sudden my scalp wants to start itching the closer I get to relax day. I have 2more days to deal w/ this puffy, jungle looking head and I will be free at last 

I will update in my fotki and post a thread about the new Mizani system! Good luck to all the ladies who are stretching.  Because I really want brastrap and beyond by summer of next year(Im in two weddings) I will more than likely be stretching again from Aug-Dec/Jan and from Dec/Jan to June: It wasnt that bad this time around still on the search for a good detangler....

Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## bablou00 (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome the LHCF!!! I know it gets hard the longer you go w/o a relaxer and when your hair is SL (been there) during that time I wore my hair up in a bun, braidouts, and attempted twist outs. The main thing is keeping your hair off of your clothes and less manipulation as possible. 




Samory07 said:


> Hey everybody!!! I'm new to LHCF so any help that anyone can give me when it comes to reaching any goals and learning all about LHCF would be greatly appreciated! Right now my hair lightly rests on my shouders and I'm 8 weeks post and I'm struggling to find things to do with my hair can anyone help???!!!!


----------



## RubyWoo (Jul 30, 2007)

^^^Good luck Bablou00!

Anyhow, I'm planning to stretch until December .  I'm currently 4 weeks post and will be 5 weeks post at the end of this week.  I need to give my hair a break because if I don't I will back to shoulder. I'm soo tempted to cut and get rid of the remainder of my splits. However, I want to achieve maximum growth before I relax and cut.  I'm going to do the crown and glory regimen and put in some braids but I can't have blunt ends doing C&G. Oh well. As long as I keep my hair moisturized I'll be fine. I'm getting my braids put in next week so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## janeemat (Jul 30, 2007)

bablou00 said:


> 3 more days!!!!!! Funny how all the sudden my scalp wants to start itching the closer I get to relax day. I have 2more days to deal w/ this puffy, jungle looking head and I will be free at last
> 
> I will update in my fotki and post a thread about the new Mizani system! Good luck to all the ladies who are stretching. Because I really want brastrap and beyond by summer of next year(Im in two weddings) I will more than likely be stretching again from Aug-Dec/Jan and from Dec/Jan to June: It wasnt that bad this time around still on the search for a good detangler....
> 
> Wish me luck!!!!


 
Congrats on your 5 month stretch!  Did you do it with just rollrsets?  I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## janeemat (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm 9 wks post with 4wks to go.  I will relax at 13wks this time because I'm going on a cruise.  I want straight hair so that I can just pull it back and be done.  I must say, so far this stretch has been fine.  My last stretch I was aiming for 16wks but made it to 14wks.  That was rough.


----------



## sareca (Jul 30, 2007)

pink_flower said:


> I'm 4 months post. Not sure how long I'm going for..maybe 6?
> 
> What works for me is low maintenance styles. I either do a bun or flexi rod set. I flat iron my roots only on my flexi set.
> 
> ...



I've never tried the curl wax.  I'm gonna give that a shot.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bellesocialite (Jul 30, 2007)

bablou00 said:


> 3 more days!!!!!! Funny how all the sudden my scalp wants to start itching the closer I get to relax day.


I thought it was only me that this happened to!! My hair rarely itches but when it's time for a relaxer it starts feeling itchy. Can't wait for the progress pics. 

I'm at 10 weeks post--going for 13. I would go longer but I'm getting a relaxer before I go to school. At this point, my NG is still pretty tame and easy to manage even without S-Curl. I've been setting my hair on rods on wash day and leaving the hair alone until next wash day which has been going pretty well.


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello! Can I join you all? I am currently aiming to stretch until December, for about a 24 week stretch. I am 11 weeks post relaxer, and thanks to BT, have a bunch of new growth. I have always gone at least 3 months between relaxers (mostly due to laziness), but after all I have learned on the forum, the stretch is now much easier. 

The hardest part for me is resisting the urge to relax, although I am not missing my straight hair as much this time around. I pretty much live in protective styles, although I do like to do flexirod sets and braidouts/twistouts for variety. I am also in the HYH til Christmas challenge, so I can't wear it out straight anyhow. 

I saw that someone mentioned coconut milk for the new growth - where can I find this? Does it just go straight on the ng, or does it need to be mixed with something? 

Anyhow, best wishes to you all as we plod through these stretches, and happy hair growing!


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 31, 2007)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> Hello! Can I join you all? I am currently aiming to stretch until December, for about a 24 week stretch. I am 11 weeks post relaxer, and thanks to BT, have a bunch of new growth. I have always gone at least 3 months between relaxers (mostly due to laziness), but after all I have learned on the forum, the stretch is now much easier.
> 
> The hardest part for me is resisting the urge to relax, although I am not missing my straight hair as much this time around. I pretty much live in protective styles, although I do like to do flexirod sets and braidouts/twistouts for variety. I am also in the HYH til Christmas challenge, so I can't wear it out straight anyhow.
> 
> ...



Well, the coconut milk can be found at just about any grocery store. I am partial to the "Thai Kitchen" brand. Some people mix it. There are actually lime and coconut milk recipes  floating around this board. I have tried them, but I think my results were just as good as using the milk alone. 

They come in very useful when you get to the point when you feel you can't stretch anymore!


----------



## Samory07 (Jul 31, 2007)

bablou00 said:


> Welcome the LHCF!!! I know it gets hard the longer you go w/o a relaxer and when your hair is SL (been there) during that time I wore my hair up in a bun, braidouts, and attempted twist outs. The main thing is keeping your hair off of your clothes and less manipulation as possible.


 
Thanks for the welcome! And congrats with your 5 1/2 month strecth hopefully I can get there also! And thanks for the feedback, I think that "I might get kinky twists for about two months.


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Jul 31, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Well, the coconut milk can be found at just about any grocery store. I am partial to the "Thai Kitchen" brand. Some people mix it. There are actually lime and coconut milk recipes floating around this board. I have tried them, but I think my results were just as good as using the milk alone.
> 
> They come in very useful when you get to the point when you feel you can't stretch anymore!


 

Thanks for the info. I'm gonna have to take a trip to the store. It isn't so bad right now, but it's pretty thick up in there, and I know it will only get worse.


----------



## lady djm (Jul 31, 2007)

I am eight weeks into my stretching phase.  I am going to get kinky twists within the next two weeks.  I am so tempted to relax this new growth.


----------



## bablou00 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks it seems like it was for ever ago when I last relaxed. I stretched mostly w/ rollersets but since i work out I was washing a lot more so I would put my hair in a bun and were a scarf to cover up the NG. I was looking rough at times but oh well its my head. I flat ironed a totally of two times (my whole head) and flat ironed my roots (just in the front) maybe once each month. It was hard but I would do it again. I cant wait to update tomorrow after I relax.....



janeemat said:


> Congrats on your 5 month stretch! Did you do it with just rollrsets? I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## skegeesmb (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey everyone.  I am trying to stretch until maybe September/October.  I can usually go at least 7 months before I give in.  Right now I am stretching by wrapping my hair at night, or wearing it washed and in a bun for 3 week stretches.  If I make it to October it will be 10 months.  Oh yeah and my Sedu iron has been great too!


----------



## PanamasOwn (Jul 31, 2007)

I would love to join. I am currently on 4 weeks post, but I usually go for 12 wks at a time before I get a relaxer. I am thinking of trying 6 months to acheive maximum growth and length.


----------



## Nanyanika (Aug 1, 2007)

i did i seven month strecth from mid dec 2006-june 2007, which has put me just above bra-strap at my last relaxer in june. i plan on an 6-8 month strecth, to reach waistlength, wish me luck. eight weeks after my relaxer, i wear braids on and off for six months, i follow my own modified version of c and g method. I use my own products to stimulate groweth and retain length so far so good.


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 1, 2007)

Friday I will be 10wks post and trying to go 14 or 15wks .. I'll see how this play out b/c my longest stretch is 12wks and then I begin to see extra shedding and a little breakage.. We'll see how things go.....

APL here I come


----------



## longhairluva (Aug 1, 2007)

_I'm in two but i don't know if you would consider my stretch a lot. I will not go any longer than 12 weeks. Too much breakage and it defeats the purpose for me. Last time I went from 6 weeks to 9. now I'm shooting between 10-12._


----------



## thegirltolove (Aug 1, 2007)

I know that the coconut milk has helped me a lot with my stretching, but do you ladies have any other tips to help you stretch? Another great product for me is Nexxus Emergencee. It does wonders for my hair, especially when I am stretching. My hair likes it a lot better than Aphogee.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 1, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> I know that the coconut milk has helped me a lot with my stretching, but do you ladies have any other tips to help you stretch? Another great product for me is Nexxus Emergencee. It does wonders for my hair, especially when I am stretching. My hair likes it a lot better than Aphogee.


 
I also use honey, evoo, and a condish along with the coconut milk. 
Recently I purchased Herbal Essence Hello Hydration Conditioner, which is great on the new growth. It is officially my new co-wash condish.


----------



## leleepop (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello everybody I relaxed three weeks ago and I plan to stretch until right before Christmas(about 6 months). My last stretch was 10 months. I was actually transitioning. I dont think six months will be hard and if my hair is behaving I will try to go longer.


----------



## thegirltolove (Aug 4, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> *I also use honey, evoo, and a condish along with the coconut milk.*
> Recently I purchased Herbal Essence Hello Hydration Conditioner, which is great on the new growth. It is officially my new co-wash condish.




Hmmmm, this sounds interesting. Do you have a specific recipe for each of the ingredients? Does the coconut milk still have the same loosening effect with these other ingredients added?


----------



## bablou00 (Aug 4, 2007)

Well my 5mos stretch is up. I will not be doing that again unless its next year sometime and I will be in braids. My thin strands just dont need to go that long. I will probably do 3-4mos I remember that during those stretches it wasnt as bad. Plus I am on a mission to find a good detangler. So Im thinkin Nov will be the next time I relax. Hopefully two inches by then. Good luck stretchers. Ill let yall know if I find any good products to tame my NG


----------



## Sha76 (Aug 5, 2007)

I have reached my 12 weeks stretch completion period. I am only doing 12 weeks because I will have my baby soon and I don't want to deal with NG or briads after she is born. 

I think I will self-relax tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## lovenharmony (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats Sha76!

I'm almost finished with my stretch as well. This is my first and I went from relaxing every 6-8 weeks to 12 weeks so I'm happy about that. I have already noticed that my hair has gotten thicker. I probably lost a 1/2 an inch of hair cause I felt compelled to clip my ends off since couldn't take looking at my stringy ends while the rest of my hair was so thick! I think it was for the best anyway cause my hair looks alot healthier now that I gave myself a trim.

I really don't know how much new growth I have, but I know the strect was great for my hair! I will post pics when I self relax this weekend


----------



## aliciaq (Aug 10, 2007)

I am 8 weeks post and bored of my hair anyone relax after 8 weeks what y`all think of me relaxing today!


----------



## OneShinyface (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm still hanging on. There have been so many days when I've been tempted to just crack open the box and go ahead and relax. Those occur on wash day (detangling can be quite challenging, long and tedious) or days when I can't get rid of that big hump on the crown of my hair due to puffy roots.

Both my mom and my DH keep looking at my edges and telling me it is time to take action. 

I don't care though. It's not for them to understand my mission.

My youngest is scheduled for his senior pictures in less than two weeks. I have to figure out what to do for the "parents w/graduate" shot. I'm thinking I'll blow dry and use my waver iron, which will disguise all this NG, but still look good.

Still on the hunt for the coconut milk though. I can't seem to find it anywhere and I don't want to buy on line. I think I need to visit a specialty grocery store.


----------



## pink_flower (Aug 11, 2007)

18 weeks...I just washed my hair last night and it was really tangled. I still lost the normal amount of hair so no worries. I'm thinking about purchasing the con poo(green bottle) but I dunno. I disliked it years ago, but things maybe different now. I may get red and the green one to test out


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Aug 11, 2007)

I really want to stretch past eight weeks. I am always feeling like I ride the fence on this one. You ladies really motivate me. I get so anxious right around that eight week mark and I want to see my progress right a way so I give in and relax. 

Perhaps I can stretch with the help of a stylist to rollerset and flat iron roots weekly. But shoots, If I go thru trouble to flat iron weekly I wonder if it is doing more harm than good?

Thinking it thru, lets see, that chemical is murder on prevously relaxed hair, so maybe not. (sigh) decisions, decisions.

Right now I am at 6 weeks post. So I have 2 more weeks to go before I start getting antsy as Aug 26 makes 8 weeks. I am going to see if I can find a supportive stylist this weekend to help me stretch to at thru 12 weeks.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 11, 2007)

17 weeks post checking in 
My last stretch was just over 8 months and I'm going to match it. I'll relax again in December just in time for the HYH reveal. I have been doing lots of co-washes and bunning. I tame my edges with mango butter and a satin scarf. I need to get with the program and try adding some coconut milk to my deep conditioning treatments :scratchch


----------



## Star07 (Aug 17, 2007)

*My last stretch was from January to August!*


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 17, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Hmmmm, this sounds interesting. Do you have a specific recipe for each of the ingredients? Does the coconut milk still have the same loosening effect with these other ingredients added?


 
Yes the coconut milk still loosens curls. The evoo adds shine and fortifies the hair shaft. The honey is a great humectant. The condish does its thang. This is my favorite pre-poo treatment on dry hair. 

I am approaching week 18 this Sunday!!!!! This is the furthest I have ever stretched!!!  I concentrate this concoction on the demarcation line at first, and then I do so on the ends. I let it sit anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour, depending on my schedule that day.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 17, 2007)

SerenityBreeze said:


> I really want to stretch past eight weeks. I am always feeling like I ride the fence on this one. You ladies really motivate me. I get so anxious right around that eight week mark and I want to see my progress right a way so I give in and relax.


 
Serenity, whatever you do, keep up w/the updates, cause I love your hair.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 17, 2007)

Star07 said:


> *My last stretch was from January to August!*


 
Dang!


----------



## pink_flower (Aug 18, 2007)

pink_flower said:


> 18 weeks...I just washed my hair last night and it was really tangled. I still lost the normal amount of hair so no worries. I'm thinking about purchasing the con poo(green bottle) but I dunno. I disliked it years ago, but things maybe different now. I may get red and the green one to test out



19 weeks... I tried the con shampoo and  I like it. Its not as slick and slimey as I remember and my hair was very easy to detangle.

I am thinking about relaxing Labor day weekend though...


----------



## Mom23 (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm currently at 7 weeks and I'm going for 12. If I feel like I can go longer I will. The key for me has been deep conditioning at least once per week and co-washes after my workouts. This seems to keep my new growth nice and moist.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Aug 18, 2007)

Just want to encourage everyone who is stretching. As you learn techniques for handling your new growth each successive stretch becomes easier and often longer. 

Also, if you're a stretching newbie, you may not be able to go from relaxing every six weeks to six months on your first stretch. Take it by stages and you'll be stretching for six months in no time.

Now I'm going to say something that goes against the grain: do not feel bad if you cannot stretch during the summer months. In fact, if this is your first time, it might be best to wait until the cooler months, because the humidity and perspiration can make your new growth get the best of you. If you're stretching through the dog days of summer, try twist outs, braid outs, or any other style that blends the two textures.

Good luck to all of you and keep up the good work.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Aug 18, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> Just want to encourage everyone who is stretching. As you learn techniques for handling your new growth each successive stretch becomes easier and often longer.
> 
> Also, if you're a stretching newbie, you may not be able to go from relaxing every six weeks to six months on your first stretch. Take it by stages and you'll be stretching for six months in no time.
> 
> ...


 
*Thanks! I needed that.  I was about to give up, thinking why the heck am I doing this. I'm battling a bad relaxer so I'm doing a 6-month stretch. May reduce it to 4months since this is my first time*


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey superstretchers!

I used to stretch for 3months at a time now I'm relaxing just twice a year
The key for me is the quality of the SHAMPOO. Ladies if your wondering why your conditioner is failing you after your hair is dry, consider changing your shampoo.

Also air drying and setting my hair in particular. And I love me some Carefree curl and Carefree Curl gold spray. (Softsheen makes the best drugstore products).

ETA: I think it's about time for me to post udate pics


----------



## SkinnyMocah (Aug 18, 2007)

I want Lady Esq. to come do my hair. It's ticking me off. I tried to do a rollerset. Booooooooo. Curls didn't stay. Even when I finger combed my ends came out straight. Grrrrrrrrr. And I have a carpet growing on my scalp. I'm tired of my hair.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 1, 2007)

SkinnyMocah said:


> I want Lady Esq. to come do my hair. It's ticking me off. I tried to do a rollerset. Booooooooo. Curls didn't stay. Even when I finger combed my ends came out straight. Grrrrrrrrr. And I have a carpet growing on my scalp. I'm tired of my hair.


 
Awwwwww, MoMo, We both live in the "A"....we should have a beauty day and take hold of that unruly hair.  What products are you using?


----------



## Nuelle (Sep 2, 2007)

My 6-month stretch is almost over and I am so relieved. lol. I was really considering transitioning, but I just don't think it's the right time for me. I won't be stretching as long in the future, just because I got impatient at times when detangling and lost more hair than necessary. This is what worked for me...no airdrying, rollersetting then flat-ironing roots, pre-pooing with oils and conditioner, braidouts, buns...etc.



SkinnyMocah said:


> I want Lady Esq. to come do my hair. It's ticking me off. I tried to do a rollerset. Booooooooo. Curls didn't stay. Even when I finger combed my ends came out straight. Grrrrrrrrr. And I have a carpet growing on my scalp. *I'm tired of my hair*.



Hey SkinnyMocah, I totally understand the feeling, especially the bolded part. I ended up getting a perm-rod set done last saturday and the curls held up for a whole week (see pic in siggy). I wore a satin scarf to bed and in the morning, I just shook my head to revive the curls and that was it. Didn't do much to straighten the roots, but by just repositioning some of the curls, I was able to hide the ng. hth. Good luck!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 2, 2007)

Nuelle said:


> My 6-month stretch is almost over and I am so relieved. lol. I was really considering transitioning, but I just don't think it's the right time for me. I won't be stretching as long in the future, just because I got impatient at times when detangling and lost more hair than necessary. This is what worked for me...no airdrying, rollersetting then flat-ironing roots, pre-pooing with oils and conditioner, braidouts, buns...etc.


 
Your perm rod set is really pretty. What size rods did they use?


----------



## Nuelle (Sep 2, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> Your perm rod set is really pretty. What size rods did they use?



Thanks LadyEsquire:Blush2:. I wish I knew. This was my first time getting it done. She handed me the bag and just told me to pass them to her. As far I as remember, there were 2 different sizes and she used the long ones...


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 2, 2007)

I am already at 6 months and going strong. My hair can be difficult at times to deal with, but the coconut milk really makes a difference! I didn't expect to be able to go this long, but I find that I am falling in love with the waves when I slick my hair back in a bun. I have about 3 inches of NG now. I really wanna see how long I can hold out. It makes me feel better to know that with a little extra effort, I can get my NG as straight as the relaxed hair. It really has me thinking about not relaxing anymore.


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 2, 2007)

Nuelle said:


> Thanks LadyEsquire:Blush2:. I wish I knew. This was my first time getting it done. She handed me the bag and just told me to pass them to her. As far I as remember, there were 2 different sizes and she used the long ones...


 

...I had to comment on how cute the rod set is. I am lovin' it!


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 2, 2007)

ur siggy pic makes me


----------



## PinkPeony (Sep 2, 2007)

I'am currently at week 12,I'm going for week 14 but probably a bit longer.
I used to stretch between 10-17 weeks,lately just 10.
I think it has been so easy so far b/c of my co-washes and DC with Humectress and Frizz Eaze DC treatment.I think Mane N' Tail is helping out a bunch as well


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 2, 2007)

Kurlee said:


> ur siggy pic makes me


 
I know, right??? Leo makes me wanna DC! I'm tryna get on HIS level! LOL


----------



## Nuelle (Sep 2, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> ...I had to comment on how cute the rod set is. I am lovin' it!



Thanks TGTL! I loved waking up in the morning and not having to worry about my hair. Sleeping at night was another story...I wish I was as determined as you. I got two more weeks to go and I've actually thought about stretching longer ...I love the way your twists came out! I've been wanting to get some done for a while now...


----------



## Nanyanika (Sep 8, 2007)

I've decided after this last 6 month strecth i will switch to 12 weeks only, and touch up with a mild relaxer instead. i always have to resort to braiding due to my kinky newgrowth texture, and i'm not enjoying the fruits of my labour by simply putting my hair away in braids all the time. i'm working on a new regimen to help me strecth 12 weeeks without braiding, i will still use protective styles.


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 8, 2007)

Nuelle said:


> Thanks TGTL! I loved waking up in the morning and not having to worry about my hair. Sleeping at night was another story...I wish I was as determined as you. I got two more weeks to go and I've actually thought about stretching longer ...I love the way your twists came out! I've been wanting to get some done for a while now...



I don't know if it is determination as much as it is fear. I love how full and thick my hair is becoming and I don't want to mess that up. Plus it feels so much healthier. I don't know WHEN I'll relax again. The coconut milk has helped so much too. Keeps this stuff tamed.

Thanks for the compliment though. The twists looked nice, but I think they were more trouble than they were worth. You saw what they did to my hair. Plus, they were waaaaaay too full for me to wear in uniform and too heavy. I wasn't feelin' those. I want to do another set, but it won't be the same folks doing them....and I'm just too lazy to do them myself.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Sep 8, 2007)

*Sorry guys, I'm out! I relaxed last week. I was having a lot of breakage, which I attributed to my overprocessed hair, but my stylist adviced me to do a mild relaxer to see if it would help my breakage. I'm glad I listened to her b/c my breakage had TREMENDOUSLY reduced. I only get little fall-outs here & there.*

*Apparently while I was stretching my NG & overprocessed hair were combating. Also, my stylist did a corrective relaxer since the person who did my last relaxer used no-lye, which I have now discovered my hair HATES!*

*Thanks for giving me all the support I needed, ladies. MWAH!*


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 8, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Sorry guys, I'm out! I relaxed last week. I was having a lot of breakage, which I attributed to my overprocessed hair, but my stylist adviced me to do a mild relaxer to see if it would help my breakage. I'm glad I listened to her b/c my breakage had TREMENDOUSLY reduced. I only get little fall-outs here & there.*
> 
> *Apparently while I was stretching my NG & overprocessed hair were combating. Also, my stylist did a corrective relaxer since the person who did my last relaxer used no-lye, which I have now discovered my hair HATES!*
> 
> *Thanks for giving me all the support I needed, ladies. MWAH!*



Oh, it's okay lady.....you'll be back!


----------



## Precious_1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ok, i need some support ladies, i am currently 6 weeks post and i am trying to make it to week 10. Believe that is a stretch for me  I have 4b hair and i have never been able to go past 8 weeks without a sew in, i dont have one right now.  My stylist wanted to relax me at 5 weeks *gasp* and before i found LHCF i would have let her, she went on and on about how its not healthy for my hair and it would break off if she didnt relax it. oh well, dis is the same lady i saw slap a perm on somebodys head with her hand i never let her do that to me. i told her that i think she overlaps and she was pissed at me. i dunno, maybe i need a new stylist, but i can get away with more stuff wit her. anyways, thanks for letting me vent


----------



## NYAmicas (Sep 9, 2007)

Precious_1 said:


> ok, i need some support ladies, i am currently 6 weeks post and i am trying to make it to week 10. Believe that is a stretch for me I have 4b hair and i have never been able to go past 8 weeks without a sew in, i dont have one right now. My stylist wanted to relax me at 5 weeks *gasp* and before i found LHCF i would have let her, she went on and on about how its not healthy for my hair and it would break off if she didnt relax it. oh well, dis is the same lady i saw slap a perm on somebodys head with her hand i never let her do that to me. i told her that i think she overlaps and she was pissed at me. i dunno, maybe i need a new stylist, but i can get away with more stuff wit her. anyways, thanks for letting me vent


 
Congrats on not letting her in your head and sticking to your guns!
Have you tried braids, bantu knots, twist outs, and conditioner washes?
There are a lot of tips and tricks these ladies have shared as well as products that seem to work wonders. I know dealing with new growth can be exciting as well as frustrating!

Not to hijack the thread or anything since it's prob the first time Im posting in it but I'm currently 10 weeks and suffering but Im trying to hold out!


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 9, 2007)

NYAmicas said:


> Congrats on not letting her in your head and sticking to your guns!
> Have you tried braids, bantu knots, twist outs, and conditioner washes?
> There are a lot of tips and tricks these ladies have shared as well as products that seem to work wonders. I know dealing with new growth can be exciting as well as frustrating!
> 
> Not to hijack the thread or anything since it's prob the first time Im posting in it but I'm currently 10 weeks and suffering but Im trying to hold out!


 

congrats on the 10 weeks. I believe in you guys. I'm 13 going on 14 weeks now. the key is moisture and co washes.


----------



## Precious_1 (Sep 9, 2007)

NYAmicas said:


> Congrats on not letting her in your head and sticking to your guns!
> Have you tried braids, bantu knots, twist outs, and conditioner washes?
> There are a lot of tips and tricks these ladies have shared as well as products that seem to work wonders. I know dealing with new growth can be exciting as well as frustrating!
> 
> Not to hijack the thread or anything since it's prob the first time Im posting in it but *I'm currently 10 weeks and suffering but Im trying to hold* *out*!


 
Hi NY, i have tried cond. washers and twist outs, i havent had any bantu knots i was just looking at sisterslicks tutorial on them today, i may give it a shot. I think that you can do it, how long are you trying to stretch?


----------



## Precious_1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I just wanted to let ERrr body know that i bought some* Sta Sof Fro* in the brown bottle and dis stuff right here is the* bomb!!!* it is great on my newgrowth!!! and it makes my hair soft, i was at my wits end. the only downside is it seems like it will start to build up in your hair but as i stretch i have to wash more anyway, so it probably wont be a problem.


----------



## e$h (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm 18 weeks and my hair is starting to matt at the ends.  I was really looking forward to stretching to the end of the year but it looks like it ain't happenin! I will be relaxing sometime this week when time permits.  I just wanted to let you guys know that I'm giving in after a 4 month stretch.  Kudos to those whose hair allows them to stretch forever and a day.  I wish.....


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 10, 2007)

e$h said:


> I'm 18 weeks and my hair is starting to matt at the ends.  I was really looking forward to stretching to the end of the year but it looks like it ain't happenin! I will be relaxing sometime this week when time permits.  I just wanted to let you guys know that I'm giving in after a 4 month stretch.  Kudos to those whose hair allows them to stretch forever and a day.  I wish.....



I have found that some Emergencee helps out a lot at this point. Also, I made a brand new discovery over the course of this week. I am over 6 months post and I decided to purchase a Denman D3 brush. Now, I ain't got that sweet, nice "Imma be good" kinda hair. Nooooo, I got that hair that tries to punk combs and brushes. It tries to steal their lunch money and urrr-thang. 

But when I introduced this freshly washed NG to Mr Denman, Mr Denman went through my NG like. My NG was like. I remember hearing the naturals talk about them, but I tell ya'll, this brush is the truth. It detangled better than any comb will very, VERY little shedding.  I didn't believe the hype, but my hair loved this brush.

 I'm just saying ya'll, don't sleep on it.


----------



## e$h (Sep 11, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> I have found that some Emergencee helps out a lot at this point. Also, I made a brand new discovery over the course of this week. I am over 6 months post and I decided to purchase a Denman D3 brush. Now, I ain't got that sweet, nice "Imma be good" kinda hair. Nooooo, I got that hair that tries to punk combs and brushes. It tries to steal their lunch money and urrr-thang.
> 
> But when I introduced this freshly washed NG to Mr Denman, Mr Denman went through my NG like. My NG was like. I remember hearing the naturals talk about them, but I tell ya'll, this brush is the truth. It detangled better than any comb will very, VERY little shedding. I didn't believe the hype, but my hair loved this brush.
> 
> I'm just saying ya'll, don't sleep on it.


 

Girl you are too funny.  I guess I need to order me some emergencee huh? Off to the site.  Thanks girl.  Appreciate cha!


----------



## Kawaii1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi, I am new to the forum and would like to do a stretch. Will someone give me the basics on the products that I will need to do 4 months? I have only gone 2 months before and my hair always breaks bad.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 12, 2007)

e$h said:


> I'm 18 weeks and my hair is starting to matt at the ends. I was really looking forward to stretching to the end of the year but it looks like it ain't happenin! I will be relaxing sometime this week when time permits. I just wanted to let you guys know that I'm giving in after a 4 month stretch. Kudos to those whose hair allows them to stretch forever and a day. I wish.....


 
4 and a half months is great! Is this your first time stretching this far? Cause if it is, its better on the hair to gradually work up the weeks: 12, 14, and so on. Congrats on going that far!


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 12, 2007)

e$h said:


> Girl you are too funny.  I guess I need to order me some emergencee huh? Off to the site.  Thanks girl.  Appreciate cha!



LOL....well, you know I try...

I'm just saying that Emergencee works for me. My hair likes this stuff, but I don't know if your hair will. Just try it and see. It has helped me to stretch for over 6 months now. Try it. Your hair might like it. If it doesn't, I can always take that off your hands for ya'!


----------



## Energee (Sep 12, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> I have found that some Emergencee helps out a lot at this point. Also, I made a brand new discovery over the course of this week. I am over 6 months post and I decided to purchase a Denman D3 brush. *Now, I ain't got that sweet, nice "Imma be good" kinda hair. Nooooo, I got that hair that tries to punk combs and brushes. It tries to steal their lunch money and urrr-thang.
> 
> But when I introduced this freshly washed NG to Mr Denman, Mr Denman went through my NG like. My NG was like* . I remember hearing the naturals talk about them, but I tell ya'll, this brush is the truth. It detangled better than any comb will very, VERY little shedding.  I didn't believe the hype, but my hair loved this brush.
> 
> I'm just saying ya'll, don't sleep on it.



TOO CUTE and FUNNY!!


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 12, 2007)

Kawaii1 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and would like to do a stretch. Will someone give me the basics on the products that I will need to do 4 months? I have only gone 2 months before and my hair always breaks bad.



First of all WELCOME!!!!!

So far for me...

Coconut Milk has been a blessing on the NG. (Praise His holy name)

Emergencee has anointed my demarcation line (hallelujah!!)

My Denman D3 brush is a gift from the Father (thank You Jesus!)

My phony bun allows me to not have to lay hands on my hair (Give Him Glory)

My CON Poo (Green Label) is like a FRESH anointing! (Magnify the Father)

....and this Stiff Head Wax has my edges slain in the Spirit (YES LORD!!!)

* Ya'll hold my mule while I SHOUT!!!!!!*




.....But seriously, if you read through the pages of this thread, you should find a number of suggestions that work for other people. Ultimately, it's about what YOUR hair likes. It's all trial and error. Just remember, you can always pray for guidance in the name of Jesus!!!!! Don't get me started again...


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 12, 2007)

Kawaii1 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and would like to do a stretch. Will someone give me the basics on the products that I will need to do 4 months? I have only gone 2 months before and my hair always breaks bad.


 


1) Hydrating/Moisturizing Shampoo (Nexxus Therrappe or Crème of Nature Detangling and Moisturizing Shampoo are 2 of my faves ) I use the Crown and Glory Method on www.growafrolonghair.com of shampooing hair. I shampoo my hair in 3 or 4 braided sections and I only shampoo my scalp. 

Also, you'll need clarifying/chelating shampoos as well, to clarify your hair every once in a while when you have product build-up. 


2) Creme Conditioner or Deep Conditioner (i.e., Nexxus Humectress,) – Concentrate on hair and ends. (Sit under dryer or heating cap for about 15-45 minutes to have it penetrate hair shaft). 


3) Leave-In Conditioners (after shampooing, apply a small amt of leave-in)


4) Oil (jojoba, sweet almond oil, avocado oil, coconut oil, etc.) - seal in the moisture from the leave-in with an oil) – concentrate on ends. 


5) Daily Moisturizer – i.e. Giovanni Direct, S-Curl, etc...Remember to follow moisturizer with an oil to seal in moisture (also some people use their fave conditioner as their daily moisturizer)


6) Protein Treatment – give yourself periodic protein treatments. Some are intense such as Aphogee Intense for Damaged Hair or Nexxus Emergencee. And others are mild such as Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor, ORS Hair Mayo, ORS Replenishing Paks, or Motions CPR. 


7) Moisturizing Treatment – search the board there are soooo many to list.


8) Pre-shampoos – apply oil or conditioner on dry hair to provide a protective sheild from the harsh detergents of shampoos. Some ladies warm it up. Leave it on for as long as 15 minutes or over night even. Be careful not to over condition your hair. I like to mix my pre-poos with honey, EVOO, coconut milk, coconut oil, and a condish. Warm it up and let it sit for a while. This softens new growth and is a great deep conditioning for your hair. 

9) Deep-condition at least once a week. 

10) Some people co-wash (wash with a conditioner only sometime mid-week, in between deep conditioning)

11) Use a wide tooth comb. Be gentle and comb from bottom up in small sections. Many people air-dry or rollerset. Stay away from frequent use of blow dryers, curling irons, and flat irons. 

12) Protect your ends, because this is how you retain length by taking care that your ends do not split or break off. 

13) Stretch your relaxer at a minimum of 8 weeks to avoid overlapping chemicals on your previously relaxed hair which leads to over processing.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Kawaii1 (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks so much for the post, how much growth do you usually get? I want to do mine for 4 months. Also I am not at home right now (in the military,deployed) so I don't have access to a hooded dryer any suggestions on achieving a good deep condition without it?


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 12, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> 1) Hydrating/Moisturizing Shampoo (Nexxus Therrappe or Crème of Nature Detangling and Moisturizing Shampoo are 2 of my faves ) I use the Crown and Glory Method on www.growafrolonghair.com of shampooing hair. I shampoo my hair in 3 or 4 braided sections and I only shampoo my scalp.
> 
> Also, you'll need clarifying/chelating shampoos as well, to clarify your hair every once in a while when you have product build-up.
> 
> ...



 Hey lady!!!! Great advice (I'm over here taking notes too), but the link that you gave is incorrect. It's www.growafrohairlong.com. Just wanted to make sure she has the right information. Still love ya like a play cousin!!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 12, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Hey lady!!!! Great advice (I'm over here taking notes too), but the link that you gave is incorrect. It's www.growafrohairlong.com. Just wanted to make sure she has the right information. Still love ya like a play cousin!!!


 
Thanks for looking out mami! Play cousins? I havent heard that in a minute!


----------



## e$h (Sep 12, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> 4 and a half months is great! Is this your first time stretching this far? Cause if it is, its better on the hair to gradually work up the weeks: 12, 14, and so on. Congrats on going that far!


 

Thank you LadyEsquire!
No it isn't my first time.  The last time I stretched to 20 weeks, I didn't experience any matting. I was thinking that the 2nd time around would be easier.  Guess I thought wrong. Oh well!


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 12, 2007)

Kawaii1 said:


> thanks so much for the post, how much growth do you usually get? I want to do mine for 4 months. Also I am not at home right now (in the military,deployed) so I don't have access to a hooded dryer any suggestions on achieving a good deep condition without it?



Awww shoot!!! You are in the military??? I'm in the Army, stationed at Ft. Sam. I am about to be deployed in a few days (Friday). I am bringing a Gold 'N Hot soft bonnet heat cap with me. Bought it at Sally's for like $25-$30. Gets hot enough to do a DC. I tried it out already. Works pretty well. I learned my lesson from the last 2 times that I went. I'm not being caught in the cold this time!!! You should be able to find one online. I know that Ebay ships to APO's.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 12, 2007)

Kawaii1 said:


> thanks so much for the post, how much growth do you usually get? I want to do mine for 4 months. Also I am not at home right now (in the military,deployed) so I don't have access to a hooded dryer any suggestions on achieving a good deep condition without it?


 
I get the average amount of growth, everyone's hair grows at a rate of half an inch per month. Some have more growth and others have less. I think I am right at average most of the time. So in 4 months, if you have avg hair growth, you should have 2 inches of new growth. 

For the deep conditioning, Macherieamour uses a steam towel to do hers. Go to her blog: www.healthytextures.com for info.


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 12, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> Thanks for looking out mami! Play cousins? I havent heard that in a minute!



 You know how we do!!!!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 12, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> I'm in the Army, stationed at Ft. Sam. I am about to be deployed in a few days (Friday). I am bringing a Gold 'N Hot soft bonnet heat cap with me.


 
When you replied, that was the first thing I thought about, your deployment.  Be strong and I will have you in my prayers.  On a lighter note, I am so glad to see that not even deployment can keep a sister from getting her DC on... love ya ma!


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 12, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> When you replied, that was the first thing I thought about, your deployment.  Be strong and I will have you in my prayers.  On a lighter note, I am so glad to see that not even deployment can keep a sister from getting her DC on... love ya ma!



Thank you so much Lady!!! You are too sweet. I KNOW that God has this thang in control. There are some things that He spoke into my spirit about this deployment and I am actually EXCITED about going...not to say that I won't be ready to come home though...but I thank you for the prayers. Lord knows I need 'em.

...but as for as the hair goes:

(Ol' skool Puffy and Masein the shiny suits)

Can't no deployment break my stride (Uh-uh, uh-uh)
Can't no deployment hold me down, 
Oh-no, 
I got to keep on movin'....


----------



## Kawaii1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Air force girl, just touched down in kuwait.  If I had been smart I would have brought my hoodie. Hot towels are gonna have to do. Didn't think I would have room for it I already had two bags of unnecessary gear with me. Trying to get it all back together before I come home to my hubby and I think stretching would be real good for my hair, since I now know the proper way to do it. 

LadyEsquire~Can't access Macheries site, military thing, gotta get a laptop.

So how long have you been in? I should order a hooded and leave it for the next black girl  .The water is super hard out here and it makes my hair break real easy I don't know what to do, I'm gonna start stealing bottled water to wash if I keep getting this breakage.​


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 12, 2007)

Kawaii1 said:


> LadyEsquire~Can't access Macheries site, military thing, gotta get a laptop.​





This is a picture of the towel turban that she uses. 
She applies some condish, warms the towel, wraps it, keeps it on for about 15 mins, and rinses.


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 12, 2007)

Kawaii1 said:


> Air force girl, just touched down in kuwait.  If I had been smart I would have brought my hoodie. Hot towels are gonna have to do. Didn't think I would have room for it I already had two bags of unnecessary gear with me. Trying to get it all back together before I come home to my hubby and I think stretching would be real good for my hair, since I now know the proper way to do it.
> 
> LadyEsquire~Can't access Macheries site, military thing, gotta get a laptop.
> 
> So how long have you been in? I should order a hooded and leave it for the next black girl  .The water is super hard out here and it makes my hair break real easy I don't know what to do, I'm gonna start stealing bottled water to wash if I keep getting this breakage.​



Yeah, I leave for Kuwait in the next few days. I thought about buying a hooded dryer and doing the same thing, then I ran across the soft bonnet, and I was like "YES!!!"

 I plan to wash with bottle water for the same reasons and do the Crown and Glory for most of the time I am there for the purposes of minimize manipulation and breakage. 

 I been in for over 6 years now. This will be my 3rd tour and Iraq was rough on the hair both times before. I have learned that braiding and wigs are the way to go for me out there.


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 12, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> This is a picture of the towel turban that she uses.
> She applies some condish, warms the towel, wraps it, keeps it on for about 15 mins, and rinses.



I have this same thing. I just saw it one day in the store (the PX as a matter of fact, so you might be able to purchase one out there or at AAFES.com) and thought it was cool. I love this thing.

LadyEsquire, you are so helpful!!


----------



## Kawaii1 (Sep 14, 2007)

This PX is pretty crappy. I am hoping I can just order the stuff and get it here. If not I will get my hubby to send me some stuff. Maybe I will give him a picture I don't want him to send me the wrong items. Anything good that you guys can tell me off Macheries page would be helpful. Thanks for the picture. Now I know what to look for.

thegirltolove~ First tour for me. I ended up getting pregnant immediatly. I'm glad to here your hair survived Iraq. I am looking for a good braider while I'm here. Found a few but they are getting ready to rotate out.


----------



## Samory07 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well ladies...I tried to make it for 6 months....but I only made it to 3. But I still think that I did good for my first time streching. I think next time I'll try to stretch with braids because I cant comb through my hair! lol. I'll be putting before and after pics on my fotki in a couple of days....I dont have a pw and my username is the same.


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 15, 2007)

Samory07 said:


> Well ladies...I tried to make it for 6 months....but I only made it to 3. But I still think that I did good for my first time streching. I think next time I'll try to stretch with braids because I cant comb through my hair! lol. I'll be putting before and after pics on my fotki in a couple of days....I dont have a pw and my username is the same.



Girl, don't feel bad. Anything over your normal stretching time is something to be proud of. GREAT job.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Sep 15, 2007)

Precious_1 said:


> I just wanted to let ERrr body know that i bought some* Sta Sof Fro* in the brown bottle and dis stuff right here is the* bomb!!!* it is great on my newgrowth!!! and it makes my hair soft, i was at my wits end. the only downside is it seems like it will start to build up in your hair but as i stretch i have to wash more anyway, so it probably wont be a problem.


 
Yep! I was hipped to the Sta Sof Fro bandwagon too!! It's great! It made my NG sooooo soft. I was always one of those people that had to have my hair relaxed at 4 weeks and I made it to 9 weeks with this stuff. I know that's not far but it is from where I was coming from. I will try to stretch to 12 weeks next time.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 15, 2007)

Samory07 said:


> Well ladies...I tried to make it for 6 months....but I only made it to 3. But I still think that I did good for my first time streching. I think next time I'll try to stretch with braids because I cant comb through my hair! lol. I'll be putting before and after pics on my fotki in a couple of days....I dont have a pw and my username is the same.


 
First time stretching?! Yay !!!!! 
If you're new to stretching, it is better to go 12 weeks, then 14 weeks, then 16 weeks, and so on. You'll learn more about your hair, and the products you use along the way.  Your technique will improve, and its basically a training period for your hair.  I could only go as far as 3 months my first stretch.  I have slowly been adding more weeks with each stretch, and after 2 plus years, I am on my first 6-month stretch.  But I may go back to only 3 months or even stretching down to 2 months.  

I'm gonna check out your fotki to show some love. Happy Growing!


----------



## freshlikemoi (Sep 18, 2007)

After relaxing on July 28th which was a 3 month stretch it went pretty well. My progress pics are in my siggy. Now I am 8 weeks post this saturday and am thinking on relaxing December 1st or the last week in November so that I may have a fresh on ein the beginning of the year. This will be a 17 to 20 week stretch for me. I am so ready...and my hair is soo worth it.


----------



## SkinnyMocah (Sep 29, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> Awwwwww, MoMo, We both live in the "A"....we should have a beauty day and take hold of that unruly hair.  What products are you using?



Hey lady! Been absent for a bit. I get too mixed up in non hair topics when I come here. 

I went back to Keracare, and that held me for a few weeks but I finally, after 14 weeks, relaxed with a no lye relaxer. Lye is just too much for my hair these days. It was perfect, not limp like it was when I relaxed earlier this year. 

I think I got some good progress! I have some areas I need to grow out tho' so I need to keep rocking my protective styles.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 29, 2007)

SkinnyMocah  Yeah, narrowing down the right products and relaxer sometimes takes time. I am glad you are seeing progress. Girl, during this journey I have had many setbacks.  In fact, during my last stretch I had breakage and crazy stubborn knots.  But with time, ya learn what works and what doesn't.  Keep us posted. And I am with ya on them protective styles!


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 29, 2007)

I am doing my first stretch and just started surging the beginning of the month.  I am in my 4th week and I already have around 3/4 of an inch of new growth (unstretched).  I dont know if I will make it to December 15th!!


----------



## Kawaii1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am trying to make it to december as well and I am very tempted to relax. My hair is short and with all this new growth it is even harder o manage. It helps that I am in the desert and not trying to look cute for anyone 

Plus with the hair on my sides taking much longer to grow out I am motivated to atleast wait for that to catch up with the middle before I perm.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well ladies sorry to say i threw in the towel yesterday. I feel good about my decision, i'm going to bermuda next month and was soo worried what i was going to do with my 20 wks post hair. But thank goodness it never made it up to that point. I usually touchup at 12wks and i tried to do a 24wks stretch for the first time and only made it to 14wks. Well better luck next year. I'm in the process of working on my hair album and got soo depressed looking at my silky straight hair shots plus most importantly i was itching to see how close i am to BSL. The stetch actually treated me good, so until next time.


----------



## thegirltolove (Oct 8, 2007)

Gemini350z said:


> I am doing my first stretch and just started surging the beginning of the month. I am in my 4th week and I already have around 3/4 of an inch of new growth (unstretched). I dont know if I will make it to December 15th!!


 
WHOA!!!!! That's a lot of growth for 4 weeks!!!! Daggone girl!!!!!


----------



## silverlotus (Oct 21, 2007)

..........


----------



## thegirltolove (Oct 21, 2007)

So.....how is everyone else doing???? I am STILL stretching. Haven't quite decided on when I am going to give up the fight, but I really have no need to relax just yet. I'm in Irag now and I plan to C & G 'til the wheels fall off!!!

8 months and counting......


----------



## Dogmd (Oct 22, 2007)

I am at 10 weeks post now...  and my new growth is outta control.  There is a patch of hair at the crown of my hair that is 4 z type hir.  It will cut you if you stick your hand up there.  I decided to rollerset today for some crazy reason ( my 2nd time ever in my life).  The front of my hair was soft and silky.. the back was a mess.  I had to flat iron my roots, because even after trying to blow them out with a round brush..my hair was still poofy.  I think I may go for 12 weeks next time, but I am going to call my stylist on friday for the first appointment available. My hair is still poofy as I type...Oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm at 12 weeks right now, and the plan is to go to 16 which would be right around Thanksgiving.  My roots are dry and crunchy .  I'm planning on rocking more wash n gos with lots and lots of S Curl.  That seems to be keeping the roots soft and managable.


----------



## *Muffin* (Oct 22, 2007)

My past two relaxers I stretched for three months, and all was well (aside from major new growth around the second month).  Now I'm stretching for 6 months.  I have about 4 months and 2 weeks left to go.  During this time I will be manipulating my hair very little.  I think all will go well.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 22, 2007)

As of Wednesday I will  be at 20 weeks. Im still in twists, I cleansed with Baking soda and Rinsed with diluted reconstructor and sprayed in infisium23. This morning i moisturized the roots with my MN and Sulfur mix. Before bed Im going to mist with my Glycerine and Rosemary oil mix. Im going to stretch until December now. Meaning this is now a 6 month stretch. wish me luck.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Oct 23, 2007)

I have decided to join the 6 month stretch. My last relaxer was on August 9, 2007. I will relax again February 9th, 2007. I will be praying alot about this. Wish me luck.


----------



## shynessqueen (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm 20 weeks post. I'm going to try and stretch for 15 months.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Oct 23, 2007)

I will be stretching for the next 4-6 months between February and April.  Anyone want to join?  I can never get past 4 months because I'm too anxious to see my growth.


----------



## thegirltolove (Oct 24, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> I'm 20 weeks post. I'm going to try and stretch for 15 months.


 
 Oh LAWD!!!!! 15 months!!!!! That is an interesting concept. Something to think about...... After 15 months, I would be back from Iraq and actually able to wear my hair down. Don't tempt me.....don't tempt me.


----------



## Gemini350z (Oct 24, 2007)

Im going into my 7th week, its starting to get really challenging.  I have been surging, using MN and co washing religiously durring the week.  My new growth is coming in fast and really thick.  But I think I have some underprocessed areas around the side of my crown, which gets tangled so badly.  I try to make sure I dont manipulate it to much I dont want any breakage,  does anyone else have this issue with underprocessed hair?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 24, 2007)

blueabyss333 said:


> I will be stretching for the next 4-6 months between February and April. Anyone want to join? I can never get past 4 months because I'm too anxious to see my growth.


 
I plan to relax this December and begin a new 6-month stretch from January to June 2008. So I can join you.


----------



## mch5683 (Oct 24, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> First of all WELCOME!!!!!
> 
> So far for me...
> 
> ...


 

GIRL TOO FUNNY!  You're a mess!
I'm definitely gonna try the coconut milk...thanks to all the ladies with the wonderful tips in this thread!


----------



## PAPRIKA (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi, new here.  (My first post !)  Well I am currently at 12 weeks stretching and plan to relax in the next couple days.  My current length is a little past shoulder. I was thinking about transitioning but this new growth is putting a hurting on me.   I think once i get to apl then it may be easier to stretch longer--i can't wait until i am able to try kinikakes' braid protective style.  what has helped with my stretching is frequent cowashing and roller sets; if i go too long between washings the two textures become noticable scary and i am afraid that is when the breakage usually happens.  HTH. good luck ladies.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Oct 27, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I plan to relax this December and begin a new 6-month stretch from January to June 2008. So I can join you.


 
Cool!  Thanks!

How do you get past month 4?  I've been trying this whole year but 1) I get too anxious and 2) my newgrowth is something fierce and I look like a fuzzy bowl head.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Oct 27, 2007)

PAPRIKA said:


> Hi, new here. (My first post !) Well I am currently at 12 weeks stretching and plan to relax in the next couple days. My current length is a little past shoulder. I was thinking about transitioning but this new growth is putting a hurting on me.  I think once i get to apl then it may be easier to stretch longer--i can't wait until i am able to try kinikakes' braid protective style. what has helped with my stretching is frequent cowashing and roller sets; if i go too long between washings the two textures become noticable scary and i am afraid that is when the breakage usually happens. HTH. good luck ladies.


 
GO !  You're stretching already!  Good luck HHG.


----------



## Hair2Dye4 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm a newbie up for adoption I am into an approx. 9 week stretch and in need of some maintenence and style ideas. I'm striving for April 08, which will be about 9 months.


----------



## RubyWoo (Oct 27, 2007)

Currently 7 weeks almost 8 weeks (tuesday) post and I'm planning to stretch until mid December.  I'm still undecided on how I'm going to do this. I may go back in braids for about 4 weeks and then use wigs/falls to get me through the rest of my stretch.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 27, 2007)

blueabyss333 said:


> Cool!  Thanks!
> 
> How do you get past month 4?  I've been trying this whole year but 1) I get too anxious and 2) my newgrowth is something fierce and I look like a fuzzy bowl head.



I'm employing Cathy Howse's regimen without the heat. I wash/deep condition every 3 days. One of those days, I do a mild protein treatment, followed by the deep condition. I just keep slicking it back, using S-Curl or Care Free Curl (Yellow bottle with Red lettering) for my buns. I'm so sick of the buns, but that's pretty much all I do. I have way too much NG to do too much of anything else.


----------



## lollyoo (Oct 27, 2007)

count me in with the stretch- currently 10 wks and 5 days post- going for 17wks/4 months- relaxing in december.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 27, 2007)

Exactly 9 weeks post and still going strong! :] Wearing it parted in the middle, and in a bun. Hang in there everyone!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 28, 2007)

song_of_serenity said:


> Exactly 9 weeks post and still going strong! :] Wearing it parted in the middle, and in a bun. Hang in there everyone!
> ~*Janelle~*



Looks like we'll be relaxing on the exact same day! I can't wait to see your progress pics!


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 28, 2007)

20 weeks Post. Keeping those bad boys in twists. and applying MN and glycerine mist.


----------



## thegirltolove (Oct 28, 2007)

Closer1 said:


> 20 weeks Post. Keeping those bad boys in twists. and applying MN and glycerine mist.


 
What are you using for your MN?


----------



## DayStar (Oct 30, 2007)

10 weeks post, with mad new growth...i want to relax in feburary, but ill see how far my hair can go.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay so...I'm in the Bun Challenge, No Heat Challenge, and APL 2008 Challenge.    Looks like I'll be stretching for six months (April).  Wish me luck everyone!  I think I may put in some braids in between that time.  I'm nervous!


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 31, 2007)

I cant believe how long this post is I am currently 13 wks and will be relaxing next weekend. I will no longer stretch more than 4mos. I did a lot more bad then good going almost 6mos last time. So Im all about babying my hair relaxing when I feel it needs it. Im praying for brastrap by next June....but it seems so far away.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Nov 5, 2007)

I am 18 weeks post and I am wearing a twist out.I need some support for real cause I am trying to make it til Feb. 08


----------



## thegirltolove (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey ladies....I haven't relaxed since the end of February....but I am really thinking about giving up the fight.erplexed

 Maybe I need to throw in some more cornrows and see how I feel in 2 weeks.


----------



## shynessqueen (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm 6 months post relaxed. 9 months to go.


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 7, 2007)

I am going for a 12 week stretch.  This is really unchartered territory for me because I usually relax every six weeks.  That wasn't working for my thin hair.  Ya'll pray for me because this could get ugly.


----------



## exarreca (Nov 7, 2007)

I just relaxed yesterday with Elasta QP. It came out well, but now feels funky, looks nice but I let it air dry and it is kinda stiff. I am not sure what to do for it. My last relaxer was the first week of July. I made it 19 weeks and the only reason I relaxed now is because I am going to my college reunion and wanted something fresh. 

Is it ok if I wash it tomorrow and deep condition it? I remember back in the day the stylist would tell me to wait to weeks to make sure the relaxer "set", but now all the things I learned during my early years don't seem to be true. 

I think tonight I will baggy and seal with coconut oil. My hair usually is soft after the next day.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 7, 2007)

Im now 22 weeks. OMG. I never thought I would make it that far. Im stretching until the second week of December. No one has seen my hair out in months. But I will keep them waiting.  I want that Swang and Im working hard to get it.


----------



## thegirltolove (Nov 9, 2007)

I thought I would be out for the count, but I gave my roots a little milk bath the other night and flat ironed. Looks like a fresh relaxer! I am soooooo feeling the milk treatments!!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 9, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> I thought I would be out for the count, but I gave my roots a little milk bath the other night and flat ironed. Looks like a fresh relaxer! I am soooooo feeling the milk treatments!!!!!


 
Tell us about the milk treatment. I am flat ironing my hair next week for a wedding.


----------



## KathyMay (Nov 9, 2007)

I always forget about this thread since my 40 week stretch thinned out my fine hair I figured it is better stretch for a shorter period.
 My last corrective relaxer was around September 4th, so I will again in February depending on my new growth, I should just wait until May...


----------



## pazyamor (Nov 9, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Tell us about the milk treatment. I am flat ironing my hair next week for a wedding.


 
It's actually a milk/yogurt treatment, there is a whole thread on it, let me get it for you right quick: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=167391&highlight=milk

Here it is, try it, I am. because these roots are ridiculous!


----------



## thegirltolove (Nov 9, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Tell us about the milk treatment. I am flat ironing my hair next week for a wedding.


 
 Well, there are many recipes for "natural relaxers" floating around here on the board. I normally use "Thai Kitchen Coconut Milk", but since I am in Baghdad right now, I can't exactly go to the corner store and get it.

 Basically, I got some boxed milk and poured it over my unwashed hair. I put a conditioning cap over it while I took a nice long shower. After that, I washed out with CON (Green Label) because milk has a lot of protein and my hair tends to be stiff if I don't use a moisturizing poo. I usually wash twice with the CON. After that, I might DC....or I might not. I style as usual. 

 My curls tend to be looser and I can work with my NG soooooo much better. My hair is softer also. You usually see more of an effect after doing the treatment a 2nd or 3rd time. The good thing about it is that you don't have to wait between treatments. I plan to do another one the next time I wash.


----------



## Christa438 (Dec 9, 2007)

This will be my first 4 month stretch completed DEC 25th. I will probably apply the relaxer on the 23rd though. I also CW daily. MY FAVE has become HERBAL ESSENCES REPLENISHING CONDITIONER. I noticed months ago that I will restock it before I restock on strawberries-n-cream which I loved in the beginning. I noticed that I ran into the problem of tangles in the middle of the third month. At that time I had to make sure to detangle with a detangling brush/comb followed by a comb with finer teeth to keep the small tangles and knots away. My hair also needed to be dripping wet with conditioner and water for more slip. Im excited about continuing this journey!


----------



## sareca (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in kinky twist for the few days. Then I'll wait a week and texturize again with Phyto II.   That'll be 17 weeks post.


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 10, 2007)

MAN!!!! I have been stretching since February. For some reason I keep pushing off D-day. I planned for 4 months, then 6 months, then 8 months. 

Now here we are in December!!! This time I planned for the end of the year since I am hiding 'til Christmas. Now I wanna wait and just make it a full year! 

 What on earth is WRONG with me?!?!? I find that I love playing with my curlies and feeling the waves when I pull it back in a bun. PLUS, I find that when I flat iron, I can get the NG as straight as the relaxed hair. I can't tell where one ends and the other begins. 

Could I be unintentionally transitioning???? 

 That wasn't the plan, but I don't know WHAT on earth I am doing right now. Help me baby Jesus!!!!


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 10, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> MAN!!!! *I have been stretching since February. For some reason I keep pushing off D-day. I planned for 4 months, then 6 months, then 8 months. *
> 
> *Now here we are in December!!!* This time I planned for the end of the year since I am hiding 'til Christmas. Now I wanna wait and just make it a full year!
> 
> ...


 
You sound like me. Im at 26 weeks. I cannot bring myself to relax. I took down my twists to relax in November.  I put them right back in. I love all my new growh.


----------



## 2grlsandme (Dec 18, 2007)

Mars_Reiko said:


> I agree. I'm currently on a 6 month stretch as well and it's very important to keep that demarcation line strong. I skipped a week of protein treatment out of pure laziness and my hair was breaking like crazy.
> 
> I'm 22 weeks post now, and I sooo have the urge to relax. But I know my hair will thank me in the end.


 

What do you use for your weekly protein.  I use ORS hair mayo but im only 13 weeeks post right now so I was wondering as time goes on will I need to bump it up to aphogee or something stronger.  TIA


----------



## *KP* (Dec 19, 2007)

It'll be 4 months for me next week, I have had braids for the last 5 weeks and will be taking them out next week.  I can't wait to see my progress!

I think after I take my braids out I will do a protein & moisturising treatment, use my Mizani Thermasmooth to get my roots straight, give me hair a rest for a week or two and then braid it up again until Feb or maybe a little longer depending on the weather.

I never in my life thought I'd be able to do a 6 month stretch!


----------



## lollyoo (Dec 19, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> MAN!!!! I have been stretching since February. For some reason I keep pushing off D-day. I planned for 4 months, then 6 months, then 8 months.
> 
> Now here we are in December!!! This time I planned for the end of the year since I am hiding 'til Christmas. Now I wanna wait and just make it a full year!
> 
> ...


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 19, 2007)

lollyoo said:


> thegirltolove said:
> 
> 
> > MAN!!!! I have been stretching since February. For some reason I keep pushing off D-day. I planned for 4 months, then 6 months, then 8 months.
> ...


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 20, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> lollyoo said:
> 
> 
> > I know how you feel. I'm in braids, and sometimes I get tired of them, but I can't imagine reaching for a relaxer anytime soon. I've been stretching since the 1st week of June. I was taking some out to check length - looks like I've gone from about chin to APL so far. I started C&G in Sept and I want to keep it going till April...I think I can make BSL, but I still haven't decided when/if I'll relax and even then how straight to go.
> ...


----------



## Sade' (Dec 20, 2007)

*I've been stretching since September 2007, I tried this before and stretched for 9 months but during that time I was pressing my hair. HUGE MISTAKE. Hair was shedding all over the place. Then when I finally relaxed with PCJ it looked HORRIBLE. NOW I am following a new hair care regimen...no heat, baggy, moisturize etc. Now if I could just figure out what and MTG an my hair type is , I will be all good.  I am truly trying to hold out til April 2008 and switch from PCJ (no-lye) to Mizani or Affirm. Decisions, decisions*

http://public.fotki.com/Blckbttrfly/


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 20, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Soliel185 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I feel you!!! The thing is that now I am actually feeling my real texture. I don't think I have EVER felt it before. Even when I was a kid, my mom always pressed my natural hair. I love the way it feels. The only thing that is killin' me is my edges. The texture around the edges is a lot more tightly curled than the middle of my head.
> ...


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 21, 2007)

I so feel you ladies. Im 28 weeks post. I feel like stretching for longer.  Im still in twists. Sometimes I take out a twist and play with my New growth and twist it back up.. LOL  Im also looking into textlaxing.


----------



## indigo378 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'VE NOTICED THAT CON W/THE GREEN LABEL IS GREAT FOR WHEN STRETCHING, MY HAIR TANGLES LIKE CRAZY WHEN I'M STRETCHING AND THAT POO REALLY HELPS.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 3, 2008)

This second stretch is starting to kick my a$$. Before LHCF i would relax at 6-8 weeks. The last time i went 10 weeks. Right now I am at 9 weeks and i got my hair in a ponytail. I was trying to get to 12 weeks. Which i think will be January 23rd.

Yall tell me how can i fit the bob cut you see in my siggy in a pony-tail?? It's a low pony tail and looks somewhat decent but I can barely leave my hair out cause it looks like a i got a wig on or my hair is a helmet. 

New growth is soft but its just so poofy and won't lay down much after the scarf method.

I think i might just go the next 3 weeks in this tight little ponytail because there is no manipulation. Just comb it back and secure. 

I don't see how yall ladies with 4a/b hair do it. Yall need medals.


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 3, 2008)

indigo378 said:


> I'VE NOTICED THAT CON W/THE GREEN LABEL IS GREAT FOR WHEN STRETCHING, MY HAIR TANGLES LIKE CRAZY WHEN I'M STRETCHING AND THAT POO REALLY HELPS.


 

Also Try Capilo Avocado Conditioner. Man last week combing thru 30 weeks of NG was a breeze in the shower. Im still in shock.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm 10 weeks post and trying to go 12, the roots are beginning to dred . I keep hair moisturized and ends baggied. What I am most concerned about is when I relaxed before at 12 weeks my hair was very underprocessed  and had to do a corrective.. I'm trying to figure out how to stretch relaxers without getting underprocessed??


----------



## amwcah (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm 19 weeks post relaxer.  This time around I'm going to stretch by wearing braids.  Last time I wore phony ponies, wigs, and headwraps.  Those protective styles wore my hairline out.

The products I like using while stretching are:

Pantene R&N Moisturizing Conditioner and Shampoo
Queen Helene Cholestrol Conditioning Creme
Hollywood Beauty Carrot Creme
UBH Moisturizing Creme
UBH Conditioner


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 16, 2008)

bumping for the stretchers...


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 16, 2008)

Im currently 11 weeks post and i tried the yogart/coconut milk/buttermilk powder treatment I alo added some powder herbs and I tell ya.... 
My roots look and feel like I got a retouch. I did a roller set and after I took the rollers out my roots were straight I didnt even have to flat iron my roots and I have about 1.5 to 2 inches new growth. I am supposed to relax on the 25th which will give me 12 weeks but im going to continue to use this concoction and see how much longer I can stretch


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 17, 2008)

hi,
currently 5 months (3in of ng) with 5 more months to go, was going for 7 months initially but i think i will stick it out till june.
Had kinky twist put in almost a week ago so taking a break from my hair.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 17, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Im currently 11 weeks post and *i tried the yogart/coconut milk/buttermilk powder treatment I alo added some powder herbs* and I tell ya....
> My roots look and feel like I got a retouch. I did a roller set and after I took the rollers out my roots were straight I didnt even have to flat iron my roots and I have about 1.5 to 2 inches new growth. I am supposed to relax on the 25th which will give me 12 weeks but im going to continue to use this concoction and see how much longer I can stretch



Can you tell me what recipe you used and how you used it? I'm 10 weeks post, and I'm about to go nuts!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Can you tell me what recipe you used and how you used it? I'm 10 weeks post, and I'm about to go nuts!


Hey Tiffers this is what I whipped up to get my results
2TB full fat yogart (must be full fat to work) 
2TB powdered buttermilk
3TB coconut milk
I then added my herbal mixture that Ive been using to pre-poo with for the past month which is 
1 tsp each of irish moss,hibiscus,burdock,and nettles brew in 1 cup of hot water for 15-20 min then 1 tsp lecithin. 
Then I added all ingredients together and mixed with a hand blender, applied it to dry hair like a pre-po and let sit in hair for 1 hr w/ plastic cap no heat.

**** U can use a moisture conditioner instead of the herbal mixture if u like. and instead of lecithin u can use honey or molasses


----------



## tiffers (Jan 19, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Hey Tiffers this is what I whipped up to get my results
> 2TB full fat yogart (must be full fat to work)
> 2TB powdered buttermilk
> 3TB coconut milk
> ...



Thank you so much! I'm gonna use this in a few days. Do you think it would have better results with heat? I'm really excited to try this, my new growth is driving me insane and I still have 3 weeks to go


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jan 23, 2008)

Are you suppose to try and comb through the ng when you are stretching or do you just comb through the relaxed part to detangle and leave the ng alone?


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 23, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> Are you suppose to try and comb through the ng when you are stretching or do you just comb through the relaxed part to detangle and leave the ng alone?


  the only time i comb through newgrowth , is after a wash. usually i wash then rollerset. then i flatiron the roots out. if you are airdrying, try adding a leave in (spray bottle), then a moisturizer on the newgrowth to make it manageable, and then detangle


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jan 23, 2008)

mzhotniz86 said:


> the only time i comb through newgrowth , is after a wash. usually i wash then rollerset. then i flatiron the roots out. if you are airdrying, try adding a leave in (spray bottle), then a moisturizer on the newgrowth to make it manageable, and then detangle


 

Oh ok so when you are getting ready to rollerset you basically detangle the ng for each section you are about to roll? that makes sense to me. I guess when I was detangling my hair I haven't been using much protein or didn't comb through it as carefully as I thought I was. I'm going to try the rollersetting method and see how that works for me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## TriniStarr (Jan 23, 2008)

I am currently 8 post and trying to stretch for 12 weeks, but i am exp. some breakage.  I am really trying to stretch, but my breakage get out of hand, i am heading to my hairdresser.

BTW, any tips on how to min my breakage as i stretch for 12 weeks?


----------



## Sha76 (Jan 23, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> Are you suppose to try and comb through the ng when you are stretching or do you just comb through the relaxed part to detangle and leave the ng alone?



Personally, I Don't try to comb the NG. But that is just me.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 23, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> Are you suppose to try and comb through the ng when you are stretching or do you just comb through the relaxed part to detangle and leave the ng alone?


 
On wash days, I finger comb my new growth.  After finger combing, I may or may not comb through my entire head.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 23, 2008)

TriniStarr said:


> I am currently 8 post and trying to stretch for 12 weeks, but i am exp. some breakage.  I am really trying to stretch, but my breakage get out of hand, i am heading to my hairdresser.
> 
> BTW, any tips on how to min my breakage as i stretch for 12 weeks?



You should join the Deep Conditioning Challenge. Ever since I joined, I've been dc'ing like a mad woman and my breakage has decreased dramatically. I'm 11 weeks post and usually around this time, I lose probably 50-60 hairs a day. Now that I've been dc'ing a lot, I lose anywhere from 5-20 hairs


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 23, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> Are you suppose to try and comb through the ng when you are stretching or do you just comb through the relaxed part to detangle and leave the ng alone?


 
I comb in *very small* sections...very gently...with a wide tooth comb of course.  I only comb ng if it is coated with something, i.e. water, condish, oil, or anything that softens it first. I never ignore knots...take care of them early on, cause they only get worse and bigger and more difficult to handle.

Leaving it alone is best.  HOWEVER, I have learned, with my hair, that I cannot go too long without combing ng, because it will lead to matted hair and tangles. Unless, the roots are straightened, i.e. flat iron, rollerset, silk wrap, etc.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 23, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> This second stretch is starting to kick my a$$. Before LHCF i would relax at 6-8 weeks. The last time i went 10 weeks. Right now I am at 9 weeks and i got my hair in a ponytail. I was trying to get to 12 weeks. Which i think will be January 23rd.
> 
> Yall tell me how can i fit the bob cut you see in my siggy in a pony-tail?? It's a low pony tail and looks somewhat decent but I can barely leave my hair out cause it looks like a i got a wig on or my hair is a helmet.
> 
> ...


 
When I was your length and trying my first few stretches, girl, I was so frustrated!  It gets easier as the hair gets longer. Try to stretch as long as you can without breakage, and w/o looking busted.  And with each stretch, your hair will be trained.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 24, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Thank you so much! I'm gonna use this in a few days. Do you think it would have better results with heat? I'm really excited to try this, my new growth is driving me insane and I still have 3 weeks to go


Im not sure i never tried it with heat but a few ladies that have tried yogart in there mixes say they have tried it with heat and had the same effect.


----------



## itsdiddy (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm currently 4 weeks post relaxer and somehow I have very little new growth (I'm worried). I'm a consistent 6 week relaxer but since LHCF I've been trying to wait a little longer. Last time I went 8 weeks. I'm going for at least 12 weeks this time but how do my ladies with really fine hair (like myself) deal with the two textures? Please help!!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 26, 2008)

itsdiddy said:


> I'm currently 4 weeks post relaxer and somehow I have very little new growth (I'm worried). I'm a consistent 6 week relaxer but since LHCF I've been trying to wait a little longer. Last time I went 8 weeks. I'm going for at least 12 weeks this time but how do my ladies with really fine hair (like myself) deal with the two textures? Please help!!!!


 
I have fine hair but it's very thick.  Basically I brush my roots, spritz then to death twice a day with a conditioning spray (such as S-curl) and Dove spray, NEVER GEL, and then tie it down with a thin silky scarf or headband.  I am 13 weeks post and have to keep the scarf on it in order to look presentable.  I am amazed that I have gone this long with NO breakage.  My mantra is to focus all my moisturizing products on my line of demarcation, and on my ends.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 26, 2008)

mzhotniz86 said:


> the only time i comb through newgrowth , is after a wash. usually i wash then rollerset. then i flatiron the roots out. if you are airdrying, try adding a leave in (spray bottle), then a moisturizer on the newgrowth to make it manageable, and then detangle


 
This is exactly what I do , except for the flat ironing (I don't use direct heat except at the salon).  To prevent breakage you must moisturize the NG daily.  It sucks up moisture like nobody's business!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 26, 2008)

Closer1 said:


> Also Try Capilo Avocado Conditioner. Man last week combing thru 30 weeks of NG was a breeze in the shower. Im still in shock.


 
Luv your siggy Closer!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am 12 weeks post. Since using Indian oils and shikakai to wash, my hair looks freshly touched up. I cowash twice per week and wash with shikakai once per week. I DC after every wash, and moisturize+seal ends with oil daily. I baggy my ends with WBC between washes and I do a 'hard' Aphogee protein every 4-6 weeks. I would normally start to get bad breakage at the 10th week post. So far, zero breakage. I hope to keep this up for as long as possible, it would be nice to not relax again.


----------



## filthyfresh (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm only 8 weeks post and it feels like I am 12 weeks! LOL. But I have been using MN this week so perhaps that has something to do with it. I think I'm going to try the coconut milk "relaxer" although I really want to get my hands on a sample size of Mizani Thermasmooth. It's so hard to keep my ends up because I have less than SL hair. So my ends rub directly on my wool winter coat.  Damn this Chicago weather. I did rock a satin scarf the other day at work & school and people were like, "You look so cute with your hair wrapped up like that!" I even put some Elasta QP Intense on my ends & sprayed some Lacio Lacio (mixed with water) on my ends to keep them moist throughout the day. I'm trying to go for over 12 weeks. But my birthday is coming up in two weeks! I need something to tame this NG at least for that weekend.


----------



## TazzGirl (Jan 29, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Im currently 11 weeks post and i tried the yogart/coconut milk/buttermilk powder treatment I alo added some powder herbs and I tell ya....
> My roots look and feel like I got a retouch. I did a roller set and after I took the rollers out my roots were straight I didnt even have to flat iron my roots and I have about 1.5 to 2 inches new growth. I am supposed to relax on the 25th which will give me 12 weeks but im going to continue to use this concoction and see how much longer I can stretch


 
Newbie with a question,  I'm trying to put your mix together by I want to get he right items.   By fat yogart you mean,  plain yogart at the grocer not the low fat version?   where might I find coconut milk, with can milks?  
Thanks a bunch    Tanzee


----------



## ebbiebaby55 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello ladies!!! I have not had a lot of success with getting replies on this board, but I figured I would give it another try because I need some hair help. I am now 12 weeks post and do not plan on getting a touch up until mid February. This will be a lot shorter than my last stretch of 6 months (purely accidental). Anyway the problem I suffer from is not knowing how to properly detangle my new growth. There has been a lot of discussion about whether to comb or not. Right now I do not comb, but I get these "twist" like formations in my new growth, and I am not sure what I am doing to make that stop. I have thick hair that I guess is 4A or 4b ( i am not sure because my hair is really tight corkscrew curls.. but they are REALLLYY tight curls) Anyway what can I do to make these twist things stop?


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Jan 29, 2008)

Last stretch was for 4 months... trying to go that route again. Which will take me getting a relaxer on April 15th.  So, we shall see... if I do relax early it will probably be on my birthday on the 5th of april.


----------



## MissMusic (Jan 29, 2008)

ebbiebaby55 said:


> Hello ladies!!! I have not had a lot of success with getting replies on this board, but I figured I would give it another try because I need some hair help. I am now 12 weeks post and do not plan on getting a touch up until mid February. This will be a lot shorter than my last stretch of 6 months (purely accidental). Anyway the problem I suffer from is not knowing how to properly detangle my new growth. There has been a lot of discussion about whether to comb or not. Right now I do not comb, but I get these "twist" like formations in my new growth, and I am not sure what I am doing to make that stop. I have thick hair that I guess is 4A or 4b ( i am not sure because my hair is really tight corkscrew curls.. but they are REALLLYY tight curls) Anyway what can I do to make these twist things stop?


 

I think pre-pooing is a must and deep conditioning with every was is also key. I also mostly use a moisturizing poo and a clarifying poo once a month. I detangle under the water with a shower comb. Also, try using carrot oil (pree-poo) and a denman brush (for me this is key to detangling when dry). 

As far as what I do: I wash as perscribed above and I detangle while wet, apply leave in and sealant, then after it dries 70% I put on a satin scarf, that tends to lay the hair down. The next day after hair is completely dry (I only wear the scarf to bed, not on the next day), I moisturize at night and detangle with the denman(only necessary once after washing), I don't use a comb or brush again until the next wash day.  I wash every 5 days. HTH!


----------



## ebbiebaby55 (Jan 29, 2008)

that does help!!! thanks. I think that that is where I went wrong on this wash as I did not have a chance to do a really long deep condition..only left it on for 5 minutes. I also may need to start using heat for the DC. I will look into the denman brush. Thanks!


----------



## lucky8502 (Jan 30, 2008)

I hear lemon juice and coconut milk helps stretch because it loosens and softens the texture naturally


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 31, 2008)

tcjmiller said:


> Newbie with a question, I'm trying to put your mix together by I want to get he right items. By fat yogart you mean, plain yogart at the grocer not the low fat version? where might I find coconut milk, with can milks?
> Thanks a bunch Tanzee


Hey there and welcome
Yes full fat not the low fat or fat free stuff Ive read in the yogart for straightneing thread that it must be good ol' reg ful fat yogart to get the effectiveness.
I got my coconut milk from the grocery store in the ethnic foods isle I got Goya


----------



## br0wney3z (Jan 31, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Hey there and welcome
> Yes full fat not the low fat or fat free stuff Ive read in the yogart for straightneing thread that it must be good ol' reg ful fat yogart to get the effectiveness.
> I got my coconut milk from the grocery store in the ethnic foods isle I got Goya


 
I just tried this the other day.  I mixed Thai brand coconut milk with loads and loads of Full fat plain yogurt and honey; left it on for about 30 minutes washed it out followed by a co wash.  My NG is seriously A LOT looser and easier to comb through and I'm currently 14 weeks post


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 31, 2008)

br0wney3z said:


> I just tried this the other day. I mixed Thai brand coconut milk with loads and loads of Full fat plain yogurt and honey; left it on for about 30 minutes washed it out followed by a co wash. My NG is seriously A LOT looser and easier to comb through and I'm currently 14 weeks post


Great im glad it worked for u
I let mine sit in my hair for 1 hr by then my newgrowth looks like I had a retouch...


----------



## br0wney3z (Jan 31, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Great im glad it worked for u
> I let mine sit in my hair for 1 hr by then my newgrowth looks like I had a *retouch*...


 
Really at the bolded?  I tried to leave it on longer but it started running into my eyes and burning so I called it quitserplexed.  But yeah, I was just inspecting some shedded hair a few minutes ago and it really is stretched out!!!


----------



## BeautifullySo (Jan 31, 2008)

br0wney3z said:


> Really at the bolded?  I tried to leave it on longer but *it started running into my eyes and burning* so I called it quitserplexed.  But yeah, I was just inspecting some shedded hair a few minutes ago and it really is stretched out!!!



Hahaha, you too? That burning is no joke! 

I think I'm gonna add some yogurt to my coconut milk next time and see how it goes.


----------



## lucky8502 (Jan 31, 2008)

hey there's a c&g braid challenge for all the ladies who need help stretching their hair a little longer ( I know the challenges are the only way I can push myself to stretch )


----------



## filthyfresh (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm so sad now. My order for my Thermasmooth didn't go through, so it won't be here in time for my birthday.  Now I don't know what I'm going to do. I might have to do the coconut milk relaxer if these incompetent people don't call me back soon. Hmph.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Feb 1, 2008)

br0wney3z said:


> Really at the bolded? I tried to leave it on longer but it *started running into my eyes and burning so I called it quitserplexed.* But yeah, I was just inspecting some shedded hair a few minutes ago and it really is stretched out!!!


 
lol..awwww Did u use a plastic cap?. What are ur measurments?

Also try mixing it with a thick conditioner. Mine is always conditioner like when I use it. If I dont use conditioner I use the mucilage from the powdered herbs which makes it think as well.


----------



## filthyfresh (Feb 9, 2008)

So tomorrow I'm going to mix coconut milk, EVOO, and HH and see how that works on helping me stretch. I'm going to kind of apply it like a relaxer and sit for an hour with no heat or 30-40 min with heat. It depends on how my NG feels. I'm stretching for as long as I can or until I decide whether or not to actually go natural.


ETA: Put the coconut milk on the NG, HH & EVOO on the ends. Chilling under a plastic cap as I type. Lord, this stuff runs! LOL.

ETA 2: Oh my stars! I believe I have just found my staple regimen. Coconut milk on NG is the bomb. I'll put pics in my fotki later. Man! Washed with Elucence MB Poo. Protein with Motions CPR. Some more HH, then a little of my old friend NTM DDC. Mane & Tail Detangler as needed. Lacio Lacio as a leave-in. Wooo wee. My 10 week post hair is bouncy and light. Oh my goodness. Okay I'm going to run, I'm late for my own b-day party. LOL.


----------



## lollyoo (Feb 9, 2008)

hi everyone,
how is the stretch going for you. I am currently 25 weeks, was going to go for 30wks initially, not sure if I should stretch for 44wks instead.
Currently in kinky twist, it hould be out in 3wks/end of feb.
anyway happy growing.


----------



## TriniStarr (Feb 19, 2008)

So far so good with my stretching....i am currently 11 weeks post.....going for at least 32 weeks (GOD WILLING)...JUST trying to get over this breakage hump.....i going to pick up a bottle of scurl today after work to add to my hair on a daily basic.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi my fellow stretchers!  I'm pushing 13 wks posts.  Things are moving right along.  I will probably relax in the next week or so.  I was wondering if anyone is 12wks or more and is stretching without braids, weaves and wig.  Share your regi.  Are you flat ironing wkly or doing tight rollersets.  I'm sporting a tight rollerset/rod look and sporting a headband to hid some of the ng.  I would love to stretch 16wks, but I don't know.  I'm really ready for straight hair.


----------



## lilamae (Feb 22, 2008)

I am going for 14 weeks. This will be the first time in my life that I went past 9 weeks. So far I am 8.5 weeks post. I co-wash very often and I deep condition every sunday.

Detangling in the shower under running water just after rinsing the conditioner makes my new growth soooo manageable. Then slicking my ponytail down with castro oil makes it nice and wavy

I have no intentions of doing a strecth past 14 weeks. I want too enjoy my hair a little.


----------



## filthyfresh (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm currently 13 weeks post and I can only tell when my hair gets sweaty from uh...you know... But I can feel 4A coils happening all over. Originally I was only getting 4B/4Z zig zags. But those crinkles are turning into curls, which is really amazing. I'm thinking about transitioning, but I'm not completely sure. We'll see how this goes. If I decide to relax, I'm  self-relaxing because I'm sick of the stylist raising her rates as soon as she gets done underprocessing my hair. First it was $35, then $45, then $50, then $55. Hmph. I'd rather spend $8 on a box relaxer myself.


----------



## netnet26 (Mar 3, 2008)

lilamae said:


> I am going for 14 weeks. This will be the first time in my life that I went past 9 weeks. So far I am 8.5 weeks post. I co-wash very often and I deep condition every sunday.
> 
> *Detangling in the shower under running water just after rinsing the conditioner makes my new growth soooo manageable. Then slicking my ponytail down with castro oil makes it nice and wavy*
> 
> *I have no intentions of doing a strecth past 14 weeks. I want too enjoy my hair a little*.


 

DITTO!!! I do the exact same thing....I add aloe vera gel to the castor oil...and my waves be making me sick....it does work wonders...but It still is a *struggle*...and I will not be going past 13 weeks.


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm going for my 3rd stretch. 14 weeks is my goal this time and I am only 6 weeks post and its gettin' heavy.

I can't decide if i wanna go to the store to get some materials for the Carmel Treatment or Coconut-Lime Relaxer Treatment to help this NG out a little bit.

Which one would yall do first?


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been stretching for 12 weeks and have tried the carmel and love it. It left my hair so soft.  I would try this first.



MizzBrown said:


> I'm going for my 3rd stretch. 14 weeks is my goal this time and I am only 6 weeks post and its gettin' heavy.
> 
> I can't decide if i wanna go to the store to get some materials for the Carmel Treatment or Coconut-Lime Relaxer Treatment to help this NG out a little bit.
> 
> Which one would yall do first?


----------



## Dposh167 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm 4a/b & I'm creeping upon 14 weeks right now. Im shooting for 20! and i can honestly say, that i think i'm gonna make it. My stretch is going very smoothly! and i'm really surprised. Salerm's Wheat germ mask & Aveda Elixir leave-on is helping me out big time.

I just started using Curls Milkshake on my ng only as a moisturizer. And its been keeping my ng soft & moisturized until i wash at the end of each week. It's has a very high water content so it will revert stratightened ng.erplexed. So i've mixed it with shealoe butter (or any butter) to counteract that water contact and it's been working. If i do use the curls milkshake alone, its on wet hair (only on ng tho).


----------



## Rapunzel2B (Mar 4, 2008)

I am currently 12 weeks 4 days post.  I detangle on dry moisturized hair with wide tooth comb to remove shed hair.  I divide hair into 4 sectons then apply Keracare Humeco (I couldn't stretch without this stuff) section by section like I would a relaxer. I deep condition for at least an hour.  I rinse in the shower detangling with a wide tooth comb and my hair has so much slip and is so soft it feel like I just got a relaxer.  I am truly a 4bzzz so that says a lot.  I then do an oil rinse with jojoba and castor oil mixed.  I let this sit while I shower.  I then rinse thoroughly with warm water.  I apply conditioner again for a minute or two and rinse thoroughly and smooth hair into a pony with the weight of water and fingers.  I then apply Design Essential Hydrating leave in and seal with jojoba oil. I take the hair that is hanging and flip it up flat against the back of my head and tie with a silk scarf to air dry.  The next day I apply moisturizer and seal again.  I am doing this every other day to every 3 days.  My hair is so soft and moisturized and I have 2 inches of NG in most areas.  At this point I am just wearing a bun with no elastic, just a cute clip or hair accessory.  For variety I will pin curl the top and add a bang.  I want to stretch 2 more weeks at least.  I may go past Easter if my stretch continues to be this smooth.

I don't want to be greedy though and go too long and end up with breakage or bad tangles.  I don't think I would go past 16 weeks.  I went 14 weeks last stretch and I have a lot more growth this time, so I would like to add a week at a time.



janeemat said:


> Hi my fellow stretchers!  I'm pushing 13 wks posts.  Things are moving right along.  I will probably relax in the next week or so.  I was wondering if anyone is 12wks or more and is stretching without braids, weaves and wig.  Share your regi.  Are you flat ironing wkly or doing tight rollersets.  I'm sporting a tight rollerset/rod look and sporting a headband to hid some of the ng.  I would love to stretch 16wks, but I don't know.  I'm really ready for straight hair.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am now 11 weeks post and my hair has been doing so nicely "Praise the Lord" I wash and Deep, Deep, Condtion my hair faithfully once a week. I pre-proo then shampoo and then deep condtion. On my ends I saturate and place my mixture of EVOO, Coconut oil, Jojoba Oil, as well as bagging my ends every night and I can honestly say no breakage also I use Minzani's Mositurizing at night before bed every 3 nights. I wear my hair up in a pony tail bun from Sun.-Sun. I just hide my hair. I have shedding however, it is not that bad at all. I think 14 -18 week posts are my limit. 
it feels real good to have all this New Growth and to learn how to take care of your hair for the better.

My first Relaxer of 2008 is
March 25 I will be 14 weeks post
Current Length APL thick strong and healthy 
Goal 12-31-08 BSL 
Goal 12-31-12 WST


----------



## miami74 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am currently 5 1/2 weeks post and my NGs are increasing.  Usually I would relax at 5 to 6 weeks, but since I found LHCF, I am on a mission to stretch for 12 weeks.  What has helped me so far, is the concoction of coconut milk, coconut oil, honey, olive oil and conditioner.  I prepoo with these for an hour without heat.  Then I follow with a DC after I shampoo.  In addition, I started to CW 1x a week, followed by another DC.  I am experiencing some shedding and breakage, but I'm working on controlling that by adding a mild protein treatment.  So far, my hair seems a little stronger.  I also stop manipulating it as much by keeping it in a protective style for most of the week.  I am also thinking of doing the scarf method more often than roller sets, to cut down even more on the manipulation.  I'm slowly started to figure out what works for me as I stretch.  Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm now only at 12 and a half weeks post relaxer and really endeavouring to get to 30 weeks. As I type right now, there is a henna treatment in my hair which I will keep in for about 2 and a half hours or so then rinse out. I hear the ayurveda ladies say that it loosens up the curl pattern in the hair and I can't wait to take this out to see if it's true also for me. 

I am going to be using braids in the next week or two to complete my stretch. I am in several challenges to help me with my stretches including the all the ones in my siggy.


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 12, 2008)

everybody!

Just checkin in. Im stretching for sixteen weeks. Im halfway in the stretch right now. Things are going so well. I've been moisturizing and sealing twice daily and it seems to be working. I love coconut milk with thick conditioner and even a lil oil for co-wash too. My last stretch was three months. I only plan to re/tex-lax three times this year (every 16 wks). I hope this puts me at BSL by DEC 2008. I guess my hair has been growing though because I had to switch from using four sections to detangle and manage my hair to using eight sections. 
HHG


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 12, 2008)

I have not had a relaxer since October 2007 and I'm not sure when or if I'm getting another one...

However the different textures are really starting to get out of control.  I'm trying to stick in there...


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm at 11 weeks and I'm dying to get a relaxer. 1) it's spring break and 2) all this moisturizing takes up sooo much time.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm only at 5 weeks.  I am not relaxing again until mid-May. Last time I went 14 weeks.  I would've gone longer but my ends were getting tattered and I couldn't take it any more.  My ng was surprisingly manageable.  I wish I could've stretched longer.   I'm really going to focus on keeping my ends soft during this stretch.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 24, 2008)

I stretched for 9 weeks. Considering I used to get my hair relaxed every 4-6 weeks, this is considerable progress.

I wasn't going to relax for another couple of weeks but after reading a thread about some people not being able to stretch as long as they want due to breakage, i decided to go ahead and get one.

my next relaxer will be the thursday before memorial day.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm 8 weeks post and going 12 weeks and so far its not bad. My hair get very dry during my stretch so I'm going to keep it really moisturized. The only problem that I have is when I touch-up, my hair often times is underprocessed and I hate that , but I'll try to do better this time.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 24, 2008)

Try doing this 4-step prep that sistaslick writes about

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/278572/getting_ready_to_relax_preparing_your.html

I did this and my relaxer came out perfectly, no areas of burning or tingling and my hair was really moisturized.




TLC1020 said:


> I'm 8 weeks post and going 12 weeks and so far its not bad. My hair get very dry during my stretch so I'm going to keep it really moisturized. The only problem that I have is when I touch-up, my hair often times is underprocessed and I hate that , but I'll try to do better this time.


----------



## cocoagirl (Apr 11, 2008)

My question is why does the hair get so dry and tangly during a stretch? I would think that since your hair is straight as it has already been relaxed, we should only be experiencing problems with our roots and not the length…what am I missing? Anyway, any new products people have had success with for moisture retention?


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 11, 2008)

Im 13 weeks post. Im dying to relax. I almost took all the twists out a few minutes ago. That creamy crack is calling my name. Im dying to see my progress.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2008)

Closer1 said:


> Im 13 weeks post. Im dying to relax. I almost took all the twists out a few minutes ago. That creamy crack is calling my name. Im dying to see my progress.


 
Noooo, don't do it Closer1, not yet anyway. Hold out a little longer honey especially if you are having some success with your stretch, okay?


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Noooo, don't do it Closer1, not yet anyway. Hold out a little longer honey especially if you are having some success with your stretch, okay?


 
Im going to try to make it till May with the twists and relax in June. Thanks for the support Aggie.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> I'm 8 weeks post and going 12 weeks and so far its not bad. My hair get very dry during my stretch so I'm going to keep it really moisturized. *The only problem that I have is when I touch-up, my hair often times is underprocessed and I hate that* , but I'll try to do better this time.


 
My take on this is: You often relax your hair every 6 - 8 weeks or so and you are accustomed to relaxing the length of the new growth based on these number of weeks and your hair grows about 1/2" a month Now lets say you then decide to stretch longer than usual, this simply means that you are going to have more inches to relax when you stretch longer. 

I find that because we are so accustomed to relaxing only 1/2' inch of new growth, that we often to neglect to take into consideration the extra length of growth after a longer stretch when we finally do relax. Does that make sense? I know for sure I will have to put the relaxer on at least 2 inches of new growth when I relax again and not the usual 1/2 and inch.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2008)

Closer1 said:


> Im going to try to make it till May with the twists and relax in June. Thanks for the support Aggie.


 
Aww honey, you're welcomed and good luck.


----------



## Christa438 (Apr 11, 2008)

That urge gets so strong when you're close to your goal. I have exactly two more weeks! and that will be a smooth 16 weeks total and Im so happy/proud.  So eager.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2008)

cocoagirl said:


> My question is why does the hair get so dry and tangly during a stretch? I would think that since your hair is straight as it has already been relaxed, we should only be experiencing problems with our roots and not the length…what am I missing? Anyway, any new products people have had success with for moisture retention?


 
It could be because you're cuticles are not lying flat. They may be opened up. I often do my final rinse during wash days with cool water to seal up the cuticles. I would also only wash my hair withcool to very luke warm water and then use hot water just before I apply my conditioner to open up the cuticles to take in the moisture from the conditioner. 

Moisturizing is important when stretching too because when you have new growth, your hair's natural oils cannot travel all the way to the ends because of all of the twists and turns of the new growth area. The scalp's natural oils take forever to get up the hair shaft so it's best to give the hair a little help via moisturizing and sealing it in with an oil.

When I'm stretching my relaxer, baggying helps to lock in moisture longer and I would do this at night before bed. So all night my hair is being nourished with a lot of needed moisturizing while I sleep. 

Many people use a good water-based moisturizer, for example, Kids Organic shea leave-in moisturizer, Mane & Tail olive and carrot oil in the jar, and of course BB moisturizing lotion (contains no mineral oil). These are just a few examples.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> That urge gets so strong when you're close to your goal. I have exactly two more weeks! and that will be a smooth 16 weeks total and Im so happy/proud.  So eager.


 
Congratulations Christa438 on your 4 month stretch because I am there too. *I was exactly 17 weeks post relaxer yesterday, yay!!!*


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 11, 2008)

Checkin in at 11 weeks post. This is my 3rd stretch. Goal is 14 weeks but I'm trying to do even better and go for 16 weeks (4 months).

It's hard. I rollerset but the roots are sooo hard to tame, even after i flat iron them.

People have already started asking if i am wearing a wig or got a weave because my hair is SOO thick and it actually elevates off my head a little bit because of all the NG.

I can't really comb it, it keeps getting stuck. I just kind of let it do its thing.

Never moisturized and did so many DC's and protein treatments in my life....


----------



## miami74 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm 11 weeks post now.  Going for 14 weeks.  I'm keeping up with moisturizing and sealing twice a day.  I also DC twice a week.  I alternate each wash with either a mild/moderate protein treatment and a moisture treatment.  Since doing this, I don't have as much breakage as before.  I only comb my hair wash days because the NG is so thick that I'm afraid to comb it when it's dry.  Tangling is my latest issue the longer I go in my stretch. It gets frustrating at times, but I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 1, 2008)

Hey stretchers...! 
Ok, I have been trying really hard to keep my wallet light, and I have been extremely well-behaved.   I am on my 18th week, shooting for 24 weeks (6mths).  

Have any of you used Curlformers as a stretching aid?


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2008)

miami74 said:


> I'm 11 weeks post now. Going for 14 weeks. I'm keeping up with moisturizing and sealing twice a day. I also DC twice a week. I alternate each wash with either a mild/moderate protein treatment and a moisture treatment. Since doing this, I don't have as much breakage as before. I only comb my hair wash days because the NG is so thick that I'm afraid to comb it when it's dry. Tangling is my latest issue the longer I go in my stretch. It gets frustrating at times, but I'm hanging in there.


 
Hi miami74, have you tried french perm stabilizer plus yet? There is a thread here on it's amazing ability to detangle hair. I believe Sally's carry it over there. I bought it since I put my hair up in braids so I haven't tried it yet but I will though when I take these braids down. Do a serch for it, you might find it under stabilizer plus, okay?


----------



## Christa438 (May 1, 2008)

Ladies, It's been fun! I've joined the transitioners support thread now...lol, right after I relaxed at 17 weeks! Im just tired of self laxing for now. and no stylist is ever going to touch me with another chemical since not many know the meaning of _extra-sensitive scalp_ or the meaning of _trim_. I even gave the creamy temptation and neutrlzg poo away so I wont change my mind a few months down the road... {notice I didnt mention giving away the conditioner, I kept that...that Motions moisture plus...it does have wonderful slip.}

Good Luck to everybody stretching 

btw Congrats on your progress Aggie!


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> Ladies, It's been fun! I've joined the transitioners support thread now...lol, right after I relaxed at 17 weeks! Im just tired of self laxing for now. and no stylist is ever going to touch me with another chemical since not many know the meaning of _extra-sensitive scalp_ or the meaning of _trim_. I even gave the creamy temptation and neutrlzg poo away so I wont change my mind a few months down the road... {notice I didnt mention giving away the conditioner, I kept that...that Motions moisture plus...it does have wonderful slip.}
> 
> Good Luck to everybody stretching
> 
> btw Congrats on your progress Aggie!


 
Thanks honey and good luck with your transition to natural hair.


----------



## miami74 (May 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi miami74, have you tried french perm stabilizer plus yet? There is a thread here on it's amazing ability to detangle hair. I believe Sally's carry it over there. I bought it since I put my hair up in braids so I haven't tried it yet but I will though when I take these braids down. Do a serch for it, you might find it under stabilizer plus, okay?



Thanks so much!  You're the best!


----------



## SmartyPants (May 6, 2008)

OK...

Since introduced to the joys of ghetto steam treatments (thanks Samantha :blowkiss.  I am trying to stretch again.  I'm four weeks post and I am shooting for 12.  I am also using BT which is working wonders on my temple areas (this is why I am trying to stretch--I want to give that new hair time to really take root before I put chemicals there).

Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 9, 2008)




----------



## plastic (May 9, 2008)

I'm SIX MONTHS POST today and relaxing in eleven days !!!!!
and i will never do it again


----------



## Caramela (May 9, 2008)

plastic said:


> I'm SIX MONTHS POST today and relaxing in eleven days !!!!!
> and i will never do it again



Exciting!  How many inches of NG do you think you have?


----------



## plastic (May 9, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Exciting!  How many inches of NG do you think you have?



sadly not much ... my hair grows when it feels like (maybe 1/4 " or less per month) I do not think my hair grew for the entire month of april anyways last time i checked (in April) i had about 2 inches exact


----------



## miami74 (May 10, 2008)

plastic said:


> sadly not much ... my hair grows when it feels like (maybe 1/4 " or less per month) I do not think my hair grew for the entire month of april anyways last time i checked (in April) i had about 2 inches exact



Well, wait and see after you relax.  Who knows, maybe you measured wrong and it could be longer!


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 26, 2008)

LADIES!!!!  I just ordered my relaxer!!!!!!!!! 

Not much of an announcement, I know, I know....but this is my second 6-month stretch. This is week 22 and I cannot wait to relax! My hair alerts me when it is officially SUMMER, roots puffy and swole like this ---->  I learned a lot during this stretch, no drama or setbacks.......but it is TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just wanted to share. :crossfingers:


----------



## morehairplease (May 26, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> LADIES!!!!  I just ordered my relaxer!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not much of an announcement, I know, I know....but this is my second 6-month stretch. This is week 22 and I cannot wait to relax! My hair alerts me when it is officially SUMMER, roots puffy and swole like this ---->  I learned a lot during this stretch, no drama or setbacks.......but it is TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share. :crossfingers:



wow, congrats with your stretch.....you did great sweetie


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 26, 2008)

plastic said:


> sadly not much ... my hair grows when it feels like (maybe 1/4 " or less per month) I do not think my hair grew for the entire month of april anyways last time i checked (in April) i had about 2 inches exact


 

Girl, as long as you are getting growth, AND retaining....you are doing fine. Not all of us have the super spurts I read about from some of the ladies. Nice and steady is okay with me. Do not be down on yourself. It is a journey not a marathon, mamita!!!!!


----------



## mohair (May 26, 2008)

My last stretch lasted for 20 wks.  I am currently at 14wks post.  I am not sure how long I will last this time.  Co-washing daily is really making my new growth easier to manage.


----------



## cocoaluv (May 26, 2008)

Wow you ladies are a true inspiring. I have been doing 8 week stretches. Now that I am trying to become a DIY'er I am going to see if I can stretch to 10-12 weeks. I certainlylwant to stretch the entire 9 months if I ever become pregnant.  I bought myself a wider toothed comb for my rollersets so I'm gonna try that out later on tonight


----------



## PeggyFair (May 26, 2008)

Tomorrow will be 14 weeks since my last touch up.  I'm going for 20 weeks which will be in time for the LHCF convention. So far so good. Daily co-washing, using my HE Hello Hydration as a leave in, slathering coconut oil on my hair each day has helped give my hair 24/7 moisture. This has been smooth sailing!


----------



## Tamrin (May 26, 2008)

im currently at 19 weeks.Thursday ill be 20 weeks. I have been making it thru with the help of daily co washes and bunning. Im really liking this co wash thing. A little Salerm 21 B5 and  I use a soft brush to lay down my edges and a little aloe vera gel. Im going to see if I can make it to July.


----------



## RosesBlack (May 26, 2008)

I'm just 10 weeks.  Hoping to go for another 2 or three if I can.


----------



## myronnie (May 26, 2008)

How are ya'll detangling your hair during the stretch? I detangle after deep conditioning on wet hair(not in sections) and after I airdry it's like there's a bunch of tangles all around my hair and i must fingercomb them all out individually..but they are always there after i airdry 

How can i detangle well without killing my strands?? erplexed You guys seem to stretch pretty well..and here i am encountering tangles at week 5 (but i don't relax straight..)

I'm thinking I should comb after Dc'ing and then get out of the shower and comb in sections and apply my leavein and oil in sections..and fingercomb this way every few days..
i dunno i'm so confused


----------



## Tamrin (May 26, 2008)

myronnie said:


> How are ya'll detangling your hair during the stretch? I detangle after deep conditioning on wet hair(not in sections) and after I airdry it's like there's a bunch of tangles all around my hair and i must fingercomb them all out individually..but they are always there after i airdry
> 
> How can i detangle well without killing my strands?? erplexed You guys seem to stretch pretty well..and here i am encountering tangles at week 5 (but i don't relax straight..)
> 
> ...


 
Its best right when the shower is running on the hair with the conditioner in it. I use HE long term relationship. That stuff five slip like no other. Some days I lose no hair at all.


----------



## myronnie (May 26, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Its best right when the shower is running on the hair with the conditioner in it. I use HE long term relationship. That stuff five slip like no other. Some days I lose no hair at all.



ok so i guess i should comb in sections while the shower is running huh?
should i also finger-detangle before so that i don't run into any bad matts?

Pfft i'm only going week 10 but i wanna learn how to detangle right!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 26, 2008)

tishee said:


> wow, congrats with your stretch.....you did great sweetie


 
Thanks! 



myronnie said:


> How are ya'll detangling your hair during the stretch? I detangle after deep conditioning on wet hair(not in sections) and after I airdry it's like there's a bunch of tangles all around my hair and i must fingercomb them all out individually..but they are always there after i airdry
> 
> How can i detangle well without killing my strands?? erplexed You guys seem to stretch pretty well..and here i am encountering tangles at week 5 (but i don't relax straight..)
> 
> ...


 
Girl...stretching has been such a journey for me. I have learned that keeping it simple works best. Also, the first 10-12 weeks are okay, and then beyond that, I have to change up the regimen and tweak it to suit the extra new growth. But it took me a few stretches to really learn what works. 

Prepooing works well. Experiment with conditioners, oils, honey, coconut milk, etc. For me, I notice if I spritz some plain water on small sections of dry hair before applying the prepoo - then the product penetrates the hair shaft a bit better - as opposed to simply coating it.

Dominican rinses after I shampoo and condition have been a great addition. I apply it in while in the shower, detangle with shower comb, rinse out about a minute later. It lays cuticle down and is great for *porous hair (which has a lot to do with tangling)*. My favorite one is Capilo's Sole and Cinnamon, it tightens scalp and tames new growth. 

Other porosity products, that are low in pH help with detangling. Recently John Frieda rinses have helped further tame my porosity. Roux PC is a reliable staple too. 

Steaming is great too. New growth just melts with this technique. 

Detangling in the shower, directly under the shower head, using the pressure to help me detangle with a shower comb is a great method that works for me.  I do this in several sections. 

Lastly, I started out with first stretching 12 weeks, then 14, then 16, and then 24. It takes practice and patience. Make notes of what works and try not to fuss with it too much. Keep reliable staples in rotation. And remember, the key is retention. So go as far as you can each time (at least 8 should be minimum). Don't sweat it too much if you have trouble. 

By the way, you look cute in your siggy.


----------



## Tamrin (May 26, 2008)

myronnie said:


> ok so i guess i should comb in sections while the shower is running huh?
> should i also finger-detangle before so that i don't run into any bad matts?
> 
> Pfft i'm only going week 10 but i wanna learn how to detangle right!!


 

How are you Shampooing or conditioning? It sounds like you are ruffling the hair when you do. I shampoo/ co- wash  going back so the hair itself is not tangled to begin with. As Shampoo u may want to try CON the green bottle. When you apply the conditioner stroke from your forehead back to your ends. Do not ruffle the hair. So that  even with the conditioner in, you should be able to run your fingers thru your hair. Twist into a bun put on cap and DC. When you rinse release the bun  and allow the hair to fall back with the water running trhu at that time run the shower comb thru Jilbere is the best. You will see it will be easy to detangle without having to do it in too many sections.  Im almost 20 weeks and I get no tangles and I do it all in one no sections.


----------



## myronnie (May 26, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> How are you Shampooing or conditioning? It sounds like you are ruffling the hair when you do. I shampoo/ co- wash  going back so the hair itself is not tangled to begin with. As Shampoo u may want to try CON the green bottle. When you apply the conditioner stroke from your forehead back to your ends. Do not ruffle the hair. So that  even with the conditioner in, you should be able to run your fingers thru your hair. Twist into a bun put on cap and DC. When you rinse release the bun  and allow the hair to fall back with the water running trhu at that time run the shower comb thru Jilbere is the best. You will see it will be easy to detangle without having to do it in too many sections.  Im almost 20 weeks and I get no tangles and I do it all in one no sections.



Well i prepoo overnight on dry hair with a cheapie conditioner mixed with honey, coconut oil, and castor oil..then rinse and shampoo with a chagrin valley shampoo bar. I guess i do ruffle up the hair a bit with the bar because it is kinda hard to get it to lather and to cleanse properly. Yea I have CON green..haven't used it in a while though..I've been trying to ration it Ok I will try the CON i might have to still detangle in sections tho because my hair is so prone to matting


----------



## myronnie (May 26, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Girl...stretching has been such a journey for me. I have learned that keeping it simple works best. Also, the first 10-12 weeks are okay, and then beyond that, I have to change up the regimen and tweak it to suit the extra new growth. But it took me a few stretches to really learn what works.
> 
> Prepooing works well. Experiment with conditioners, oils, honey, coconut milk, etc. For me, I notice if I spritz some plain water on small sections of dry hair before applying the prepoo - then the product penetrates the hair shaft a bit better - as opposed to simply coating it.
> 
> ...



Aww thanks to the italics!

Well i have stretched to 16 weeks, 12 weeks, 11, 10 and less..i have always encountered bad tangles tho whenever i stretch. I have never tried detangling in sections though i will definately give that a good try the next time wash day rolls around.
I remember trying JF Rinses and porosity control and nothing helped the tangles!!!! I think for me it's more in the method than in the products..thankyou so much for your help tho girl and wow you are really successful in your stretches!! I wish i could be as successful as you and minimize breakage! If i have anymore questions I'll be sure to ask


----------



## Tamrin (May 26, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Well i prepoo overnight on dry hair with a cheapie conditioner mixed with honey, coconut oil, and castor oil..then rinse and shampoo with a chagrin valley shampoo bar. I guess i do ruffle up the hair a bit with the bar because it is kinda hard to get it to lather and to cleanse properly. Yea I have CON green..haven't used it in a while though..I've been trying to ration it Ok I will try the CON i might have to still detangle in sections tho because my hair is so prone to matting


 
Good way to get lather with the bar is to part the hair and run the side of the bar between the parts. I use the Shikakai bar that way or else man the mess I would have.  Girl you learn by trial and error. We all are learning every day.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 27, 2008)

I'm experiencing some SERIOUS shedding everytime I wash my hair.  I have been stretching since March, so I know it's getting near time to relax. I'm wondering if I'm shedding so much because I still have overprocessed ends and my hair is growing in much thicker and healthier. I also maybe could use a protein treatment. I haven't done one in about a month. erplexed Anyone else have any suggestions? Right now while I am stretching I have decided to wear half wigs that wouldn't require me to use heat on my real hair to blend. That's helping a lot with me having to keep combing and manipulating my hair. But every wash or cowash it never fails that strands of hair are coming out.  TIA.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> I'm experiencing some SERIOUS shedding everytime I wash my hair.  I have been stretching since March, so I know it's getting near time to relax. I'm wondering if I'm shedding so much because I still have overprocessed ends and my hair is growing in much thicker and healthier. I also maybe could use a protein treatment. I haven't done one in about a month. erplexed Anyone else have any suggestions? Right now while I am stretching I have decided to wear half wigs that wouldn't require me to use heat on my real hair to blend. That's helping a lot with me having to keep combing and manipulating my hair. But every wash or cowash it never fails that strands of hair are coming out.  TIA.


 
Are you *shedding* hair with the white bulb at the end or is your hair actually *breaking* at the demarcation line between the relaxed and the new growth hair? There is a big difference between shedding and breakage. Shedding is a normal process that the hair goes through while breakage is abnormal so let us know.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Are you *shedding* hair with the white bulb at the end or is your hair actually *breaking* at the demarcation line between the relaxed and the new growth hair? There is a big difference between shedding and breakage. Shedding is a normal process that the hair goes through while breakage is abnormal so let us know.


 
I guess I was mistaken. The majority of the hair that is coming out is breakage. I don't think I have ever seen any hair with white bulbs at the end.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> I guess I was mistaken. The majority of the hair that is coming out is breakage. I don't think I have ever seen any hair with white bulbs at the end.


 
In that case, you will have to do a mild protein treatment once a week and always follow up with a moisturizing deep conditioner or the other choice is to go ahead and relax. Some people can't stretch their relaxers very long because of breakage. 

Please listen to your hair and don't get caught up with just wanting to stretch too long. Your hair may not like it. In fact, it is recommended to add a week at a time to your stretches, for example, if you normally relax at 8 weeks, try to stretch to 9 weeks, relax and the next time, stretch 10 weeks and so on, okay?


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey ladies!  I just completed my second 6-month stretch. I self-relaxed with my trusty Affirm Conditioning Relaxer Creme, two days ago, some parts were a bit underprocessed, due to my paranoia. Check out my fotk, the pw is in my siggy. 

I am posting because for some reason, *I am feeling bla.* No breakage or anything, it grew, and I retained well. So it is just me feeling bla, *but not quite sure why*. Maybe, I was expecting more or maybe its the flatness of freshly relaxed hair, or maybe its the layers and when I look at my hair, as it grows, the ends look thinner to me (even though they are healthy, not split). 

Next week, I'll do my protein. Then after that, I think for the next few months, I am gonna scale back: airdried rollersets, braidouts, and return to the the occasional baggy (once or twice a week) for the lower layers. Am I just being a whining baby? Maybe I need a break from all the hair stuff, and go on a hair hiatus. I have heard ladies say that before, and now I get it. Just feeling bla <----couldn't find a better word to describe how I felt.  Ever felt that way?


----------



## filthyfresh (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm just 4 weeks post now, but I'm definitely doing another 6 month stretch. It helped me to finally achieve SL. I do notice that since I'm all about keeping my protein and porosity in check, I lose very little hair (like 15 strands after a wash). Not to mention I don't have to use heat too often if at all. I've been using Roux PC Step 3 as a DC which has dramatically changed my hair. 

My routine is as follows:

Wash - Elucence MB Poo
Protein - Aphogee 2-Minute Keratin Reconstructor
DC - Roux PC Step 3 Moisturizing Treatment
Leave-In - Redken Butter Treat & HE LTR
Serum - Fantasia IC Heat Protector or Sabino MB

That's it. Nice and simple. I found that now that my porosity is on point, I don't need that extra condition post-wash, especially since Elucence is so moisturizing.


----------



## Sepia_Rose (Jun 5, 2008)

I am SOO glad I found this thread.  I'm new to the forum so first of all hello to everyone. I'm currently 13 weeks post and was trying to make it to at least 17. (originally I said 20 but I don't think that's happening ) I was going to break down and relax this weekend but you ladies have inspired me.  Deep conditioning twice a week and braid outs have been working well as far as shedding goes but I especially found the detangling tips helpful since that's where I tend to lose the most hair.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## The Princess (Jun 6, 2008)

Im at 6week post, and Im trying to go 13 weeks. Im investing in the aloe vera gel and coconut oil cocxicaton, and continuing with my co washing and deep conditoners. The NG is comming in strong which im so happy. But I know its going to be tempted to relax. So I need the support also. I keep my hair in a bun and only comb it when I take it down to wash or co wash, while wet, wide tooth comb and its slides through so easy. I also use the cantu leave in repair cream. I think I can continue doing this and hopefully its easy to maintain, as it is now. I don't put any heat on my hair, just tie it down with a silk scarf and let it air dry. My hair is strong, so im glad for that. But im cocern with the declaration line, (sp) and I really don't want it to break off from the new growth. Any suggestions, for a first time stretcher. 

Below is the basic so you all will know what im working with

What im doing so far: Wash 2x week, Nexxus Line, condition w/Nexxus Humstress

Co Wash 2x week, I rotate between, NTM conditioner and Nexxus Kerphix Protein conditioner

DC weekly

Leave in condioner: Cantu Repair leave in conditioner

Ends and hairline: ORS olive oil cream

Everyday Hair moisturizer: Cantu Daily Oil Moisturizer

Vits- Yes


----------



## miami74 (Jun 6, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Hey ladies!  I just completed my second 6-month stretch. I self-relaxed with my trusty Affirm Conditioning Relaxer Creme, two days ago, some parts were a bit underprocessed, due to my paranoia. Check out my fotk, the pw is in my siggy.
> 
> I am posting because for some reason, *I am feeling bla.* No breakage or anything, it grew, and I retained well. So it is just me feeling bla, *but not quite sure why*. Maybe, I was expecting more or maybe its the flatness of freshly relaxed hair, or maybe its the layers and when I look at my hair, as it grows, the ends look thinner to me (even though they are healthy, not split).
> 
> Next week, I'll do my protein. Then after that, I think for the next few months, I am gonna scale back: airdried rollersets, braidouts, and return to the the occasional baggy (once or twice a week) for the lower layers. Am I just being a whining baby? Maybe I need a break from all the hair stuff, and go on a hair hiatus. I have heard ladies say that before, and now I get it. Just feeling bla <----couldn't find a better word to describe how I felt.  Ever felt that way?



First of all, your hair is looking great to me.  Second, that "bla" feeling is probably due to that freshly relaxed hair, as you indicated.  I feel that way too.  After a relaxer, my hair just lays flat and limp...I'm not too fond of it then.  Also, direct heat for me, is a big no no!  Before LHCF, I was getting my hair hot combed between long stretches and it just thinned my hair out badly.  Your future ideas sound great to bring your hair back to its natural, beautiful bounce and fullness, but you didnt mention henna.  Will you be trying that again soon?  That may be what you need for the thickness you're craving.  I'm a true believer in henna now that I tried it.  Girl, this is no time for you to go on a hair hiatus!  You got to keep striving to your ultimate goal of full MBL and beyond!  So snap out of it!  Anyway girl, I really don't see what you're complaining about!   You're hair is beautiful!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sepia_Rose said:


> I am SOO glad I found this thread. I'm new to the forum so first of all hello to everyone. I'm currently 13 weeks post and was trying to make it to at least 17. (originally I said 20 but I don't think that's happening ) I was going to break down and relax this weekend but you ladies have inspired me. Deep conditioning twice a week and braid outs have been working well as far as shedding goes but I especially found the detangling tips helpful since that's where I tend to lose the most hair. Thanks ladies!


 
Congrats on your first post here Sepia_Rose and welcome to lhcf. Good luck on your hair growth endeavours, ask questions when you need answers coz that's what we are all here for. May I make a suggestion? You could try joining the Deep Conditioning Challenge seeing that you DC often anyway. It helps you to stay commited to the group, but most importantly to yourself. Here's the link should you decide to join http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=227159.

HHG (Happy Hair Growing)


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jun 6, 2008)

Sepia_Rose said:


> I am SOO glad I found this thread. I'm new to the forum so first of all hello to everyone. I'm currently 13 weeks post and was trying to make it to at least 17. (originally I said 20 but I don't think that's happening ) I was going to break down and relax this weekend but you ladies have inspired me. Deep conditioning twice a week and braid outs have been working well as far as shedding goes but I especially found the detangling tips helpful since that's where I tend to lose the most hair. Thanks ladies!


 
  Hey, SephiaRose, this is your first post!  That's great!  Sounds like you are getting a handle on the stretch.  Let us know when you relax. Keep the demarcation line strong and you should be fine.  HHG.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jun 6, 2008)

The Princess said:


> Im at 6week post, and Im trying to go 13 weeks. Im investing in the aloe vera gel and coconut oil cocxicaton, and continuing with my co washing and deep conditoners. The NG is comming in strong which im so happy. But I know its going to be tempted to relax. So I need the support also. I keep my hair in a bun and only comb it when I take it down to wash or co wash, while wet, wide tooth comb and its slides through so easy. I also use the cantu leave in repair cream. I think I can continue doing this and hopefully its easy to maintain, as it is now. I don't put any heat on my hair, just tie it down with a silk scarf and let it air dry. My hair is strong, so im glad for that. But im cocern with the declaration line, (sp) and I really don't want it to break off from the new growth. Any suggestions, for a first time stretcher.
> 
> Below is the basic so you all will know what im working with
> 
> ...


 
The demarcation line stays strong with protein.  So keep incorporating some protein treatments in there, I see you use Keraphix, so you should be fine.  If you have hair like mine, your hair can get into protein overload pretty quickly, so keep an eye on the moisture/protein balance, not too mushy, but not brittle, just the right amount of elasticity.  

Sounds like your routine is on point.  Good luck.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2008)

miami74 said:


> First of all, your hair is looking great to me. Second, that "bla" feeling is probably due to that freshly relaxed hair, as you indicated. I feel that way too. After a relaxer, my hair just lays flat and limp...I'm not too fond of it then. Also, direct heat for me, is a big no no! Before LHCF, I was getting my hair hot combed between long stretches and it just thinned my hair out badly. Your future ideas sound great to bring your hair back to its natural, beautiful bounce and fullness, but you didnt mention henna. Will you be trying that again soon? That may be what you need for the thickness you're craving. I'm a true believer in henna now that I tried it. Girl, this is no time for you to go on a hair hiatus! You got to keep striving to your ultimate goal of full MBL and beyond! So snap out of it! Anyway girl, I really don't see what you're complaining about!  You're hair is beautiful!


 
Good looking out for us miami74. These are good encouraging words and I couldn't agree more about the henna. I have a henna treatment on my hair right now. I'll wash it in about an hour and a half from now. Like LadyEsquire, I was feeling the same way and wanted to cut it like daephae's hair but I got over it quickly because again to the rescue came one of my lhcf sistas and discouraged me from cutting it. I love you ladies for caring so much and thanks again honey.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jun 6, 2008)

miami74 said:


> First of all, your hair is looking great to me. Second, that "bla" feeling is probably due to that freshly relaxed hair, as you indicated. I feel that way too. After a relaxer, my hair just lays flat and limp...I'm not too fond of it then. Also, direct heat for me, is a big no no! Before LHCF, I was getting my hair hot combed between long stretches and it just thinned my hair out badly. Your future ideas sound great to bring your hair back to its natural, beautiful bounce and fullness, but you didnt mention henna. Will you be trying that again soon? That may be what you need for the thickness you're craving. I'm a true believer in henna now that I tried it. Girl, this is no time for you to go on a hair hiatus! You got to keep striving to your ultimate goal of full MBL and beyond! So snap out of it! Anyway girl, I really don't see what you're complaining about!  You're hair is beautiful!


 
Miami!  You are my girl.  Always showing me mad love!  

It could be the flat fresh relaxer...I think that is what it is too.  Plus the sharp V-shape that my hair is doing, is making my ends look thin.  So I may start the trimming process...maybe with the next relaxer.   You are right about henna.  I may try it in another month or so.  My ultimate goal is a full U shape that spans across from shoulder to shoulder.  I do not think my trillion layers will ever grow to blunt.  But a nice heavy U , MBL <---- that is my goal. 

So, yeah, my behind needs to snap out of it like you said. Yes ma'am!   Or it could be the fact that I'm 9 mths pregs and just bla in general.


----------



## tt8 (Jun 6, 2008)

*I've been lurking on this thread even when I was natural. I have a few questions. I know I have to do protein once a week to keep the demarc line strong but what do I do about porosity levels? My hair has issues with it. I need more product etc. Any suggestions on how to handle it. My second question is how often do you moisturize the new growth if you are not co-washing often? TIA*


----------



## The Princess (Jun 6, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> The demarcation line stays strong with protein. So keep incorporating some protein treatments in there, I see you use Keraphix, so you should be fine. If you have hair like mine, your hair can get into protein overload pretty quickly, so keep an eye on the moisture/protein balance, not too mushy, but not brittle, just the right amount of elasticity.
> 
> Sounds like your routine is on point. Good luck.


 
Thank you, for the advice, you hair is beautiful. Maybe one day, I can go 6 months too. I learning alot from this site.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jun 6, 2008)

GoGoChik said:


> I agree with the above. Co-washing every other day really softens the new growth and has allowed me to stretch for 4 months. And the phony ponies really do reduce manipulation.


 

GogoChick, do you put the hair band around your pony tail while your hair is still wet, or do you wait for hair to dry before making your ponytail?


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jun 6, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *I've been lurking on this thread even when I was natural. I have a few questions. I know I have to do protein once a week to keep the demarc line strong but what do I do about porosity levels? My hair has issues with it. I need more product etc. Any suggestions on how to handle it. My second question is how often do you moisturize the new growth if you are not co-washing often? TIA*


 
Read these articles written by SistaSlick:
*Hair Porosity: Help for Dry, Damaged Hair (Part 1)*
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/367189/hair_porosity_help_for_dry_damaged.html?cat=69

*Hair Porosity: Help for Dry, Damaged Hair (Part 2)*
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/375435/hair_porosity_help_for_dry_damaged.html?cat=69


I am not quite sure what issues you are having, _*breakage or dryness or tangling*_????  But maybe after reading those two articles, you can make a better assessment of your hair's situation. 

A lot of ladies, moisturize daily, some do it twice a day (morning and night).  Other moisturize every other day.  Also, different seasons warrant different amounts of moisture.  I suggest you pay close attention and track it, and eventually you'll figure out how often makes sense for *your* hair. 

You say you need more product? What type?  If you use too much, be sure to clarify to get rid of build-up too.


----------



## plastic (Jun 14, 2008)

hmm i know I said i would never do another 6 months stretch again ... but Im considering stretching til December (8 months) . I guess I will see if i can make it past August, if so I definitely have to stretch til December...*just my lil rant that's all*


----------



## LongiLox (Jun 14, 2008)

Does anyone else have problems with clarifying and tangling after stretching for at least 10 - 12 weeks? Once I get to at least 10 weeks and I have a lot of new growth, if I dare clarify my hair, it tangles really bad and I usually spend a few days getting rid of the tangles. And I always end up losing a lot of hair. Is there anything that can be done to solve this problem?


----------



## LongiLox (Jun 14, 2008)

Bumping for answers.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 14, 2008)

LongiLox said:


> Does anyone else have problems with clarifying and tangling after stretching for at least 10 - 12 weeks? Once I get to at least 10 weeks and I have a lot of new growth, if I dare clarify my hair, it tangles really bad and I usually spend a few days getting rid of the tangles. And I always end up losing a lot of hair. Is there anything that can be done to solve this problem?


 
So that's what did it! I'm 11 weeks post right now. My hair generally doesn't tangle but a few days ago I clarified and conditioned my hair as usual. OMG  my hair locked up on me! I couldn't detangle it to save my life. I washed with CON and deep conditioned and my hair is doing much better today. No more tangles.


----------



## LongiLox (Jun 14, 2008)

amerikan said:


> So that's what did it! I'm 11 weeks post right now. My hair generally doesn't tangle but a few days ago I clarified and conditioned my hair as usual. OMG  my hair locked up on me! I couldn't detangle it to save my life. I washed with CON and deep conditioned and my hair is doing much better today. No more tangles.



Probably. It only happened to me once I started stretching and when I have a lot of new growth.


----------



## Arcadian (Jun 14, 2008)

LongiLox said:


> Does anyone else have problems with clarifying and tangling after stretching for at least 10 - 12 weeks? Once I get to at least 10 weeks and I have a lot of new growth, if I dare clarify my hair, it tangles really bad and I usually spend a few days getting rid of the tangles. And I always end up losing a lot of hair. Is there anything that can be done to solve this problem?




I do not comb every day, maybe twice a week.  Prior to washing and I've gone beyond 10 weeks, I lightly comb to make sure I don't have any tangles prior to washing.

I cold rinse which helps me with tangles when I washed.  Also, I keep my hair  going all in one direction and aways wash in the shower.  I also do not manipulate my hair a lot when I wash. 

After wash and con I use a little therappe on sopping wet hair so that I can get the comb through at least the upper layers  if I have enough patience, I get get to my scalp but takes time and patience.   After that, I moisterize put some oil on, bun it, and call it a day.  Thats on a non dc day.  

DC days I do my dc, wrap a hot towel around my head, wrap a couple of bags from stop n shop around that, wrap a a big dry towel around that and sit for 30 mins.  That makes my hair so soft and managable and combing is a breeze. (though all that **** on my head makes me feel like I'm about to fall over)


-A


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jun 14, 2008)

LongiLox said:


> Does anyone else have problems with clarifying and tangling after stretching for at least 10 - 12 weeks? Once I get to at least 10 weeks and I have a lot of new growth, if I dare clarify my hair, it tangles really bad and I usually spend a few days getting rid of the tangles. And I always end up losing a lot of hair. Is there anything that can be done to solve this problem?


 
First try clarifying in sections, part your hair in 4 or more sections, lightly braided, use a clip. Take your time with each one. And braid it back up when done, then move on to the next section. Do not use too much shampoo. And be sure to use a moisturizing shampoo afterwards. 

I know a lot of people think that prepooing is futile before clarifying, but not if you are doing it for a softening effect.  If you have bushy or dry NG, then you may want to treat it to soften it before clarifying:

use oil, condish, or both to prepoo. (with or without heat),
OR apply a light coating concentrating on NG overnight,
OR do a steam prepoo treatment, (basically anything to soften the NG)
and then try clarifying.
Also, when clarifying and shampooing, there is no need to scrunch up and scrub. You just need to use the tips of your fingers, and lightly massage the scalp. Stroke the hair down. The smaller the sections, the easier it will be.  Detangle directly under the shower head.


----------



## LongiLox (Jun 16, 2008)

Arcadian said:


> I do not comb every day, maybe twice a week. Prior to washing and I've gone beyond 10 weeks, I lightly comb to make sure I don't have any tangles prior to washing.
> 
> I cold rinse which helps me with tangles when I washed. Also, I keep my hair going all in one direction and aways wash in the shower. I also do not manipulate my hair a lot when I wash.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you. I think combing out any tangles prior to washing will definitely help. Normally, I just take my hair down from whatever protective styling I have that day, and go straight to washing.


----------



## LongiLox (Jun 16, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> First try clarifying in sections, part your hair in 4 or more sections, lightly braided, use a clip. Take your time with each one. And braid it back up when done, then move on to the next section. Do not use too much shampoo. And be sure to use a moisturizing shampoo afterwards.
> 
> I know a lot of people think that prepooing is futile before clarifying, but not if you are doing it for a softening effect. If you have bushy or dry NG, then you may want to treat it to soften it before clarifying:
> 
> ...


 
I've thought about using oil. Great info! Thanks.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 11, 2008)

Subscribing! I'm at 9 weeks and it's been smooth sailing so far.  Cowashing is helping wonderfully, as well as leaving in a moisturizing conditioner and bunning up 3x/week.  Once a week I wet set.  I roll the hair in the front with small rollers and it pulls the ng straight.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd love to do this, but how can short hair like mine stretch that long?


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Jul 12, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> I'd love to do this, but how can short hair like mine stretch that long?




for shorter hair I think you have to experiment. Just to see what types of styles you can do on shorter hair that work well for you and that you consider protective, relaxer-stretching styles, etc.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 13, 2008)

mohair said:


> My last stretch lasted for 20 wks. I am currently at 14wks post. I am not sure how long I will last this time.  Co-washing daily is really making my new growth easier to manage.


 
Yes, cwing is the truth!  I cannot believe how soft and moisturized my ng is this stretch!



Longdayinthepark said:


> How are you Shampooing or conditioning? It sounds like you are ruffling the hair when you do. I shampoo/ co- wash going back so the hair itself is not tangled to begin with. As Shampoo u may want to try CON the green bottle. When you apply the conditioner stroke from your forehead back to your ends. Do not ruffle the hair. So that even with the conditioner in, you should be able to run your fingers thru your hair. Twist into a bun put on cap and DC. When you rinse release the bun and allow the hair to fall back with the water running trhu at that time run the shower comb thru Jilbere is the best. You will see it will be easy to detangle without having to do it in too many sections. Im almost 20 weeks and I get no tangles and I do it all in one no sections.


 
What is this CON conditioner in the green bottle everyone's talking about?  Where do you buy it, and how much is it normally?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm trying the coconut milk right now to straighten out my ng.  I've had it on for over 2 hours and about to rinse it out now.  I'll report back with my results!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 19, 2008)

Where are all the stretchers?  10 weeks 2 days and counting...


----------



## normacyri (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm stretchin' and I'm 10 weeks post also trying to make it 'til Aug 2nd. SCurl and co-washing have been my best friends.:luv2:


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 20, 2008)

normacyri said:


> I'm stretchin' and I'm 10 weeks post also trying to make it 'til Aug 2nd. SCurl and co-washing have been my best friends.:luv2:


 
We'll be ending on the same day!  I'm gonna TRYYYYYYY to stretch until early December. That will be 4 relaxers this year.  Next year I'm going for 3.


----------



## plastic (Jul 20, 2008)

8 weeks and 5 days post here ..  24 more weeks to go


----------



## BeautifullySo (Jul 20, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Where are all the stretchers?  10 weeks 2 days and counting...



Stretcher here! I'm at -breaks out the calendar- 14 weeks and 2 days...I wanted to make it to Aug 2nd, but I think I'm going to end a couple days early.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 20, 2008)

plastic said:


> 8 weeks and 5 days post here .. 24 more weeks to go


 


BeautifullySo said:


> Stretcher here! I'm at -breaks out the calendar- 14 weeks and 2 days...I wanted to make it to Aug 2nd, but I think I'm going to end a couple days early.


 
Both of you ladies are doin' it!!! :notworthy How's it coming?  How are you managing the ng?


----------



## Arcadian (Jul 20, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Where are all the stretchers?  10 weeks 2 days and counting...



Just relaxed yesterday. (I couldn't wait no mo!)  Considering the comb wasn't hitting anywhere near my scalp and I had such a crazy bushel going on, it was time.   I couldn't see my scalp anymore.

I was hoping to wait it out until October but my hair had other ideas.  I went 17 weeks.  (whew!) I had to use an entire box of phyto.  (that 1/2 box stuff just wasn't going to cut it)


-A


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 20, 2008)

I am about 10 wks post, not to sure I need to check, I've been avoiding checking all the time to minimize me wanting to get a relaxer sooner. 

I stretched 17 wks last time and was one day shy of 4 months. That was my longest stretch so I don't know if it did much cause that was the only time i stretched that long.

I am gonna try sand go as long as my hair can take it which is hopefully more than 17wks. I know I def wanna try and make it through the summer before I relax cause wat's the point of having your hair swangin when as soon as you step outside it's gonna be stuck to your face from all the sweat.

Also it just irks me that people get so frustrated with their NG so early in the game. You have to learn to embrace it and have the mindset that you can and will stretch if not just for the health of your poor scalp. WHo cares what other people say about it and what your hair is looking like. I am about tired of my ponytail myself but I know when I relax finally I will be happy. 

The only thing that will cut this relaxer short will be that my hair has many textures in it from being underprossed and I notice it's breaking to much. 

Good luck everyone and HHG!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Also remember that coconut oil is your best friend. It is the best detangler ever.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 24, 2008)

Bump!!!!! I need this info.


----------



## Summer 74 (Jul 25, 2008)

I ORDERED THIS YESTERDAY. I CANT WAIT TO TRY IT. 

http://www.etaeproducts.com/products.htm 






 I read about it on LHCF
*Carmelization Treatment*
A great way to stretch a relaxer. It's a mixture of honey, olive oil, molasses, bananas, cornstarch, water, vinegar, and wheat germ oil. You apply it like you would a relaxer, let it sit for 30 minutes with a plastic cap on, rinse, shampoo with a sulfate-free shampoo, condition, and rollerset and/or blowdry your hair and roots. Go to: (http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=66005&PN=1) for more info. I will update.. I havent heard of anyone on LHCF using it. I just got my email confirmation.......we will see...Im seven weeks post now​


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jul 25, 2008)

First time stretcher here! Today is 10 weeks; I would like to continue until December 1st.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 25, 2008)

19 weeks here on the July 28th.I wash once a week and only comb on wash days.  I usually stop at 18 weeks but have decided to stretch to 20 or 21 weeks. I'm still able to detangle my hair in about 20 minutes or so thanks to Garnier Melting Masque. Thought I am an experienced stretcher that masque has made all the difference in the world for me. I kissed 1 hour detangling sessions goodbye!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 27, 2008)

Summer, let us know how this works.  It looks great.  Sounds very moisturizing.  



Summer 74 said:


> I ORDERED THIS YESTERDAY. I CANT WAIT TO TRY IT.
> 
> http://www.etaeproducts.com/products.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautifullySo (Jul 27, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Both of you ladies are doin' it!!! :notworthy How's it coming?  How are you managing the ng?




Stretching was an interesting experience (I ended it yesterday at 15 weeks), for the most part I just left the ng alone. The last detangle before the touch up was a bit rough, though.

Good luck to everyone still stretching!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 27, 2008)

Arcadian said:


> Just relaxed yesterday. (I couldn't wait no mo!) Considering the comb wasn't hitting anywhere near my scalp and I had such a crazy bushel going on, it was time. I couldn't see my scalp anymore.
> 
> I was hoping to wait it out until October but my hair had other ideas. I went 17 weeks. (whew!) I had to use an entire box of phyto. (that 1/2 box stuff just wasn't going to cut it)
> 
> -A


 
Great stretch! 


Summer 74 said:


> I ORDERED THIS YESTERDAY. I CANT WAIT TO TRY IT.
> 
> http://www.etaeproducts.com/products.htm
> 
> ...


 
Sounds intriguing! :scratchch Post back with your results please!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 27, 2008)

Checkin' in at 11 weeks 2 days.  I'm ending this week at 12 weeks, and it has been almost pain free thanks to co-washing and scarfing the ng. Then I will stretch t'il December - 4 months! My longest ever! erplexed


----------



## EOAA (Jul 27, 2008)

This will be my first stretch, Im at 7 weeks today. I want to go til december, but we shall see.


----------



## tish (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi...  I'm at 7 weeks and I can't get this mess to lay down..lol


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 27, 2008)

I am 11 wks one day post today and still stretching. I don't think stretching is that difficult. I don't wanna relax to early and not be happy with the results...so that's why I am gonna try and hold out until the end of this summer. I love braidouts now. I have finally accomplished them but will be doing twistouts now so that I can be easier on my hair.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 27, 2008)

do you follow the directions on the back of the garnier? or do you use it as a DC?


----------



## Summer 74 (Jul 28, 2008)

Geminigirl said:


> I am 11 wks one day post today and still stretching. I don't think stretching is that difficult. I don't wanna relax to early and not be happy with the results...so that's why I am gonna try and hold out until the end of this summer. I love braidouts now. I have finally accomplished them but will be doing twistouts now so that I can be easier on my hair.


Girl stretching for me is still kinda difficult but I  refuse to relax too early.  I will wait for enough NG to keep my stylist from having to over process.


----------



## Summer 74 (Jul 28, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Great stretch!
> 
> 
> Sounds intriguing! :scratchch Post back with your results please!


I will keep you posted.....anything to keep away from the perm 
What is scarfing the NG?


----------



## Summer 74 (Jul 28, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Summer, let us know how this works. It looks great. Sounds very moisturizing.


 
still waiting for its arrival.... I will let you know.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 28, 2008)

It seems like I was unconciously in this grouping. I am 15 weeks post relaxer. I've had little or no breakage and shedding. I Co-Wash everyday and Deep Condition about 2x a week. 
I've been using the Tresemme Moisture Co and it doesn't work as good as the Aussie Moist and NTM Daily Conditioner, or V05 Free me Fressia. I will have to put that away next to the ORS cos that leaves my hair with a weird feeling residue. I also use the S-Curl spray on the roots, Spray with water and glycerin then apply a conditioner and water mixture to my ends to keep them feeling nice.

I would like to stretch all the way to December. Although I've had little or no breaking, and just the regular amount of shedding; I would love to relax. My natural hair doesn't look good right now and it's so thin. (Eventhough the relaxer won't fix the thinness) Even when I add my the flexi rods, the hair just doesn't look right anymore.

I'm ordering a lacefront, hopefully this weekend, so I will be using that for a significant period of time during the winter and fall, however, I'm joining the Mega Tek Challenge this week and would like to be able to see my new growth apart from what I already have.

Can someone give me the 411 on the Coconut Milk to straighten out new growth please? If that actually works, then I Will do that instead and keep holding out until I get the Lace Front wig.

Oh and can I get suggestions for the best conditioning relaxer to use post stretch?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ladies, I went to the BSS on my way home today and purchased the Etae Caramel Deep Reconstructor, but, I also bought a box of relaxer 
I'm so tempted to touch up.

Right now I am studying if I should just use the Caramel treatment as directed and see how my hair looks and if anything, just touch up when the need arises. It's going to be so hard to just look at that box of relaxer and not use it.

soooo haaaaarrrrdddd


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 28, 2008)

tish said:


> Hi... I'm at 7 weeks and I can't get this mess to lay down..lol


 


Summer 74 said:


> I will keep you posted.....anything to keep away from the perm
> What is scarfing the NG?


 
Hi ladies, I have very thick kinky (but fine) hair, and I get my ng to lie down by using a long silky scarf.  Basically I lightly brush my roots and squirt (ok douse ) them with a water/conditioner mix.  Then I T~I~G~H~T~L~Y tie the scarf around my ng (it loops around twice) and sleep with it overnight.  In the morning my roots have ssss's (very small waves) and lay down flat.  I even have a little baby hair going on in the front.  Those little hairs form their own pattern cuz I just brush the hair straight back.

In my spray bottle I mix 2/3 VS So Sexy Nourishing conditioner and water.  I prefer it to gel because my roots suck up moisture and gel is very drying and makes my hair hard.  HTH



trinidarkie1 said:


> Can someone give me the 411 on the Coconut Milk to straighten out new growth please? If that actually works, then I Will do that instead and keep holding out until I get the Lace Front wig.
> 
> Oh and can I get suggestions for the best conditioning relaxer to use post stretch?


 
Ok, I tried the coconut milk and I just wasn't impressed.   Some people mix with lime or yogurt, etc.  I just tried the plain milk.  I may try it again one more time before I relax.  But it's only a dollar and some change so it's worth a try.  The OP of this post LOVED IT, she is why I had to try it.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 28, 2008)

uPDATE: I used the caramel. Yes heavy handedly, so I used a bit more than half on my hair. Applied a shower cap and went to cooking and exercising. Needless to say the sweating made it run down my face and back a lil bit.

I rinsed with lukewarm water, followed by A co wash with Free Me Freesia and NTM Daily Deep Conditioner.

THe result: Not so sure 
The front of my hair looks a lil more relaxed, but no stark differences. The body of my hair feels good. I am airdrying to see what my hair will feel like when that happens.


----------



## Arcadian (Jul 28, 2008)

alexstin said:


> 19 weeks here on the July 28th.I wash once a week and only comb on wash days.  I usually stop at 18 weeks but have decided to stretch to 20 or 21 weeks. I'm still able to detangle my hair in about 20 minutes or so thanks to *Garnier Melting Masque*. Thought I am an experienced stretcher that masque has made all the difference in the world for me. I kissed 1 hour detangling sessions goodbye!



I've eyed this for a minute.  I'm  going to try this when I'm 10+ weeks.

-A


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 29, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> uPDATE: I used the caramel. Yes heavy handedly, so I used a bit more than half on my hair. Applied a shower cap and went to cooking and exercising. Needless to say the sweating made it run down my face and back a lil bit.
> 
> I rinsed with lukewarm water, followed by A co wash with Free Me Freesia and NTM Daily Deep Conditioner.
> 
> ...


 
Last night I completed this step wtih a glycerin and water spray. S Curl Spray and A rose water and Oil Spray. APplied Mimosa Hair Honey and then Wild Growth Oil to my roots. Used FLexi Rods.
Let me tell you how resistant my roots are now. They will not relax and curl. They are more noticeable though, which is kinda good.
I will take some pics of my new growth. 

THe consistency of my hair is really nice though. Very Soft and silky. 
The new growth in the back feels and looks different from the new growth in the front and middle.


----------



## Summer 74 (Jul 30, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> uPDATE: I used the caramel. Yes heavy handedly, so I used a bit more than half on my hair. Applied a shower cap and went to cooking and exercising. Needless to say the sweating made it run down my face and back a lil bit.
> 
> I rinsed with lukewarm water, followed by A co wash with Free Me Freesia and NTM Daily Deep Conditioner.
> 
> ...


I am still waiting for Carmel to arrive.  I am 8weeks now and if it helps this NG I will wait and not get touch -up next week.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi my fellow stretchers. I must confess that tonight I ended my 15 week stretch by doing a touch up. Pics are posted in my fotki. I believe I got about an inch of growth from my stretch, which is good but just not good enough.

I'm anxious to get my Mega Tek because now I will be able to chart the growth from that treatment regimen. 

And so begins another stretch.


----------



## plastic (Jul 30, 2008)

10 weeks post - 22 more weeks to go. Its going okay so far .. im working with the ng not against it ... if i have any problems im going to come back in here crying though


----------



## ChelzBoo (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm about 7 wks post here and I'm trying to stretch as long as I can. I've been cowashing atleast 4 times a wk and dc twice a wk.I'm learning to love my new growth the more I get.. But its hard cus I want strait roots so bad!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 31, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hi my fellow stretchers. I must confess that tonight I ended my 15 week stretch by doing a touch up. Pics are posted in my fotki. I believe I got about an inch of growth from my stretch, which is good but just not good enough.
> 
> I'm anxious to get my Mega Tek because now I will be able to chart the growth from that treatment regimen.
> 
> And so begins another stretch.


 
Great stretch! 



ChelzBoo said:


> I'm about 7 wks post here and I'm trying to stretch as long as I can. I've been cowashing atleast 4 times a wk and dc twice a wk.I'm learning to love my new growth the more I get.. But its hard cus I want strait roots so bad!!!


 
Yeah, it's funny how you start to like the waves and coils.  I can't stop touching them.  But I can't wait for 1 week of straight hair.  I only wear my hair straight after a touch up.


----------



## ChelzBoo (Jul 31, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Great stretch!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's funny how you start to like the waves and coils.  I can't stop touching them.  But I can't wait for 1 week of straight hair.  I only wear my hair straight after a touch up.



That's so true. I can't keep my hands out of my head!! .. Kinda makes me want to transition with all these waves and spirals in my head. But usually that thought is only entertained for about 10 mins lol. I usually wear my hair straight the first month after my touch-up. 
*day dreams*... Can't wait!!

BTW... Jamila75 ... Ur soo pretty!!!


----------



## omnipadme (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm aiming for a six month stretch. I'm currently 13 weeks post, but my new growth just blends in with the curls. The hardest part is detangling I'm a big wash-n-go fan, its soo not working out.


----------



## Christina Dior (Jul 31, 2008)

my last touch up was mar 03, 2008 and im not relaxing until dec so thats a 8 month stretcherplexed im tryna get apl by then


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 31, 2008)

ChelzBoo said:


> That's so true. I can't keep my hands out of my head!! .. Kinda makes me want to transition with all these waves and spirals in my head. But usually that thought is only entertained for about 10 mins lol. I usually wear my hair straight the first month after my touch-up.
> *day dreams*... Can't wait!!
> 
> BTW... Jamila75 ... Ur soo pretty!!!


 
TY!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi ladies, I ended my stretch on Saturday.  I'll post webcam pics when I get home from work!


----------



## -Love Love* (Aug 4, 2008)

Question, So is all the like sorta wavy/crinkly hair new growth or do roots just naturally do that?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 4, 2008)

I ended my stretch and here are some preliminary pics. I am about an inch from brastrap.  I really think I will make brastrap by December now!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Aug 4, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> I ended my stretch and here are some preliminary pics. I am about an inch from brastrap. I really think I will make brastrap by December now!


 
Girl you hair is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## plastic (Aug 4, 2008)

your hair is really pretty Jamilla

11 weeks post tomorrow - 21 more weeks to go ... can i do it ? we'll see


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 4, 2008)

moonglowdiva said:


> Girl you hair is beautiful!!!!!!


 


plastic said:


> your hair is really pretty Jamilla
> 
> 11 weeks post tomorrow - 21 more weeks to go ... can i do it ? we'll see


 
Thanks ladies! 

Girl, you are doin' it - 21 MORE weeks!   I am ashamed to admit I planned my relaxer and highlights schedule for the next 15 months.  I really wanted to get down to 3 relaxers a year, but I have several events I want to look cute for.  I need to find some more styles that will work when my ng is really thick without having to use heat.


----------



## plastic (Aug 4, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Girl, you are doin' it - 21 MORE weeks!   I am ashamed to admit I planned my relaxer and highlights schedule for the next 15 months.  I really wanted to get down to 3 relaxers a year, but I have several events I want to look cute for.  I need to find some more styles that will work when my ng is really thick without having to use heat.



Lol yep, im trying really hard ... it would be my second and last relaxer for the year. And the one after that will be in August '09. I have two events that i know i have to look cute for, one ..im going to flatiron my hair .. because it is coming up soon and the latter one I will try a flexirod set. But im determined to only relax twice a year. It would even be better when I stop using growth aids because I can leave my hair in a ponytail for an entire week without taking it down lol


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 5, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> I ended my stretch and here are some preliminary pics. I am about an inch from brastrap. I really think I will make brastrap by December now!


 
*Jamila, looks so silky and love the color!*


----------



## GodsGrace (Aug 5, 2008)

Your hair looks great Jamila. Everyone else is doing really good. I'm currently 9 weeks post. Had some trauma past two weeks, hair was really knotted and I lost a lot trying to detangle. Not pretty. So my hair looks really see through near the ends and I'm not happy about that. I might get a few inches trimmed off when I relax. Right now I'm going for 12 weeks. Last time I went 16 and it was not a good experience. I'd like to stretch more but dealing with that newgrowth is tough for me. I wish I could just leave it alone, but then I'd have to get through it come relaxer day and I don't want it to be matted, know what I mean?
But it's doing good right now. ORS Replenishing Conditioner mixed with EVOO is currently my best friend. Detangles amazingly, don't know why I didn't use that two weeks ago. I also moisturize with a mix of glycerin and aloe vera and use a regular conditioner as a leave in (Sunsilk). So far my hair's been soft and moisturized. If all goes well I may decide to go for longer, but for now, my relaxer is scheduled for the end of this month.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm right back to the start again. 
I'm 1 week since my last relaxer. :/
This stretch should take me into December.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 5, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Your hair looks great Jamila. Everyone else is doing really good. I'm currently 9 weeks post. Had some trauma past two weeks, hair was really knotted and I lost a lot trying to detangle. Not pretty. So my hair looks really see through near the ends and I'm not happy about that. I might get a few inches trimmed off when I relax. Right now I'm going for 12 weeks. Last time I went 16 and it was not a good experience. I'd like to stretch more but dealing with that newgrowth is tough for me. I wish I could just leave it alone, but then I'd have to get through it come relaxer day and I don't want it to be matted, know what I mean?
> But it's doing good right now. ORS Replenishing Conditioner mixed with EVOO is currently my best friend. Detangles amazingly, don't know why I didn't use that two weeks ago. I also moisturize with a mix of glycerin and aloe vera and use a regular conditioner as a leave in (Sunsilk). So far my hair's been soft and moisturized. If all goes well I may decide to go for longer, but for now, my relaxer is scheduled for the end of this month.


 
I hate to sound like the co-washing tele-evangelist but you should really try it if you're not already!  All my other stretches have just been drama after week 7 erplexed but this time cwing melted all the tangles out,  I think because my hair stayed moist, the ng didn't tangle. Also standing under the shower head smoothed it out a lot.  I didn't even comb, I just slicked back with my hands into a bun or french roll and tied on a scarf!  And my hair is super tangly normally.  I just got my hair done and I'm already planning my next cw!  Please try it!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 5, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> I'm right back to the start again.
> I'm 1 week since my last relaxer. :/
> This stretch should take me into December.


 
Cool! Are you enjoying your newly relaxed hair, or are you bunning it up/protective styling?


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Aug 5, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Cool! Are you enjoying your newly relaxed hair, or are you bunning it up/protective styling?


 

I am loving my newly relaxed hair, I really just like to see my baby hair lay flat in the front. but my wolverine hair in the back is puffy, it never stays straight for more than a day.

I've managed to roller set twice, and use my bonnet every night. 
No bunning or protective styling actually, it's been a while since I could see a pony tail, and because of my flat head, I am going to need a phonybun to use. 

For the winter I will be wearing a lace wig, so that's all the protection I'd need


----------



## GodsGrace (Aug 5, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> I hate to sound like the co-washing tele-evangelist but you should really try it if you're not already!  All my other stretches have just been drama after week 7 erplexed but this time cwing melted all the tangles out, I think because my hair stayed moist, the ng didn't tangle. Also standing under the shower head smoothed it out a lot. I didn't even comb, I just slicked back with my hands into a bun or french roll and tied on a scarf!  And my hair is super tangly normally. I just got my hair done and I'm already planning my next cw!  Please try it!!!


 
Man, I'm just gonna have to try it again, the first 2 times I did it, my hair was not soft and silky at all. I think the key is to find a conditioner that agrees with my hair. So I'll try it again using another type of conditioner, last time I used Tressemme. Any suggestions?


----------



## amarifox (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for this advice. I found it to be very helpful. Do you relax at the end of your 24 weeks?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 6, 2008)

trinidarkie1 said:


> I am loving my newly relaxed hair, I really just like to see my baby hair lay flat in the front. but my wolverine hair in the back is puffy, it never stays straight for more than a day.


 
LOL at wolverine hair. 



GodsGrace said:


> Man, I'm just gonna have to try it again, the first 2 times I did it, my hair was not soft and silky at all. I think the key is to find a conditioner that agrees with my hair. So I'll try it again using another type of conditioner, last time I used Tressemme. Any suggestions?


 
Yes, the conditioner is key.  Honestly, the V05 and other $1 conditioners didn't work for me.   HE LTR has worked great as the rinse out conditioner and that is only a few bucks.  I use higher end conditioners to leave in.  These are not meant to be left in but I do anyway for the extra moisture and protection.  I am using HSH pumpkin puree until it is all gone (that sucker is lasting forever! ) but I plan on mixing it up with a couple Aveda (DR) and Redken (All Soft) conditioners as well.  Also try moisturizing conditioners to leave in, then seal with oil.  It seems like the first time my hair dries it can get crunchy, but when I get home from work I re-moisturize and it softens up a lot.  HTH


----------



## GodsGrace (Aug 6, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> LOL at wolverine hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the conditioner is key. Honestly, the V05 and other $1 conditioners didn't work for me.  HE LTR has worked great as the rinse out conditioner and that is only a few bucks. I use higher end conditioners to leave in. These are not meant to be left in but I do anyway for the extra moisture and protection. I am using HSH pumpkin puree until it is all gone (that sucker is lasting forever! ) but I plan on mixing it up with a couple Aveda (DR) and Redken (All Soft) conditioners as well. Also try moisturizing conditioners to leave in, then seal with oil. It seems like the first time my hair dries it can get crunchy, but when I get home from work I re-moisturize and it softens up a lot. HTH


 
Thanks for your recommendations J. I actually used a regular conditioner as a leave-in over the weekend, and it worked great. Hopefully I'll find one that works for me.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Tonight I am going to start using my MT and I am SOOOO excited! Hopefully with this stretch I get a million inches of growth. heh!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey ladies! 

I just realized that I am 14 weeks post.  It flew by!! 
I had originally intended to stretch for 3 months. 
The first 10 weeks or so, I did the nicest rollersets on a weekly basis, sometimes 2x a week. 

But then one day, I was running late, and I co-washed, wore a low braid, and have been doing that daily since.  I love it!!   So now, I plan to stretch to about 5 or 6 months, while co-washing daily.  

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am at 5 weeks and 5 days so it isn't tooooo tought right now.  I'm shooting for 12 - 13 weeks this go round.


----------



## plastic (Sep 11, 2008)

16 weeks post 
16 more weeks to go


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 12, 2008)

9 weeks post. Its a breeze so far stretching for 6 months.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 17, 2008)

10 weeks post and plan on going 12/13     12 is my norm..

BUTTTTTT..... Why is it that when I get down to 2/3 weeks left in my stretch I be itching to do my touch-up?     It always happens, I don't know if it is b/c I'm on LHCF too much or what but I always get to about 10 weeks post and start thinking about a touch-up erplexed..


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 19, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> 10 weeks post and plan on going 12/13  12 is my norm..
> 
> BUTTTTTT..... Why is it that when I get down to 2/3 weeks left in my stretch I be itching to do my touch-up?  It always happens, I don't know if it is b/c I'm on LHCF too much or what but I always get to about 10 weeks post and start thinking about a touch-up erplexed..


 
i'm the same way.  a lot has to do with wanting to see how much progress you've made, and while being tired of maintaining two textures.  at least, that's the case with me.  

but i'm back on track again.  right now i am in nursing mode... and babying it again, in order to get thru the next hump.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm about 8 weeks post and coping fine, but then I normally re touch at 8 weeks anyway.  So I'll see how I feel about trying to get to 12 weeks, I can't see why this would be too challenging as I used to re touch my hair every quarter when I was younger, so can't see why I couldn't get back into that mode of thought now.  Ideally I would love to be able to stretch up until Christmas.  I don't think I could hold out any longer than that realistically.

My new growth is feeling so much more softer than normal though, I put it down to all the deep conditioning.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 20, 2008)

7 weeks post.  At least 5 to go.


----------



## feelfree (Sep 20, 2008)

24 weeks post; 9 or 10 weeks left...maybe more, idk.

i am a serial stretcher, but product adjustment has made it easier this go round.  and as always, i cannot stop playing in my new growth.  very curly in the front and wavy in the back.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 22, 2008)

feelfree said:


> 24 weeks post; 9 or 10 weeks left...maybe more, idk.
> 
> i am a serial stretcher, but product adjustment has made it easier this go round. and as always, i cannot stop playing in my new growth. very curly in the front and wavy in the back.


 
^^^^ Wow.  How do you style your hair after 16 weeks?


----------



## e$h (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll be 16 weeks come Friday and this go round has been a hassle.  I'm thinking about relaxing this weekend since my newgrowth is outta control.  My hair is starting to stick together after being washed too and I'm losing too much hair.  I can't take it anymore!


----------



## MizzBrown (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah! 18 1/2 weeks checking in. I plan to go to 22 weeks or so when its time to take down my braids. I might just spend the money and get more braids so i can stretch even longer.

If i can make it 6 months then i might as well transition at that point...hmmm.


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 22, 2008)

I am 12 weeks, 4 more to go...


----------



## jerseygurl (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm 14 weeks post with the help of extensions. I want to relax for my birthday (October) but then again I want to stretch till December. We'll see


----------



## classi123 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am 12 weeks post with the helpp of a weave. I am trying to decide if I should relax this week....


----------



## LushLox (Sep 22, 2008)

It would be really good to hold out until Christmas, imagine the new lengths we could amass by that point!  It's going to be hard though, my NG seems to have sprouted a mass of new curls overnight!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 24, 2008)

How are you ladies doing?  I'm 10 weeks post but I'm coping okay at the moment.  I think I could easily keep going for the forseeable future as my roots are really manageable.  Let's hope I haven't spoken too soon!


----------



## jerseygurl (Sep 24, 2008)

Has anyone tried doing the Kiya Fizzle (salt in conditioner)?


----------



## classi123 (Sep 24, 2008)

I decided that I wont perm my hair just yet. I am going to take out my install tonight. Treating it, and doing a DC moisturizing and putting the install back again... This Saturday will make it 13 weeks!!


----------



## classi123 (Sep 24, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Yeah! 18 1/2 weeks checking in. I plan to go to 22 weeks or so when its time to take down my braids. I might just spend the money and get more braids so i can stretch even longer.
> 
> If i can make it 6 months then i might as well transition at that point...hmmm.


 
What do you do to your hair in between getting braids done..?


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey, ladies! I am currently about three months post now and am really having a time!! I would have BEEN gotten a touch-up already, but my finances aren't looking right so I really don't know when I will be able to get my hair done! ( Anyone have any suggestions for styles I could do that would still make my hair look good? I have currently been doing twist-outs A LOT but I would like some versatility. I was doing the wigs, but my nape had started breaking off so I'm trying to avoid them for the moment. I would really like to straighten my hair, so if anyone has any tips for how to straighten hair 3 months post I'd appreciate it. TIA!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Still holding tough at almost 8 weeks.  Another 7 (apx) to go. erplexed


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 25, 2008)

11 weeks post... 1 more week to go


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 25, 2008)

Only three weeks post.  Monday will make it four.  Not really noticing any new growth.


----------



## ChelzBoo (Sep 25, 2008)

8 weeks and counting.


----------



## plastic (Sep 26, 2008)

17 or 18 weeks post and im going to relax tomorrow ... only decided to do it because these underprocessed roots were killing the hell out of my hair . It takes me an entire day to flat iron, other than that .. this stretch was going wonderfully ... the tangles not so much. After I sort this out, im not relaxing again until July '09 - 44 weeks post


----------



## cocoagirl (Sep 29, 2008)

14 weeks post, what are you ladies using to keep your hair moisturized? It seems that after a couple of days, hair starts feeling rough.  Is the answer to just do a condish wash or have you found a product that keep locks moist?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 29, 2008)

cocoagirl said:


> 14 weeks post, what are you ladies using to keep your hair moisturized? It seems that after a couple of days, hair starts feeling rough. Is the answer to just do a condish wash or have you found a product that keep locks moist?


 
I'm only 8.5 weeks post but so far no problems at all  with dryness thx to cwing 4 - 5x a week and wet bunning.


----------



## Prose Princess (Sep 29, 2008)

I just found LHCF like two weeks ago, and don't have all my products yet, so I'll be relaxing on Wednesday after 7 weeks, but after that I'll be right there with you guys!  I usually only go for 6, but I'm gonna try for 10 after this next one and see what happens.  My new growth ain't no joke!


----------



## MizzBrown (Sep 29, 2008)

classi123 said:


> What do you do to your hair in between getting braids done..?


 
19 and 1/2 weeks post!

First time in braids. Before when i stretched i would do rollersets. Rollerset and a cute headband to hide my edges for several weeks straight.


----------



## cocoagirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> I'm only 8.5 weeks post but so far no problems at all  with dryness thx to cwing 4 - 5x a week and wet bunning.


 
yeah i usually condish was 2x a week but I don't have the time to do any more than that. maybe at night I'll start misting my hair with some sort of moisturizing concoction in lieu of condish washing more often.  I also am thinking about getting an "install" -i like how y'all use that word lol- cuz I need a new look and am sick of rocking this ponytail, which is the only style that works with all this new growth...


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
I have been on a "repair my hair/get it healthy kick" for a while now. I have stopped the breakage and dryness...Last year, I used to do every 6-7 weeks, and then I pushed it to 8 weeks for a while and now I am at 10 weeks/relaxer....I can hide my new growth pretty well  So far, I have been rollersetting or wrapping and pinning my hair up as a protective style. I also CWC 2 times a week, but in reading the thread, I am seeing that alot of you are co-washing more often, are you doing this because you feel like your hair needs it or is it more par for the course when you are stretching? Just want to make sure that I am not missing anything?


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 1, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been on a "repair my hair/get it healthy kick" for a while now. I have stopped the breakage and dryness...Last year, I used to do every 6-7 weeks, and then I pushed it to 8 weeks for a while and now I am at 10 weeks/relaxer....I can hide my new growth pretty well  So far, I have been rollersetting or wrapping and pinning my hair up as a protective style. I also CWC 2 times a week, but in reading the thread, I am seeing that alot of you are co-washing more often, are you doing *this because you feel like your hair needs it or is it more par for the course when you are stretching? Just want to make sure that I am not missing anything?*


 
I have the same question. This is the longest stretch I've ever been on (currently indefinite @ about 3months ) and I want to prevent having breakage.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 3, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> I also CWC 2 times a week, but in reading the thread, I am seeing that alot of you are co-washing more often, are you doing this because you feel like your hair needs it or is it more par for the course when you are stretching? Just want to make sure that I am not missing anything?


 
I cw 3 - 5x a week because water and conditioner moisturizes my ng like nothing else.  For my first stretch I washed 1x a week and sprayed my hair to death with curl juice and it was ok, but hands down cwing almost every day makes me forget how far post I am!  It smooths it down and keeps it from getting hard as a brick.  It is starting to get colder and I am experimenting with cwing every OTHER day.  Basically as long as I keep squirting my roots than I think it will be fine, it feels soft and sleek.  So just keep trying until you get the right formula for your hair.


----------



## Summer 74 (Oct 6, 2008)

Butterfly,
I love your hair. How long do you stretch????
My hairdressor doesn't want me to go past 9weeks.... she said its too hard to get through when touch-up time.


----------



## Summer 74 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ladies
I have been stretching nine weeks and I want to go to ten but I do see a nice amount of little hairs in the sink....My hairdressor says 9 is enough. 
I put my BeeMine on my edges everyoher day and moisture my ends with vitapointe. My stylist washes and conditions once a week. My question is for those last 2weeks when my NG is very kinky is it ok to have my roots blown out and flat ironed???? Is this too much heat even though its once a week. My stylist says it will be ok because she uses a ceramic flatiron and dryer and she is only doing it twice. she actually gets it soo straight I really look like I just got a perm. My hair has thickened up some from stretching but still thinner than I like. Any input???? 
I have some new photos of my hair I took yesterday and I will upload them later. I am letting this black rinse grow out as much as possible.  and hopefully I can get color.....oneday

P.S. My hairdressor also says I need to think about trimming like 2inches to even my back out so my hair will look healthier. I don't have split ends but it is some uneveness from previous breakage, it is worse looking at perm time.


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 6, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Ladies
> I have been stretching nine weeks and I want to go to ten but...


 
Happy Monday ladies!! I am not even going to lie, I am at the beginning of week 9 and I am sooo ready to get this perm this weekend!!! My hair is doing just fine, I would say. I am not really combing the new growth and I am wrapping it every night and keeping it moisturized. I think I just need some encouragement  because my styling options (all protective at this stage are getting kinda boring) Ideally, I was trying to make it to next week friday (the 17th) which is 10 weeks and right in time for my next event that I want to look nice for!! Help me keep to going...maybe I will feel better if I go home and co-wash tonight with a rollerset!


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 6, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> Happy Monday ladies!! I am not even going to lie, I am at the beginning of week 9 and I am sooo ready to get this perm this weekend!!! My hair is doing just fine, I would say. I am not really combing the new growth and I am wrapping it every night and keeping it moisturized. I think I just need some encouragement  because my styling options (all protective at this stage are getting kinda boring) Ideally, I was trying to make it to next week friday (the 17th) which is 10 weeks and right in time for my next event that I want to look nice for!! Help me keep to going...maybe I will feel better if I go home and co-wash tonight with a rollerset!


 
Im a past shoulder and Im 13 weeks today. I put in twists 4 weeks ago. You do have options at nine weeks. Try braid outs and twist outs.. It's best to do the braid when your hair is freshly washed and add a little leave in conditioner and put perm rods in the ends to give the ends a little curl.


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 6, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Im a past shoulder and Im 13 weeks today. I put in twists 4 weeks ago. You do have options at nine weeks. Try braid outs and twist outs.. It's best to do the braid when your hair is freshly washed and add a little leave in conditioner and put perm rods in the ends to give the ends a little curl.


 

Ok, ok, I am going to do the twist out tonight after I wash my hair. I WILL fight off the urge to get that relaxer...


----------



## shermeezy (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 12 weeks post today and I'm ready to give up. I'm trying to make it to 15 weeks. It's really hard to stretch and continue to exercise daily.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I will re-join this challenge until December 22nd, 2008. I am currently 7 weeks post and want to stretch my relaxer until then. That will take me to 18 weeks and I will need this kind of support for this stretch.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> Happy Monday ladies!! I am not even going to lie, I am at the beginning of week 9 and I am sooo ready to get this perm this weekend!!! My hair is doing just fine, I would say. I am not really combing the new growth and I am wrapping it every night and keeping it moisturized. I think I just need some encouragement  because my styling options (all protective at this stage are getting kinda boring) Ideally, I was trying to make it to next week friday (the 17th) which is 10 weeks and right in time for my next event that I want to look nice for!! Help me keep to going...maybe I will feel better if I go home and co-wash tonight with a rollerset!


 
I know the feeling MsMontoute but hold on, it's only a week away, you can do it girl. Do you have any wigs you can wear to keep your hands out of your hair temporarily?


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm currently 14 weeks and counting. I'm actually not pressed about it at all (no pun intended). I poo and DC twice a week, seal my leave-in with sabino, blow dry it on low and pony it up. I love my phony ponies, and I'm about to make myself a wig (saw some tutorials on youtube). I'm not relaxing until the end of December so pray for me.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Butterfly,
> I love your hair. How long do you stretch????
> My hairdressor doesn't want me to go past 9weeks.... she said its too hard to get through when touch-up time.


 
TY - I stretch for 3 - 3.5 months at a time (anywhere between 12 and 16 weeks).  I aim to relax no more than 4 times a year and color 3 - 4 times a year. I know I'm gonna sound like a broken record, but cwing has helped my stretching like nothing else.  It's tough though if you're used to wearing your hair straight or out.  I don't like a lot of heat and the constant moisture tames my naps and I usually just bun or french roll and put on a headband or thin scarf for some decor.  


MsMontoute said:


> Happy Monday ladies!! I am not even going to lie, I am at the beginning of week 9 and I am sooo ready to get this perm this weekend!!! My hair is doing just fine, I would say. I am not really combing the new growth and I am wrapping it every night and keeping it moisturized. I think I just need some encouragement  because my styling options (all protective at this stage are getting kinda boring) Ideally, I was trying to make it to next week friday (the 17th) which is 10 weeks and right in time for my next event that I want to look nice for!! Help me keep to going...maybe I will feel better if I go home and co-wash tonight with a rollerset!


 
Try some cute hair accessories - beaded pony tail holders or clips. Add a silky headband or scarf and bump up your makeup, earrings, etc.  I know it's hard wanting to let your hair out (especially when you see other ladies swinging theirs in the wind ), but the results will be worth it. 



shermaine_08 said:


> I'm 12 weeks post today and I'm ready to give up. I'm trying to make it to 15 weeks. It's really hard to stretch and continue to exercise daily.


 
Broken record time again...cowashing.  A few weeks ago I was in a great exercise grind, going for a run almost nightly.  I'd come home drenched from my scalp to my toes.  I came to look forward to rinsing my head out and applying more conditioner.  

Ok, I'll shut up now about cowashing.


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 7, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> TY - I stretch for 3 - 3.5 months at a time (anywhere between 12 and 16 weeks). I aim to relax no more than 4 times a year and color 3 - 4 times a year.


 

Thank you Butterfly!!! Sometimes you just need that encouragement!! So I came home tonight, cwc'd and I am sitting with my ORS pak on right now! I think I am in a better place today, I am definitely getting over ther urge to relax..LOL I think I am going to make it to 12 weeks! Like you, I am trying to get relaxers quarterly and rinses usually 2 times a year.



Butterfly08 said:


> Try some cute hair accessories - beaded pony tail holders or clips.


 
So, I am definitely going to step my heaqdband, scarf, phony ponytail game, and honestly, I always think I look cute after sleeping in pin curls!! 




Butterfly08 said:


> Broken record time again...cowashing..


I am right there with you, I can't tell everyone enogh about how great the cowashing is..I do a conditioner pre-poo, add a little shampoo and finish off with the deep conditioner. I has made such a big difference in the moisture of my hair...as well as first applying a water based moisturizer and then following with oil sealant.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 7, 2008)

MamaBraidedIt said:


> 13 weeks post and I had to kick airdrying out my regimen. It just wasn't working on my my 4b, stretched hair.
> 
> However, I'm thinking about giving it one more chance ... ...someone told me the key to airdrying is making sure the hair is completely toweldried and you must SATURATE your hair with products to prevent breakage, frizz???????????...but I don't wanna put too much stuff in my hair
> 
> ...



I air dry completely. S'Curl has helped tremendously i usually apply it first then i use B&B growth moisturizing oil. Never had any breakage wen i did this, also at the time i was 22wks post.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 12, 2008)

10 weeks 1 day.  So far so good. I was originally going to end in about 5 weeks, but now I am considering going all the way t'il mid-December.  It would be great if I could get down to relaxing only 3x a year. Right now I relax 4x.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2008)

I am 8 weeks post today and have *a minimum* of 7 more weeks to go before I relax again. My ultimate stretch for this time around is actually 18 weeks in total but I don't know if I'll make it that long. I need to go and cornrow my hair right now actually to help with this stretch.


----------



## DarkHair (Oct 12, 2008)

I am rather upset. I went for a relaxer on Friday and had all intentions of retaining my length. Unfortunately, my stylist gave me a trim. I didn't ask for it, and I wouldn't have. It was an extra $15 that I didn't have. So, I owe her $5. Is there something that I can do? She did mention that my hair has grown.

My next touch-up isn't til Dec 5.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 12, 2008)

hsmith said:


> I am rather upset. I went for a relaxer on Friday and had all intentions of retaining my length. Unfortunately, my stylist gave me a trim. I didn't ask for it, and I wouldn't have. It was an extra $15 that I didn't have. So, I owe her $5. Is there something that I can do? She did mention that my hair has grown.
> 
> My next touch-up isn't til Dec 5.


 
Either the prices should have been posted or she should have told (asked) you in advance.  Does she typically trim your hair at each relaxer?

Sorry if it were me she wouldn't be seeing that $5, or my hair again.


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I think I will re-join this challenge until December 22nd, 2008. I am currently 7 weeks post and want to stretch my relaxer until then. That will take me to 18 weeks and I will need this kind of support for this stretch.


 

I'm going for December 22, too...  but I will only be 15 weeks post then.


----------



## DarkHair (Oct 12, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Either the prices should have been posted or she should have told (asked) you in advance. Does she typically trim your hair at each relaxer?
> 
> Sorry if it were me she wouldn't be seeing that $5, or my hair again.


 
She has prices on her website, but I only factored in paying for my relaxer. She used to trim my hair at each relaxer, until I found LHCF 9 weeks ago. Usually she asks what we're doing to my hair. She knew that I was just doing a touchup..it was obvious. My hair length now looks like how it looked before the relaxer. I want to cry, but DH would be pissed at me.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> I'm going for December 22, too... but I will only be 15 weeks post then.


 
15 weeks is still a long relaxer stretch. I typically stretch no longer than 12 weeks  but I want to wait longer this time before I relax just to see what my hair will look like for the Christmas holidays.


----------



## longhairlover (Oct 12, 2008)

the self rollersets break the crown of my hair off so no more of that unless i get the chance to get a rollerset in nyc. but i have found blowdrying with a paddle brush i'm seeing less hair on the floor from when i use the comb attachment which is fine when my hair is straight.

just take your time like the others said deep condition, since winter will be here soon it's a good time to stretch.....i mean i like my hair straight in the summer because of my frizz and poof of thick hair, but don't relax stick with it and you will see great results come summer.

my longest stretch was 8 mths or longer i had gotten my hair to my bra strap until going to a psycho hair stylist for a trim, and now i'm starting all over again.

good luck on your stretch ladies!


----------



## Encore (Oct 13, 2008)

My last relaxer was Sep. 6th and im trying to 'till december 22 also!...lol mainly cause its the day before my 21st birthday  my ng is minimal but it comes it very very coarse. but co-washing has helped alott


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 14, 2008)

How's everyone doing? I'm currently 18 weeks posts I can't believe it!! I wash and condition twice a week. I only comb my hair in the shower with lots of conditioner. My hair isn't sheeding or breaking like I thought it would. I'm thinking of a steam treatment this weekend a la Samantha Jones and see what happens. 

If it works as well as I think it would then I'll probably stretch till december who knows. currently I only do braidouts after washing and adding glycerin-water mixture. I still need a good leave in to tame the growth further.

I absolutely love my NG and I have a serious case of hand-in-hairitis.

HHG ladies


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm 15 weeks and going strong.  16 weeks is usually my deadline but I'm going to hold off for a bit


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 14, 2008)

7 months post..it is taking forever to detangle in the shower..but makes everything else so much each easier.


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> 15 weeks is still a long relaxer stretch. I typically stretch no longer than 12 weeks but I want to wait longer this time before I relax just to see what my hair will look like for the Christmas holidays.


 
I've been trying to get on a 13 week, 4 relaxers a year schedule.  I relaxed at 11 weeks last time because we evacuated for Gustav and I spent a week in a hotel without my products so I couldn't co-wash every other day.  At 11 weeks, not co-washing every other day = out-of-control hair by the end of the week.  So, I got a relaxer because I was afraid it was going to start breaking.  Waiting 15 weeks will more or less get me back on my every 13 weeks schedule.


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Ok, so first, thank you so much for all of the support!!! I did succumb to the relaxer 2 days shy of Week 10, I just couldn't make it... However, I am still doing good on my journey from 6 weeks (5 years ago) and now stretching to 10 WKS as a routine. My hair is so much better and healthier for it. I was pretty happy with the growth I saw over 3 months, and people keep saying wow, your hair is getting long!!! YAY!!!!  

I am definitely striving for at least make it 10 Wks for my next relaxer (right before Christmas) with 12 weeks as my goal.

As you all suggested, I went out and bought some new "phony ponies" to help with the stretch and also, because I have started dancing again (for love and for exercise!!) I am going to be starting my MT/OCT/Oil mix this week (as soon as the supplies arrive!!).

Thanks!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm finally just over 9 weeks post now and is in real need of some protein treatments. So my next wash, I will be giving myself a well needed protein and moisture treatment.


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 21, 2008)

This Friday I'll be 16 weeks.. I will be doing my touchup anytime after Friday...


----------



## classi123 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am 16 weeks post and I plan to re touch this weekend at 17 weeks.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello ladies I have a question for u all, I am a newbie to the site and I am stretching for the first time I am currently 6 weeks post (this is my normal relaxing but thanks to yall I am going strong!!!!) but I was wondering if it is safe to stretch to 13 weeks my first time?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 22, 2008)

smwrigh3 said:


> Hello ladies I have a question for u all, I am a newbie to the site and I am stretching for the first time I am currently 6 weeks post (this is my normal relaxing but thanks to yall I am going strong!!!!) but I was wondering if it is safe to stretch to 13 weeks my first time?


 
I suggest you add a week each time, go slow.  If at 7 weeks your hair isn't breaking, then stretch another week.  Many of us advocate cowashing because it keeps the ng moist and less prone to tangle.  So try doing that a couple times a week and pulling back into a bun.  If that's not possible, moisturize your ends and your line of demarcation (between the ng and relaxed hair) daily.  The minute your hair starts breaking, relax and try again.  Breakage would be counterproductive. HTH


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 22, 2008)

11 weeks, 4 days post and going strong.


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 22, 2008)

14 weeks tomorrow!  I plan on touching-up at 22 weeks!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 23, 2008)

19 weeks. I'm done. I will relax next week. I'm beginning to see some breakage. But I will do a protein treatment before I relax. BTW this is the longest I've ever gone.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey ladies!  
Relaxed at 19 weeks. This was the worst relaxer I had ever applied.  I was rushing, did not base thoroughly enough, burned my scalp (for the very first time), and underprocessed.  I did a piss poor job.  I was so preoccupied.  

So I plan to do a CORRECTIVE in approx 6-8 weeks.  I will go back to the half and half relaxing method (because I acheived the best results when I did that).  

For 2009, I will spend the entire year on an aggressive trimming regimen, inspired by MsKibibi and JenniferMD who did that to gain nice healthy thick ends. 

In the meantime, I will nurse my hair and prepare it for the upcoming corrective.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am getting ready after December 2, 2008 to stretch my relaxers from 12 weeks and go until 16 weeks at a time for 2009 =)


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 23, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Hey ladies!
> Relaxed at 19 weeks. This was the worst relaxer I had ever applied.  I was rushing, did not base thoroughly enough, burned my scalp (for the very first time), and underprocessed.  I did a piss poor job.  I was so preoccupied.
> 
> *So I plan to do a CORRECTIVE in approx 6-8 weeks.*  I will go back to the half and half relaxing method (because I acheived the best results when I did that).
> ...




I hear ya! I hate that you relaxing experience didn't go well. I am going to search the forum for the half and half method b/c the stylist that did my texturizer two weeks ago did a piss poor job....I HATE it.


----------



## Kiki82 (Oct 23, 2008)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I am getting ready after December 2, 2008 to stretch my relaxers from 12 weeks and go until 16 weeks at a time for 2009 =)


 
u can do it!!!


----------



## IntoMyhair (Oct 23, 2008)

21 weeks at the moment. No plans to relax as of yet.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Oct 23, 2008)

tishee said:


> I hear ya! I hate that you relaxing experience didn't go well. I am going to search the forum for the half and half method b/c the stylist that did my texturizer two weeks ago did a piss poor job....I HATE it.


 
Just go the Self-Relax Support Thread I made.  It has everything you need to know.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi ladies! Well, I am in the stretchers club now. I'm currently 8 wks post and I'm pushing for 12, but it is soooo hard! I want to relax and get my hair to bouncin' and swinging, but instead I'm going to go co-wash, moisturize, and bun 

I also need to go back and read over the past few threads for some tips.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm, i'm 10 weeks now and I will be relaxing on Wednesday. I can't go any longer, this is tough! My new growth is really out of control, I can't stretch to my usual 12-14 weeks and I think it's because of Mega Tek, not that I'm complaining, lol. It's growing faster so I have to relax faster as well. I will remain a part of this thread as a means to encourage me to stretch at least 10 weeks at a time, except my next relaxer which is due again in just under 8 weeks after Wednesday.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 27, 2008)

Jumping on the wagon!  I am currently 22 weeks post and with great prayer I plan on going a whole year with a relaxer.  I may need a few intervention so be ready.  My next relaxer should be May 29, 2009!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 28, 2008)

^ A whole year wow! Good for you!

I was 8 wks post as of yesterday. This is the longest I've ever gone except when I was in braids (every 8 wks) for like a year. Although my hair is short I plan to start bunning as of today and will continue to do so until I'm tired of buns. Finally decided I will relax on January 1 rather than December 1. I will have stretched 4 months. We'll see.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 28, 2008)

MonaRae said:


> Jumping on the wagon! I am currently 22 weeks post and with great prayer I plan on going a whole year with a relaxer. I may need a few intervention so be ready. My next relaxer should be May 29, 2009!


 
WOWZA! :kneel:

You have inspired me to stretch my next relaxer out.  I am 12.5 weeks post and I'm relaxing at 15 weeks (Nov 15) but I will stretch my 2nd relaxer until 3rd Saturday in April 09 (22 weeks).  The longest I've done is 17 (I believe!)


----------



## MissNina (Oct 29, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> I'm currently 9 weeks post. Had some trauma past two weeks, hair was really knotted and I lost a lot trying to detangle. Not pretty.



This was an older post, but I am having this same exact problem! IDK if it's due to the MT or what, but I only detangle like once or twice a week and the past two times I detangled I lost way too much hair, IMO  I was kind of sad about it. My hair is breaking out of nowhere as well! IDK if it's the weather changing, me being stressed about things, the stretch or what but whatever it is it is messing with my hair! Luckily I have really thick hair so it's not noticeable. 

I'm 8 weeks post right now, and I've waited 9 1/2 weeks before and didn't have this much trouble at all! IDK what to do  I am trying to wait to relax until around Dec. 14th, but I don't know if it's best to just call it a day and do it early or what. Then again, I am scared to relax with this stupid breakage going on and I haven't had a trim in awhile either *sigh*

Anyone have any suggestions about the breakage and detangling? I already CW often and detangle in sections. I'm kind of lost right now. . .I've never had this happen before!


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm relaxing today, wish me luck.


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 29, 2008)

MissNina said:


> My hair is breaking out of nowhere as well! IDK if it's the weather changing, me being stressed about things, the stretch or what but whatever it is it is messing with my hair!! Anyone have any suggestions about the breakage and detangling? I already CW often and detangle in sections. I'm kind of lost right now. . .I've never had this happen before!


 
Hi Miss Nina, to help address the breakage, I would definitely try a good leave in conditioner...and then move your wide toothed comb from the tips to the roots, only trying to detangle maybe llike an inch at a time and see if that helps?

Also, I just started bunning this week because it is getting cold in NYC and I figured that it was time to tuck away the ends. I know that the winter cold hair completely dries out my hair and causes breakage, so I would try to start bunning/pin-ups to keep the hair hidden. 

I am not sure what moisturizing you are doing, but I would definitely apply a moisturizer and oil sealant to help keep your ends from breaking. I started doing that and it has made a pretty big difference for me.

And, last thing, with the MT, how are you applying it? If you are doing it raw, quite a few ladies have been talking about breaking/shedding because of it. I am adding an oil (grapeseed or any growth oil) to my MT Mix to make it a little but easier to on my scalp and hair and I think I have cut shedding/breakage off at the pass"

Hope this helps!


----------



## MissNina (Oct 29, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> Hi Miss Nina, to help address the breakage, I would definitely try a good leave in conditioner...and then move your wide toothed comb from the tips to the roots, only trying to detangle maybe llike an inch at a time and see if that helps?
> 
> Also, I just started bunning this week because it is getting cold in NYC and I figured that it was time to tuck away the ends. I know that the winter cold hair completely dries out my hair and causes breakage, so I would try to start bunning/pin-ups to keep the hair hidden.
> 
> ...



Thanks for responding and trying to help  ! Yeah, I'm already bunning towards BSL. I've been doing that since around July or August so that hasn't changed. I've been moisturizing my ends specifically and that hasnt changed either. I don't apply MT raw, I mix it with castor oil.

IDK what's going on but whatever it is that is causing it is something that has occurred within the past 2 or 3 weeks. I cant figure out what it is


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 29, 2008)

MissNina said:


> Thanks for responding and trying to help  ! Yeah, I'm already bunning towards BSL. I've been doing that since around July or August so that hasn't changed. I've been moisturizing my ends specifically and that hasnt changed either. I don't apply MT raw, I mix it with castor oil. IDK what's going on but whatever it is that is causing it is something that has occurred within the past 2 or 3 weeks. I cant figure out what it is


 
Wow, you and I are doing the same things... AAAANNNDDDD, that is all my suggestions  The only thing I am thinking is it must be the weather. I am not sure where you live but the weather has gottten considerably colder so maybe that is it. Maybe you could do a deep conditioning treatment?


----------



## MissNina (Oct 29, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> Wow, you and I are doing the same things... AAAANNNDDDD, that is all my suggestions  The only thing I am thinking is it must be the weather. I am not sure where you live but the weather has gottten considerably colder so maybe that is it. Maybe you could do a deep conditioning treatment?



Yeah girl, at first I used Motions CPR treatment. Didn't work. So then I was having a little protein overload situation and I overnight DC'd with Silk Elements Megasilk and rinsed with Aussie Moist. . .that fixed the overload but my hair was still off 

I'm just keeping it bunned up and trying to touch it as less as possible.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 29, 2008)

_*at 20 weeks....

shout out to Sylver my stretching supporter and sensei *_...


----------



## Silkydreamgirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Ladies, I am at 6 weeks post today.  I am still a newbie, but this is hard.  I am going to take it one week at a time.  Today it's time for a prepoo and dc.  I will be rollersetting for my protective styling.  It's hard I say again.  I think my hair is doing great.  No breakage, but that could be a result of all the cowashing and prepoos.  I am officially going for the gusto.  Relaxer to hair is like crack to a crackhead.  I am fighting the urge to get my fix right now.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^I sure will. How often do you normally relax? If you can figure out a way to stretch w/o breakage, it's worth it.  Over several months you will notice a difference in the health and thickness of your hair.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 30, 2008)

jerseygurl said:


> I'm relaxing today, wish me luck.



Good luck...how did it go?


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 30, 2008)

It was a good experience but I didn't let her trim. I'll do it myself today. I will post pictures sometime soon. I'm glad I didn't lose any hair, that was my biggest fear.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey ladies, I was supposed to relax yesterday but my studying kept from doing it and now I don't know what I will anymore. I will be 11 weeks post this coming Sunday and that is pretty close to my usual 12 weeks so I might just go for it. I'll see. Wish me luck for the next 1.5 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*at 20 weeks....*_
> 
> _*shout out to Sylver my stretching supporter and sensei *_...


 
Woo Hoo, Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, I am  so happy you are stretching so lonnnnng. I did that once and lost a lotta hair, so I'll just be cheering you on from the side lines...........Go Mona Go!


----------



## Solitude (Nov 1, 2008)

9 weeks post today!! This is my longest stretch in years!


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 1, 2008)

Ladies I have to tell ya:  I brought a relaxer yesterday  and I was gonna relax my hair today but didn't only b/c I'm lazy and really wanted to relax mind and body today.

Here's my rant:  I loave my hair for at least 2 day after wash day.  My hair will not lay down right no matter what I do.  I know I need to wash it in order to keep it moist but is there a better way.  Please help!  I'm really trying!!!!!


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 1, 2008)

Monday will be 17 weeks.


----------



## CokoQt (Nov 2, 2008)

MonaRae said:


> Ladies I have to tell ya:  I brought a relaxer yesterday  and I was gonna relax my hair today but didn't only b/c I'm lazy and really wanted to relax mind and body today.
> 
> Here's my rant:  I loave my hair for at least 2 day after wash day.  My hair will not lay down right no matter what I do.  *I know I need to wash it in order to keep it moist but is there a better way. * Please help!  I'm really trying!!!!!



I would like to know this too.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Nov 2, 2008)

I am almost 15 weeks. I am going to stretch for six months. I would love to stretch for a whole year.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 2, 2008)

if the longest stretch I ever did was 7 wks and recently I only did 5 wks is it bad to try for 11 wks?


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Maybe you should take it week by week.  Like you know you can do 7 then try for 8 then when 8 rolls around decide if you can do 9 etc.

I'm 9 weeks post and things are going well.  Bunning helps.


----------



## baddison (Nov 3, 2008)

How are you all keeping the new growth soft and managable??  Do you part the scalp daily & apply your oils??  Suppose the NG is entirely too thick to comb thru, what then???


----------



## pmichael52172 (Nov 3, 2008)

baddison said:


> How are you all keeping the new growth soft and managable?? *Do you part the scalp daily & apply your oils??*  Suppose the NG is entirely too thick to comb thru, what then???


 
Thanks for asking this, and to whoever answers could you tell me if S-curl users (or anything of the glycerine line of products) part and apply daily or as needed?  Which is easier on dry new growth, spray bottle or tube?

Thank you!


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 3, 2008)

Im 4wks post...I'm starting feel the tingles


----------



## needshealthnlength (Nov 3, 2008)

I am 7 weeks post and it's getting harder ever day! I have never stretch past 10 weeks. I wanna relax for my birthday (Nov. 11) I'll finally be 18 but I have a modeling event to attend on Dec 14 and I want a fresh relaxer for that! I'm really torn on what to do????


----------



## anilove (Nov 3, 2008)

i'm 7 months post and this is my first stretch ever.
i hope to relax in feb 09


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 3, 2008)

baddison said:


> How are you all keeping the new growth soft and managable?? Do you part the scalp daily & apply your oils??  Suppose the NG is entirely too thick to comb thru, what then???


 
I cowash 1x/per week.  I think others would report the same thing--that cowashing helps with new growth.  I also DC 2x/wk for an hour with heat and that helps too.  

I seal my ends with oil on a daily basis.  2x/wk I apply Vatika Frosting to my hair and scalp as a prepoo.


----------



## JaiRox (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm 10 weeks post...this is my first stretch. I've been having breakage for the past 2 weeks and nothing seems to be helping. Maybe its time to relax? erplexed


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm almost 6 weeks post and my NG isn't driving me crazy as it usually does. That may be because I went to a stylist who did a no-lie so it's not as unprocessed compared to when I do it myself with no-lye. I dont know. Week 8 will really be testing....


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 3, 2008)

Mz.Jody said:


> I'm 10 weeks post...this is my first stretch. I've been having breakage for the past 2 weeks and nothing seems to be helping. Maybe its time to relax? erplexed


 
You need to do a DC with a good moisturizing conditioner. Co wash as often as you can. Apply moisturizer on your ends and at the  line of demarcation. Low manipulation is best. Do not comb out your hair dry. Only in shower with conditioner. 

Im 17 weeks today.


----------



## Opulence (Nov 3, 2008)

I posted this in the "Has tried Parachute Coconut Oil Thread" but I thought it may be useful for my fellow stretchers and 4b and beyond hair types.

_So I'm 12 weeks post relaxer, and I have 4b hair, it's beyond 4b but for reference sake just think of the kinkiest, most tightly coiled hair type, that's me. I'm 100% african here!

If you are 4b and beyond and have additional suggestions on how to manage new growth and make it "manageable" please let me know. I would like to have options.

So I've been having trouble getting my new growth "manageable". No matter how much I deep condition and moisturize while it's under running water, it's fine, but as soon as it starts drying it just becomes impossible to deal with. Then there is the issue of moisture. NOTHING seems to penetrate it. You know how your hair feels when the outer layer is lathered but you can tell it just hasn't penetrated? That's how my hair would always feel.Even when I would add oils to my conditioner it would always feel dehydrated afterward. anyways this weekend I was determined to become the "mad scientist" and come up with a solution. The only "new" product for me here is the parachute brand coconut oil. I bought it at an Indian Store on Saturday. I have always used the spectrum brand coconut oil, and I love that one but I didn't use it on this experiment.So I can't speak on whether it would work or not. So I washed my hair with the Dabur Vatika Henna Cream Conditioning Shampoo (I LOVE this shampoo by the way) then I warmed the parachute coconut oil in hot water until it turned back in to a liquid and mixed it with KeraCare Humecto Creme Conditioner (love this product too). I sectioned my hair in fours and applied the mix to each section, scalp to ends. I could feel the difference as soon as I started washing it out. My hair started feeling silky. I towel dried it and the new growth still felt soft. Usually by that point it starts curling right up. Anyways I planned to blow dry that night because I'm doing the OCT/MegaTek personal challenge and I wanted to take progress pics (i ended up not finding my camera and I was HOT because My hair looked great, come to find out DH had it in his car the whole time) anyways as I was blow drying the brush just slid through my hair, no pulling at all. I was so excited, by the time I finished drying it it didn't even look like I was 12 weeks post relaxer. it looked like I was maybe 6, but even that's a stretch, my roots were so soft! Anyways I wanted to share this experience with people that would understand my joy and excitement. I usually HATE wash days because of the process it would take to get my hair to work with me. This is the first time I have stretched this long and I just didn't think I could make it any longer if I didn't find a solution. well i think I found it and to those that may be having a similar issue, i hope this helps. This worked for ME. My hair is very unusual. I have had numerous hairdressers tell me that. So it may not work for all. But I think it's worth a try. The coconut oil was like 2.99! I included a picture below.





_


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok cowash doesnt do nada and Dc doesnt do very much either.

Has anyone noticed that the longer they stretch the drier their hair is? 

I remember Divine Inspiration said that she was able to stretch longer when she drank more water and took a Omega 3,6,9 supplement. I'm doing these things but it will take a couple of months to see results. Just thought I should say that. I think it's better to focus on internal care.


----------



## Opulence (Nov 3, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> Ok cowash doesnt do nada and Dc doesnt do very much either.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the longer they stretch the drier their hair is?
> 
> I remember Divine Inspiration said that she was able to stretch longer when she drank more water and took a Omega 3,6,9 supplement. I'm doing these things but it will take a couple of months to see results. Just thought I should say that. I think it's better to focus on internal care.


 

cowashes and prepoos actually don't do anything for my hair either. I definitely agree with the idea of drinking more water. I have been on a weightloss journey for a few months now and I drink about 140 oz of water. My new growth at 12 wks now is a different than my new growth four years ago when I did my first stretch. At 9 weeks four years ago, my hair would not budge, it wouldn't let anything in, not a comb, not a brush, not oil, not conditioner. nothing. and it was breaking badly. at one time I had to go to my hair dresser because it had gotten so tangled and I got a comb stuck in it. It's hilarious now, but at the time I was crying my eyes out thinking I would have to lose all my hair and my hard work. My hair dresser opened her shop after hours (it was 11pm) and sat me under the dryer for an hour an a half  with tons of conditioner in my hair. I lost a lot of hair, but not as much as I could have if I tried to do it on my own.This time around although it's still very difficult I notice the texture is not as tight, and it responds to moisture differently.


----------



## JaiRox (Nov 3, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> You need to do a DC with a good moisturizing conditioner. Co wash as often as you can. Apply moisturizer on your ends and at the line of demarcation. Low manipulation is best. Do not comb out your hair dry. Only in shower with conditioner.
> 
> Im 17 weeks today.


 
Can you suggest a good moisturizing conditioner?
I've been cowashing with VO5 3-4 times a week. I moisturize with CFCG, and Elasta QP Mango Butter. I was also using Mane & Tail for my cowashes/deep conditioner but it seemed to be drying out my hair. Surprisingly an ORS pack did nothing for my hair either. Which is why I am close to giving up my strectch erplexed

I'm guilty of combing on my dry hair...because my roots are so thick. I'm definately going to try and stick with the low maipulation though. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 3, 2008)

Mz.Jody said:


> Can you suggest a good moisturizing conditioner?
> I've been cowashing with VO5 3-4 times a week. I moisturize with CFCG, and Elasta QP Mango Butter. I was also using Mane & Tail for my cowashes/deep conditioner but it seemed to be drying out my hair. Surprisingly an ORS pack did nothing for my hair either. Which is why I am close to giving up my strectch erplexed
> 
> I'm guilty of combing on my dry hair...because my roots are so thick. I'm definately going to try and stick with the low maipulation though. Thanks for the advice


 
Kera care humecto, Kenra, for co washing VO 5 strawberries and cream or Suave coconut. Like mentioned before drink water.

You may be adding too much protein. ORS is protien I believe. But you need mostly moisturizing.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 3, 2008)

But what do i do about these edges

I need to get out of these braids to take care of my ends better,but i hate how my edges act...what can i do...other than gel it down?That breaks my edges after too long


----------



## tiffers (Nov 3, 2008)

When I was 16 weeks post and about to lose my mind, I dc'd with Hair One Olive Oil and it was good. But then I used some as a leave in and my newgrowth almost melted! I lost minimal hair and my hair was just so easy to detangle. I could have went another 4 weeks with Hair One, but I'm impatient and wanted to relax! 

I've also found that putting serum on my hair after I apply leave in after I wash makes a HUGE difference. It adds lots of slippage to make the newgrowth easier to manage. Oils and crap do nothing for me. Serum is where it's at


----------



## tiffers (Nov 3, 2008)

ladybeesrch: Have you tried the scarf method? Instead of brown gel, you can use aloe vera gel from Walmart or ORS Loc & Twist Gel. It's not drying at all.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Nov 3, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> Ok cowash doesnt do nada and Dc doesnt do very much either.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the longer they stretch the drier their hair is?
> 
> I remember Divine Inspiration said that she was able to stretch longer when she drank more water and took a Omega 3,6,9 supplement. I'm doing these things but it will take a couple of months to see results. Just thought I should say that. I think it's better to focus on internal care.


 
I don't pree-poo or co-wash and I'm 16wks post, so don't feel like you have to do that. This is what I know helps me: Sabino Moisture block- I leave a little bit of my deep condish and some glycerin and seal with this stuff and I'm good for the week. I also drink at least 8 glasses of water, and I'm not a water drinker so I always take my 32 oz bottle of water and add a singles pack of crystal light (on a good day I can drink up to 3 of these), and lastly (not everyone like fake hair) I keep my hair in a pony tail protected under a phony pony. I'm going for 22 weeks.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Nov 3, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> But what do i do about these edges
> 
> I need to get out of these braids to take care of my ends better,but i hate how my edges act...what can i do...other than gel it down?That breaks my edges after too long


 
I love this question b/c I get the craziest looks when I tell people to stop using gel and use honey to lay their hair down. Wet your edges with water and then slick them down with honey. Follow up by tying it down with a scarf for at least ten minutes. HTH


----------



## Prose Princess (Nov 3, 2008)

Lol I'm getting impatient, wanting time to go by faster because I'm looking _forward_ to fighting with an inch or more of my new growth!  This will be my first time stretching and I can't _wait_ to see the benefits.  

I have a question though.  For the ladies with thinning nape and temple areas, do you skip those areas at your relaxers even when you stretch and just do them every other relaxer?  Or do you just relax those areas last?  Those areas are thin for me, and the hair that is there is mostly very fine, so I don't know if I should leave it alone or what?


----------



## Encore (Nov 3, 2008)

Prose Princess said:


> Lol I'm getting impatient, wanting time to go by faster because I'm looking _forward_ to fighting with an inch or more of my new growth!  This will be my first time stretching and I can't _wait_ to see the benefits.
> 
> I have a question though.  For the ladies with thinning nape and temple areas, do you skip those areas at your relaxers even when you stretch and just do them every other relaxer?  Or do you just relax those areas last?  Those areas are thin for me, and the hair that is there is mostly very fine, so I don't know if I should leave it alone or what?



I'm stretching ( 8 weeks post) and my nape is kind of thin not too bad tho...i do them last when relaxing after most of my hair is smooth  and leave it on for the last 5 minutes and smooth it out and then wash and neutralize....if you think you can manage you can do it every other relaxer depending on how frequently you relax.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Nov 3, 2008)

My temple area is thin too (but healthy).  I do the edges last and each touch up I start in a different section of the crown area.  I part my hair into 4 quarters and start in a different quarter each time.  When I get  near the front and side edges and nape I leave it alone and do them last.

When it's time to rinse out, I rinse out the non-edge area, then go back and smooth down the edges one good time and rinse (still being sure not to leave in too long because it is more delicate).  I picked this up from my stylist.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 3, 2008)

likewtr4chklit said:


> I don't pree-poo or co-wash and I'm 16wks post, so don't feel like you have to do that. This is what I know helps me: Sabino Moisture block- I leave a little bit of my deep condish and some glycerin and seal with this stuff and I'm good for the week. I also drink at least 8 glasses of water, and I'm not a water drinker so I always take my 32 oz bottle of water and add a singles pack of crystal light (on a good day I can drink up to 3 of these), and lastly (not everyone like fake hair) I keep my hair in a pony tail protected under a phony pony. I'm going for 22 weeks.


 

From what I understand these are suggestions, correct? So no one has do anything.  We're making suggestions about what works for us and if someone can learn for that, great.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 3, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> Ok cowash doesnt do nada and Dc doesnt do very much either.


 
For your hair, right?


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Woo Hoo, Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, I am so happy you are stretching so lonnnnng. I did that once and lost a lotta hair, so I'll just be cheering you on from the side lines...........Go Mona Go!


 
_*Thannnnnnnnk youuuuuu!*_


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 3, 2008)

Ladies I need help with washing my hair.  Is there an alternative that will keep my hair moist?  Washing my hair leave me with nightmare hair for 3 days!  I had plan on washing every 3 days but the 3rd day is when I'm able to manage my hair.  Any help will be appreciated.

TIA!


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 3, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> For your hair, right?



yeah just my hair. I know it works wonders for other ladies.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 4, 2008)

tiffers said:


> ladybeesrch: Have you tried the scarf method? Instead of brown gel, you can use aloe vera gel from Walmart or ORS Loc & Twist Gel. It's not drying at all.



Hey Tiff*waves*

No,but i used some aloe gel that i got from lotioncrafters.com.I know its mixed w/something,but i'm not sure what.
Anyhoo,it left a white residue
I have never seen the loc and twist gel...is that the one with the lady on the container w/ starter locs?
If so,then that makes sense if it has a wax-like consistency...


I'm gonna try the store bought stuff then
Thank you!!!!!



> I love this question b/c I get the craziest looks when I tell people to stop using gel and use honey to lay their hair down. Wet your edges with water and then slick them down with honey. Follow up by tying it down with a scarf for at least ten minutes. HTH



Will try this too
I'm open to anything now,plus i know that honey is a humectant,so that's good in itself anyway!!
Thank you too lady!!


----------



## JaiRox (Nov 4, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Kera care humecto, Kenra, for co washing VO 5 strawberries and cream or Suave coconut. Like mentioned before drink water.
> 
> You may be adding too much protein. ORS is protien I believe. But you need mostly moisturizing.


 
"Longdayinthepark"

I just wanted to say a quick thank you...I stole some of my mother's Kera Care lol..and deep conditioned with that for about an hour. After I washed it out and combed through I had only 3-5 hairs on the comb...and my hair finally feels moisturized...Im so happy  
Cuz I was ready to relax but now I can continue my stretch.
Love this thread!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm ending the fight on Friday at 14 weeks. 

I actually could've gone longer but my HD is not available next weekend. 

After this touch up, I plan on stretching 5 months through April 2008. Wish me luck! 

Oh, and cwing has really gotten me through.  I do not DC, well very rarely, but my hair has some type of conditioner in it 24 - 7.  I know cwing doesn't work for everyone but I am SO glad it does for me.  For winter I cw at night every 2 days and wet bun, then tie down with a scarf for absolutely FLAT ng in the morning, no gel necessary.  The constant moisture keeps my ng soft and manageable.  My first stretch I didn't cw and I had to cornrow and do all kinds of stuff to keep my hair under control.  None of that was necessary this time.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay I need to be talked down off the ledge.  I will be 10 wks post on Monday.  I want to wait until Jan 1st.  I don't know if I will make it.  My new growth is driving me crazy.  It is soft and manageable that's not the issue.  It's seeing that line of demarcation--the two different textures when I look in the mirror.  I guess it doesn't help that I was at a meeting today and two women had beautiful hair.  One I think was a weave or wig.  The other her hair was extremely healthy, long, and looks like she had done a rollerset.  I'm sitting there looking like a hot mess with a bun.....

ETA--I think I need a better flat iron but I'm on a no buy til Jan challenge.  Normally I airdry and flat iron and sometimes I don't flat iron at all.  What do you think about airdrying then just blowing out my roots until I buy a better flatiron.  I'm thinking of getting a Sedu.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 10, 2008)

Try cowashing and tying down tightly with a scarf at night.  I still have my waves but that way they are a lot flatter.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 10, 2008)

I use a satin bonnet but I have a satin scarf too.  I will try it.  Thanks!


----------



## Summer 74 (Nov 24, 2008)

what do you ladies think about Vitapointe?? I read reniece the weave specialist used it so I brought it. I use it every other day just on my ends.  
Any other moisturizing suggestions???
I am getting into the tough part of stretching for me week 8,9,10


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am 12 weeks post and things are going well.  Butterfly08 thanks for the satin scarf suggestion.  That has made the difference.  I know I can make it now.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 25, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I am 12 weeks post and things are going well. Butterfly08 thanks for the satin scarf suggestion. That has made the difference. I know I can make it now.


 
No problem! The scarf tied down tightly works (along with regular cowashing) and it really helps me through!  I love my little waves too.


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 25, 2008)

Trying to make it to 25 weeks. Currently on week 15. Protein treatments are my best friend right now. Line of demarcation needs it. I went a year relaxer free, so I know I can do it!


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 28, 2008)

I CANNOT STOP PLAYING IN MY NEW GROWTH

I have it pulled back into a bun during the daytime,but i'm constantly sticking my fingers in my hair and pulling out sections for my pony(its loose) so i can play with my twirls and whorlserplexed

I thought i was going to make it to Feb,but now,just a couple days later,i dunno about that.

I need to at least make it to Jan 1 so that i will have a  fresh doo for my birthday,and i will have completed exactly,or a little over 5 months.

I'm not even worried about being cute on our anniversary in December,plus dh has my back on this go-round anyways

EDIT:My hair is craving protein right now.
I bought up all of the Senscience CPR from my ULTA,and i need something NOW!!!
I dunno what to do...*sigh*
I guess i'll keep trying the emergencee,but it seems like nothing can live up to the CPR
Maybe roux porosity control?


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 28, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> I CANNOT STOP PLAYING IN MY NEW GROWTH
> 
> I have it pulled back into a bun during the daytime,but i'm constantly sticking my fingers in my hair and pulling out sections for my pony(its loose) so i can play with my twirls and whorlserplexed
> 
> ...


 
Have u tried eggs and conditoner? or henna? or an aphogee treatment?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 29, 2008)

DaPPeR said:


> Trying to make it to 25 weeks. Currently on week 15. Protein treatments are my best friend right now. Line of demarcation needs it. I went a year relaxer free, so I know I can do it!


 
Wow! Good luck!



ladybeesrch said:


> I CANNOT STOP PLAYING IN MY NEW GROWTH
> 
> I have it pulled back into a bun during the daytime,but i'm constantly sticking my fingers in my hair and pulling out sections for my pony(its loose) so i can play with my twirls and whorlserplexed


 
Wow, me too. I love things at about week 9 when the waves are in. I am touching them almost constantly.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 29, 2008)

I decided that I'm going to try for only 3 relaxers next year. So I'm going to go with March, July and November.  I'll also stick with 3 color touch ups a year. Ok, a little over 3 months until my next touch up!  I'm at week 3 right now.


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 29, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> I decided that I'm going to try for only 3 relaxers next year. So I'm going to go with March, July and November. I'll also stick with 3 color touch ups a year. Ok, a little over 3 months until my next touch up!  I'm at week 3 right now.


 
Good Luck, you're fully capable!


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 29, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> I decided that I'm going to try for only 3 relaxers next year. So I'm going to go with March, July and November. I'll also stick with 3 color touch ups a year. Ok, a little over 3 months until my next touch up!  I'm at week 3 right now.


 
Me too for the relaxers.  My months will be Jan, May, and Sept.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 1, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> Have u tried eggs and conditoner? or henna? or an aphogee treatment?


Yes to eggs and aphogee

I am worried about tryong henna because it seems complicated,and i really don't want to mess up,so i will go ahead and try the bentonite clay,or just suck it up and order the Senscience from the net



> Wow, me too. I love things at about week 9 when the waves are in. I am touching them almost constantly.



Girl that is me too,and then some!you have no idea how bad it is with me!!!!!!I really gotta find a way to stop.I am sure its because this is my first stretch w/o my braids


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 2, 2008)

Another q, how many weeks/months post are you and how much relaxer are you using come touch-up time?
i.e.,what size container,how many individual sized tubs,etc.
 Thanks!


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in!  

Just got caught in the rain today after cowashing and mist setting my hair (boo)

Looking like a troll right now!

40


----------



## hairsothick (Dec 11, 2008)

Lawd, I can't wait to relax this mess next Friday night!


----------



## joytimes10 (Dec 11, 2008)

Took me 3 days to read this thread but it was worth it.  I'm getting ready to relax after a 26 week stretch.  Last Relaxer 6/27/08 - - Next one planned for 12/20/08 if I can get in to see my preferred stylist.  If not I will stretch until she's available.  I would love a straight look for Christmas though.  

I have been stretching for years but I didn't know it and I so glad I found this forum in August.  I think once I learn some more and get a handle on softening and detangling my new growth,  I will transition to natural, because, love my natural texture.   

This has been my easiest stretch in life.  I realize that I can now retain my growth and reach my goal of BSL, without excessive frustration. I've been there before but my hair was not healthy.

I think my hair type is 4b because my new growth is very wavy.  I will start a hair ablum soon.  Thanks to all those who contributed tips in this thread.


----------



## Jhunt-smith (Dec 11, 2008)

OH NO!!!! i dont remember my last relaxer but i know it was early october. so i am almost 10 weeks post! and it is A MESS!!!! so i have come to a fork. should i try to henna && mess with conditioners && all that?? or should i relax, then henna, then do all that. i am not supposed to get a relaxer until january 17, 2009, which will put me at 15 weeks..... but if i relax now i can try my new regimen & start anew with measuring new growth && all that.....
uuggghhh!!! i need help... RELAX!>  <HENNA!
new growth pic attached


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am 7.5 weeks post with 9.5 weeks to go. In 2009 I am working on relaxing 3x a year or about every 17 weeks. It's going okay but I am on vacay without my trusty scarf (all I packed was my bonnet)  so I've had to make do with puffy roots. I can't find a scarf like the one I got for only $1 at Claire's - I have been popping in every store and nothing compares. 

I know when I get home my scarf will make my roots lay down and behave.


----------



## Prose Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm 13 weeks post as of today.  I wanted to relax on Monday, but my stylist will not be back in town until next Wednesday!  So I guess I will be going 14 or 15 weeks now.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm relaxing tomorrow.  17.5 weeks post.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^Wow Shay, my hero! Post some pics once you relax please, or let us know how much growth you got! 

Prose I know it's tough to put off a relaxer once you're ready for it but your hair will be one week healthier, if that makes sense!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 1, 2009)

*subscribing*


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> ^^Wow Shay, my hero! Post some pics once you relax please, or let us know how much growth you got!
> 
> Prose I know it's tough to put off a relaxer once you're ready for it but your hair will be one week healthier, if that makes sense!


 
Thanks.  I think I have about 2 inches of new growth.  I will post pics bc I need to post a starting pic for a few challenges.  Now it just may be a new avatar pic bc I have had trouble posting pics within my posts in the past. I'll start the process in a few hours.


----------



## Opulence (Jan 1, 2009)

Today I'm officially 20 weeks post and I must say I'm struggling to find styles. My hair is so hard to manage. My coconut oil routine is not even working. My husband is ready for me to relax. But I am really trying to go 30 weeks!

Any suggestions on hair styles?!
any products recommendations for 4b and beyond hair? something to get the new growth really soft and manageable?


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm 11 weeks post and have 12 weeks to go, so I'm almost half way there.
My stylist is not going to enjoy trying to deal with touching up my 6 month post relaxer hair... however, last time I went for a touch up in October, I was about 43 weeks post.
She did see a VAST improvement after my first stretch and hopefully I can suprise her (and myself) again when I go back in March.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Opulence said:


> Today I'm officially 20 weeks post and I must say I'm struggling to find styles. My hair is so hard to manage. My coconut oil routine is not even working. My husband is ready for me to relax. But I am really trying to go 30 weeks!
> 
> Any suggestions on hair styles?!
> any products recommendations for 4b and beyond hair? something to get the new growth really soft and manageable?


 
The only way I could deal with my 4b hair during my long stretch was to hide my hair.  I basically plaited my hair in box braids and left them in for a week while wearing wigs.  I washed, conditioned and plaited my hair every week (sometimes twice a week if I felt the need).

If you don't mind installing them, you may want to use sew ins, braid or cornrow extensions to help you get through the next ten weeks.

Wild Growth Oil (shame about the fragrance) Care Free Curl and Shea Butter get make my new growth soft.

Good luck!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2009)

I relaxed this morning after 17.5 weeks.  I changed my avatar.


----------



## Poodlepizzared (Jan 1, 2009)

I relaxed my hair 1 week ago after stretching for 12 weeks. My longest stretch ever has been 16 weeks. So every 3-4 months I get relaxers.


----------



## Opulence (Jan 2, 2009)

vestaluv1 said:


> The only way I could deal with my 4b hair during my long stretch was to hide my hair. I basically plaited my hair in box braids and left them in for a week while wearing wigs. I washed, conditioned and plaited my hair every week (sometimes twice a week if I felt the need).
> 
> If you don't mind installing them, you may want to use sew ins, braid or cornrow extensions to help you get through the next ten weeks.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for responding and for your suggestions. here's the other problem. i'm trying to get my edges to grow in from my micros i had in last year. they are thin. they are growing back in slowly and I'm scared that if i put in anymore braids, loose or cornrow they will pull them out and I will never get that hair to grow back. the wig idea i would LOVE to try but my husband is totally against wigs on anyone. he only makes exceptions for women over 70 and even then if they have at least a 1/2 inch of hair he would prefer to see that than a wig on a woman. i think his mom has really traumatized him when it comes to wigs.

sew in weaves are too expensive around here and they don't do a good job.

anyone know any braids styles that are loose enough or safe enough for someone trying to grow their edges in?

or any styles that are edges friendly.

i haven't tried roller setting at 20 wks with 4b hair. has anyone tried it? I may try tonight and take pictures. i have an event tomorrow and i have to do something. if i wear this nasty looking bun/pony tail my husband will disown me.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 2, 2009)

Bumping...


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 5, 2009)

This coming Saturday (Jan 9) I will be at 11 weeks, 5 more to go...


----------



## janaq2003 (Jan 8, 2009)

Help! I am 8wks post trying to make it to 12 but I'ts getting harder and harder! I need some motivation!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 8, 2009)

Friday I'll be at 9 weeks. It's still not too bad. I've been doing pony tail rollersets and that helps to get the roots smooth while still giving some curl to my ends. I will start back cowashing again - cwing helps a lot after week 11 or so.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 8, 2009)

Opulence said:


> Thank you so much for responding and for your suggestions. here's the other problem. i'm trying to get my edges to grow in from my micros i had in last year. they are thin. they are growing back in slowly and I'm scared that if i put in anymore braids, loose or cornrow they will pull them out and I will never get that hair to grow back. the wig idea i would LOVE to try but my husband is totally against wigs on anyone. he only makes exceptions for women over 70 and even then if they have at least a 1/2 inch of hair he would prefer to see that than a wig on a woman. i think his mom has really traumatized him when it comes to wigs.
> 
> sew in weaves are too expensive around here and they don't do a good job.
> 
> ...


 
Is your hair relaxed or natural? I used to rollersets on my dd's natural hair and it helped to tame the tight coils. Her hair is 4z, SERIOUSLY!!!  Why don't you try it and see how it comes out? In the meantime, get some thin silky and pretty scarves and tie it around your edges like a headband - to make it look like you are trying to be decorative, NOT hiding your roots/edges.


----------



## Opulence (Jan 9, 2009)

as promised here are the pics of my rollerset. don't you just love it when people promise to post pics and they do?!!!


----------



## Opulence (Jan 9, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Is your hair relaxed or natural? I used to rollersets on my dd's natural hair and it helped to tame the tight coils. Her hair is 4z, SERIOUSLY!!!  Why don't you try it and see how it comes out? In the meantime, get some thin silky and pretty scarves and tie it around your edges like a headband - to make it look like you are trying to be decorative, NOT hiding your roots/edges.


 

i'm relaxed and 20 weeks post.

i tried the roller set. i posted pics

i love the scarf idea. thanks!


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 10, 2009)

Just turned down the urge to relax this weekend. I am currently six weeks post which I applaud because I was the sista who relaxed every 4 weeks faithfully! I NEED to stretch my relaxers to help strengthen this thinning, problem area near my nape. I picked up a bottle of Nexxus Emergencee at Walgreen's but put it back thinking my Aphogee Keratin Two minute could do the trick but it hasn't slowed down nor stopped the breakage like I need it to. I will def go back and purchase it because I def need something heavier to help me stretch.  Does anyone use any other product beside StaySofFro or SCurl to moisten new growth?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Just turned down the urge to relax this weekend. I am currently six weeks post which I applaud because I was the sista who relaxed every 4 weeks faithfully! I NEED to stretch my relaxers to help strengthen this thinning, problem area near my nape. I picked up a bottle of Nexxus Emergencee at Walgreen's but put it back thinking my Aphogee Keratin Two minute could do the trick but it hasn't slowed down nor stopped the breakage like I need it to. I will def go back and purchase it because I def need something heavier to help me stretch. Does anyone use any other product beside StaySofFro or SCurl to moisten new growth?


 
Congrats on your six week stretch so far tgrowe. Keep it up girl.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you Aggie. Keep me and my NG in mind because, Lord, it's hard. What do you use to soften your new growth?


----------



## Honi (Jan 10, 2009)

24 weeks for me. I can't relax this month because I went overboard with some products I bought online  .  I need two boxes of Phyto so this month is out.  Hopefully I will be able to relax in February.  That would make it 28 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Thank you Aggie. Keep me and my NG in mind because, Lord, it's hard. What do you use to soften your new growth?


 
Deep conditioning, deep conditioning, deep conditioning using moisturizing deep conditioners like Mizani Moisturefuse and Keracre Humecto, etc!!! I also use either Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner or Profectic anti-tangle leave-in treatment - they both soften my hair and help me with detangling. I also balance with a little protein condtioning as well.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 10, 2009)

That came out really nice 


Opulence said:


> as promised here are the pics of my rollerset. don't you just love it when people promise to post pics and they do?!!!


----------



## ayoung (Jan 10, 2009)

Neutragena Triple Silk Cream, Hawiian Silky 14 in 1 (my new fav)

I section my hair and put it on my newgrowth then tie a scarf and it really helps.

I got this from sylver2 and tweeked it for me.

http://public.fotki.com/sylver2/2008/

And like Aggie said DC, DC, DC (moisture) and some protein DCs for strength.


tgrowe said:


> Just turned down the urge to relax this weekend. I am currently six weeks post which I applaud because I was the sista who relaxed every 4 weeks faithfully! I NEED to stretch my relaxers to help strengthen this thinning, problem area near my nape. I picked up a bottle of Nexxus Emergencee at Walgreen's but put it back thinking my Aphogee Keratin Two minute could do the trick but it hasn't slowed down nor stopped the breakage like I need it to. I will def go back and purchase it because I def need something heavier to help me stretch.  Does anyone use any other product beside StaySofFro or SCurl to moisten new growth?


----------



## ayoung (Jan 10, 2009)

4 weeks post. Going for at least 12 weeks again this time!

*subscribing*


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 10, 2009)

I AM ON WEEK 10 OF MY 12 WEEK STRETCH.  I last relaxed 10/31.  I will be relaxed again on 1/24.  I can't wait.  It's going fairly smooth so far, because I have been washing in the shower, doing bi monthly protein treatments, stepped up my moisture reggie, and I have started finger detangling!  Stepping up the protein is important during a STRETCH.  Because your hair is harder to detangle and requires more manipulation yuo must strengthen the hair with protein so that it does not break as easily.  Also, be careful not to go overboard, or your hair will "snap" when you detangle it!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 10, 2009)

subscribing....


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm officially 6 months and 2 days post relaxer. I'm tempted to relax but I will be patient. Right now the cheapie products are working for me like Herbal essence breaks over. With those I can detangle in the shower from root to tip no problem.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 12, 2009)

So i'll be 8wks post this wednesday, i usually stetch til 16wks but this time around i wanna try a 6 months stretch. My last retouch my stylist really underprocessed my hair in the crown area. That alone makes me very nervous about what's to come, lol. But so far so good, if i could stretch with no problem every 16wks then this shouldn't be too bad. I really hope everything will be okay, i'm really nervous suprisingly.erplexed


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm a transitioner and therefore a stretcher  
I have gone 7 months so far and I am very dissatisfied with the amount of new growth that i have attained. I also look so ugly, I don't have a complex about my hair or texture etc. but because of how thin my hair is now, I really don't like how my hair looks. I really hope that I can get thick luscious hair back again.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 12, 2009)

trinidarkie1 said:


> I'm a transitioner and therefore a stretcher
> I have gone 7 months so far and I am very dissatisfied with the amount of new growth that i have attained. I also look so ugly, I don't have a complex about my hair or texture etc. but because of how thin my hair is now, I really don't like how my hair looks. I really hope that I can get thick luscious hair back again.


 
Same here.  I don't even dress nice when I go to work anymore, because my hair doesn't match.erplexed


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 12, 2009)

ayoung said:


> Neutragena Triple Silk Cream, Hawiian Silky 14 in 1 (my new fav)
> 
> I section my hair and put it on my newgrowth then tie a scarf and it really helps.
> 
> ...


 


> Deep conditioning, deep conditioning, deep conditioning using moisturizing deep conditioners like Mizani Moisturefuse and Keracre Humecto, etc!!! I also use either Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner or Profectic anti-tangle leave-in treatment - they both soften my hair and help me with detangling. I also balance with a little protein condtioning as well.


 

Gee, thanks ladies. That's why my hair kept telling me to DC tonight even though I don't feel like. Was wondering how much DC it too much. Just DC Friday night and felt it was too early to do again on today. But my hair feels dry. I'm just tired from work (nursing, LAWD) and my three year-old dd wears me out sometimes. It's a struggle just to get ready for the next day and I sure don't feel like messing with my hair to be honest about it. Oh well... maybe I can last one more day.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 12, 2009)

I am sooooo glad this thread just popped up! I just posted about my hair shedding during stretches! This thread helps alot!! So I am SUBSCRIBING!!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 13, 2009)

I just finished month 3 of my stretch. My aunt and cousin have encouraged me to wait a little longer before my next touch up. I usually relax at 3 months, but I may hold out until 4 and see how it goes! My cousin and aunt stretch for 6 months at a time, and they don't even know anything about LHCF!  I don't think I'm ready for a 6 month stretch yet, though. Maybe if I find the right lace front... Wish me luck!


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 13, 2009)

YEAH, I GOT ABOUT almost 2 weeks left until I relax.  My next two stretches will be 12 weeks as well, so my relaxer after this one I'm going on vacation, and two relaxers from now I am going on a conference.  I love stretching...It has improved the thickness and condition of my hair. After my next two relaxers spaced at 12 to 13 week intervals, I might try a 16 week (gulp) stretch.

I wonder if I have what it takes to pull that one off


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 13, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> I am sooooo glad this thread just popped up! I just posted about my hair shedding during stretches! This thread helps alot!! So I am SUBSCRIBING!!!


 

Protien might help you with the shedding.  I SHED LIKE A BANCHEE last time I relaxed.  Like freaking crazy.  And this time I'm hardly shedding at all!!  But I am doing bi weekly protien treatments.  This makes a difference.  Try that and see if it helps.

I also usually lather twice when I shampoo, but deeper in my stretch I lather once....and I find it helps my hair retain moisture, and this also helps me (I think) with the shedding.

try it and see if it works.


----------



## FunJoy! (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm only about a month and a half post of my 6 month stretch and i cant take it.....during my last relaxer, the stylist left me underprocessed after a 14 week stretch, and the funny thing is...my roots were bone straight but my hair was still rough....the NG in kicking my *** and its only been 6 weeks....to think I have 18 more to go!!!! grrr....


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 13, 2009)

mahogany_horizons said:


> Protien might help you with the shedding. I SHED LIKE A BANCHEE last time I relaxed. Like freaking crazy. And this time I'm hardly shedding at all!! But I am doing bi weekly protien treatments. This makes a difference. Try that and see if it helps.
> 
> I also usually lather twice when I shampoo, but deeper in my stretch I lather once....and I find it helps my hair retain moisture, and this also helps me (I think) with the shedding.
> 
> try it and see if it works.


 
After reading through a few threads and with the help of another young lady ( I wish I could remember her name) I realize that I need protein so I will be handling that Thanks Mahogany and the other lady!


----------



## Purfectalibi (Jan 13, 2009)

This is my first strecth EVERerplexed... I'm going for 16 weeks, and the first half is over. I already have over an inch of NG/wild animal thats taking over my head!!!! This weekend i'm getting braids to help tame the beast for the next 8 weeks...I'm nervous


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 14, 2009)

I am at 4 weeks post today.  This would normally be the day I relax.  But I canceled my appointment and am going to try and stretch.  As you can see from my siggy I have had bad luck with this in the past.  But I am determined to find the product--cream, spray, balm, oil, whatever--that will soften up my NG enough to keep my hair from breaking.  I lose so much hair when I have NG; gobs of hair in the sink.  It makes me want to cry.  But I am trying again.  I've easily spent $100 last month on moisturizers and conditioners.  Nothing seems to keep my NG soft enough.  If anyone has been through this please help.  I bought the daily moisturizer from Creme of Nature today.  Maybe that will be 'the one'.  Anyway, I am taking this stretching thing one week at a time.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I am at 4 weeks post today. This would normally be the day I relax. But I canceled my appointment and am going to try and stretch. As you can see from my siggy I have had bad luck with this in the past. But I am determined to find the product--cream, spray, balm, oil, whatever--that will soften up my NG enough to keep my hair from breaking. I lose so much hair when I have NG; gobs of hair in the sink. It makes me want to cry. But I am trying again. I've easily spent $100 last month on moisturizers and conditioners. Nothing seems to keep my NG soft enough. If anyone has been through this please help. I bought the daily moisturizer from Creme of Nature today. Maybe that will be 'the one'. Anyway, I am taking this stretching thing one week at a time. Wish me luck.


 
LaidBak, make sure to add some protein treatments in your regimen to strengthen your demarcation line. Maybe try some Duo Tex or Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor once a week followed by a moisturizing deep conditioner, okay?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm two weeks post tomorrow. I'm at least planning to do a 17 week stretch like last time.  I may go longer.  I will take it one week at a time once I reach 17 weeks.  My last stretch was really issue free.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be 11 weeks post in 2 days and I will attempt to stretch 12 weeks this time. I must admit, if it wasn't for my braids, I don't think I would have made it this far. My new growth has been out of control from week 7.


----------



## Kacie (Jan 15, 2009)

20 weeks post with only four weeks left.  I plan on relaxing the week of V-Day.


----------



## blvilla23 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is my first stretch.  I am at about 9 weeks and I am really tempted to give in because my edges are so moisture resistant.   My goal is 12 weeks.  

I used Profectiv 'Mega Growth' Growth lotion and Aphogee Provitamin Leave in conditioner and blow dried the roots.  That helped soften the NG everywhere but on the edges (particularly sides).  Would I be cheating if I relaxed the edges only????  Just kidding....I am going to try to hang in there. Pray for me!!


----------



## PGirl (Jan 15, 2009)

This is my 3rd stretch.  My first was 10, my 2nd was 13...They were both so hard.  This time I'm not sure how long I will go.  At least 10 but hopefully longer.  I will say that right now I am 6 weeks post and my NG is under control.  I think DC'ing helps alot and moisturizing my roots well, like Sylver2 said in her fotki has helped alot.  I use the scarf method and it works for my 4a hair.  

Stretching is a must....I will have my hair back the way it was when I was younger and so far I can tell that stretching really is key.  But stretching the right way is so important or you can break off your hair.

Condition, Condition,  Condition
Moisturize, Moisturize, Moisturize
^Thinks out Loud^


----------



## ayoung (Jan 15, 2009)

Checkin in:

5 weeks post 

Ya'll gonna c me in here alot---I have a long way to go!


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think I can last any longer. I will be seven weeks post on Saturday. Soo tired of the shedding and breakage. I don't think my hair is made for this stretching as all heads are not alike. If I don't get braids or a phony pony or something this weekend, I WILL RELAX! Sure thought I could do it.


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 15, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> I don't think I can last any longer. I will be seven weeks post on Saturday. Soo tired of the shedding and breakage. I don't think my hair is made for this stretching as all heads are not alike. If I don't get braids or a phony pony or something this weekend, I WILL RELAX! Sure thought I could do it.



Get some braids or twists. Your hair will thank you. Stop trying to comb your hair unless you are under the shower. Do you co wash?


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> LaidBak, make sure to add some protein treatments in your regimen to strengthen your demarcation line. Maybe try some Duo Tex or Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor once a week followed by a moisturizing deep conditioner, okay?


  Will do.  Thanks!


----------



## Spidergul (Jan 15, 2009)

I wish I had seen this thread before Tues-1/12/09.


----------



## Spidergul (Jan 15, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> I don't think I can last any longer. I will be seven weeks post on Saturday. *Soo tired of the shedding and breakage.* I don't think my hair is made for this stretching as all heads are not alike. If I don't get braids or a phony pony or something this weekend, I WILL RELAX! Sure thought I could do it.



You sound like me.  I made to just past 10.  I could not take the fuzz any longer.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm two weeks post tomorrow. I'm at least planning to do a 17 week stretch like last time. I may go longer. I will take it one week at a time once I reach 17 weeks. My last stretch was really issue free.


 
Wow! I am going for 17 weeks myself. I will be 10 weeks tomorrow.



tgrowe said:


> I don't think I can last any longer. I will be seven weeks post on Saturday. Soo tired of the shedding and breakage. I don't think my hair is made for this stretching as all heads are not alike. If I don't get braids or a phony pony or something this weekend, I WILL RELAX! Sure thought I could do it.


 
Like someone else asked, do you cowash? And tie down with a scarf? I am almost 10 weeks post and last night I cowashed, slicked in some Redken Butter Treat and tied down with a scarf. This morning, I was able to get a really sleek look and I can't keep my hand out of my roots. They feel so lush!!!  No heat, no comb, no brush. Just cowash and tie down at night.


----------



## robot. (Jan 15, 2009)

i'm having a little bit of shedding, but not nearly as bad as the first time i tried to stretch. i looked a hot mess.  now, i feel equipped to stretch successfully this time.  i co-wash every other day, run some CSI (no clue why; i just like it) and JBCO and comb through (though i know i have to stop raking through my hair) and then secure with a scarf. when i wake up in the morning, my hair is sleek and moisturized and my roots feel so soft. 

i plan to try the Duo Tex if my NG should come to be unmanageable.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 15, 2009)

mahogany_horizons said:


> Protien might help you with the shedding. I SHED LIKE A BANCHEE last time I relaxed. Like freaking crazy. And this time I'm hardly shedding at all!! But I am doing bi weekly protien treatments. This makes a difference. Try that and see if it helps.
> 
> I also usually lather twice when I shampoo, but deeper in my stretch I lather once....and I find it helps my hair retain moisture, and this also helps me (I think) with the shedding.
> 
> try it and see if it works.


 
Bi-weekly protein, heavy protein like Emergencee or Aphogee 2-min or the stinky kind (sorry, I forget the name...it's setting in my cabinet lol)?  I recently decided to henna again after having a bad result a few months ago.  I had used Bigen several weeks before the henna and I now know that was the major problem with the dryness.  I'm thinking using a 1-hr henna treatment (so not to overload the hair) in natural to leave a redness so I can very easily see the new growth then deep moisturizing weekly.  I'm trying to figure out if I wanna henna for the protein or Emergencee in addition because this shedding...good lawd!  I know I need a touch-up but I want to stretch so badly.  I have bought Silk Elements lye in mild.  I hope I don't lose my hair lolol


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 16, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Wow! I am going for 17 weeks myself. I will be 10 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Like someone else asked, do you cowash? And tie down with a scarf? I am almost 10 weeks post and last night I cowashed, slicked in some Redken Butter Treat and tied down with a scarf. This morning, I was able to get a really sleek look and I can't keep my hand out of my roots. They feel so lush!!!  No heat, no comb, no brush. Just cowash and tie down at night.


 
I used to cowash often when I began my hair journery last year but my hair was mushy from moisture overload and lack of protein. I have never stretched unless I had braids. This is the first time I have stretched and I have a lot to learn. I am happy to say that I did do a protein treament on my hair (an egg mixed with Pantene R&N; didn't have any Two step or Emergencee) and that helped. I REALLY moisturized with HE LTR and sealed with jojoba oil and that REALLY REALLY helped the shedding. I will invest in a phony pony (my hair is not long) or get some braids soon  and start cowashing while implenting the protein so I can win this battle. Thanks for the tip. And thank you as well longdayinthepark!


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 16, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Bi-weekly protein, heavy protein like Emergencee or Aphogee 2-min or the stinky kind (sorry, I forget the name...it's setting in my cabinet lol)?  I recently decided to henna again after having a bad result a few months ago.  I had used Bigen several weeks before the henna and I now know that was the major problem with the dryness.  I'm thinking using a 1-hr henna treatment (so not to overload the hair) in natural to leave a redness so I can very easily see the new growth then deep moisturizing weekly.  I'm trying to figure out if I wanna henna for the protein or Emergencee in addition because this shedding...good lawd!  I know I need a touch-up but I want to stretch so badly.  I have bought Silk Elements lye in mild.  I hope I don't lose my hair lolol




I LOVE SILK ELEMENTS.  i use no-lye (i know it's drying, but i have a sensitive scalp).  YOU'LL LOVE IT TOO 

I AM 11 WEEKS POST.  OFFICIALLY 1 WEEK AWAY FROM MY PLANNED RELAXER AT 12 WEEKS!!


----------



## butterfly3582 (Jan 16, 2009)

I am in.  I am only 3 weeks post, but I usually do a 12 week stretch.  I plan to do a 20 week stretch.  I hope to be APL by than plus that is my friends wedding so I want to wait for a perm.  

I already damp bun everyday so I will continue.   I usually do a protein treatment once a month (Apoghee 2 minute) once a month.  I will start closing monitoring my hair at 10 weeks to see if more protein is needed.  I wash and DC weekly.

I used to cowash once a week but stopped.   I guess i will be picking that back up as well. 

Well wish me luck ladies.


----------



## patientlygrowing (Jan 18, 2009)

**sigh** I DC'd last night and am wearing a bun today. This style is sooo boring to me but I know it is best for the cause. I'm only doing a 12 week stretch since this is my first. We'll see how this one goes to see if I can go longer, but its going to be summer soon...fingers crossed. I'll post pictures on perm days.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ladies, that are getting sick of protective styling, there are 3 threads with ideas and pics for over 100 PS's. You don't have to just resort to the bun - and even if you do, there are dozens of ways to wear one! That's what I did last year (same bun all day every day) and I got fed up. I'll try to find the links but the threads are called something like:


101 Protective Styles
2009: 52 Weeks of Protective Styles
7 Styles in 7 Days


----------



## Purfectalibi (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok I couldn't bring myself to get the braids, in fear of losing my sides AGAIN. I have worked too hard and too long to get them back from the last time. So I tried bantu knots (under my half wig) and bantu knot outs. I really think I can make it to the end of March now and not use heat............... Happy dance --->


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay my 12 weeks relaxer stretch ended yesterday and I am starting all over again but I'm transitioning to texlaxed hair so I'll stay a part of this thread. I will try to continue stretching 10-12 weeks at a time.


----------



## FunJoy! (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Ladies...I can honestly say I'm thinking of giving up, I'm about to be 7 weeks post and I am thinking of relaxing at 12 weeks instead of 24.....
I'm just soooo frustrated........I didn't know my hair grew this fast, I have an inch and a half of NG and I know its growth but I KINDA dont want it.....Anyhoo, HOPE all yall are doing fine....


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 23, 2009)

Im 6 months two weeks but in the calendar is almost 29 weeks ( don't ask). I have been doing daily braid outs. I apply NTM to the NG to soften them and braid my hair. I have almost 3 inches of NG under there. The worst part it grows in spiral so I have to detangle with my fingers. Below is just my New gowth.


----------



## FluffyRed (Jan 23, 2009)

Longdayinthepark said:


> The worst part *it grows in spiral* so I have to detangle with my fingers. Below is just my New gowth.


 
OOOH! we look like hair twins!!!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 24, 2009)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Im 6 months two weeks but in the calendar is almost 29 weeks ( don't ask). I have been doing daily braid outs. I apply NTM to the NG to soften them and braid my hair. I have almost 3 inches of NG under there. *The worst part it grows in spiral *so I have to detangle with my fingers. Below is just my New gowth.


 
Your hair spirals!!??

I damn near had a moment when i washed my hair last week and was detangling it and noticed 2 spirals right in the front.

I nearly jumped in my bathroom sink trying to get a closer shot in the mirror to look at it!

I didnt know my hair could do that!  It was so random! just these 2 little spirals.

I've stretched longer and never noticed it so it was weird to see it.


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 24, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> Your hair spirals!!??
> 
> I damn near had a moment when i washed my hair last week and was detangling it and noticed 2 spirals right in the front.
> 
> ...


 
Its weirder to feel it. It feels like worms. Im playing with them right now, cause I do not want my relaxed hair to tangle around them.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 25, 2009)

hi guys. just curious, how much growth do you usually get after stretching and how long do you stretch? i'm just getting antsy..

also, this is random but do you think it's realistic for me to plan to reach brastrap by the fall?


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 25, 2009)

Checking in on my stretch...
Cowashing is a lifesaver;  My last cowash w/ GVP Nexuss Humectress was wonderful.  My hair is so soft and silky.  I need to do a protein and DC session this week sometime.  Right now, I'm learning to leave my hair alone: no combing between washes.  Right now I fell like I can strech forever;  but I think that's called transitioning


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 25, 2009)

mahogany_horizons said:


> I LOVE SILK ELEMENTS. i use no-lye (i know it's drying, but i have a sensitive scalp). YOU'LL LOVE IT TOO
> 
> I AM 11 WEEKS POST. OFFICIALLY 1 WEEK AWAY FROM MY PLANNED RELAXER AT 12 WEEKS!!


 
I'm 11 weeks too!!!  I blew out my roots and all is well in stretcher's land! 



MizzBrown said:


> Your hair spirals!!??
> 
> I damn near had a moment when i washed my hair last week and was detangling it and noticed 2 spirals right in the front.
> 
> ...


 
DD spirals too. Perfect insy weensy spirals. A million of them - her hair is hecka thick. Problem is, they tangle with each other and will dred up if uncombed for more than a couple days. I got tired of fighting with them and she is now relaxed. She loves it though, she loves swinging her hair. And momma no longer cries on wash day. 



joytimes10 said:


> Checking in on my stretch...
> Cowashing is a lifesaver; My last cowash w/ GVP Nexuss Humectress was wonderful. My hair is so soft and silky. I need to do a protein and DC session this week sometime. Right now, I'm learning to leave my hair alone: no combing between washes. Right now I fell like I can strech forever; but I think that's called transitioning


 
Cowashes are the truth.  They def get me through the rough times.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

blessedandlucky said:


> hi guys. just curious, how much growth do you usually get after stretching and how long do you stretch? i'm just getting antsy..
> 
> also, this is random but do you think it's realistic for me to plan to reach brastrap by the fall?


 
Well the answer to this question would depend on a few variables and it's definately not the same from one person to another. 

It depends on:

one - what *your* hair's actual growth rate really is, 
two - what your overall health is like, 
three - exercise, 
four - how much water you drink, 
five - vitamins you take and/or healthy foods you consume

So you see, this would be a complicated question to answer acurately without knowing all the facts about you. I would tell you this though, hair typically grows *an average of* a 1/2 an inch per month, but for some it is as little as an 1/8 of an inch and for others a whole inch a month. In regards to your second question, again we don't know all the facts about you and your hair so the jury is still out on that one. 

Whatever you do, do not set unrealistic goals because if you do, you will be greatly disappointed and eventually sadly discouraged. Watch your hair to see how much you think it grows monthly and then go from there. In the beginning of my hair journey, I actually used to measure my hair growth and it was only at 1/4" a month now it grows 1/2" to 3/4" a month because of lots of care and attention. Good luck honey.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well the answer to this question would depend ona few variables and it's definately not the same from one person to another. It depends on
> one - what *your* actual hair's growth rate really is,
> two - what your overall health is like,
> three - exercise,
> ...



thanks for your response. i was really just looking for a range. i don't have a number i'm looking for and just anticipate being pleasantly surprised. i am just now beginning to pay attention to my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

blessedandlucky said:


> thanks for your response. i was really just looking for a range. i don't have a number i'm looking for and just anticipate being pleasantly surprised. i am just now beginning to pay attention to my hair.


 
Well you have beautiful hair and it's obvious you are taking very good care of it. It's good that you are now paying attention to it, this will help you in determinig with some measure of acuracy how fast it actually grows, provided there are no set backs of course.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 26, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I'm 11 weeks too!!!  I blew out my roots and all is well in stretcher's land!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I remember a little while after I joined LHCF I saw my first spiral in my hair! I'm like a 4z, maybe even a 5  so it was really small, but I saw it!! Now they pop up allll over the front of my head. I never thought my hair could do that either!

I also  cowashes.


----------



## Purfectalibi (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't take it anymore! I was supposed to wait until march to do my touch up but I want to do it now. I dont know what to do.


----------



## e$h (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I'm 18 weeks and OMG! My hair was a tangled mess tonight.  Spiderweb action all over my damn head.  After I detangeld for bout an hour I deep conditioned with ORS.  Love that stuff.  It always melts the tangles away.  I'm hoping to relax for my birthday which is on the 18th.  Hopefully I can tame this mess until then...


----------



## Purfectalibi (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok soooo I feel off the wagon. But in return I learned that after 2inches of new growth my hair is very difficult to relax.... Well, now I no that 9weeks is my MAX (4z+ anything over 9weeks=).....Thanks for the support ladies, keep growin!!


----------



## ayoung (Feb 5, 2009)

8 weeks post today....(rollersets & wet buns--no direct heat [yet])
Aiming for 8 more


----------



## Tarae (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm at 12 weeks right now.  I usually relax at 12 weeks since my first 14 week stretch was 

My hair was fine, no trouble.  It doesn't hurt that I went to the Dominican salon a few time and let them deal with it.  But when I washed my conditioner out this morning   And detangling was a TASK.  I still don't know if I want to continue with SE or try Butter Blends.  I'll have to order the BB so that's another week.  My mom told me before to never wait so long to relax again because it's too difficult for her (she does it for me).  We're gonna be fighting in a few weeks


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 5, 2009)

<huffs and puffs>

im at 15 weeks right now. 17 is the usual goal...but i think i can stretch longer than that. Ive been cowashing every other day...and the winter weather is making it drier more than ever.

 my ends look like i chewed them off or something. So i will straighten this weekend to see if there are any probs.

i really wanna be WOOOWed on relaxer day!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm back to 2 weeks post and have 10 more to go. I will be weaving up my hair on Sunday for 7 or 8 weeks so that should make it easier for  me to be able to stretch that long. I have been using MT a lot lately, and I noticed in that 2 weeks, that my hair is growing like crazy but I don't want to get overly excited just yet. I will wait for about the 10th week and see how much new growth I have then.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2009)

Tarae said:


> I'm at 12 weeks right now. I usually relax at 12 weeks since my first 14 week stretch was
> 
> My hair was fine, no trouble. It doesn't hurt that I went to the Dominican salon a few time and let them deal with it. But when I washed my conditioner out this morning  And detangling was a TASK. I still don't know if I want to continue with SE or try Butter Blends. I'll have to order the BB so that's another week. My mom told me before to never wait so long to relax again because it's too difficult for her (she does it for me). We're gonna be fighting in a few weeks


 
Tarae, if I was your mama, I would be fighting with you too.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2009)

ayoung said:


> 8 weeks post today....(rollersets & wet buns--no direct heat [yet])
> Aiming for 8 more


 
See, it's people like you who tempt me to stretch longer than my usual 10-12 weeks. Hmmmm, let me think, uhh, NO, I don't think so.


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 6, 2009)

I relaxed last night and I'm SOOO happy! Just ended a four month stretch! It was rough, but empowering. I gained a LOT of length, too! I plan on stretching at least 4 months this time as well. Maybe one day I will get to 6 months!


----------



## baddison (Feb 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> See, it's people like you who tempt me to stretch longer than my usual 10-12 weeks. Hmmmm, let me think, uhh, NO, I don't think so.


 

I hear ya!  I'm 7 weeks post.....got about 6 more to go until I'm 12 weeks and ready for my retouch.  Been using MT 5 days a week....my NG is a beast @ only 7 weeks.  THank goodness for bunning daily.  I barely have to deal with it except nitely to put more MT on the scalp.


----------



## ayoung (Feb 6, 2009)

Aggie, I would LUV to stretch to 16 weeks..i'm gonna try--but 10-12 is my usual. 

LOL--ur like--'uh-uh--not for me'



Aggie said:


> See, it's people like you who tempt me to stretch longer than my usual 10-12 weeks. Hmmmm, let me think, uhh, NO, I don't think so.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Feb 6, 2009)

Disclaimer:  This is my personal technique and I do not recommend anybody else try it.

I just figured out a way to stretch my relaxers.  First of all, I switched down to mild SE Relaxer for touchups.  Secondly, I mix Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair with Aphogee Moisturizing Conditioner or Silicon Mix.  I wash, dry to 80%, apply conditoner mix, blow dry to 100%, then flat iron hot, paying spec. attention to the roots.  I run a pass several times until the steam stops.  The keratin is infused.  I don't manipulate the hair for about 2 days.  Then I wet, apply oil (coconut, olive or castor) for several minutes, then wash with ayurvedic shikakai soap.  Voila.  My hair stays straight for almost a month.  I know, it sounds crazy but it helps me get the roots straight without relying upon a relaxer every 4-5 weeks because I have relatively fast growth.  It feels sealed and shiny and smooth for weeks on end.  In between, I just oil rinse or shampoo with ayurveda and apply jojoba, butters, anything I may have lying around.  So far, no problems.  My ultimate goal is to be able to stretch many months at a time with the relaxer but it's difficult since I shed rather quickly with ng.  This helps tremendously...knock on wood...so far.


----------



## baddison (Feb 7, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Disclaimer: This is my personal technique and I do not recommend anybody else try it.
> 
> I just figured out a way to stretch my relaxers. First of all, I switched down to mild SE Relaxer for touchups. Secondly, I mix Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair with Aphogee Moisturizing Conditioner or Silicon Mix. I wash, dry to 80%, apply conditoner mix, blow dry to 100%, then flat iron hot, paying spec. attention to the roots. I run a pass several times until the steam stops. *The keratin is infused*. I don't manipulate the hair for about 2 days. Then I wet, apply oil (coconut, olive or castor) for several minutes, then wash with ayurvedic shikakai soap. Voila. My hair stays straight for almost a month. I know, it sounds crazy but it helps me get the roots straight without relying upon a relaxer every 4-5 weeks because I have relatively fast growth. It feels sealed and shiny and smooth for weeks on end. In between, I just oil rinse or shampoo with ayurveda and apply jojoba, butters, anything I may have lying around. So far, no problems. My ultimate goal is to be able to stretch many months at a time with the relaxer but it's difficult since I shed rather quickly with ng. This helps tremendously...knock on wood...so far.


 

What does that mean: "The keratin is infused"???  Is this a straightening process?  Or is it a strengthening process?  Can this be done to the whole head: root-to-tip???


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm at 10 weeks post today. I've been trying to hold off on relaxing since week 8. Every time I get the urge I go wash my hair and make sure I massage my scalp really well so I can't relax for a few days. I hope to stretch first 16 weeks then if it's still manageable 6 months or more and I'm on the fence about transitioning. I have been washing every few days and airdrying and bunning for work but I get frustrated on the weekends bc of limited styling options. I haven't really used direct heat in a while. I have a few half wigs to pull me through those times
My hair isn't really responding the same to any of my conditioners (Aphogee hardcore, ORS mayo, Silicon mix, AO Honeysuckle rose) so I tried the yogurt/olive oil/honey conditioning treatment today. My hair is still airdrying so I'll see how it works out when my hair is dry. Hopefully this yogurt treatment works


----------



## Jadore_tay (Feb 10, 2009)

soooo help I want to relax im only 10 weeks in, how often can I blow out my roots? I want to stretch til march erplexed. I do not know why this such a problem to me I usually stretch for 3-4 months


----------



## SmartyPants (Feb 10, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> I relaxed last night and I'm SOOO happy! Just ended a four month stretch! It was rough, but empowering. I gained a LOT of length, too! I plan on stretching at least 4 months this time as well. Maybe one day I will get to 6 months!


 
About how much length did you gain?  I am currently 6 weeks into a planned 17 week stretch.  I'd like to know it will be worth it.


----------



## lolo2470 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm 17 weeks and tryong to go another 9....hopefully I can make it.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am currently 21 weeks as I type I am going for 26 weeks WOW Almost made it.


----------



## november wind (Feb 10, 2009)

4 months post with 3" of new growth.  I'm loving my new growth=)


----------



## dr.j (Feb 10, 2009)

Today I had a complete stranger ask me if my hair was real and then said "I can see your new growth"   I admit that I was lazy this weekend and did not straighten my NG as much as usual after I took out the ponytail rollerset but I didn't think it was THAT obvious.  I explained to her that I had stretched my relaxer to 12 weeks and had 4 weeks to go.  She then commented that my hair looked healthy.

Stay focused ladies!  We can do it!


----------



## Tamrin (Feb 11, 2009)

31 weeks at least that what my calendar says. My last relaxer was 7/7/08. I know some say I might as well transition. Nope. I'm stretching as long as I can and see where this takes me.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 16, 2009)

14 weeks, 3 days! 4 weeks to go!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 16, 2009)

For those who condition wash, how do you detangle OUT of the shower? What do you do with your hair to prevent breakage at the crown or demarcation?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm almost 12 weeks post and I'm going for a 6 month stretch. I intend to stay in braids until May. Depending on the amount of new growth I have, I may continue to stretch or relax.

Subscribing for motivation...


----------



## Opulence (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm at 26 weeks! i have braids in so that's helping. I only intended to stretch for 6 months but i may go ahead and TRY a year. we'll see how I'm feeling after the braids come out. you know how we get itchy to see progress!


----------



## prospurr4 (Feb 16, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> For those who condition wash, how do you detangle OUT of the shower? What do you do with your hair to prevent breakage at the crown or demarcation?


 
I am 12 weeks post, going for 14, and I co-wash once perweek.  First, I finger-detangle while my hair is still dry. Then I apply conditioner to my hair while dividing it into 4 sections.  I cover with a plastic cap for at least an hour, remove the cap to find moisturized hair, including the crown and demarcation areas.  I do a second finger-detangle, rinse in the shower, blot dry with a towel, then proceed to detangle with Jilbere de Paris shower comb as I rollerset.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm almost 12 weeks post and I'm going for a 6 month stretch. I intend to stay in braids until May. Depending on the amount of new growth I have, I may continue to stretch or relax.
> 
> Subscribing for motivation...


Well i am 12wks post and i'll be relaxing towards the end of May. Hang in there, i'm right with ya!


----------



## pmichael52172 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm coming up on 3 months post (I'm transitioning - not wearing weaves/braids/ponies) and I'm still finding the most successful things to be:

Moisturizing roots DAILY!
After moisturizing, continue using fingers to finger comb (carefully) and smooth down unruly areas with a wide toothed comb or boar bristle brush.
NO HEAT except on wash days (if curls are needed, touch up with Caruso steam rollers)

I only wash every two weeks (well my stylist does).  I don't get build-up because I use natural oils (shea, coconut, olive, etc.) so it sinks into my strands.

I'm LOVING my transition... uhhh so far. I've been so tempted to try others' methods and products but I won't until what I do now stops working.


----------



## Nayeli (Feb 16, 2009)

This has been my most difficult stretch to date!

And I've been doing stretches since August 2007. I was shedding and breaking all the time. Last week I resorted to a garlic treatment that cut all of that in its tracks. But I'm worried that I waited too long and may have experienced a setback. I guess I'll see when I relax. 

So for the ladies who have the moisture/protein down and are still experiencing excessive shedding/breakage - I strongly suggest that you believe the garlic treatment hype.

I'm nine weeks - aiming for 14. I think I'll get braids for these last five weeks because I want to kick up my growth aids a notch without having to manipulate my hair too much.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 16, 2009)

Please explain the garlic treatment. I'd like to try it. I have Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.

Thanks!! :blowkiss:


----------



## Nayeli (Feb 16, 2009)

I found a recipe on the forum, but deviated from it a little. 

I mixed 3 cloves of ground garlic (food processor or grater) with about 4 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil. Saturated my hair with it and sat under heat for about 20 minutes.

After this, I followed with my normal moisturising DC, back under heat again. My hair did a TOTAL 180. 

I had always heard about how effective the garlic treatments are but I thought I had everything under control lol. 

Oh, I had bits of garlic in my hair because I had used a grater instead of a food processor. But I decided to blow dry instead of my normal air dry, and this got the pieces out. HTH


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Please explain the garlic treatment. I'd like to try it. I have Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.
> 
> Thanks!! :blowkiss:


 
I have had the recipe in my fotki for this treatment for a while now SP. You're more than welcomed to check it out if you like.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2009)

prospurr4 said:


> I am 12 weeks post, going for 14, and I co-wash once perweek. First, I finger-detangle while my hair is still dry. Then I apply conditioner to my hair while dividing it into 4 sections. I cover with a plastic cap for at least an hour, remove the cap to find moisturized hair, including the crown and demarcation areas. I do a second finger-detangle, rinse in the shower, blot dry with a towel, then proceed to detangle with Jilbere de Paris shower comb as I rollerset.


 
This is very helpful propurr4. I will try this hen things get rough with my stretch this time.


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 17, 2009)

Relaxed my hair on Saturday after stretching 16 weeks..


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 17, 2009)

I will be 10 weeks post this Saturday.This is when i cross over into "Got Damn!" territory,because my ng just seems to turn vicious.

Kickign up my protein(dc'ing with a moisturizing condish + aphogee for damaged hair) helps keep this in check.Plus this is when Senscience cpr came through for me during my last stretch.I hope it sticks with me this go round.


----------



## Opulence (Feb 17, 2009)

Misseyl said:


> Relaxed my hair on Saturday after stretching 16 weeks..


 

do you have some progress pics for us?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 17, 2009)

I am 9 and a half weeks post. Going strong!  Had a nape setback.. Hoping stretching will help me retain length.

I plan on relaxing in APRIL if all goes well...If I don't see the progress I want/if I can hold out, maybe later!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I have had the recipe in my fotki for this treatment for a while now SP. You're more than welcomed to check it out if you like.


 
Thank you, sweetheart! I'll go peep you out now. :blowkiss:


----------



## preciousstone (Feb 17, 2009)

okay ladies...
if am experiencing breakage... should i try to stop it or relax?

I keep hoping that i'll try smthg else and the demarcation breakage will stop. i'm 12 weeks post 4b.

i posted on another thread couple nights ago and realized i was doing too much - too much manipulation.. some ladies thought it was time to just relax... i decided to kill the manipulation.  so i haven't really touched my hair since.. just doing a moisturizer on the ends every day. but i'm scared the minute i wash it or do anything.. i'll see those long annoying quiggly strands again.. UGH!!!!! 

I really want to stretch till end of march.  but if i cant.. that's fine... what y'all think.


----------



## baddison (Feb 17, 2009)

preciousstone said:


> okay ladies...
> if am experiencing breakage... should i try to stop it or relax?
> 
> I keep hoping that i'll try smthg else and the demarcation breakage will stop. i'm 12 weeks post 4b.
> ...


 
....but what are you doing to keep the new growth moisturized, too??  For me, the key to successful stretching is keeping the new growth very moist, it prevents breaking & snapping of dry new growth.  Also, during my stretch, I really up my protein treatments especially near the demarcation line.  I need that portion of hair to be particularly strong, since it is the area of the most weakness.  I am currently 8 weeks into my 13week stretch.  I use MT every nite....my new growth is a veritable FOREST!!!  But as long as I continue to keep it moist, then I do not suffer excessive shedding and/or breakage.  Are you making sure your new growth is kept moist???


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 18, 2009)

Opulence said:


> do you have some progress pics for us?


 

I'll see if I can post some this weekend.  I recently cut my hair so it isn't the length from last year.


----------



## prospurr4 (Feb 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is very helpful propurr4. I will try this hen things get rough with my stretch this time.


 
Thanks, Aggie!


----------



## hardymem (Feb 18, 2009)

I just want to know if there is anyone here who like me the back of my hair is so thick and unmanageable at like 4 weeks.  I don't think its new growth because I can feel where the new growth starts.  It's almost like my relaxer is turning back or something.  Don't know why but always happens in the back, can't even get a comb through it and makes it very difficult to not use heat because I prefer my hair to flow not be packed up on my head.  I'm about to break down and go back to a stylist every 2 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2009)

preciousstone said:


> okay ladies...
> if am experiencing breakage... should i try to stop it or relax?
> 
> I keep hoping that i'll try smthg else and the demarcation breakage will stop. i'm 12 weeks post 4b.
> ...


 


baddison said:


> ....but what are you doing to keep the new growth moisturized, too?? For me, the key to successful stretching is keeping the new growth very moist, it prevents breaking & snapping of dry new growth. Also, during my stretch, I really up my protein treatments especially near the demarcation line. I need that portion of hair to be particularly strong, since it is the area of the most weakness. I am currently 8 weeks into my 13week stretch. I use MT every nite....my new growth is a veritable FOREST!!! But as long as I continue to keep it moist, then I do not suffer excessive shedding and/or breakage. Are you making sure your new growth is kept moist???


 
baddison is right preciousstone. Increasing your protein treatments on the demarcation line is imperative to keeping it strong. Also less manipulation is a great idea. I would definitely keep it moisturized with a moisturizer like salerm 21 or lacio lacio as these have a little protein in them to keep that line as strong as possible throughout the day. I find that UBH hair moisturizing lotion is awesome for this as well. If your hair is not in a protective style (which I actually recommend at this point in your stretch) then a weekly mild protein treatment is necessary for your hair's strength. And remember to keep it moisturized.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm 7 weeks post as of tomorrow.  If I have new growth I can't tell.  The demarcation line is not clear.  Last stretch I wasn't really able to tell until about 8 weeks.  I know cowashing and dcing has been key.  I don't manipulate my hair much but I'm trying to do it less and less and trying to work on getting more protein into my life.


----------



## preciousstone (Feb 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> baddison is right preciousstone. Increasing your protein treatments on the demarcation line is imperative to keeping it strong. Also less manipulation is a great idea. I would definitely keep it moisturized with a moisturizer like salerm 21 or lacio lacio as these have a little protein in them to keep that line as strong as possible throughout the day. I find that UBH hair moisturizing lotion is awesome for this as well. If your hair is not in a protective style (which I actually recommend at this point in your stretch) then a weekly mild protein treatment is necessary for your hair's strength. And remember to keep it moisturized.




Okay.. so maybe i might be getting the hang of this.. the demarcation line breakage is less noticeable -- i'm keeping my hands out of my hair, (which for me is hard cuz i've been studying for a major exam and i tend to itch at my scalp even tho its not itchy - its a nervous tick.. i know its wierd)

anyway.. so my hands have been out of my hair.. and what's helped is that my hair is doused in coconut oil - so everytime i even try to touch my head my hand looks like i just dipped it in lard....  

also i flat ironed some ng and it made it easier.. and i've stopped trying to comb thru the ng... i am settling with whatever detangle i get after my dc after shower.. and not coming thru anytime thereafter.

the only thing i am still trying to figure out is - and i posted a question about this is whether oil based or moisture based moisturizers are better for my ng.. so far the coconut oil is working and i read somewhere that its the only oil that has moisturizing properties as well.. so it penetrates the hair...

so that's where i am.. i'm now 13 weeks post.. i think.. last relaxer was 2 days before thanksgiving...

I'm forging on!!!!! I think I'm going for another 4 weeks.  Focussing on daily and dc moisture.  

I hear you guys on the protein thing... but I neglected to mention that when i first started dealing with demarcation breakage.. I tried an aphogee treatment (the one that makes your hair all hard) and nothing.. then i tried garlic shampoo.. nothing.. 

now i'm sticking with coconut oil i'm gonna try a daily protein moisture like y'all suggested... the salerm or dudleys.. not sure yet.. gonna stick with the dousing coconut oil and see if the breakage subsides even more... and am also not gonna be washing as much... i think once a week or every 10 days.  i dunno if this makes sense.. but at this point my hair likes to be a little stinkier.. 

thanks ladies for the support... i'll keep you guys posted.

ETA: I'm gonna be digging around for a good moisture dc... any suggestions?


----------



## MissNina (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^
A good moisture DC is Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment. My hair loves it!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm 15 weeks. At this point a full wet set is very difficult, especially in the back, but I am treating myself to wear it down tomorrow. After that, back to PSing and cowashing. I'll just do pony sets.

Also, I was planning to relax in 2 weeks, but my stylist is booked so it looks like it'll be another 4 - 5.  I wasn't planning on going this long, but oh well, I'll really need to bump up the moisture (and a little protein, just on the demarcation line).


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 22, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I'm 15 weeks. At this point a full wet set is very difficult, especially in the back, but I am treating myself to wear it down tomorrow. After that, back to PSing and cowashing. I'll just do pony sets.
> 
> *Also, I was planning to relax in 2 weeks, but my stylist is booked so it looks like it'll be another 4 - 5.*  I wasn't planning on going this long, but oh well, I'll really need to bump up the moisture (and a little protein, just on the demarcation line).


Weeks? Ouch! I envy you! Is this the longest relaxer stretch that you've had?


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 22, 2009)

I have tried to stretch in the past with no success.  I get so much breakage!   I used to relax after 1/2 inch of NG, which is exactly 4 weeks.  I am trying Ladies, really.   I am now at my first ever 5 week stretch.  I've been using growth aides and I have 1 inch of NG in most areas.  I am bunning, and baggying, and DCing, and avoiding mirrors, and cursing, and fussing...

If you have any words of inspiration lay them on me--PLEASE.  I'm going to tough it out as long as possible.  If I can just keep my hair soft and shiny I can do it.  But my hair doesn't hold on to moisture at all.  Its weakest when wet so co-washing every day is not really an option. I lose too much hair on wash days.


----------



## preciousstone (Feb 23, 2009)

ok ladies.. i dont think am going to make it. i thot i had it in the bag with the whole coconut oil thing. i am in a state of panic cuz i'm getting knots and wierd looking loops in my hair.. and the breakage is rearing its ugly head again. this is about the 2nd of breakage for me.

so i need some advice..

do i get braids or relax?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 24, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> Weeks? Ouch! I envy you! Is this the longest relaxer stretch that you've had?


 
Yep! The bright spot is I'll be able to relax a little sooner during the summer, maybe at 15 or 16 weeks.



LaidBak said:


> I have tried to stretch in the past with no success. I get so much breakage! I used to relax after 1/2 inch of NG, which is exactly 4 weeks. I am trying Ladies, really. I am now at my first ever 5 week stretch. I've been using growth aides and I have 1 inch of NG in most areas. I am bunning, and baggying, and DCing, and avoiding mirrors, and cursing, and fussing...
> 
> If you have any words of inspiration lay them on me--PLEASE. I'm going to tough it out as long as possible. If I can just keep my hair soft and shiny I can do it. But my hair doesn't hold on to moisture at all. Its weakest when wet so co-washing every day is not really an option. I lose too much hair on wash days.


 
You sure you can't cowash, but at night? You could always go to bed with a wet bun and scarf and it should be mostly dry the next morning. You could do it every other day, or even every 3 days. I'm pushing this because cwing really whips my hair into shape!  If my hair starts breaking, after one or two cowashes it is lusher and softer again.
 Seriously, without it, I would NOT be able to make it.



preciousstone said:


> ok ladies.. i dont think am going to make it. i thot i had it in the bag with the whole coconut oil thing. i am in a state of panic cuz i'm getting knots and wierd looking loops in my hair.. and the breakage is rearing its ugly head again. this is about the 2nd of breakage for me.
> 
> so i need some advice..
> 
> do i get braids or relax?


 
How far along are you? Have you tried scurl? What is your hair type?


----------



## MRJ1972 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am also stretching my relaxer and find it really hard to get the hair into a bun, wet, without combing the NG and the NG started to loc because I was not able to comb it.  I now have a sew-in with hair out in the top and sides...I have several broken hairs in the top of my head..I am 8 weeks post on the hair that it out of the weave and 5 months post on the hair that is braided into the weave....My hair is 4b SL by the way...thanks


----------



## preciousstone (Feb 24, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> How far along are you? Have you tried scurl? What is your hair type?


am 13 weeks, 4b relaxed.


----------



## Opulence (Feb 25, 2009)

preciousstone said:


> am 13 weeks, 4b relaxed.


 
If you really want to hold out I would get the braids. that's what I did. I was itching for a relaxer and my hair was getting pretty difficult and I was afraid of breakage. I didn't know what to do so I got braids, that way I don't have to make a decision for at least two months. But I'm trying to hang on to these braids for at least 3 months. We'll see. the new growth is coming in some kind of fierce and it's itching like crazy.


----------



## preciousstone (Feb 27, 2009)

I CAVED LADIES! erplexed I felt like i needed to stave off the breakage. am thinking this hair cycle i'm going to plan on breading around 8 weeks post and see if that will help me stretch better.  am also going to do some protein research so that i can alter my regime to prepare my hair to avoid demarcation issues when the ng comes in.  

thanks


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 28, 2009)

Getting ready to end my stretch around the 3rd week in March.

Still not ready to transition yet. I should be 21 Weeks Post when I get my relaxer.

I have to get a new stylist and school her on how to do my hair. She was okay before LHCF but now i need to watch her like a hawk. 

I plan to base my head up REALLY well with some Vatika Frosting before I go and make sure she DUSTS my ends and not cut my progress off.....i'm anxious to see how long it is.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies.  I am 29 weeks post and I just had to get my hair braided!! Sadly, I was told by my future stylist that my hair needed a few more months before going to a texturizer so it looks like I will have to stretch to June!!! OMG!!!! My sister is getting married at the end of March, so I will take out my braids then get a Nioxin dermabrasion scalp tx, then wash, dc, and flat iron.  After this, I'll probably wig or weave it til June....


----------



## Tyra (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay I can't lie I'm no real hardcore stretcher so I'm learning. I didn't do a lot of searching the threads on here so I didn't know this thread existed. I'm soooooo glad it does. I need help! I stretch my relaxer for the first time for 11 weeks (the goal was 12) I couldn't even stretch one more week. I was experiencing some drama for real. Now I kind of have an idea of what I should be doing and what I should not be doing to prevent all of the hoo-ha this time around. I just ran into one delima though. I started using mega tek and the otc every so often and seems that it has taken that 11 weeks worth of new growth that I had texlaxed and totally made it thick and crinkly again in some areas(which I would loovvvve if I didn't have such a problem trying to manage it day to day). So it seems like when I do this next stretch (for hopefully a few weeks longer than the first) that I will have double the new growth thickness in some aread. I hope that makes sense. I know this may sound foolish but is that what some on here mean when they  say that their ng reverted? If that's what that means I don't like it. I am so afraid that this will cause my stretching process to be difficult and damaging. BTW I am 4 weeks post so I have a ways to go. I am open to any tips and personal stories.  This is supposed to be a benefit to my hair not cause it damage.  I want to do all that I can to go through this second stretch with no breakage. thanx.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm 15 wks post.  I will relax next weekend at 16wks.  This is so far my longest stretch.  I have maintained by weekly rollersetting, deep cond and protein treatments.  But it was really ayurvedic that pushed me over the top.  It made my ng so soft and allowed me to stretch longer.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 28, 2009)

janeemat said:


> I'm 15 wks post.  I will relax next weekend at 16wks.  This is so far my longest stretch.  I have maintained by weekly rollersetting, deep cond and protein treatments.  But it was really ayurvedic that pushed me over the top.  It made my ng so soft and allowed me to stretch longer.



Thanks, janeemat!! What's your Ayurvedic regimen that keeps your NG soft? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 1, 2009)

I am 25 weeks post and just took out my kinky twist!  Man I got some ng that is out of control.  My hair is red in some areas from my last rinse, dirty brown in some areas (my natural color) and grey in others (my new natural color?).  This week I will co-wash often and DC 2x.  I will henna next week and roller set oh and dust my ends.  The following week I will cowash and DC in prepration for another round of braids!

I am not relaxing until Xmas, I want to give my hair a rest and experience my natural hair.


----------



## baddison (Mar 2, 2009)

Checking in.  February is over.  Currently 10weeks post....only 3more to go...


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Mar 2, 2009)

Checking in as well, 9 1/2 weeks post trying to stretch to 12 wks....for my 2yr anniversary...will update with pics when I relax...Hopefully I am a lot closer to MBL


----------



## Mo96 (Mar 2, 2009)

First time checking in...I'm going on 8 weeks post. This is actually the first time I've ever tried to stretch past 6 weeks (without using braids or weave). It's not as bad as I thought! My rollerset was so full this weekend. I love it! I'm going to try to make it to 12 weeks (maybe longer).


----------



## Aggie (Mar 2, 2009)

Checking in...still have a long way to go. I am currently 3.5 weeks and going for 12 weeks this time.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am currently have 2 weeks to go out of my 26 week stretch. =)


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 2, 2009)

Due to unfortunate circumstances...my stretch will be extended to June.  I am currently 29 weeks post with 12 more weeks to go...yikes!


----------



## jazzyto (Mar 2, 2009)

I am on my first 12 week stretch!  I ususally relax at 6-8. I had the urge to relax yesterday but didnt so I'll see how long I can go.  I was disappointed to see that I only have 1 inch of new growth unstretched. oh well.


----------



## Kiki82 (Mar 4, 2009)

Right now I'm 11 weeks post. My question is how do you successfully stretch a relaxer without breakage? Can someone give me a breakdown like:

Week 1-12 Wash once a week...etc
Week12-24: Wash hair twice a month...etc..

Thanks,
Kiki82


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Mar 4, 2009)

7 Week post .  5 weeks left to go for 12 weeks.  I am so tired..lawd, lawd, lawd I am so tired but am trying to hold out for my wedding anniverary LOL!


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Mar 4, 2009)

8.5 weeks post.  I usually relax at around 4 weeks so this is a big deal for me.  I am not sure how much longer I am going to go, it gets tougher and tougher every week.  I may relax this weekend, if not I probably will not go longer than 10 weeks.  Maybe next time I will try for longer.


----------



## Opulence (Mar 4, 2009)

28 weeks post. In kinky twists at the moment. will TRY to do a year, if I can't make it I will relax or texlax at 40.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kiki82 said:


> Right now I'm 11 weeks post. My question is how do you successfully stretch a relaxer without breakage? Can someone give me a breakdown like:
> 
> Week 1-12 Wash once a week...etc
> Week12-24: Wash hair twice a month...etc..
> ...


 
I stretched for 17.5 weeks last time.  My first time ever doing this.  In the past I would relax at 6-8 weeks.  The two things that made a huge difference for me was cowashing and dc's.  Right now no matter how far I am into a stretch:

co-wash 1x/wkly
wash 1x/wkly
dc 3x/wkly (1 time on dry hair)

New growth was not an issue. I gained about 2 inches last time (about 1/2 inch a month).  To be honest I can not tell difference between the two textures into far into the stretch.  It really did not become an issue until 1-2 days before I relaxed.


----------



## TiZi (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi I have been stretching for 7 months...

But now I am kinda torn. I *love* my curls, (my stylist has never relaxed my hair bone straight)...but also I don't want to big chop. I want to transition to a texturizer, I think there will be different textures but not that bad b/c my hair already isn't bone straight. 
I was only planning on stretching for 6 months so I know I need to decide...

What do you guys think??


----------



## TiZi (Mar 4, 2009)

Kiki82 said:


> Right now I'm 11 weeks post. My question is how do you successfully stretch a relaxer without breakage? Can someone give me a breakdown like:
> 
> Week 1-12 Wash once a week...etc
> Week12-24: Wash hair twice a month...etc..
> ...




I am new here but I have lurking for a long time also I am accustomed to stretching as I have always done it.

Anyhow for me what works is co-washing everyday. Not necessarily in the beginning (first 1-3 months) but definitely after that.  I am 7 months post and if didnt co-wash I would be losing hair everywhere. For you I think it is important to discover what your hair likes (braidouts co-washing, blowouts etc.) and stick to it. 

I hope I was clear and this helped.


----------



## TiZi (Mar 4, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Hi Ladies.  I am 29 weeks post and I just had to get my hair braided!! Sadly, I was told by my future stylist that my hair needed a few more months before going to a texturizer so it looks like I will have to stretch to June!!! OMG!!!! My sister is getting married at the end of March, so I will take out my braids then get a Nioxin dermabrasion scalp tx, then wash, dc, and flat iron.  After this, I'll probably wig or weave it til June....



I want to switch to a texturizer too!!! are your currently relaxed bone straight?? what hair type are you?? Did your stylist say this so that by June you will have more new growth??


----------



## MissNina (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll be 11 weeks post and I'm finding this stretch soooooooo much easier than my last one. I lost so much hair during that one  I've been finding out a lot about my hair lately.

What is helping me is very, VERY low manipulation. I am only washing every 2 weeks now and detangling that wash day only. Once a week (once I'm done being sick) I'm going to be  co-washing my hair and DCing along with that so I don't have to moisturize outside of that day until wash day. NO DETANGLING. I'm still bunning/half wigging 24/7. 

Detangling once every 2 weeks I think is the key for me. Detangling on dry hair has been a hair saver! 

As long as I can limit the amount of times I touch it, the better.


----------



## november wind (Mar 4, 2009)

I am now 5 months post.  Doesn't seem my grays are going to come in anytime soon, so I'll be touching up next month (month 6).  If they magically appear before then, then it will be BC time!!  This is my second longest stretch ever!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm stretching for six months too. I plan to get braids next week so I can avoid the temptation to cut or perm. This is my second time stretching for this length of time.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 4, 2009)

Ms.Wilson said:


> I want to switch to a texturizer too!!! are your currently relaxed bone straight?? what hair type are you?? Did your stylist say this so that by June you will have more new growth??


 
Yup.  Bone straight...but my hair does not like relaxers, so I need to "down-grade".  It was recommended that I wait until June because I still needed to add elasticy to my hair before switching to another chemical process. So I will be using the complete Aphogee line with a good moisturizing DC to give my hair the strength it needs


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 4, 2009)

Miss Nina--Good point about low manipulation.  I'm a bunner.  I air dry.  I rarely flat iron or blow dry.


----------



## TiZi (Mar 4, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Yup.  Bone straight...but my hair does not like relaxers, so I need to "down-grade".  It was recommended that I wait until June because I still needed to add elasticy to my hair before switching to another chemical process. So I will be using the complete Aphogee line with a good moisturizing DC to give my hair the strength it needs



Good luck!!! are you doing to BC?? I dont want to... I think I will slowly cut off my straighter ends.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well it's official, my stylist isn't available until Mar 28.  So I have to tack another 3 weeks to my stretch. I'll be 17 weeks on Fri and 20 weeks on relaxer day. 

I'm hanging in there, not too bad. The cowashing keeps it under control.  I'm just anxious to let my hair swang....


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 4, 2009)

Subscribing....


----------



## PGirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I am at 12 weeks post (13 this Saturday) and I swear I have a secret weapon.  Today my good friend asked me if I got a relaxer because girlfriend my hair is silky and straight.  How did I do it?  I put a little castor oil on my roots while hair was wet/damp.  Just part hair, large drop of castor (I have an applicator bottle) on fingers and spread on new growth.  Then, Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 (only buy this from Sallys not the cheap BSS)  on the rest of my hair down to ends.  I ponytail rollerset and flat ironed roots only on medium setting and my hair looks divine.  DO NOT knock this one until you try it.  I am sold.  I know I can stretch my longest ever at least 17 weeks.  My hair is still moisturized and tangle free after 3 days.  And the shine is ultra ridiculous!

Don't go crazy with the castor...just a little does the job! I only put castor oil on my roots while wet/damp not on dry hair.  If you flat iron, always use heat protectant and use the lowest setting that you can stand.  This method worked great when I airdried with a scarf too.  Hair was FLAT!  There is something about castor oil ya'll...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well I'm 17.5 weeks and I am going to have to start using heat. I had a major detangling session yesterday while my hair was wet, covered with conditioner and using a wide tooth seamless comb. I'm going to have to use heat to smooth down the cuticle and make detangling easier for these last 3 weeks, because I can't take another detangling session like this last one.  Either that, or cornrows. 

Still, I did good considering I have only used heat 2 - 3 times over this past 17 weeks.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 9, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Still, I did good considering I have only used heat 2 - 3 times over this past 17 weeks.


You sure did !

I will be 10 weeks post this week and trying to stretch to 17 (May 1st).  I was contemplating 25 (July 1st) but I'm starting to get lazy with my hair and that can get scary when stretching.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Mar 9, 2009)

I am debating whether I should relax at 3 months, which is soon, or go for another 6-month stretch.

Postpartum shedding has been attacking my ends, with fine knots at the ends.  

I don't know which will be worse, stretching it or relaxing it...what do you ladies think?


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm well due to a underprocessing snafu, I think I may be investing in a half wig.  Hairsisters.com, here I come....


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2009)

LadyEsquire said:


> I am debating whether I should relax at 3 months, which is soon, or go for another 6-month stretch.
> 
> Postpartum shedding has been attacking my ends, with fine knots at the ends.
> 
> I don't know which will be worse, stretching it or relaxing it...what do you ladies think?


 
This depends LE on whether you are protective styling or not. I know this one thing makes a huge difference especially when it comes to manipulating it less and less to avoid those knots. Or you can do what Butterfly08 has done - and straighten the ends a bit and see if that will help take out the knots. Have you tried using some kind of porosity control yet? That might help too.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Well I'm 17.5 weeks and I am going to have to start using heat. I had a major detangling session yesterday while my hair was wet, covered with conditioner and using a wide tooth seamless comb. I'm going to have to use heat to smooth down the cuticle and make detangling easier for these last 3 weeks, because I can't take another detangling session like this last one.  Either that, or cornrows.
> 
> Still, I did good considering I have only used heat 2 - 3 times over this past 17 weeks.


 
Darn girl, I really wished I could stretch consistently as long as you and LadyEsquire does. I can successfully at 12 weeks but after that, my hair just acts all freaky.


----------



## Kiki82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Checking in currently 12 weeks post relaxer going for a 6 month stretch....


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 10, 2009)

My new growth is trying to challenge me.  It really is.  I HATED my hair yesterday.  I was so mad.  It will not win. I changed things along the way during the last stretch that are being fully implemented for this entire stretch (no heat, no combing except on wash days, bunning).  It is making it a bit difficult. I gotta up the co-washing to 2x/wk.  My hair lays flat but it is hiding a forest.  I just needed to vent a bit. I'm good to go now !


----------



## Platinum (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going on 15 weeks now. Still in braids but will probably henna after I remove them, wait a few weeks, and then braid it back up. Striving for a 6 month stretch (May 22) but may continue stretching depending on the results.


----------



## Toy (Mar 10, 2009)

I will be 14wks this friday and thats my goal date so i am relaxing this mess cant wait, next time around i am going for 16wks and that will be my limit.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 10, 2009)

LadyEsquire said:


> I am debating whether I should relax at 3 months, which is soon, or go for another 6-month stretch.
> 
> Postpartum shedding has been attacking my ends, with fine knots at the ends.
> 
> I don't know which will be worse, stretching it or relaxing it...what do you ladies think?


 
3 months is still very, very good.  What has your regimen been? Perhaps try tweaking it first, and if the ng keeps winning, go ahead and relax and reassess your strategy for the next stretch.



Aggie said:


> Darn girl, I really wished I could stretch consistently as long as you and LadyEsquire does. I can successfully at 12 weeks but after that, my hair just acts all freaky.


 
I know what you mean.  I really have little choice as my fav stylist is 3 hours away and I refuse to take a risk with someone else. So I have to go on a Saturday that she has a morning slot open. It forces me to learn to deal with my ng. 



Shay72 said:


> My hair lays flat but it is hiding a forest. I just needed to vent a bit. I'm good to go now !


 
I can sooooooooooooooooo relate!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 10, 2009)

Well i'll be 16 wks post tomorrow. My stylist will be trimming and flat ironing it for me. Eight more weeks to go...


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 10, 2009)

Ms.Wilson said:


> Good luck!!! are you doing to BC?? I dont want to... I think I will slowly cut off my straighter ends.


 
Thanks a lot!! I will need lots of luck 'n prayer with this endeavor!! No BC for me....I have a younger brother that I look a lot a like, if I were to BC, my family would mistake me for him!!!

But, no, I will wait until I hit Full APL before cutting off all of the relaxed ends.....

Good luck to you and happy haor growing!!


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 10, 2009)

Checking in at 20 Weeks Post today.

I'm getting a relaxer next week with some layers. CANNOT WAIT!! 

My hair doesnt look like its grown much because of the shrinkage. Anxious to see how much progress i have.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 10, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> Checking in at 20 Weeks Post today.
> 
> I'm getting a relaxer next week with some layers. CANNOT WAIT!!
> 
> My hair doesnt look like its grown much because of the shrinkage. Anxious to see how much progress i have.


 
Ooh, please post pics.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 11, 2009)

I cant get on as much right now due to work hours, but I will be 27 weeks post and I am starting to have a hard time dealing with this mess.  I am soooo tempted to just go ahead and relax now.........I am getting box braids on 21 March just let me make it until then andd I will be good to go.  I am trying to stretch until Dec which will be about 65 weeks post.  I was doing 2 mos in braids and 3 weeks out but I think I am going to change that to 2 weeks out cause I am manipulating toooo much.

If anyone has suggestions PM me please I need all the advice  can get.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Mar 12, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Ooh, please post pics.


 
Yeah, I love her pics. 



Aggie said:


> This depends LE on whether you are protective styling or not. I know this one thing makes a huge difference especially when it comes to manipulating it less and less to avoid those knots. Or you can do what Butterfly08 has done - and straighten the ends a bit and see if that will help take out the knots. Have you tried using some kind of porosity control yet? That might help too.


 
Good points. I have thought about wearing it straight from this point on.  But with this postpartum shedding, I feel like I should be manipulating it as little as possible. I'll try it anyway.  My most successful stretch, I did Butterfly's regimen the last 12 weeks, and my hair thrived. I'll return to that.



Butterfly08 said:


> 3 months is still very, very good.  What has your regimen been? Perhaps try tweaking it first, and if the ng keeps winning, go ahead and relax and reassess your strategy for the next stretch.


 
Yeah, Butterfly, I'm gonna do some tweaking first.  I was using little to no heat the first 12 weeks. I was prepooing, washin, DCing with heat once a week.  Wore it out very little, and wore it in loose buns.  That's pretty much it.  I may go back to rollersetting and flat-ironing the roots for the next few weeks to see how far I can go without a relaxer.

I want to give my hairline a break, and its been recovering so steadily, I don't want to mess with it.


----------



## ayoung (Mar 12, 2009)

13 weeks post and still in a sewin. (4 weeks for the sewin) I want to wear this for 3-4 more weeks and get another install.

But--first I have have to order more EP hair--14 in this time


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm heading into week 12 next week.  This is the first time I've stretched....
But, thanks to this board I'm able to maintain because of my new found style of braid outs.  I'm going for 16 weeks, if I am still able to maintain once 16 hits I'll try to go a bit longer maybe 18 weeks maybe 24 weeks...we'll see!!!

First pic is a few days after the relaxer the other pic is today with braid outs...

Happy Growing Ladies!


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 12, 2009)

I am in my 30th week and OMG! I have month old braids in and I am ready to take these out, OUT, OUT!!!!!!!!! I purchased a boat load of new products that I have been unable to use and I am sooooo thirsty to start trying these out.  I would remove these braids this weekend, but I am travelling to Cali next week and I would hate to scare the locals with my seven months post hair (UNLESS, someone can give me some tips on a hairstyle that will be suitable after removing my braids-- 7 months post-relaxer hair)....


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 12, 2009)

I cant really style my hair. Sick of doing rollersets.

I've been brushing it back into a sloppy ponytail/bun.

I also broke two hairclips yesterday trying to pin it up. Hair is so thick from stretching that it cant hold a hair clip.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 12, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> I cant really style my hair. Sick of doing rollersets.
> 
> I've been brushing it back into a sloppy ponytail/bun.
> 
> *I also broke two hairclips yesterday trying to pin it up. Hair is so thick from stretching that it cant hold a hair clip*.


 
Dang, yeah I won't even attempt to do that it won't work out  I'm almost 14 weeks post. After seeing that braid out thread I'm going to try that this weekend hopefully it works out and lasts for a few days. Bunning is getting ridiculously boring.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 16, 2009)

I've noticed that that I should get a retouch when regardless of my patience and conditioner, my ends just won't act right and I begin to see shedding.

My goal was 24 weeks
Retouch in 18 weeks next weekend

Hopefully I'm BSL


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 18, 2009)

yall making me feel bad.... I'm almost 9 wks post and griping becos of my ng and I knoooo I don't have half as much as you long stretchers do! *zips up mouth*


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 20, 2009)

19 weeks post! Relaxing next Sat!! :woohoo:

I had a rough moment a week ago but I made it through.  I made BSL and I can't wait to see it straight!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 20, 2009)

Legend said:


> Congrats on your stretch!!!
> 
> Just stick with it and you'll get through. I just finished a 24-week stretch a few weeks ago myself, and it was pretty good. I only relaxed my hair 3 times last year!
> 
> ...


 

What protein treatmeants do you guys use and how do you apply it? Section by section? I'm at 8 weeks and my new growth is COURSE. I'm thinking about shea butter to to soften it. 

i'm a 4b relaxed.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> I cant really style my hair. Sick of doing rollersets.
> 
> I've been brushing it back into a sloppy ponytail/bun.
> 
> I also broke two hairclips yesterday trying to pin it up. Hair is so thick from stretching that it cant hold a hair clip.


 
On Tuesday I couldn't pull my hair back into a bun so I slapped a headband in and it looked like a big bushy braidout.  What a bad hair day.  My last stretch--trouble didn't start happening until that last week. I'm thinking it's because I have more new growth this time around.  I'm attempting to go for an additional 6 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2009)

I am 8 weeks post relaxer and getting ready to remove this sew-in but will be putting in braids or cornrows almost straight away to stretch at least another 4-6 weeks before I relax. I'll see if I can make it to 16 weeks but not making any promises.


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 20, 2009)

Getting my hair relaxed on Monday after a 14 week stretch! Yay! I will miss my new growth though.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm 11 wks post.  These pics were taken sometime between weeks 8-10.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 21, 2009)

Week 31 and counting. I took out my braids yesterday and pre-pood overnight with WEN Sweet Almond Mint CC mixed with WEN moisture intense and sealed with coconut oil.  I will rinse and wash/DC using the Crown and Glory method later today. I will finish with a braid-out and hopefully, I will be fit to be out in the public


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 21, 2009)

I just finished my 26 weeks stretch will not be doing that again. I will be going back to 12-16 weeks no longer no sooner.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^LOL.

19 weeks and one day. Yes I am counting down until I relax next week.

Shay your hair is really coming in.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 21, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> ^^^LOL.
> 
> 19 weeks and one day. Yes I am counting down until I relax next week.
> 
> Shay your hair is really coming in.


 

No more going this long I will only do 12-18 weeks at a time.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2009)

16 weeks!  I still haven't taken out my braids yet but I'll probably do it within the next few days.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> ^^^LOL.
> 
> 19 weeks and one day. Yes I am counting down until I relax next week.
> 
> Shay your hair is really coming in.


Yeah I think when it gets that close you do count down ! I think because I know a little more this time around my growth may have picked up this time.



Highly Favored8 said:


> No more going this long I will only do 12-18 weeks at a time.


 We all have to do what is best for our own hair.



Platinum said:


> 16 weeks!  I still haven't taken out my braids yet but I'll probably do it within the next few days.


Great job!


----------



## baddison (Mar 22, 2009)

Just completed my 13week stretch.  I am so pleased with the results.  Check my fotki for updated shots..Ready to embark upon another 13weeks!!!  Stretching is wonderful....keep up the good work ladies


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been increasing my stretches in small increments. I recently went 18 weeks and Daneen said for me to keep it up.  I'll try to go 20 weeks this time since I'm getting a wig but from now on I will never get a relaxer any sooner than every 3 months.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 22, 2009)

13 weeks and going strong!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## MissNina (Mar 22, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> 19 weeks post! Relaxing next Sat!! :woohoo:
> 
> I had a rough moment a week ago but I made it through.  I made BSL and I can't wait to see it straight!



YAY! Congrats on making BSL  that is what I'm aiming for by next relaxer.

I'm 14 weeks post. I am getting discouraged b/c even when I Chi, my hair doesn't seem to have grown much but I KNOW it has 

I had a minor hair detangling crisis one day earlier this month. I lost way more hair than I ever had on wash day. . .so many knots and tangles!!! I think that was bc I was sick and I kept it bunned up for weeks. . .and that damn APhogee 2 min!!!! It's always made my hair a lil more tangled than usual but it was never really that bad to where I couldn't handle it. It all worked out after HOURS, thank God I have tons of hair and it's thick. But I still lost hair, panicked and it spooked me. (ETA- Thanks Gloom for being there for me!) I'm leaving that 2 min alone for awhile to see if that was the culprit. I have a feeling I can't use it while stretching past 12 weeks 

Garnier Fructis is the best thing for my hair when it comes to stretching. Wash day with Garnier Strength n Repair shampoo/condish and some kind of moisturizing DC. I will use my Aphogee green tea/pro-vitamin leave in or something for more protein. I've been using GF as of late and the knots/tangles just melt or slip right out no problems. Breakage also has been minimized a whole lot. I also flat iron on wash day. It helps my hair from getting all wildly tangled. Now, I feel like I can stretch til summer if I wanted to. It's really almost that effortless. 

I'll only be using Garnier from week 9 and on. Sorry my beloved Redken. . .I think after I'm done with you, you will be replaced


----------



## MissNina (Mar 22, 2009)

OH and I have a question. . . .how do you ladies blowdry and/or flat iron your hair for best results while stretching? I mean, like step by step please 

I think I'm doing something wrong. . .and my roots agree with me b/c they refuse to stay sleek n straight for all the tea in China!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks MissNina. I had a major detangling crisis a couple weeks ago too and I learned that after week 16 I have to detangle slowly on slightly damp hair. I thought wet covered with con in the shower would work, but it didn't. I too was scared at how much hair was coming out and I wasn't making any progress with the tangles. A lot of it was because I had been cwing and bunning w/o combing all the way through. 

Regarding straightening, I really think good tools help a lot. I have a FHI dryer and flat iron and they work better than any of my cheaper tools ever did. All I need is one pass. I do let the iron sit on my roots for a few seconds, then slowly slide it down the rest of my hair. I release it before I get to my ends though.


----------



## baddison (Mar 23, 2009)

MissNina said:


> OH and I have a question. . . .how do you ladies *blowdry* and/or *flat iron* your hair for best results while stretching? I mean, like step by step please
> 
> I think I'm doing something wrong. . .and my roots agree with me b/c they refuse to stay sleek n straight for all the tea in China!


 

I do NEITHER during my stretches.  I simply bun every day.  I make sure to spritz the roots with my wet leave-in (DooGro LeaveIn Growth Treatment or Giovanni VitaPro Fusion), then I apply my creamy leave-in (BB Oil Moisturizer).  I put hair in a bun and tie down with a silk/satin scarf.  The roots lay down nice enough to make the bun look good.  I only use heat every 13weeks for touch up & length check.


----------



## nubianprincess83 (Mar 23, 2009)

Great Info Ladies! I'll be checking this post everyday to keep me motivated. I'm going for 20 weeks! erplexed


----------



## MissNina (Mar 24, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Regarding straightening, I really think good tools help a lot. I have a FHI dryer and flat iron and they work better than any of my cheaper tools ever did. All I need is one pass. I do let the iron sit on my roots for a few seconds, then slowly slide it down the rest of my hair. I release it before I get to my ends though.



Thanks girlie. Yeah, I think this is true. I have a CHI and I just bought this Tressemme (sp) blow dryer on sale at Ulta. It's pretty damn good. I like it a lot for what. . .$25 lol. Plus it lights up blue a little and looks really cool  I just have an issue getting my hair too dry and fluffy when I blowdry. Tonight it went better and it turned out much sleeker than ever. 

I don't like blow drying and flat ironing but it MUST be done past week 12. Sometimes I let it airdry and then flat iron. I think I might start doing that and just blowing out the roots.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 27, 2009)

Heading into week 14 and I want a relaxer like nobody's business!!!  I'm out of HE conditioner and Kera Care Humecto......I'm actually pretty tired of both of these, anyone have any other co-wash con and DC con they recommend??  I'm going to Sally's in a few to do some shopping.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 27, 2009)

Stretching is the only way to go for me.  You can really see results from it!

I've just had a re-touch today after a 14 week stretch, hair feels so good!  I'm going to stretch out the next one until at least 16 weeks, because I could have gone on longer really.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 27, 2009)

MissNina said:


> Thanks girlie. Yeah, I think this is true. I have a CHI and I just bought this Tressemme (sp) blow dryer on sale at Ulta. It's pretty damn good. I like it a lot for what. . .$25 lol. Plus it lights up blue a little and looks really cool  I just have an issue getting my hair too dry and fluffy when I blowdry. Tonight it went better and it turned out much sleeker than ever.
> 
> I don't like blow drying and flat ironing but it MUST be done past week 12. Sometimes I let it airdry and then flat iron. I think I might start doing that and just blowing out the roots.


 
My FHI is amazing.  It doesn't come with a blow dryer attachment and the nozzle is so big that I have not found one that fits  which has forced me to become more skilled with a comb or brush while drying with the other hand. Still the dryer gets so warm that my hair still straightens very nicely. I used to use my Yellowbird or something dryer from Sally's and I got the big fluffy hair that looked like I had done nothing. This is WITH a dryer attachment. erplexed So the FHI is really awesome. It's kind of expensive but I got it on doorbuster at Trade Secret this past Christmas for less than $65 including tax. :woohoo:

WELL, I relax tomorrow. I AM SO HYPED!!!!


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 27, 2009)

I just finished a 14 week stretch. I miss my new growth soooo much! I'm not relaxing again until June 29th (my birthday). I hope I have a lot of new growth then.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 27, 2009)

I applied a texturizer today.  This ends my eight month stretch!   I never thought I could go this long without braids, but I am oh so happy I did...the growth I gained was amazing! Because I will have three textures now, I will not stretch as long...but I am going for another 16 weeker. Good luck to all you ladies who are stretching!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Mar 28, 2009)

I am 16 weeks post and will be relaxing next Sunday! I know I could go longer but I will be getting married on April 10th  so I am going go ahead and relax!


----------



## The Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

Im 8 weeks post right now, and the NEW Growth is fairly soft  and managable, im doing 12 weeks. This will be my second stretch to 12 weeks. This time I hope its easier. I implemented pre-poo using Hairveda Moist Cond Pro. I tried this last time I wash and I like the results. So im going to try it again this today when I wash.  4 more weeks to go.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> I am 16 weeks post and will be relaxing next Sunday! I know I could go longer but I will be getting married on April 10th  so I am going go ahead and relax!


 

Congrat on you getting married. That is as beautiful as a relax head of hair.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 28, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> WELL, I relax tomorrow. I AM SO HYPED!!!!



*I can't wait to see it!!* :woohoo2::woohoo2:


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

Today I am 10 weeks post relaxer and I am so happy I made it this far. Tomorrow my niece will be cornrowing my hair and I will try to keep them in for about 6 weeks at a time. 

My original aim was to stretch 16 weeks but I just recently changed my mind and now I want to stretch for a minimum of 26 weeks instead, with the help of braids and cornrows of course. My ultimate aim is to stretch for a total of 32 weeks (7.5 months) doing the Crown & Glory technique, just in time for my sisters big 50th birthday bash.

I have a new regimen that includes hot oil treatments that seem to be keeping my new growth in check somewhat so I think I can make it this time. Ayurveda oils and powders are helping as well, especially my fenugreek tea rinse.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> WELL, I relax tomorrow. I AM SO HYPED!!!!


 
So Butterfly, where are the update pics sweetie, we been waitin' on you to come back with them for a while now.... I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Nayeli (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm going for a 20 week stretch, the plan being to be in braids for the last 5 weeks. The longest I've ever gone was 16, so I'm up to a new challenge. 

Now that I know about C&G, I am able to use braids to my advantage.


----------



## lonelysky (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm going in tuesday to get a relaxer. I want to say that its been about four months. Maybe five. I can't remember if it was January or December when I got my last relaxer...actually, it was November so that's like what? six months. I don't think that I have very much growth though since it was in the winter months. I guess that I might have three inches in some areas, but I'm thinking that I only have about two inches. I could be wrong. 

I'll have to post some starting pics after I get relaxed.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 3, 2009)

13 weeks post.  Things are going well.  At the minimum I will go to 17 weeks--May 1st but I'm really thinking I can make it to July 1st.  That will be 6 months or 26 wks according to the calendar. I think spring/summer is a good time to stretch because I can add morning cowashes.   I cowash 3x/wk in the evening now. I think most likely in May I will add 2 additional cowashes. I will do those in the morning before going to work.  Keeping my hair damp or wet and bunned up has worked really worked well in the past.  I felt my hair really benefitted from it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2009)

Nayeli said:


> I'm going for a 20 week stretch, the plan being to be in braids for the last 5 weeks. The longest I've ever gone was 16, so I'm up to a new challenge.
> 
> *Now that I know about C&G, I am able to use braids to my advantage*.


 
I agree Nayeli. the C&G method has been a really great help to me too while stretching my relaxer. I think I will make an amla tea rinse type moisturizer to spray on my scalp this time. I did it before and it kept my hair very soft and as my hair grew out, my new growth was sooooo pretty too. I'll see what I can come up with...


----------



## Nayeli (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooo, let me know how that goes Aggie - sounds delicious!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 3, 2009)

I relaxed last Friday, and ironically I'm wishing for the new relaxed hair to quickly go.  I love the body that I get when I'm several weeks post.

I touched up at 14 weeks; I did 20 weeks previously, which wasn't too problematic.  So I'm going to stretch to 16 weeks, then see how I feel.

You're all doing such a wonderful job ladies!   I'll have to be brave and try and do a six month stretch soon, I think I can achieve it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2009)

Nayeli said:


> Oooo, let me know how that goes Aggie - sounds delicious!


Will do Nayeli, and thanks.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> So Butterfly, where are the update pics sweetie, we been waitin' on you to come back with them for a while now.... I can't wait to see them.


 
 Hey, I have a housing emergency right now (2 trees fell onto my house) so I haven't been too active here. I'm scheduled to get my highlights touched up on Saturday so if I'm able I'll take pics then (I haven't had highlights in 8 months and it looks too crazy right now for me to post pics).


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Hey, I have a housing emergency right now (2 trees fell onto my house) so I haven't been too active here. I'm scheduled to get my highlights touched up on Saturday so if I'm able I'll take pics then (I haven't had highlights in 8 months and it looks too crazy right now for me to post pics).


 
OMG! I can't believe it! Is everyone alright? I pray everything will work out fine with your home. Take care of your business honey, we'll be here when you get back.


----------



## LovinLea (Apr 6, 2009)

i'm 13 weeks post and i'm getting braids this saturday. it's getting to that point... you know, harder and harder to comb with the two textures.

but i have no desire to relax. i think i might be transitioning.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

LovinLea said:


> i'm 13 weeks post and i'm getting braids this saturday. it's getting to that point... you know, harder and harder to comb with the two textures.
> 
> but i have no desire to relax. i think i might be transitioning.


Braids will definitely help for sure. That's what I'm using to stretch my relaxer longer.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

As promised, here's my ayurveda tea spritzer.

I'm wearing my cornrows right now so I made an ayurveda tea spritzer to spray my hair and scalp with for gowth, strength and stimulation. Here's the recipe for my mix:

2 Tbs of amla powder
2 Tbs of brahmi powder
3 Tbs of kalpi tone powder
24 oz of very hot distilled water
6 oz my special oil blend of brahmi, bhringraj, amla, and shikakai oils
50 drops of rosemary essential oil for preservation and scalp stimulation

I steeped the powders in the hot water overnight, wrapped in a towel. This morning I strained it twice using an old stocking cap I have. I mixed in the oils and essential oil and put it in 2 spritzer bottles and will spritz my cornrows, scalp and hair daily with it. I need all the strength and conditioning I can get from these natural powders and oils even while in braids and cornrows.

ETA:
Update: I will need to add more oils to my mixture for a little more moisturizing and more water as the mix seems very concentrated to me. This may be a good thing though for strengthening purposes while in the braids.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 6, 2009)

LovinLea said:


> i'm 13 weeks post and i'm getting braids this saturday. it's getting to that point... you know, harder and harder to comb with the two textures.
> 
> but i have no desire to relax. i think i might be transitioning.



good minds think alike. I am getting braids once our move is complete and can not wait til that day gets here. My plan is to transition with braids too. Good luck to you sweetie.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 8, 2009)

Well ladies I've held out as long as I can and I've decided that the appt I made to just get a roller set and roots pressed next weekend is actually going to turn into a relaxer.  I'll be 2 days shy of 17 weeks..which is damned good for me since before LHCF I relaxed every 9-10 weeks...It was a hard decision and we all know as a woman I have the right to change my mind but for now I am relaxing..........I think, LOL....I'll post after the appointment.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 8, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Well ladies I've held out as long as I can and I've decided that the appt I made to just get a roller set and roots pressed next weekend is actually going to turn into a relaxer. I'll be 2 days shy of 17 weeks..which is damned good for me since before LHCF I relaxed every 9-10 weeks...It was a hard decision and we all know as a woman I have the right to change my mind but for now I am relaxing..........I think, LOL....I'll post after the appointment.


 
Seventeen weeks is still a long stretch.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Apr 8, 2009)

Just finished an 11 week stretch.  I finished one week early unfortunately because I had an event I had to go to this week.  This means my next stretch will be about 13 weeks, for my vacation with hubby this summer!!   Wish me luck


----------



## Nayeli (Apr 9, 2009)

It's gonna be 4 weeks this weekend. 16 more to go! Thanks for the recipe Aggie


----------



## LushLox (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm going to do at least 20 weeks this time round.  Lawdy it seems a far way ahead!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm 14 wks post, 12 weeks to go or I could say 3 months down 3 to go.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am only 3 weeks of a 13 week stretch =).


----------



## Kiki82 (Apr 9, 2009)

i'm 16 weeks post now....how in the world are you guys dealing with tangles???


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 9, 2009)

Kiki82 said:


> i'm 16 weeks post now....how in the world are you guys dealing with tangles???



LOTS AND LOTS OF conditioner with slip is how I am dealing with it....I co-wash a few times a week and only detangle under the stream of water in the shower....


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm at 9 weeks. I've got at least 11 more weeks to go. I'll let my hair tell me when it's time to retouch. My usual is 12-16 weeks but I decided to go longer this time.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 9, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> *LOTS AND LOTS OF conditioner with slip* is how I am dealing with it....I co-wash a few times a week and only detangle under the stream of water in the shower....


 
Can you please recommend one of these conditioners? I'll be doing more co-washes as the stretch goes on and I'm trying to find a good conditioner to use.


----------



## Quita (Apr 9, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> LOTS AND LOTS OF conditioner with slip is how I am dealing with it....I co-wash a few times a week and only detangle under the stream of water in the shower....


 mrsrobertson2005, 
can you give me the names of some of those condi's with slip? I'm 26 weeks post stretching/transitioning and struggling  with tangles. I currently use herbal essence Hello Hydration which is great but it would be nice to have more in the arsenal.

Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2009)

Kiki82 said:


> i'm 16 weeks post now....how in the world are you guys dealing with tangles???


 
I don't.... I simply wear a lot of extended protective styles like braids and cornrows. I am attempting a 32 week stretch this time and I KNOW I can't do it without a little help. I still condition  and deep condition once a week to keep my roots soft. I spray my special blend of ayurveda powders and oils moisture mister on my roots daily as well and massage it in through the cornrows/braids. 

When I am not in braids/cornrows, I do quite a bit of deep conditioning, it helps tremendously in keeping the roots very soft. I'd recommend not leaving out the protein treatments as they help the hair to retain moisture better. If you ladies have not tried pre-pooing with a hot oil treatment and under the dryer for 15 minutes, then I'd recommend that as well. I do this step before washing with shampoo and just before I add in my deep conditioner. Works like a charm.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 9, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> Can you please recommend one of these conditioners? I'll be doing more co-washes as the stretch goes on and I'm trying to find a good conditioner to use.





Quita said:


> mrsrobertson2005,
> can you give me the names of some of those condi's with slip? I'm 26 weeks post stretching/transitioning and struggling  with tangles. I currently use herbal essence Hello Hydration which is great but it would be nice to have more in the arsenal.
> 
> Thanks




I'm only 15 weeks post, the following products have great slip for me hopefully they'll be great for you as well....currently in my rotation:
Suave Humectant (great slip)
Garnier Fructis Wonder Waves (great slip, creeping up on being a fav)
V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit (ok slip but great moisture)

I've tried a few but these are the ones I'm stuck on..HTH


----------



## Quita (Apr 9, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I'm only 15 weeks post, the following products have great slip for me hopefully they'll be great for you as well....currently in my rotation:
> Suave Humectant (great slip)
> Garnier Fructis Wonder Waves (great slip, creeping up on being a fav)
> V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit (ok slip but great moisture)
> ...


 Thanks mrsrobertson2005, the PJ in me will pick up these two 
Garnier Fructis Wonder Waves (great slip, creeping up on being a fav)
V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit (ok slip but great moisture)
for my co-wash next friday. thanks


----------



## LaLaa (Apr 9, 2009)

I will be 7 months post next week friday and i have 22 weeks to go! This is going to be a ride! But i have my seat belt on and im ready to go!


----------



## GoingNatural (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO! PP's (prettypuff1) stretch turned into her going natural


----------



## Kiki82 (Apr 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I don't.... I simply wear a lot of extended protective styles like braids and cornrows. I am attempting a 32 week stretch this time and I KNOW I can't do it without a little help. I still condition and deep condition once a week to keep my roots soft. I spray my special blend of ayurveda powders and oils moisture mister on my roots daily as well and massage it in through the cornrows/braids.
> 
> When I am not in braids/cornrows, I do quite a bit of deep conditioning, it helps tremendously in keeping the roots very soft. I'd recommend not leaving out the protein treatments as they help the hair to retain moisture better. If you ladies have not tried pre-pooing with a hot oil treatment and under the dryer for 15 minutes, then I'd recommend that as well. I do this step before washing with shampoo and just before I add in my deep conditioner. Works like a charm.


 
I tried warm amla oil which is pretty good for slip, but I haven't tried it b4 my d/c....will try that next time....thanks....


----------



## Kiki82 (Apr 9, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I'm only 15 weeks post, the following products have great slip for me hopefully they'll be great for you as well....currently in my rotation:
> *Suave Humectant (great slip)--->I will try this one*
> Garnier Fructis Wonder Waves (great slip, creeping up on being a fav)--->I will have to google this....
> V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit (ok slip but great moisture)
> ...


 
Right now I'm using aussie conditioner for co washes...but after I wash it out I don't know how to deal. So I add my moisturizer and try to finger comb while damp as I lose too much hair trying to detangle in the shower under running water.....

When I washed yesterday I just finger comb damp...lost less hair that way..


----------



## Kiki82 (Apr 9, 2009)

anyone using amla like a leave-in???


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2009)

Kiki82 said:


> I tried warm amla oil which is pretty good for slip, but I haven't tried it b4 my d/c....will try that next time....thanks....


 
You're welcomed Kiki82.



Kiki82 said:


> anyone using amla like a leave-in???


 
I only leave in the oil sometimes as an overnight pre-poo and wash out the next morning.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 10, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I'm only 15 weeks post, the following products have great slip for me hopefully they'll be great for you as well....currently in my rotation:
> Suave Humectant (great slip)
> Garnier Fructis Wonder Waves (great slip, creeping up on being a fav)
> V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit (ok slip but great moisture)
> ...


 
Great! Thanks! I'm familiar with the Moisture Milks line but I'll try the others.


----------



## Kacie (Apr 10, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I'm only 15 weeks post, the following products have great slip for me hopefully they'll be great for you as well....currently in my rotation:
> Suave Humectant (great slip)
> *Garnier Fructis Wonder Waves (great slip, creeping up on being a fav)*
> V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit (ok slip but great moisture)
> ...



I been using Suave Humectant for the slip, but I'm going to have to try the Garnier Wonder Waves.


----------



## MissNina (Apr 13, 2009)

Quita said:


> mrsrobertson2005,
> can you give me the names of some of those condi's with slip? I'm 26 weeks post stretching/transitioning and struggling  with tangles. I currently use herbal essence Hello Hydration which is great but it would be nice to have more in the arsenal.
> 
> Thanks



Anything Garnier. Real talk.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am just only 4 weeks post of a 13 week stretch.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm 20 weeks but I'm thinking about relaxing this weekend. I haven't decided whether to do this or just do a henna/indigo treatment.


----------



## naaturelle (May 3, 2009)

I'm having trouble stretching to my next texlax. It's not a big visible problem, but the very front line of my hair are short hairs like they broke off. not noticeable at all but DAMN! i remember when they were as long as my bangs. 

And then i noticed my growth slowed down once I hit passed my shoulders.  I know my hair is growing but my ends are becoming split more than it did last year. I was wrapping my hair every night for like 3 months but i didnt see a difference it was making.


----------



## jeabai (May 3, 2009)

I'm struggling this time around too for some reason. This is my 3rd 12 week stretch but my hair is breaking something fierce. My ayurveda powers and henna seem to have it in check and I've been loose wrapping my hair with my fingers at night. I'm only 10 weeks with 2 to go!


----------



## Silkydreamgirl (May 15, 2009)

Ladies, this is the first time that I have reached 8 weeks and don't have any problems.  I am still a newbie at this stretching so I add a week each time in order to slowly ween myself off of the relaxer and it's been working great.  I am at 8 weeks and you would think I am at 5 weeks into it.  I definitely could go another month.  My hair isn't breaking and although you can see my new growth at the crown, it's manageable.  I think all the co washing has caused my hair texture to soften up.  It's not as course as it used to be and it's maintaining a natural shine.  Normally, it would be dry and breaking the farther I get past my normal relax time.  Thanks ladies for all of your help and support through this thread.  I can set my stretching goals a little higher now.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

I am successfully at 16 weeks post and going strong. 16 weeks left to go.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 16, 2009)

9 weeks post and 4 more weeks to go.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 16, 2009)

8 weeks in with 12 more weeks to go!erplexed
***************************************************
No problems with breakage yet and I am surprised because I am now working with three textures: new growth, texturized hair and bone straight ends. I have been DC'ing with Aphogee 2 min faithfully every week, so I think that in addition to my cowashing is keeping breakage at the line of demarcation in check.


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2009)

naaturelle said:


> I'm having trouble stretching to my next texlax. It's not a big visible problem, but the very front line of my hair are short hairs like they broke off. not noticeable at all but DAMN! i remember when they were as long as my bangs.
> 
> And then i noticed my growth slowed down once I hit passed my shoulders.  I know my hair is growing but my ends are becoming split more than it did last year. I was wrapping my hair every night for like 3 months but i didnt see a difference it was making.



I'm starting to really enjoy wrapping. I love the slick and smooth results that I get, but I know it's not something that I can do every day - too much combing and brushing for my liking.  

I'm only 7/8 weeks in and my hair still seems really manageable!  Another 12 weeks to go!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 21, 2009)

I am 14 weeks post.  My goal was to stretch as long as possible, until the demarcation line couldn't deal anymore.


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey fellow stretchers! I am fourteen weeks post (I usually stretch 12). I would really like some braids, as I exercise and sweat heavily daily. But braids are so expensive now... why? Right now, I'm trying to find some young person in the area that could do them for a discounted price (child slave labor).

I have a new regimen. I do not co-wash anymore, and I use a lot of natural things now (with the exception of my relaxer and neutralizing shampoo).

1. Detangle and oil hair with coconut or olive oil.
2. "Wash" with Kitty litter or Bentonite Clay mixture. Sit for 20-40 minutes and rinse.
3. Apply Aubrey GPB Conditioner and condition for 15 minutes.
4. Use black tea (Bigelow Vanilla Chai) as a final rinse.
5. Airdry or roller set. (I actually don't need moisturizers but sometimes I use a natural butter or lotion). 

There have been times where I have gone several months without a touch-up. My advice is to co-wash, wear loose buns, or just leave your hair alone. HTH


----------



## BellaBrittany (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Ladies..
I've been looking for a thread like this one.. I'm currently at 5 wks and I'm planning on going until 9 wks.. (  i know. not much but i usually don't dare step foot over 6-7 wks)
I will keep checking this out out for tips and encouragement.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW have not been here in a while.

I will be 7 weeks post  I am doing 30 weeks-

Well, the next relaxer will be done by my SIL
I just had silk elements done 7 weeks ago and my hair was overprocessed and my stylist done this.

So, what am I doing?

Protien treatments every 1-2 months

Sealing ends in JBCO/baggy

moisturizing 

leaving NG alone. I do not like Silk Elements b/c I cannot see or feel the NG with Affrim I can see it within 2-4 weeks.

also, wearing my hair in a braided bun.

Washed last night and applied some Lacio Lacio and my hair came out so shiny.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 7, 2009)

subscribing....


----------



## Mum2L (Aug 7, 2009)

I was supposed to get my hair relaxed today but I woke up feeling awful, so had to cancel my appointment. I think I am going to try and stretch it out a little longer. My last relaxed was on May 14th, so I'm almost at the 3 month mark.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Aug 7, 2009)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Well ladies I've held out as long as I can and I've decided that the appt I made to just get a roller set and roots pressed next weekend is actually going to turn into a relaxer. I'll be 2 days shy of 17 weeks..which is good for me since before LHCF I relaxed every 9-10 weeks...It was a hard decision and we all know as a woman I have the right to change my mind but for now I am relaxing..........I think, LOL....I'll post after the appointment.


 
wow...well needless to say I didn't relax, and I'm now at 32 weeks, but I'm definatly going to relax either myself tonight or my neice will do it tomorrow....I can't wait!!!


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm keeping my thirsty roots moisturized with a spray bottle of water, and leave in conditioner twice a day. I'm heading into month 8  of my stretch, and my new growth accounts for about 1/3 of my hair strand length. So far root management is not too bad, because my relaxed ends are super straight. The straight ends help keep knots and tangles at bay. The longer the new growth gets, the more finger detangling I'll have to do daily. I have learned that each and every day my hair needs to be moisturized-once in the morning, and then again before bed. My hair won't have it any other way!! My mane is taming me to give it what it needs!!! I wonder if I've 'spoiled' it?


----------



## baddison (Aug 8, 2009)

Way to go ladies!!!  As of today, I am 7weeks post on my way to 13weeks. :wow:


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 8, 2009)

Going into my 20th week post, I am halfway there! I am hoping I can go for 40 weeks, which would be my longest stretch, ever! After this stretch, I am contemplating going for a full year. My mind changes often, so we will see.


----------



## Poranges (Aug 10, 2009)

About to embark on a 16 week stretch. Got everything down. Wish me luck ladies. HHG!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Aug 10, 2009)

Embarking on a 9-10 week stretch, yikes!

I'm on week six and I'm baby-stepping relaxer stretching, so bare with me!


----------



## sheedahp (Aug 11, 2009)

I was just convinced by another member that I need to stretch in order to nurse my edges back to health so Im already 5wks post and my goal is til my birthday on 9/11, LORD HELP ME!
I read about S-curl alot on here can anyone tell me what its for and how can I benefit from it with stretching. TIA


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

sheedahp said:


> I was just convinced by another member that I need to stretch in order to nurse my edges back to health so Im already 5wks post and my goal is til my birthday on 9/11, LORD HELP ME!
> *I read about S-curl alot on here can anyone tell me what its for and how can I benefit from it with stretching*. TIA


 
I know it is just a curl moisturizer that people who texturize use their hair on their hair. I don't use it so I can't say for sure how well it works. Perhaps buy a small one to see if your hair likes it before getting a large bottle of it.


----------



## LovinLea (Aug 12, 2009)

7 months post checking in.. i can't even do straight styles. i just wash it, braid it, and put on my curly half-wig at this point.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 12, 2009)

Going to 21 weeks...Just got 20 more weeks to go! Lord help me, I hope I can make it!


----------



## Purfectalibi (Aug 19, 2009)

Ladies i need some help. I was goin for an 8 month stretch, but i'm considering cutting it short. I can handle my hair any more! I only wash once a week but now i cant co wash at all because it takes out to much hair. In 2 days i will reach 5 months post and thats when im considering throwing in the towel, relaxing, and starting a 3 month stretch (so i can look good for my b-day in december)..... Should I go ahead relax so I wont lose as much hair or should i tuff it out?


----------



## Mum2L (Aug 20, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> Hey fellow stretchers! I am fourteen weeks post (I usually stretch 12). I would really like some braids, as I exercise and sweat heavily daily. But braids are so expensive now... why? Right now, I'm trying to find some young person in the area that could do them for a discounted price (child slave labor).
> 
> I have a new regimen. I do not co-wash anymore, and I use a lot of natural things now (with the exception of my relaxer and neutralizing shampoo).
> 
> ...




Hold on... kitty litter?  What does the kitty litter do?  Not going to do this but wanted to ask anyway. I'm learning a new thing everyday.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2009)

Purfectalibi said:


> Ladies i need some help. I was goin for an 8 month stretch, but i'm considering cutting it short. I can handle my hair any more! I only wash once a week but now i cant co wash at all because it takes out to much hair. In 2 days i will reach 5 months post and thats when im considering throwing in the towel, relaxing, and starting a 3 month stretch (so i can look good for my b-day in december)..... Should I go ahead relax so I wont lose as much hair or should i tuff it out?


 
I say go ahead and relax. What's the point in stretching longer and end up with having long stringy thin hair? That's defeating the purpose of achieving long, beautiful, thick hair. Save your hair and relax it if you are losing too much.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm officially 30 weeks today but as of August 22nd, I shall be officially 7 months post.


----------



## Khaiya (Aug 20, 2009)

I definitely need to get into this thread, off to catch up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm entering week 14 of a 16 week'er.  It looks a mess, but it feels great.

I plan to relax Labor Day Weekend.  Next stretch will try to go 20. 

I've been Co-Washing Weekly with a Protein Conditioner i.e. Millcreek Keratin etc...and using a reconstructor weekly as well.  Followed up with something Uber Moisturizing with My Steamer.  A good, creamy, moisturizing Leave-In and a Vial of Fermodyl 619.

Keeping NG Well Moisturized.


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 20, 2009)

Last week, I hit the 8 month mark of this looooooonnnnnnnnggggggg stretch! Trying not to think about how every day and evening I have to get up in those roots and moisturize in order to make it to the next day. Yes, its a lot of work, but now that I know what my hair needs, it's my responsibility to make sure it gets it each and every day. If I miss a day, my hair will let me know it. Now I just sorta look at it as one of those normal routines we have to do every day like brushing our teeth, and breathing. The key word in this hair stretch is *moisturize, moisturize, moisturize *!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2009)

Stella B. said:


> Last week, I hit the 8 month mark of this looooooonnnnnnnnggggggg stretch! Trying not to think about how every day and evening I have to get up in those roots and moisturize in order to make it to the next day. Yes, its a lot of work, but now that I know what my hair needs, it's my responsibility to make sure it gets it each and every day. If I miss a day, my hair will let me know it. Now I just sorta look at it as one of those normal routines we have to do every day like brushing our teeth, and breathing. The key word in this hair stretch is *moisturize, moisturize, moisturize *!


 
WOW SB!  8 Months!:notworthy  You are doing great.  And here I am half-way "complaining" about 4 measley months

But you know you right.  Moisture. Moisture. Moisture.  And for me, keeping that Protein in there too.  To keep everything strong.  Yet Balanced.

Girl, Thanks for Sharing that.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am 11 weeks post........


----------



## soulie (Aug 20, 2009)

Mum2L said:


> Hold on... kitty litter?  What does the kitty litter do? Not going to do this but wanted to ask anyway. I'm learning a new thing everyday.


 
Bentonite clay is in kitty litter.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey ladies I am about 4 weeks away from my 57 week when I will be taken out the braids and DC in prepration for my self relax.  I am excited and a little nervous cause I will be doing it myself.  I have a plan so I am hoping everything will go well.  I want to be bonelaxed but not overproccessed and I know there is a fine line between the two.

Any suggestions?


----------



## in_di_vi_du_al (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, 

I GAVE IN! at 10 Weeks. I pretty much "tex-laxed" because I didnt want my hair super straight but it is MUCH MORE manageable. I couldnt do the naps and not being able to wear my hair in the wrap lol


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 20, 2009)

sheedahp said:


> I was just convinced by another member that I need to stretch in order to nurse my edges back to health so Im already 5wks post and my goal is til my birthday on 9/11, LORD HELP ME!
> I read about S-curl alot on here can anyone tell me what its for and how can I benefit from it with stretching. TIA



Let me co-sign on this...  I can see my edges growing in...  but I need to wait to relax until that fuzz starts to really sprout or out they will come.  I am TRYING not to relax until December 18th which will put my at 22 weeks post.


----------



## Khaiya (Aug 20, 2009)

This past year, i've been aiming for 12 weeks for each relaxer, no less than 8 but my last relaxer was really bad for some reason, i had some incredible burns, the worst i've ever had and as a result i'm shedding. Not a terrible lot of shedding, i dont have bald patches or anything and my hair doesnt seem any much thinner but i can tell that its shedding when i wash or just comb my hair, so i've decided to do whatever it takes to stretch until the shedding stops, if it takes a year, i'm stretching for a year. 

I'm switching to texlaxing anyway, the last 2 times i texlaxed so if i let it grow out, that will be a good way for me to transition. So far i'm just at 8 weeks post, i'm going to make some garlic oil to apply to my scalp so hopefully that helps. If the shedding stops then i'll probably texlax at 12 weeks again.


----------



## JenBenCal (Aug 20, 2009)

I am at 4 weeks post now (no biggie haha) and I am attempting to stretch for 18 weeks so, Thanksgiving weekend I would like to relax. Hopefully I make it . Actually, I won't have a choice since my trusted stylist is back in LA but I'm still hoping I make it.


----------



## Closeout (Aug 20, 2009)

I will be 7 weeks post, my new growth is coming out now, and i can nto keep my hands away from the curls!!!!i am ALWAYS catching myself .
I am not sure how long i will be stretching this time around.... last time i went 16 weeks. I know i can go 18, its all about will power, hopefully i can go longer?maybe till December?
will have to see


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2009)

17 weeks post this weekend. I hate that I relaxed back in April. I would have been 42 weeks post now.


----------



## Khaiya (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm going to attempt a 6 month stretch *gulp* so i'd relax December 18th. I haven't lost any noticeable thickness yet as a result of the burns from last time but i'm watching it carefully. I think my hair and scalp would do really well with a break so lets see how close i get.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 22, 2009)

Y'all Idk what to do! I have been stretching my relaxer for a solid 5 or 6 months.. there is TONS of texture down there, and I love the feel of my hair when I let my fingers play in the new growth. But I'm not so keen on the look... for my new growth to not be frizzy it takes TONS of product, like NTM leave in. My mama says I need to relax it  but I really don't know if I want to go head and relax it, or transition to natural.... my last relaxer stretch lasted 6 months, then i got to this point and was like F-it! I feel like to make my hair manageable I have to blow out my roots, and I hate using heat on my hair.....

I just wish someone would make a decision for me. I love having relaxed hair when I wear it down. but I found in order to retain length I have to constantly wear it in a bun... so should I just continue to stretch my relaxer until I reach my length goal. then relax and wear my long swanging MBL hair down! Which would probably mean not relaxing for like a couple of years, which means I might as well transition to natural.


UGH sorry I'm venting....and rambling, and confused and what not. The way I'm dealing with my hair is not dealing with it unless I'm conditioning my hair in the shower.


----------



## Closeout (Aug 22, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> I'm going to attempt a 6 month stretch *gulp* so i'd relax December 18th. I haven't lost any noticeable thickness yet as a result of the burns from last time but i'm watching it carefully. I think my hair and scalp would do really well with a break so lets see how close i get.


 
go for it!!
i really hope it works out, dont forget to take pictures!


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Aug 22, 2009)

6 weeks post and hope to make it until October 12th!!  Then I'll have some nice progress pics hopefully!  That'll be I think 6 to 7 more weeks....my new growth is growing in crazy fast..Hope I make it LOL!


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 22, 2009)

You can do it! I'm currently at 18wks and also going for 6 months. This is my first relaxer stretch past 8 weeks and I just decided one day after seeing the dedication to Sylver thread relaxer stretch to do it and at 12 weeks I was thinking maybe I bit off a little more than I could chew. But what has helped me is my VO5 Moisture Milk in Strawberries n cream and my shea butter mix  with coconut oil/ jojoba oil. I just realized that it's better for me at this stage to take smaller sections apply con and detangle before I even get in the shower. This stretch has been a lot easier than i've expected that i'm even contemplating going natural.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 22, 2009)

18 weeks post today!  Supposed to wash now but I stopped my dc'ing every other day this week and I'm afraid to go in there.  I'm sure it will be fine.  Goal is to make it to 6 months - Oct 3rd! Bunning daily.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2009)

I am officially 7 months post today, 5 more months minimum to go.


----------



## Toy (Aug 22, 2009)

Im 9 wks Post and its getting tough,hope i can make it to 16wkserplexed.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 22, 2009)

I am at 11.5 *MONTHS *and if I can do it anyone can.  I have been doing the crown and glory method so I am out of braids every 8 weeks for about 2-3 weeks.  I must admit the thickness is like whoa and I am excited about that.  I am going to relax soon like in about the next 7 weeks.  I am trying so hard to prepare for my first self relaxer since I have started my healthy hair journey.  I am aiming for bonelaxed hair.  From now on I am dong 6 month stretches only.  I really miss my relaxed hair.

If anyone has any self relaxing tips please share!  I am going to be using Mizani Butter Blends in regular adding a little Chi Silk Infusion to it.  I have been debating on either doing LondonDiva's method to relax or just doing the whole head at once.  PLEASE SHARE SUGGESTIONS.


----------



## dr.j (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been stretching to 16 weeks the last two times and learning to "embrace" my new growth.  I like not being a "slave" to the relaxer.  I'm currently 8 weeks post and think I'm gonna try to stretch for 6 months (the day after Christmas).  Was wondering what others suggest for moisturizing the new growth??  Right now I'm just using leftover products I find in the house.  Thanks!


----------



## Nayeli (Aug 24, 2009)

Considering refraining from a relaxer until December. That works out to about 5 and a half months.......I'm in the considering stage though lol


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 26, 2009)

12 weeks post.


----------



## HERicane10 (Aug 26, 2009)

9 weeks post moving to atleast 12 weeks b4 relaxer. Longer if I can find a good moisturizer to help soften and detangle new growth.


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Aug 26, 2009)

I am 15 weeks post and I was contemplating relaxing because I want to wear roller sets and I have heard some say that is far too much manipulation that deep into a stretch...of course I am shedding and i do see some (not much) breakage so can anyone give me their opinion as to what I should do????  Relax or continue stretch even though I am doing rollersets twice a week?


----------



## HERicane10 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ms. A.Sunshine said:


> I am 15 weeks post and I was contemplating relaxing because I want to wear roller sets and I have heard some say that is far too much manipulation that deep into a stretch...of course I am shedding and i do see some (not much) breakage so can anyone give me their opinion as to what I should do????  Relax or continue stretch even though I am doing rollersets twice a week?



If you've decided to stick with roller sets and already see slight breakage, I would suggest relaxing after 16 weeks (that's an AWESOME stretch - 3 relaxers per yr)  Just make sure you do your heavy protein the last week, in prep for your relaxer. Good job sticking it out! 16 weeks is my ultimate goal. 14 weeks is as close as i've gotten and it was a STRUGGLE! erplexed


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 26, 2009)

*Nairobi Leave In Conditioner* has been my best friend and helps me detangle *very* easily, and i'm now 10 weeks post
​


----------



## Aggie (Aug 26, 2009)

I will be 31 weeks post tomorrow and still going strong. When I started this stretch, my original goal was to relax at 32 weeks post but that has since changed to January 22nd, 2010 when I will be 52 weeks post. I'll re-assess when that date arrives or maybe before, not 100% sure when yet.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I will be 31 weeks post tomorrow and still going strong.


 
Whoa, 31 weeks?! Nice job Aggie!!


----------



## Khaiya (Aug 26, 2009)

8 weeks and counting, i discovered shower combs today and now i'm beating myself up for not buying one before! Its awesome!!! Now i see what its like on this side of the fence, LOL, we'll see how much longer i can go with my stretch now.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 28, 2009)

Ladies... I was going to relax today after a 12 week stretch.. the matting and the knots were reallying getting out of control so I was sure 12 weeks were my max without losing too much hair.. I was on another thread and some ladies mentioned Cantu shea butter leave in and I bought it last night.. Oh boy, can I say melted my NG like you would never believe.. I mean NG and tangles and all just melted away and I only used a little..
I cornrowed hair llast night after the breezy detangling session and I will keep like this for another 2 weeks.. moisturizing and sealing daily and washing and DCing next weekend..  
Gonna try for 16 weeks now.  I think the key is just to leave my hair alone now, and this Cantu is definately a keeper


----------



## ellehair (Aug 28, 2009)

Nayeli said:


> Considering refraining from a relaxer until December. That works out to about 5 and a half months.......I'm in the considering stage though lol


 
Nayeli - how have you been!  Just wanted to shout you out, you know you are one of my hair inspirations!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 2, 2009)

Currently 13 weeks post.


----------



## baddison (Sep 2, 2009)

currently 10weeks into a 13week stretch.  My NG is driving me nuts.  Breakage is making me sad....going to increase my protein and my moisture "tout-de-suite" !!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm Finishing up my 16th Week of a 16 Week Stretch.  The thing that I changed from my other 2 previous stretches was to Introduce a Reconstructor Weekly at about week 10-11.

I feel my Hair Greatly Benefitting from the use of a weekly reconstructor at that point.  It really made a Difference.

It's "trial & error" and listening to your Hair and Giving it What it Needs/Wants as far as Protein and Moisture and making ALL the Necessary Adjustments as you Go.

I think this one "tweak" of using a weekly reconstructor will now help me stretch to 18-20 Weeks Next time.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 2, 2009)

still working on a 24 week stretch *Lord help me* i'm finishing up week 9 right now and so far its going well, no creamy crack cravings yet but its still early in the game, we'll see.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 2, 2009)

Nayeli said:


> Considering refraining from a relaxer until December. That works out to about 5 and a half months.......I'm in the considering stage though lol



Come on.. commit to it.  I am planning to relax on December 18th.  I'll be 22 weeks post on that date which will put me at 5 and 1/2 months too.

I am even planning to splurge on the entire Mizani Butter Blends system to do my home relaxer.

Although, now that I have figured out that my hair HATES hard proteins with a passion, this stretch is going much better than the last 14 week stretch so I am considering not relaxing until April 30th.  That would give me a 41 week or 10 month stretch.  I have to relax then because I have a HUGE event the following week.


----------



## janaq2003 (Sep 3, 2009)

6 wks post but it's feeling more like 9-10 wks post.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Come on.. commit to it. I am planning to relax on December 18th. I'll be 22 weeks post on that date which will put me at 5 and 1/2 months too.
> 
> I am even planning to splurge on the entire Mizani Butter Blends system to do my home relaxer.
> 
> Although, now that *I have figured out that my hair HATES hard proteins with a passion,* this stretch is going much better than the last 14 week stretch so I am considering not relaxing until April 30th. That would give me a 41 week or 10 month stretch. I have to relax then because I have a HUGE event the following week.


 
Wow! About the bolded - you and me both SP. I tried using Aphogee many times and each time my hair was like ! It broke off more than before and I mean it was literally screaming "What are you doing to me?" 

My hair loves the Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Reconstructor and the Keratin & Green Tea Restructerize Spray. I can use any mild reconstructors and proteins on my hair literally every week without any issues at all. Go figure! 

I will try the Dudleys DRC 28 and see how my hair likes that and if it doesn't, well then my sister will have another gift from me as her hair is a lot coarser than mine and seem top love heavier proteins .


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2009)

baddison said:


> currently 10weeks into a 13week stretch. My NG is driving me nuts.  Breakage is making me sad....going to increase my protein and my moisture "tout-de-suite" !!


 

Baddison, I agree with Terri. Using a mild weekly reconstructor past 8 or 9 weeks really helps and makes a difference in the amount of breakage you may or may not experience throughout a long relaxer stretch. 

I am 32 weeks post today and have been using a mild protein /reconstructor every week to every 2 weeks for the last 6 months or so and it really did help a lot. Even while I wore my braids, I would dilute and still use it. 

My hair is a lot softer and more manageable overall, much easier than the last long stretch of 5 months.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow! About the bolded - you and me both SP. I tried using Aphogee many times and each time my hair was like ! It broke off more than before and I mean it was literally screaming "What are you doing to me?"
> 
> My hair loves the Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Reconstructor and the Keratin & Green Tea Restructerize Spray. I can use any mild reconstructors and proteins on my hair literally every week without any issues at all. Go figure!
> 
> I will try the Dudleys DRC 28 and see how my hair likes that and if it doesn't, well then my sister will have another gift from me as her hair is a lot coarser than mine and seem top love heavier proteins .




I've actually been using yogurt mixed with an egg and either olive oil or castor oil as my weekly protein treatment.  My hair seems to like it.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I've actually been using yogurt mixed with an egg and either olive oil or castor oil as my weekly protein treatment. My hair seems to like it.


 

It's weird but yogurt, whole eggs and milks are a  for my hair as well but it sure loves aloe vera gel with a reconstructor as a prepoo. This combination really makes my hair super soft and very strong - little to no breakage even though I am so deep into my relaxer stretch.


----------



## baddison (Sep 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Baddison, I agree with Terri. Using a mild weekly reconstructor past 8 or 9 weeks really helps and makes a difference in the amount of breakage you may or may not experience throughout a long relaxer stretch.
> 
> I am 32 weeks post today and have been using a mild protein /reconstructor every week to every 2 weeks for the last 6 months or so and it really did help a lot. Even while I wore my braids, I would dilute and still use it.
> 
> My hair is a lot softer and more manageable overall, much easier than the last long stretch of 5 months.


 
Thanks much, Aggie


----------



## Reecie (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm checking in! I'm currently 8 weeks post. I did a protein conditioner wash yesterday with Joico KPak Reconstructing Shampoo  followed by a DC with Keracare Humecto. My hair feels amazing and my NG is very strong, soft, and managable. 

I am planning on stretching this relaxer until the 12 week point (end of Sep). Then I am going for a 17-18 week stretch after than into the New Year. 

Happy New Growth ladies!!!


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 3, 2009)

That's where i've been falling short: the weekly mild protein, i need to pick up hte slack on that or i'm not gonna make it to 24 weeks.


----------



## ellehair (Sep 4, 2009)

Just finished week 13 of a 16 week stretch.. I have the urge to relax every 10 minutes, lol.. But I am not giving in.. I took down my corn rows and did a protein treatment wit AO GBP and then washed with con and dc'd with pantene mask mixed with EVOO and honey and hair was just okay.. I bunned overnight and did the scarf method and hair was flat and nice and soft this morning.. if i could just get rid of these craving, lol!

Oh I lost a bit of hair in the detangling but I figue alot was shed hair, most of it was anyway.. But how do you know when its too much!  I always think anything over 20 hairs is crazy and I NEED to relax immediately.. so the question is about how much hair is everyone losing at a detangling session after about 13 weeks??


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 4, 2009)

Well i'm officially 21 weeks post!!!! And I just recieved my order of Mega Tek and started using it last night. I mixed it with EVOO and coconut oil... not sure if it was the right thing to do but I did it. The bad thing is the EVOO seperated from the MT and I had to constantly stir it in between applications. It was somewhat of a challenge to part with all of the new growth but I added water to help separate. I'm hoping to gain as much growth and thickness as possible before my texlax on Oct 15th.. which will be just in time for the Maxwell concert on the 17nth!!!!! I love me some Maxwell! So we will see, but so far so good i'm trucking along with not too much of a struggle like I initially expected.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm 19 weeks post and rocking Senegalese Twists. I use Surge 14 and Worlds of Curls moisturizing spray every other day and baggy at night.


----------



## ellehair (Sep 5, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> Well i'm officially 21 weeks post!!!! And I just recieved my order of Mega Tek and started using it last night. I mixed it with EVOO and coconut oil... not sure if it was the right thing to do but I did it. The bad thing is the EVOO seperated from the MT and I had to constantly stir it in between applications. It was somewhat of a challenge to part with all of the new growth but I added water to help separate. I'm hoping to gain as much growth and thickness as possible before my texlax on Oct 15th.. which will be just in time for the Maxwell concert on the 17nth!!!!! *I love me some Maxwell*! So we will see, but so far so good i'm trucking along with not too much of a struggle like I initially expected.


 

omg ME too, lOL
Make sure you share after the concert


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll be 10 weeks post on Friday and so far its been a breeze (aside from some tangling issues i had as a result of straying from my reggie, WONT be doing that again!!) I bought Suave Daily Moisture Conditioner and i loved how it made my hair feel when i cowashed with it but i've had so much trouble finding a moisturizer and i just decided to test it out one day and man i am so glad i did!! 

Its AMAZING, my hair looks like i'm maybe just 2 weeks post or so, its so flat and smooth and tangle free! It stays soft and the moisture is insane! Even without oil if i rub my hair there's still a light sheen on my hands. Trust me, this has been my lifesaver. If i had to choose 1 thing that has been the most significant for my stretch, this would be it. I just use it on dry hair as a moisturizer now, i dont even need to use it everyday cause it leaves my hair so moisturized for days after, especially if i seal with EVOO, its INSANE!! 

Ok, thats enough ranting for one day, catch you guys later.


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes girl!! I am soo excited it's like a month away but I can't wait and my birthday is right around the corner after that so it's going to be double the fun  I'll post some pics on my Fotki for all my Maxwell lovers


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 8, 2009)

Question for you long term stretchers...is it more accurate to go by number of weeks (24wks=6 months) or to go by the calendar ( 1 month = March 28 - April 28)?


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 8, 2009)

I am stretching for 12 weeks or longer. I am going to be 10 weeks post and I have a tremedous amount of new growth. My strategy since I am stretching without weaves or braids or twists, is to decrease manipulation and slap a wig on it.  

My bestfriends have been Sta-SoFro spray, castor oil on the scalp and using deep moisturizing treatments.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> My bestfriends have been *Sta-SoFro spray*, castor oil on the scalp and using deep moisturizing treatments.


 
That stuff just melts new growth, doesn't it?


----------



## lovenharmony (Sep 8, 2009)

Forgot to add my reggie. I shampoo with pantene clarifying shampoo once a week, use Roux Porosity control to make sure moisture gets in and condition with Pantene full & volumous conditioner. I use unrefined shea Butter as my leave in and protective style in a bun every day. My last stretch lasted 7 months (28 weeks) and hopefully I can make it to a full year since my last relaxer in May.


----------



## baddison (Sep 8, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Question for you long term stretchers...is it more accurate to go by number of weeks (24wks=6 months) or to go by the calendar ( 1 month = March 28 - April 28)?


 
I can only relax on Saturdays.  So its important that every relaxer day falls on a Saturday for me. I usually count by weeks.  As soon as my relaxer process is done, and the hair treated, dried, and styled, I go to the calendar and start counting my 13 or 17 weeks from today.  I put a big *red X* on that Saturday.....and then I start my countdown again.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 8, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> Forgot to add my reggie. I shampoo with pantene clarifying shampoo once a week, use Roux Porosity control to make sure moisture gets in and condition with Pantene full & volumous conditioner. I use unrefined shea Butter as my leave in and protective style in a bun every day. My last stretch lasted 7 months (28 weeks) and hopefully I can make it to a full year since my last relaxer in May.



Wow, you use a clarifying shampoo weekly without it drying your hair out?


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 9, 2009)

bumping!!


----------



## baddison (Sep 9, 2009)

11more days!!  this NG is kicking by behind...but in 11days, I will be the victor!!!


----------



## ellehair (Sep 20, 2009)

Baddison - How did the relaxer go!! I broker down at 15 weeks when I should've been over here getting some support, lol  I am back to square one, this time stretching for 14-16 weeks again.

@beans - I count by weeks, I think its more accurate.


----------



## patientlygrowing (Sep 28, 2009)

My length check is in the last pic of my siggie...
almost APL!!! last streatch was 13 wks - going for 20 this time around


----------



## baddison (Sep 28, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Baddison - How did the relaxer go!! I broker down at 15 weeks when I should've been over here getting some support, lol I am back to square one, this time stretching for 14-16 weeks again.
> 
> @beans - I count by weeks, I think its more accurate.


 
Relaxer went quite well.  Thanks for asking.  Its like second nature to me now.  The more you do it, the better at it you're gonna get!  My updates are posted in my fotki, password in profile.  

Take a look-see.  I was a bit disappointed at my progress, but all the love I got from my LHCF made me see that my hair is actually doing quite well.  I fully expect to be APL by Dec. 31st of this year.  This is really great, 'cause I can then dedicate 2010 to achieveing my final goal of BSL.


----------



## Poranges (Sep 28, 2009)

6 weeks post.


----------



## panamoni (Sep 28, 2009)

23 weeks.  3 more to go!!!


----------



## ellehair (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow PG

You've had great growth!  Congrats, APL here you come!!


----------



## Nayeli (Sep 28, 2009)

13 weeks post today - the ng is starting to get to me. I want to stretch till December but I'm not sure how much longer I can hang on.


----------



## Nayeli (Sep 28, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Nayeli - how have you been!  Just wanted to shout you out, you know you are one of my hair inspirations!





SmartyPants said:


> Come on.. commit to it.  I am planning to relax on December 18th.  I'll be 22 weeks post on that date which will put me at 5 and 1/2 months too.
> 
> I am even planning to splurge on the entire Mizani Butter Blends system to do my home relaxer.
> 
> Although, now that I have figured out that my hair HATES hard proteins with a passion, this stretch is going much better than the last 14 week stretch so I am considering not relaxing until April 30th.  That would give me a 41 week or 10 month stretch.  I have to relax then because I have a HUGE event the following week.




Hey ljamie! I'm good. Thanks so much for the compliment! I'm trying to thicken my hair now as well as hold on to this stretch for dear life lol.

Smartypants - I'm trying....I'm really really trying. Some days are easier than others. I'm hanging in there because I know my hair needs it.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

Nayeli said:


> Hey ljamie! I'm good. Thanks so much for the compliment! I'm trying to thicken my hair now as well as hold on to this stretch for dear life lol.
> 
> Smartypants - I'm trying....I'm really really trying. Some days are easier than others. I'm hanging in there because I know my hair needs it.


 
You can do it Nayeli. Just keep your eyes on the prize and that is your ultimate end results. Know that holding on a little longer will get you at the desired finish line honey.


----------



## hurricane (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh thank God I found this thread. I am 12 weeks post. I can just run my hand down the length of my hair and there are some broken off strands. Not ready to relax but my hair is going through withdrawls for the " creamy crack". 

Should I do an egg and mayo hair treatment. Did a henna treatment and a tea rinse and still experiencing some strand loss. HELP!!!!!


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll be 25 weeks post tomorrow!! And I can't wait to texlax!!! It's so bad ya'll i'm dreaming about my hair, LOL! Yeah I know i'm twisted. I can no longer detangle my hair at this point, I finger comb and just let it be. I needed some added support so I watched Sylver's videos.. again for the millionth time for reassurance that it's okay not to be totally detangled. I think I have like 2 more weeks to go til Oct 16th. I will create a thread and post pics and I will be doing vids, becuase only by the grace of God himself is what got me through this. It is a double edged sword though just becuase i've gone so long without relaxing i've gotten use to not relaxing. And my newgrowth looks thick and healthy and even shiny when it's not rebelling. Hmm may consider going natural soon.. just a thought.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 30, 2009)

Ya'll make my 13 weeks seem measly, LOL but its all good, i'm still super proud of myself, this is my longest stretch ever so far and its going surprisingly easy. I learn new things everyday that helps me tame it even more easily, i even had somebody ask me if i just relaxed! I was over the moon cause for me thats the sign that i have the control down pat. Still aiming for 26 weeks and i'm confident i can make it, this stretch has been really good cause the low manipulation makes me retain more of my length so my hair seems to be growing faster than ever before just cause i'm not breaking it off. Happy Stretching to all.


----------



## ellehair (Sep 30, 2009)

2 weeks post this coming weekend.. I plan on stretching to 15 or 16 weeks again.. I could've definately gone longer last time when I relaxed at 15 weeks post but I was looking a HAM and the urges were too much to fight.  

How bout my Gf telling me to NEVER EVER stretch past 12 weeks, or the breakage will be excessive!!!  lol.. She just told me this weekend, she has nice APL hair but I had to school her on the art of stretching.  She told me I was wrong, but hey whatever works for her.. works for her..  I had little to no breakage when I relaxed so I had no idea what she was talking about


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 30, 2009)

Should I do an egg and mayo hair treatment. Did a henna treatment and a tea rinse and still experiencing some strand loss. HELP!!!!![/QUOTE]

I had the same issue you have.  I tried henna, & protein treatments. I am about 13 weeks post now.  For the past 3 weeks I have been pre-pooing with equal amouts of--castor oil, shea butter, wheat germ oil, a lil coconut oil, and evoo. I mix it in a applicator bottle, let it sit in hot water for a few minutes, and saturate my hair and scalp (its very runny)erplexed I then sit under my bonnet dryer for 30-1hr-depends on whats on TV and then rinse/wash--trying to stay away from poo so mixing castile soap and a lil condish or use hairone.  DC-always mix in wheat germ oil (bout a tsp or a lil more)-after i apply the DC, I take some coconut oil or evoo (evoo worked better) and apply to my hair- go back under the bonnet dryer-well after all is said and done, this is the first time I have not had any breakage at all--just shed hairs, and not too much of that either.  Gotta be an oil lover to try it, but it has worked very well for me. I have also continued using protein weekly.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 5, 2009)

princessdi said:


> prettypuff,
> 
> I'm with you girl. I am only 10 weeks post and am trying to resist the urge to relax. My hair really needs the break from relaxers and that's how I'm getting myself through.
> 
> ...


 

I used to have a dryness issue. I learned (the hard way) that my ends need to be protected whether I'm airdrying or under a dryer. i use Hairveda herbal green tea butter or my castor oil mix (castor oil+trader joes vit E oil). Im 10 weeks post too! (11 on sunday)

HtH


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 5, 2009)

33 weeks in on saturday with 6 more weeks to go. Come on six weeks! I am getting a bit tired of this wig (today at least) and want to wear my hair out!!!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 5, 2009)

^^^^ 
Beans4reezy. I've been following your stretch journey since like week 5. And I am patiently waiting to see your end result. You are my inspiration. I am trying to see if I can stretch that long for the fall/winter. I cant wait to see pics


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 5, 2009)

I was trying to go 14 weeks this time but I think it's a bad idea. This is my second 12 week stretch. First off, I've been experencing breakage due to experimenting (I don't have a set regimen yet), I have a little reversion from my last relaxer (didn't do a corrective!) AND somehow, w/o a tweak in my reg, I'm  experencing a growthspurt.     There's just too much "fro" up there.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

Finally made it to 40 weeks post today and have 48 more weeks to go - going for 18-20 months.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Finally made it to 40 weeks post today and have 48 more weeks to go - going for 18-20 months.


 
 40 weeks post!! Wow...that's like 10 months!  yay aggie! 18-20 months would make you practically a natural. You can do it. As for me, I'm trying to stretch for a lowly 5 months this time around (until January), and then after that I want to start relaxing only twice a year (every 6 months). I almost caved a week ago and wanted desperately to relax (and I'm only 3 months post, forshame ) But I'm going to hold it out. The tension method and regular clarification has helped make my hair smoother and easier to manage, and I think that will get me to 5 months. Root for me ladies!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 5, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> ^^^^
> Beans4reezy. I've been following your stretch journey since like week 5. And I am patiently waiting to see your end result. You are my inspiration. I am trying to see if I can stretch that long for the fall/winter. I cant wait to see pics


 
BestBlackGirl, that is so sweet of you to say!! Comments like these really keep me motivated to continue my stretch. I will definitely update with pics! You can do it too...just find a routing that works for you and you are all set!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> 40 weeks post!! Wow...that's like 10 months!  yay aggie! 18-20 months would make you practically a natural. You can do it. As for me, I'm trying to stretch for a lowly 5 months this time around (until January), and then after that I want to start relaxing only twice a year (every 6 months). I almost caved a week ago and wanted desperately to relax (and I'm only 3 months post, forshame ) But I'm going to hold it out. The tension method and regular clarification has helped make my hair smoother and easier to manage, and I think that will get me to 5 months. Root for me ladies!!


 

 Thank you so much Muffin. Girl you know you have a fan in your corner rooting for you and that's . 

As for practically going natural at 20 months, I think you are right. I may consider big chopping just so I can see my whole head of natural hair for a day maaaaybe 2 and then that creamy crack and I are gonna disappear someplace nice and quiet for a few minutes and when I emerge, semi-sleek hair all over again. 

Muffin, the reason for doing what I'm doing is to make sure I get all of the previously dull, brittle no-lye relaxed hair off my head. Then start again fresh with a mild lye texlaxer. I believe that this is the best way to transition to texlaxed hair for me. My new journey started in January of this year.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> BestBlackGirl, that is so sweet of you to say!! Comments like these really keep me motivated to continue my stretch. I will definitely update with pics! You can do it too...just find a routing that works for you and you are all set!


 
Oooh boy, pics coming soon.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow. I usually don't go past 24-26 weeks but now I'm transitioning to natural.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thank you so much Muffin. Girl you know you have a fan in your corner rooting for you and that's .
> 
> As for practically going natural at 20 months, I think you are right. I may consider big chopping just so I can see my whole head of natural hair for a day maaaaybe 2 and *then that creamy crack and I are gonna disappear someplace nice and quiet for a few minutes and when I emerge, semi-sleek hair all over again. *
> 
> Muffin, the reason for doing what I'm doing is to make sure I get all of the previously dull, brittle no-lye relaxed hair off my head. Then start again fresh with a mild lye texlaxer. I believe that this is the best way to transition to texlaxed hair for me. My new journey started in January of this year.


 
. They got it right when they call it creamy crack. I start quaking and shaking everytime my roots get a little hard to handle . Oh, so that's why you're stretching that long. It does make sense . I did hear that lye is better for your hair's appearance than no-lye. I use no-lye, though. I think I read somewhere that no-lye relaxers are more damaging to your hair than lye relaxers. That's why I only want to relax 2 times a year.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> . They got it right when they call it creamy crack. I start quaking and shaking everytime my roots get a little hard to handle . Oh, so that's why you're stretching that long. It does make sense . I did hear that lye is better for your hair's appearance than no-lye. I use no-lye, though. I think I read somewhere that no-lye relaxers are more damaging to your hair than lye relaxers. That's why I only want to relax 2 times a year.


 
Relaxing 2 times a year is excellent girl. When this long stretch is over, I intend to stretch no longer than 16-20 weeks maybe.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello, ladies.  I'm 16 weeks post.


----------



## Ruby True (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm 12wks into my stretch and the hair on the top of my head looks anorexic but the  back of head is still thick. I will do a  two step this weekend and hope it  helps. I want to hold out  until  Dec but I  bought an ORS kit weeks ago and every  morning when I wake up it whispers to me and reminds me  how  good we are together


----------



## ayoung (Nov 10, 2009)

Into my second long-term stretch...currently 24 weeks and sewed up.
Plan on staying in sewins and stretching until end of Spring 2010....then hopefully will be past BSL (currently slightly beyond APL)


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Ladies, I currently relax every 12 weeks. I will make week 11 this Sunday. I am trying to go to 16 weeks. I have been slacking on my MT/OCT applicaiton so my hair is still manageable plus  i wear half wigs everyday. Im so templted to relax my edges though - its out of control. Im going to try to push through to 16 weeks. This is the thickest and healthiest my hair has ever been. I love stretching! Good Luck Ladies.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2009)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Hey Ladies, I currently relax every 12 weeks. I will make week 11 this Sunday. I am trying to go to 16 weeks. I have been slacking on my MT/OCT applicaiton so my hair is still manageable plus i wear half wigs everyday. Im so templted to relax my edges though - its out of control. Im going to try to push through to 16 weeks. This is the thickest and healthiest my hair has ever been. I love stretching! Good Luck Ladies.


 
Hold on VV, you only have 4 more weeks to go and you can do it!


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 11, 2009)

I am doing my first stretch and I am 6 wks post. The crown of my hair had broke off and it is the thickest part on my head right now. So now my fine hair has a little puff in the middle. I have little new growth. I don't have 1/2 an inch. Could this be because my last relaxer relaxed my hair bone straight?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2009)

pringle said:


> I am doing my first stretch and I am 6 wks post. The crown of my hair had broke off and it is the thickest part on my head right now. So now my fine hair has a little puff in the middle. I have little new growth. I don't have 1/2 an inch. Could this be because my last relaxer relaxed my hair bone straight?


 
First of all pringle, I am sorry this happened to you. The middle of my hair has broken off too from my long relaxer stretch but I'm okay with it as I am starting my journey all over again (started January 22nd, 2009). 

Secondly, your hair may not grow at 1/2 an inch a month. You may be a slow grower. 1/2 an inch of hair a month is the average hair growth, some people's hair grow slower and some faster. The little new growth you are encountering has nothing to do with how straight your relaxer was. 

Make sure you are eating healthy balanced meals and taking your vitamins. Try to keep daily stresses to a minimum also as this can cause your hair to fall out/slow growth. HHJ!


----------



## Embyra (Nov 12, 2009)

im one year one month into a ''stretch''


----------



## CaliDiamond (Nov 18, 2009)

coconut said:


> im one year one month into a ''stretch''


 
Wow! Congrats on your progress..How are you managing the line of demarcation?


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 18, 2009)

Week 11 into my 17 week stretch.  Shooting for three touch ups in 2010, then MAYBE two in 2011.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2009)

coconut said:


> im one year one month into a ''stretch''


 Congrats on your stretch so far coconut. You are doing well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 18, 2009)

As of tomorrow I will be 7 wks post. I have notice that the top & crown of my head grow fast. While the sides & back grow slow. The crown area I know in the next wk will test me.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello ladies. I figure since I plan on only relaxing every six months that I should follow this thread, lol. Right now I'm doing a 5 month relaxer stretch (I will be relaxing in January). I don't really count weeks, but if I had to say how many weeks post I am I would say...about 15 weeks (counting from July 30th). So far it isn't too bad. The longest I've ever stretched for would be 4 months, and that was hard because I couldn't leave my NG alone and it was frizzing up something awful, but now I'm trying to leave it alone and only bother with it weekly when I wash, comb, and deep condition. Scarving at night helps keep the NG flat, it's just so hard not to play in my hair all the time. But I think I'm getting better at it.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Relaxing 2 times a year is excellent girl. When this long stretch is over, I intend to stretch no longer than 16-20 weeks maybe.


 
Yeah, I figure I should challenge myself. I always wanted to be one of those people that didn't relax their hair often. I'm hoping it will help with growth and retention. My hair doesn't grow very fast. It's about average, around half an inch a month, so after six months that's only 3 inches of NG to deal with. If I leave my NG alone, only comb weekly when I wash and condition, and make sure I braid my hair and scarve it at night, I feel I will do fine .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm entering my 11th Week Post.  More than Likely, I will be relaxing right before the Christmas Holiday (at week 16).  

However, plan to relax between 12-16 weeks as a regular practice.  Limiting it to 3 no more than 4 times a Year.


----------



## baddison (Nov 23, 2009)

9 weeks post.  I started taking Biotin and Nioxin 10 weeks ago....my ng is twice as much now than during regular stretches.  *sigh*....can't wait 'til December 20th for my FINAL relaxer of 2009!! 

I am please with my progress this year.  I only relaxed 4times.  Beginning in 2010, my stretches will be 17/18 weeks at a time for a total of only 3 relaxers.  Looking forward to the challenge!!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2009)

baddison said:


> 9 weeks post. I started taking Biotin and *Nioxin* 10 weeks ago....my ng is twice as much now than during regular stretches. *sigh*....can't wait 'til December 20th for my FINAL relaxer of 2009!!
> 
> I am please with my progress this year. I only relaxed 4times. Beginning in 2010, my stretches will be 17/18 weeks at a time for a total of only 3 relaxers. Looking forward to the challenge!!


 
I just started taking Nioxin Recharging Complex as well - will be 6 weeks taking it as of tomorrow. I can't wait for 3 months to pass so I can see what my progress looks like after taking it . Of course I will take it for about 6 months minimum. By then I would be sure if this will remain in my vitamin stash. 

I hope to cycle it though, eg., 6 months on, 1 month off of it, 6 months on it again, and so and so on. I don't want my body to become immune to it. This reminds me, I need to order another 90 day supply before I run out.


----------



## lennet93 (Nov 23, 2009)

I will be relaxing tomorrow...my last touch up was on 8/13( almost 15 weeks), my new growth has won the battle. This is the longest I've stretched.  I will stretch longer after this touch up.


----------



## ellehair (Nov 24, 2009)

on week 9 of my 14 week stretch (i think).  Its going pretty well, handling the NG like a breeze.  You ladies did say it gets easier each time, but I am also hiding under wigs, half wigs.  I may relax before xmas, or right after the new year, still have not decided yet.  Its my curiosity that gets the best of me, I just NEED TO see my progress


----------



## janaq2003 (Nov 24, 2009)

week nine of stretch. Dealing with ng isn't too bad right now- talk to me tomorrow!


----------



## ellehair (Nov 24, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> I will be relaxing tomorrow...my last touch up was on 8/13( almost 15 weeks), my new growth has won the battle. This is the longest I've stretched.  I will stretch longer after this touch up.


 

Lennet, make sure you post your results!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 6, 2009)

14 weeks today....2 more to go!!!


----------



## baddison (Dec 6, 2009)

Can't wait 'til December 19th!!   Last relaxer for the year!!!!  Woot!! Woot!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 6, 2009)

10 weeks and still going strong. My NG isn't bad to handle. It looks like I'll stretch 13 weeks, instead of 12.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2009)

I will be entering week 13 of what was to be a 16 week stretch.  I tried  Matrix Biolage Ceramicide Repair after reading the Thread of Ceramicides and after this last DC Session and my hair (NG) was incredibly softer & smoother.

I will try this next wash day and perhaps extend my stretch to maybe 18-20 weeks if My NG and SSK's stay 'managable' and under control.


----------



## jasminea (Dec 6, 2009)

I will be completing my first 12 week stretch Wednesday Dec 9th! This is the longest I've stretched and don't know if I could go another week. After week 10 my scalp started itching as if the NG was irritating it???

I've been oiling my scalp this past week with EVCO to help me get to week 12 and it seems to help. 

Picture in my sig in rollerset I did last night with roots only flat-ironed for church today. Rollersetting at week 11 1/2 is not for the wimpy!  Took way too much patients to get that fine tooth comb through without pulling out much hair.


----------



## ellehair (Dec 6, 2009)

Week 11 completed of a 14 week stretch.. I am relaxing or at least plan to relax the day after xmas.. I ust did a protein treatment and followed with a moisture dc because I felt my hair getting that mush feeling which I dont like especially with the 2 textures fighting each other.. 3 weeks to go.. I hope I can hold out. My curiousity gets the best of me each time.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Dec 6, 2009)

*Is it advisable to detangle new growth? * 

I forgot to detangle my hair before washing it (I've had been a bit preoccupied, lol) and my roots are super tangled.  I'm *12 weeks post* and I'm not sure of whether or not I should even attempt to detangle my roots??  

*If so, any suggestions on how to go about detangling?   Should I dentangle my hair and roots while wet or while dry?   *


----------



## ellehair (Dec 6, 2009)

AsianAfricanPrincess said:


> *Is it advisable to detangle new growth? *
> 
> I forgot to detangle my hair before washing it (I've had been a bit preoccupied, lol) and my roots are super tangled. I'm *12 weeks post* and I'm not sure of whether or not I should even attempt to detangle my roots??
> 
> *If so, any suggestions on how to go about detangling? Should I dentangle my hair and roots while wet or while dry? *


 

I would definately detangle, it would only get worse.  Also try detangling on dry hair with oils or condish.  wet hair is most fragile, so keep that in mind.  Good luck


----------



## Empressive (Dec 6, 2009)

AsianAfricanPrincess said:


> *Is it advisable to detangle new growth? *
> 
> I forgot to detangle my hair before washing it (I've had been a bit preoccupied, lol) and my roots are super tangled. I'm *12 weeks post* and I'm not sure of whether or not I should even attempt to detangle my roots??
> 
> *If so, any suggestions on how to go about detangling? Should I dentangle my hair and roots while wet or while dry? *


 
YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS! Please detangle your new growth. I made the mistake of not detangling when I first began my stretch and needless to say I regretted it. I was at least a month and a half into my stretch and my hair became a matted mess because I did not detangle . I was almost in tears. I think it is best to detangle my hair while it is wet with conditioner. I have also detangled dry hair, but I had to use NTM (Neutrogena Silk-Touch Moisturizer) to detangle and get rid of those knots .


----------



## PDub (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello ladies, I always come into this thread but never post!  I love the encouragement and support you guys give to each other.  Can I have some, lol?!!

I'm currently 9 weeks post and I normally relax around 12 to 13 weeks.  Well for some reason, my hair is out of control at 9 weeks.  This is very unusual but either I was underprocessed at my last relaxer or I've had an incredible growth spurt.

Anyway, I'm aiming for January 29th for my next relaxer.  That would be 17 weeks.  It would also be my one year anniversary.  I've never gone 17 weeks and I'm a little scared!!  I used to do braid outs but I felt as if I was losing too much hair.  For the last two weeks I've just been pulling it back into a pseudo-bun (it's not long enough for a real bun!).  I wash and DC once a week because I don't like manipulating it too much.  And I've been suffering alot of breakage (as well as shedding).

I'm slightly frustrated (hence the long post! Sorry!!!) but I'm going to stick it out!!  I hope I'm not setting myself up for a setback!!!


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 6, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion that a six month relaxer stretch is not for me, at least not right now. I'm not going to discourage anyone that does stretch for that long, or even longer. Keep up the good work ladies. I truly admire you . For now, I will stick with three month stretches. The people that do my touch-ups can't handle my NG after 3 months, it seems, and I'm tired of dealing with underprocessed sections.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Dec 7, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> I would definately detangle, it would only get worse.  Also try detangling on dry hair with oils or condish.  wet hair is most fragile, so keep that in mind.  Good luck




Thank you, Jamie, I'll try it on dry hair.  I have some coconut oil that I can mix with a bit of conditioner.  You're right, my hair is very fragile when wet, so I'm terrified of detangling it this way.  




Empressive said:


> YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS! Please detangle your new growth. I made the mistake of not detangling when I first began my stretch and needless to say I regretted it. I was at least a month and a half into my stretch and my hair became a matted mess because I did not detangle . I was almost in tears. I think it is best to detangle my hair while it is wet with conditioner. I have also detangled dry hair, but I had to use NTM (Neutrogena Silk-Touch Moisturizer) to detangle and get rid of those knots .




I'm thinking about getting the NSTM, I actually think I already bought it after watching Sylver's videos and forgot that I even had it, lol.  I'll try your suggestions, too.  Thanks so much for the advice ladies, I appreciate it.


----------



## niknakmac (Dec 7, 2009)

i am in week 9 of a 13 week stretch.  i plan on relaxing on December 31st.  i am struggling with my new growth. i usually do at week 9 and give in at week 10 but im going to tough it out and hopefully i can get my hair loooking cute for my birthday and christmas.  i really want to make it to week 13!


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree, stretching is not for me. It has severely broken off my hair, from now on I will be stretching for 3 months or so. My hair cant handle otherwise 





*Muffin* said:


> I have come to the conclusion that a six month relaxer stretch is not for me, at least not right now. I'm not going to discourage anyone that does stretch for that long, or even longer. Keep up the good work ladies. I truly admire you . For now, I will stick with three month stretches. The people that do my touch-ups can't handle my NG after 3 months, it seems, and I'm tired of dealing with underprocessed sections.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 14, 2009)

I  am on week 15. I wear half wigs and use Kerca care products which keep my hair extremely soft and manageable. I am considering stretching 6 months. I also use Keracare 2 min reconstructor weekly so I am not seeing any breakage. I reccomend half wigs they have helped my hair and this stretch so much!!! 24 weeks here I come!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 14, 2009)

I meant to say aphogee 2 min reconstructor


----------



## ellehair (Dec 14, 2009)

On week 13 of stretch, and Im going for a 14 weeks stretch this time.. Its been pretty easy as well, but I dont want to do more harm than good. I have to listen when my hair starts talking to me


----------



## SistaSista (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm glad I came in this thread.  I'm currently 9 weeks post and wanted to stretch 10-12 wks.  I normally relax every 6 weeks faithfully so this stretch is really good for me.  I washed my hair over the weekend and my ng is off da hook.  I did see some breakage but I think that my hair was not moisturized enough.  So tonight I will do a cowash mixed with various oils and make sure that my hair is well moisturized before letting my hair air dry.  If not.....creamy white crack it is.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 14, 2009)

Im 7 weeks post 5 more weeks to go


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 14, 2009)

Week 14 of a 15 week stretch.


----------



## ellehair (Dec 14, 2009)

@ sistasista - going from 6 weeks to 10 is great.. Listen to your hair and maybe try to add a week at a time..


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Dec 22, 2009)

I tried to hang for 14 weeks but I can't take it anymore! 

So I'm getting a retouch at 13 weeks, tonight 

I found it difficult to handle the two textures, which is interesting since I've been natural for the past 10 years.  For some reason, my new growth feels coarser than what my hair usually felt like when I was fully natural.  So even though I've been natural forever and I love being naturaly, I can TOTALLY understand why some people will be discouraged from going natural.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm in the middle of my 17th week of stretching.  Texlax on Saturday.

It has gone very smoothly, I'm happy to say.  My ends still look very good, so I'm going to tell my stylist I only want a 1/4" trim PERIOD.  I'll see what my hair looks like in April when I go for the next one to determine if I want to even it up more.  Tension method with the Denman plus an improving flat iron technique with the Conair Infiniti has my hair in good shape.  I'm excited to see what my progress will be!


----------



## 4evershika (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys! I'm 23 weeks post right now and I'm about ready to relax. But I'm starting to wonder if I should DIY relax or go to a salon to have it professionally done. I HAVE relaxed my own hair before and with good results (minus under-processing a once or twice but... who doesn't on accidental occasion lol). So what say you guys? Should I just go to the salon or be confident in my perming-prowess and do it myself? Also, do you guys have any techniques that you think would make self-relaxing easier with a lot of NG? TIA ladies!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Ladies. I will be 20 weeks post this weekend Im so proud of myself. I am currently wearing wigs with my hair cornrowed underneath. The past two weeks have been very difficult on wash day. I find that my hair is beccoming more tanglyed and knotty even with my beloved Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo. I did a cholesterol pre poo last week and it helped alot!!!!! I am going to continue doing those for the remainder of my strect. I plan to end at 24 weeks. Im dying to know my length. My cornrows stopped at the end of my neck so i hope im SL when i relax!!!


Good Luck everyone! Aggie ,thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm 25 weeks post. I'm getting the urge to relax, but I'm thinking "What's the point if I'm going to be weaved up for most of 2010?" 

I guess I'll keep it going and hope that my stylist will alert me to any problems in between installs.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 7, 2010)

I met my goal of 24 weeks, but I'm not ready to relax yet. Thoughts of transitioning are running through my head, but I don't know about that. I'm just gonna keep going until it gets too difficult. Happy Stretching ladies!


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 7, 2010)

^^^I'm the same way, right now I'm almost 25 weeks post and I feel like I could go on forever but I've realized that I don't _want _to! So I finally set a date to relax my hair, Feb. 13th... that will be my 30 week mark.


----------



## indiangirl313 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey ladies,
I am stretching also.  Just came out of my braids, 2 wks ago and I am currently at 17wks.  My goal is to stretch to the 6 month mark (7 wks to go!!)  However, I may go longer, it just depends on how my ng is behaving.  So far, so good.  I plan to up my co-washing, and DCing.  Currently I use Pantene Relax and Natural Conditioning Mask (luv it!!) and I just purchased Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Conditioner to add to my staple conditioners.  The last 2 wks I've been wearing, a phony pony (afro puff) and half wigs (natural, curly) with my front blending in with the half wig.  What I've decided to do now, is that I will wear the half wig on weekends, and do the pony during the week.


----------



## 910danielle1987 (Jan 7, 2010)

For the people who stretch and wear their hair straight, what do you do? Do you flat iron or blow dry the roots?


----------



## blacksapphire (Jan 7, 2010)

hey what about a Relaxer Stretchers Support Thread 2010??. Honestly I'm fairly new (joined sept of last year) and I plan on stretching for 3 months which is a first for me since I usually go about 8 weeks, I would love some help and support but the length of this thread is a bit intimidating


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 8, 2010)

^^^Start one!


----------



## cocoagirl (Jan 19, 2010)

Has anyone been successful at NOT getting a lot of breakage while stretching? What products/techniques did you use?  I am 26 weeks post and have been losing a lot of hair on wash days, which is once a week.  I am swimming once a week now and wanted to stretch til about April but I don't want to keep losing hair. I am trying to put of relaxing..has anyone found a fool proof way to not lose hair and protect the demarcation line?


----------



## nymane (Jan 19, 2010)

^^ I'm 22 weeks post with no breakage...I DC weekly with something really moisturizing (Silicon Mix  ), apply my leave-ins & air dry in braids.

I also make sure I do a hardcore protein treatment (Aphogee 2-step) about every 8-10 weeks, and when I co-wash 1-2x a week I also air dry in braids.

OH and before I co-wash I pre-poo with a cheapy conditioner for 1-2hours (no heat) to soften & detangle ng...hth


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 19, 2010)

I am only at 16 weeks but I plan on going to 52 weeks and this will be my second 52 week stretch stretch.  I just got a weave and when I get out I will be 33 weeks!  WoW time really flies.  My hair is growing like a weed and I am so proud of her health and length.  This is my first install so I will keep my fingers crossed of no set backs.


----------



## cocoagirl (Jan 19, 2010)

nymane said:


> ^^ I'm 22 weeks post with no breakage...I DC weekly with something really moisturizing (Silicon Mix  ), apply my leave-ins & air dry in braids.
> 
> I also make sure I do a hardcore protein treatment (Aphogee 2-step) about every 8-10 weeks, and when I co-wash 1-2x a week I also air dry in braids.
> 
> OH and before I co-wash I pre-poo with a cheapy conditioner for 1-2hours (no heat) to soften & detangle ng...hth



Hmm, guess I'll do a hardcore aphogee this Sunday after swimming and if that don't work, unfortunately I will have to get a touchup
Do you comb your damp hair after conditioning? How much hair comes out? What leave in are you using and do you use something separate on your demarcation areas?


----------



## nymane (Jan 19, 2010)

cocoagirl said:


> Hmm, guess I'll do a hardcore aphogee this Sunday after swimming and if that don't work, unfortunately I will have to get a touchup
> Do you comb your damp hair after conditioning? How much hair comes out? What leave in are you using and do you use something separate on your demarcation areas?



Yeah I detangle after I co-wash (or after my DC) on wet hair, there is very very little hair in my comb afterward. I use HE LTR leave-in, but Silicon Mix does most of the major detangling especially my new growth/at the demarcation line. 

I think protein is great, but moisture is really important because matting, tangling, and breakage will definitely occur if the new growth gets dry this far into a stretch...so make sure your DC is giving you great moisture, along with a good daily moisturizer...but I think DC'ing is especially important because gives me moisture for days.


----------



## cocoagirl (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ thxs...


----------



## ellehair (Jul 27, 2010)

20 weeks post and plan on relaxing with the half and half method over the weekend. Did my protein treatment on Sunday so I should be ready to go. I cant wait to see my progress and then hide for another 5-6 months


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bumping this old thread!  I need all the help I can get right now! 

I'm 13 weeks post and may have to wait another 4 - 5 weeks.  Last year I gave up stretching because work and school were crazy and I didn't have the time to fight with my hair. But I also had a terrible setback when I let a stylist in my town do my hair and she chopped me off from MBL down to APL in some sections (she turned my blunt cut to a U) 

So I go to my favorite stylist who is 3 hours away, and I need to go on weekends to see her, but she doesn't have any openings until next month. 

So I'm trying to figure out what to do, my hair got so tangled after wearing a wash n go for only one day that I vowed NEVER to do that again. It took me an HOUR to detangle with a wide tooth comb. I figured out that to keep my roots moist I need to do a wet set every 3 - 5 days. It's a lot of work but I can't let my hair get that tangled again! 

So lemme read back through this thread for some more tips to help me deal, hopefully.

My daughter will also be stretching but she's 4b (I'm 4a) so I'm considering putting cornrows in and refreshing them every 1-2 weeks until we relax.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am stretching also, I'm 30 weeks into 32-33 weeks stretch! It hasn't been bad at all, I think mostly b/c I wearing braids so I don't have to deal with manipulation on a daily basis. I never stretched for 8 months . So I will see how things turn out when I touch-up in a couple of weeks


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 19, 2011)

Lawwwwwd Jeeezussss I'm only 7 weeks post *rocking back n forth*
 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 20, 2011)

I am 15 weeks post trying to go for a year AGAIN.  I have done 2 separate 1 yr stretches but my hair was much shorter then.  My neighbor is helping me by doning twist in my hair without extensions and they have not unraveled in the last 3 weeks.  I think she is hoping I go natural...... We shall see.


----------



## Britt (Sep 20, 2011)

I just relaxed at 16 wks post this past Sat. I don't think I could have gone any longer. I could feel the pulling and tangling as my hairdresser would part my hair to apply the relaxer. The night before I sectioned my hair into 4, detangled and applied evoo to my scalp. If my new growth were a little looser I'd def go even longer, but 16 was def my cut off limit this time. Typically I relax from 8-10 wks, so I was super proud of myself making it up to 16 wks.


----------



## sckri23 (May 11, 2012)

The stylist I used to go to told me and my sis that some ppl can stretch their relaxers but our hair wasn't meant to be stretched. I'm determined to prove her wrong cause every 4 weeks isn't really healthy. After my next relaxer I'm going to start counting my weeks my first goal is 6 weeks then get a texture softener then the next 6 weeks get a full relaxer on my ng and lightly on my tex-lax hair

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## Evolving78 (May 11, 2012)

I am going to stretch for 12 week. Since i have a new reggie, it might help me get through it. I roller set and flat iron my new growth and i dont use creams to moisture with anymore. I also use detangler to detangle my hair with.  The creams would just sit on top of my hair and not give me the moisture i needed. All of that coating caused breakage too. I dont cowash either. I have to shampoo in order for product to penetrate better. I use liquid moisturizers now.

I believe i am 3 weeks  posts now. 9 more weeks to go.


----------



## mschristine (Sep 11, 2012)

Bumping!!!


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 11, 2012)

I think I'm 13 weeks post and I despise how my hair looks. I look bald. Shrinkage is real. Atleast I hope it's shrinkage.


----------



## mschristine (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm only 8 weeks post but I'm shooting for 18. This will be my longest stretch ever but I'm ready for the challenge


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2012)

Newly relaxed after being natural for over 2 years. It's too early to say how long I'll stretch but I'm going to shoot for 8-10 weeks, maybe 12.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 11, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Newly relaxed after being natural for over 2 years. It's too early to say how long I'll stretch but I'm going to shoot for 8-10 weeks, maybe 12.



What type of relaxer did you use?


----------



## cherrynicole (Sep 11, 2012)

1 week post  11 to go!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> What type of relaxer did you use?



I used "Precise" No-Lye relaxer. I bought this from Sallys. So far, so good. It straightened my hair very well and didn't burn.


----------



## Fyne (Sep 12, 2012)

Never knew about this thread! *subbing*

Platinum wow never knew you relaxed, any pics


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2012)

Fyne said:


> Never knew about this thread! *subbing*
> 
> Platinum wow never knew you relaxed, any pics



Hey Fyne. I just relaxed a few days ago, I haven't taken pics yet. I'll try to post some this week. I learned a lot about my hair when I was natural so I think I'll be able to take better care of my hair as a relaxed head now.


----------



## Lurkee (Sep 12, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> I am going to stretch for 12 week. Since i have a new reggie, it might help me get through it. I roller set and flat iron my new growth and i dont use creams to moisture with anymore. I also use detangler to detangle my hair with.  The creams would just sit on top of my hair and not give me the moisture i needed. All of that coating caused breakage too. I dont cowash either. I have to shampoo in order for product to penetrate better. I use liquid moisturizers now.
> 
> I believe i am 3 weeks  posts now. 9 more weeks to go.



shortdub78, what liquid moisturisers are you using? I mainly moisturise with EVCO but I want to mix it up. TIA.


----------



## bettysmsboop (Sep 12, 2012)

I am currently 12 and will be 13 weeks before I get my next relaxer at the salon. I am so proud of myself I usually on do 8 to 10 weeks. I have managed to keep my new growth under control with CW, DC, and protein treatments. Hopefully I will happy with my results next Friday This stretch has also allowed me to use a lot of my products so it will be time to replenish which is also exciting as well:trampolin:bouncegre


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 12, 2012)

Lurkee said:


> shortdub78, what liquid moisturisers are you using? I mainly moisturise with EVCO but I want to mix it up. TIA.



i don't use the natural stuff, but i use Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 12, 2012)

Brittster said:


> I just relaxed at 16 wks post this past Sat. I don't think I could have gone any longer. I could feel the pulling and tangling as my hairdresser would part my hair to apply the relaxer. The night before I sectioned my hair into 4, detangled and applied evoo to my scalp. If my new growth were a little looser I'd def go even longer, but 16 was def my cut off limit this time. Typically I relax from 8-10 wks, so I was super proud of myself making it up to 16 wks.




That's so good!  I'm trying to go for 4 months. I'll be 12 weeks post on Friday and that is the longest I've ever been.  

How'd you make it to 4 months?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 12, 2012)

13 and two days shooting for 5 months(20 weeks) but I don't know because my b day at 17 weeks but then again it's another day and I have more important things to worry bout other than my birthday like getting financially stable....


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 15, 2012)

I made 12 weeks last night.  I also had the best wash day ever by not combing my hair while in the shower.  When I got out I let it dry some then sprayed Sta Soft Fro on it and then combed my hair.  I lost a little hair but not a lot.  Def not like my last weeks wash. 
I'm feeling like a professional stretcherer right about now.  I def can make it to 4 months.  Maybe I'll even try for longer!


----------



## growbaby (Sep 15, 2012)

Made 16 weeks post yesterday.. I still have 5 more weeks before my relaxer. I'm suuuuper anxious to see how it turns out. I'm definitely SICK of this bun, thank goodness my flexirods will arrive in the mail in a few days.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm 4 weeks post and shooting for 17 weeks this time.

I plan to do more and longer moisturizing dc's and use WEN fig during the last few weeks.

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 15, 2012)

12 weeks post!  Stretching to 15 or 21 weeks.  Will make that determination at the end of my MN "trial month"... So either 3 weeks or 9 weeks to go!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beauti (Sep 15, 2012)

*dont think i've ever posted in here...
1 week post! Twenty something more to go! *


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 15, 2012)

It's been getting harder and harder for me to stretch, so I'm thinking about increasing my stretch time back to 12 Weeks. My hair had started top become unbearable around 8 Weeks post, so that's when I relaxed last time. I'm going to try to hold out for 12 Weeks this go round, which would mean I'll be relaxing around the end of October. Seems like a long way away.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Sep 15, 2012)

This is my first time posting in this thread. It's also only my second stretch ever. I made it about 13 weeks the last time but I'm pushing for 16 weeks this time. I'm 10 weeks 2 days and my edges are too unruly. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to tame them?


----------



## siick (Sep 15, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> This is my first time posting in this thread. It's also only my second stretch ever. I made it about 13 weeks the last time but I'm pushing for 16 weeks this time. I'm 10 weeks 2 days and my edges are too unruly. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to tame them?



I really like ORS edge control. its alcohol free, too
a little goes a long way. use that, the your hair down with a scarf for a bit and you should be good


----------



## Stillsaddity (Sep 15, 2012)

siick said:
			
		

> I really like ORS edge control. its alcohol free, too
> a little goes a long way. use that, the your hair down with a scarf for a bit and you should be good



What is ORS? I'm still trying to learn all of the acronyms...


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 16, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:


> What is ORS? I'm still trying to learn all of the acronyms...


 

Stillsaddity Organic Root Stimulator


----------



## mschristine (Sep 16, 2012)

9 weeks post which means I'm halfway there going to start cowashing every other day and wash and DC every 2 weeks


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 16, 2012)

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> 9 weeks post which means I'm halfway there going to start cowashing every other day and wash and DC every 2 weeks



Do you find stretching your wash helps with stretching your relaxer?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Sep 16, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Do you find stretching your wash helps with stretching your relaxer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oh yes! Since I'm cowashing more, shampooing and deep conditioning every week is a little much for me


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 16, 2012)

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> Oh yes! Since I'm cowashing more, shampooing and deep conditioning every week is a little much for me



What are your usual hairstyles?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 16, 2012)

11 weeks post... But if my husband calls me nappy ONE MORE TIME! :-/


----------



## mschristine (Sep 16, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> What are your usual hairstyles?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Buns, buns and more buns, lol


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just completed my 2nd 25 week stretch!! Cowashing, deep conditioning, and bunning have gotten me through.  I am 3 weeks post now, and I am adding jojoba oil, grape seed oil and ACV rinses to my regi


----------



## Carmelella (Sep 17, 2012)

sweetypoo705 said:
			
		

> I just completed my 2nd 25 week stretch!! Cowashing, deep conditioning, and bunning have gotten me through.  I am 3 weeks post now, and I am adding jojoba oil, grape seed oil and ACV rinses to my regi



How much retention did u get . Have u seen good retention and health with 25 week stretches?  I'm shooting for 24


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Sep 18, 2012)

Carmelella said:
			
		

> How much retention did u get . Have u seen good retention and health with 25 week stretches?  I'm shooting for 24



Hi. I measured 3 inches of new growth both times, but I trimmed about an inch each time because I'm aiming for thicker, healthier ends.  Seriously, long stretching was not and has not been difficult.  My hair is thicker, even though I have combo fine,somewhat medium textured strands.  I know your hair will definitely benefit- it is beautiful in your pic.


----------



## Carmelella (Sep 18, 2012)

sweetypoo705 said:
			
		

> Hi. I measured 3 inches of new growth both times, but I trimmed about an inch each time because I'm aiming for thicker, healthier ends.  Seriously, long stretching was not and has not been difficult.  My hair is thicker, even though I have combo fine,somewhat medium textured strands.  I know your hair will definitely benefit- it is beautiful in your pic.



My profile pic? Lol.  That is not me.  That is some  actress I found on google, lol


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Sep 18, 2012)

Carmelella said:
			
		

> My profile pic? Lol.  That is not me.  That is some  actress I found on google, lol



Oops(blush)!  I'm sure your hair will be beautiful after your stretch


----------



## Stillsaddity (Sep 23, 2012)

Trying Jamaican Mango & Lime new growth creme for the first time today. Hoping that it helps me make it through these last four weeks of my first 16 week stretch. Has anyone ever used this?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 23, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> Trying Jamaican Mango & Lime new growth creme for the first time today. Hoping that it helps me make it through these last four weeks of my first 16 week stretch. Has anyone ever used this?



Please update us on this product.  I have never used anything on my new growth until recently (as I am in my first intentional stretch ever in my life)... I'm am 13 weeks post and am seeking a product to use specifically for my new growth.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am in my second ever stretch. I stretched for 15&1/2 weeks last time and I'm at week 9 going for 20+ this time. I hennaed about a week and a half ago and I swear the henna changed my texture. It doesn't really look that different to me but it doesn't feel like I'm going to shave my head or relax like I usually do at around 6 weeks. I can actually feel my scalp!


----------



## Monaleezza (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm desperate for something for my new growth. Like DB82 this is my first intentional stretch and I'm only 8 weeks post and just started to struggle. 
My fingers are forever at my roots attempting to separate and the itching has begun.

What stretch tips do you ladies have to go the distance?


----------



## mschristine (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm thinking that I might stretch longer than 18 weeks. I really want to grow out the damage in the back and I think an extra long stretch is needed for that to happen


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Monaleezza said:
			
		

> I'm desperate for something for my new growth. Like DB82 this is my first intentional stretch and I'm only 8 weeks post and just started to struggle.
> My fingers are forever at my roots attempting to separate and the itching has begun.
> 
> What stretch tips do you ladies have to go the distance?



I've found that co-washing at least once weekly and DC'ing on dry hair with heat has helped to soften my ng.  I wasn't a big fan of prepooing until I did it Sat night with avg before my co-wash.  My new growth was soooooo moisturized.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Stillsaddity (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm trying to make it three more weeks to finish out my first 16 week stretch but I need to find a style where it won't matter that my edges are all over the place. I look so crazy and it looks like I have combed my hair. Any suggestions??


----------



## Stillsaddity (Sep 29, 2012)

mschristine said:
			
		

> Buns, buns and more buns, lol



With a stretch that long how do you keep your edges tame to bun?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 29, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I'm trying to make it three more weeks to finish out my first 16 week stretch but I need to find a style where it won't matter that my edges are all over the place. I look so crazy and it looks like I have combed my hair. Any suggestions??



Flexi rods?  They have really helped me and I'm 14 weeks post.  Also moisturizing your edges and tying them down overnight will help.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Stillsaddity (Sep 29, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Please update us on this product.  I have never used anything on my new growth until recently (as I am in my first intentional stretch ever in my life)... I'm am 13 weeks post and am seeking a product to use specifically for my new growth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So far it has been ok. It does moisturize and I can feel it stretch out my new growth a bit but I think it may work better for people who use heat on their hair. But I would buy it again


----------



## Lymegreen (Sep 29, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:


> I'm trying to make it three more weeks to finish out my first 16 week stretch but I need to find a style where it won't matter that my edges are all over the place. I look so crazy and it looks like I have combed my hair. Any suggestions??



Hopefully one of these will help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC4KTfoIE-Y&feature=channel&list=UL

or this one.  I"m not exactly a fan of how she did her bun but I like her idea of arranging the twisted kanekalon hair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0cYuHvNCk0&feature=related


----------



## Stillsaddity (Sep 29, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Flexi rods?  They have really helped me and I'm 14 weeks post.  Also moisturizing your edges and tying them down overnight will help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So you wet-set? I am almost too terrified to wash my hair. I've never seen my hair like this before, I'm afraid if I wash it that I'll be forced to relax it because I'm not sure how much more of this I can take


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 29, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> So you wet-set? I am almost too terrified to wash my hair. I've never seen my hair like this before, I'm afraid if I wash it that I'll be forced to relax it because I'm not sure how much more of this I can take



I usually set on about 60-70% dry hair.  I have wet set before.  But for me the flexi set stretches my roots because how it is done and the way you stretch the hair to roll it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Stillsaddity (Sep 29, 2012)

Lymegreen said:
			
		

> Hopefully one of these will help.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC4KTfoIE-Y&feature=channel&list=UL
> 
> ...



You are amazing!!! That was awesome and I may have to try one of those out


----------



## Stillsaddity (Sep 30, 2012)

Lymegreen said:
			
		

> Hopefully one of these will help.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC4KTfoIE-Y&feature=channel&list=UL
> 
> ...



I did my own version of one, I just home my edges act right


----------



## siick (Oct 1, 2012)

week 17
idk if I want to continue to relax.. on the fence


----------



## la mosca (Oct 1, 2012)

Since December 2010, I've relaxed twice a year.  I'm currently 16 weeks post, and I plan to relax in December.  It gets easier every time, but I've just had a breakthrough that made my new growth like butter.  I decided to try adding salt to my conditioner (the "Kiya Fizzle," for those who remember) and then I got under my steamer with the salted conditioner added. My new growth was so soft and easy to detangle, and I can't stop touching my hair!


----------



## FelaShrine (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice Stillsaddity.


----------



## Britt (Oct 1, 2012)

@ la mosca, how much salt did you use in your deep conditioner? Did you use table salt?


----------



## la mosca (Oct 2, 2012)

Brittster, I used a pinch of table salt in about 4 tablespoons of conditioner.


----------



## Monaleezza (Oct 2, 2012)

siick said:
			
		

> week 17
> idk if I want to continue to relax.. on the fence



@slick Stretch until you decide. You can always change your mind and relax later if you want to.

la mosca I didn't know salt was good for our hair, what are the benefits?


----------



## la mosca (Oct 2, 2012)

Monaleezza, the salt just seems to help the softening and detangling properties of the conditioner for some reason.  There are some old threads about it, but I never tried it until recently.


----------



## Monaleezza (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll look em up! Thanks for that.


----------



## Satchmo (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi guys! Newbie and my first post ever. I've been lurking for a few months and decided to join in the goodness. I had a bad experience 3 weeks ago at a hairdressers where I paid double my usual amount to relax and ended up with half my new growth unrelaxed and the other half texlaxed (I'm fully relaxed btw). I'm in braids now to manage the situation (jersey shore anybody? ) and stretching till the end of December when I go to Nigeria so that the only stylist on the planet I trust can correct this mess. This stretch will be 15 weeks, one week longer than my last one. Trying to increase the time gradually. Hope you're all well!


----------



## 3jsmom (Oct 3, 2012)

I really want to relax but still stretching, the main thing holding me back is choosing a good relaxer.


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 3, 2012)

I bought Hollywood Beauty Olive Creme Hairdress today to help in my stretch and I dont have to use it yet. Im 5 weeks and I dont have to use anything to soften my ng. This is a shock for me, usually my hair starts fighting with me at 3 and a half weeks. Im kinda happy right now.

ETA: The point of the post was to ask has anyone tried the product. I got side-tracked when I checked the calender to tell yall how many weeks post I was and saw I made it to 5 weeks with no problems. Sorry for off-based excitement.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Oct 3, 2012)

I almost entertained the thought of ending my stretch early but I did a dry DC instead and shampooed and now I'm back to bunning for 7 more weeks


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm at 11 weeks right now. I said I wasn't going past 12 weeks to avoid breakage, but right now everything is going well so I may continue. I wash with Wen once or twice a week after doing a dry DC with AOGPB or Alter Ego Garlic. I apply my leave-ins, air dry 85-90% and then either blow dry to straighten my roots before bunning or flat twist overnight for a twistout. I bun 95% of the time, but I'm toying with the idea of doing more twistouts to avoid the blow dryer, but I'm iffy about the constant manipulation because there's no second-day hair here. What do you guys think?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## blessedandlucky (Oct 4, 2012)

Stretched for 17 weeks, longest stretch in my life with the aid of braids. Considered not relaxing again for awhile, but relaxed on Tuesday. Great  decision for me. I will go back to stretching 10 wks since I don't plan on getting braids again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm on a pregnancy stretch. I haven't had a relaxer since January. I can't wait to get a perm again. My baby is due December 1st so it will probably be a whole year.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 4, 2012)

15 Weeks Post Today!!! I was originally gonna relax next weekend for a wedding and concert.  Now I'm definitely going to wait the five weeks until my 30th before I relax.  Plus I'm getting a Pibbs for my bday!!! So until then (and since I'm not rollersetting right now due to out-of-control roots), I'm gonna continue to bun and PS.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 4, 2012)

longest I stretched was 8 months. May never do it again because its too much to manage. Last relaxer was 6 months. I'm coming up on 12 weeks now. May stretch til 6 months again.


----------



## QueenRoller (Oct 8, 2012)

H0tPinkButtafly said:
			
		

> I'm on a pregnancy stretch. I haven't had a relaxer since January. I can't wait to get a perm again. My baby is due December 1st so it will probably be a whole year.



That's very admirable! Hang in there girl!


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 8, 2012)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I'm on a pregnancy stretch. I haven't had a relaxer since January. I can't wait to get a perm again. My baby is due December 1st so it will probably be a whole year.



Congratulations: )


----------



## mschristine (Oct 8, 2012)

12 weeks post and i want to relax so bad!! Just 6 more weeks to go...I can do it!


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 8, 2012)

yes you can..... condition condition condition.


----------



## mschristine (Oct 10, 2012)

Currently giving my hair a spa treatment...definitely going 6 more weeks


----------



## Kimlyb (Oct 10, 2012)

6 weeks post and I need help with these dry ends.help

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Stillsaddity (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll be 15 weeks post tomorrow!!! This is my second stretch and the first time I've made it this far so I'm really proud of myself. This weekend I plan on doing a hard protein treatment to prepare for my relaxer next week. I cannot wait to see how much progress I've made. It really wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, and so far I haven't had and adverse reactions. Who knows, maybe next time I'll shoot for 20 weeks. But we'll see how this relaxer goes first


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 12, 2012)

16 weeks post yesterday.  My hair has become increasingly manageable (sulfur or MN mix nightly) and my hair has done a 180 from the beginning of my HHJ.  Conditioning, moisturizing and following my regiment has made this possible.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Oct 14, 2012)

Well ladies...I think I'm going to end my stretch early I'll be 13 weeks this week and I have a few events coming up where I don't want to be bunning...so I'll be relaxing either Wednesday or Thursday....


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 14, 2012)

...Getting ready for my henndigo...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 14, 2012)

I believe henna has "relaxed" my texture--not enough to keep me from ever relaxing but enough to extend my stretch (12 weeks post yesterday). My second stretch this year and I would like to extend this one to the first of the year. that would almost get me to 6 mos. I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...I'm henna-ing today. Love the fact that the gray goes away too!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 16, 2012)

My Lions Mane!!!! 2 days shy of 17 weeks post and my hair is sitting sooooo high.  I'm at 2.5 inches in some places, 3.5 inches in others... I even measured 5 inches (I think the 5 inch areas are because I under-processed the crown area in my last relaxer) in some areas.  I can't wait for this 20 week stretch to cease so I can wet wrap my hair.  I'm looking forward to that the most!  I haven't used my dryer since about 12 weeks post.  Those new rollers are also calling my name.  3.5 weeks to go!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Oct 17, 2012)

Relaxed yesterday at 13 weeks. I probably would have seen more length if I hadn't been so scissor happy during this stretch but that's okay. I'm going to stick to 12 week stretches for a while


----------



## Stillsaddity (Oct 17, 2012)

16 weeks post tomorrow. I plan to relax this weekend but I'm having a good hair day today


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm about 13 weeks post and trying to figure out my twist out routine. I wore one today and plan to retwist each night (I sleep too rough for second-day hair).






These are the products I used





Finger separated and applied products, lightly combed, twisted and rolled.





Shed hair. About normal for me; don't know if that's too much. Some were broken, but most had the bulb. What do you think?

I'll post the outcome in the morning and what it looks like after a full day of work.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 17, 2012)

7 weeks and loving it I keep pulling my coils with excitement. I can't wait to see the end result at 10 weeks.


----------



## Keen (Oct 17, 2012)

Coming here for inspiration. I'm 10 weeks post. I usually relax between 10 and 12 weeks. I think I'm going to try to make it to 16 weeks... This is risky because I usually have breakage at that time. I'm hoping plenty of moisture will help.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 18, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> I'm about 13 weeks post and trying to figure out my twist out routine. I wore one today and plan to retwist each night (I sleep too rough for second-day hair).
> 
> These are the products I used
> 
> ...



Here are a few shots from this morning: 

It's not as defined because it's not on freshly washed or cowashed hair, like this one from two weeks ago:

And this is what I did with that twist out on the third day.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 18, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> I'm about 13 weeks post and trying to figure out my twist out routine. I wore one today and plan to retwist each night (I sleep too rough for second-day hair).
> 
> These are the products I used
> 
> ...



I wish that was all the shed hair I had...your hair must be in great shape!  Is your hair mostly dry when you twist?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 18, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> Here are a few shots from this morning:
> 
> It's not as defined because it's not on freshly washed or cowashed hair, like this one from two weeks ago:
> 
> ...



I love it!  Too cute.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 18, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I wish that was all the shed hair I had...your hair must be in great shape!  Is your hair mostly dry when you twist?



It's mostly dry. After I cowash, I use a turbie twist and then airdry to about 70 or 80 percent before applying products and twisting. The second day I mist it before retwisting. 

I thought I was shedding a lot. I have fur baby tumbleweeds rolling all over my house. My husband says they congregate in corners and are planning a mutiny.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's how it looked by the end of the day:


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 18, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> It's mostly dry. After I cowash, I use a turbie twist and then airdry to about 70 or 80 percent before applying products and twisting. The second day I mist it before retwisting.
> 
> I thought I was shedding a lot. I have fur baby tumbleweeds rolling all over my house. My husband says they congregate in corners and are planning a mutiny.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Your husband is hilarious!


----------



## Stillsaddity (Oct 19, 2012)

Today is creamy crack day and I am super excited!!!!


----------



## Satchmo (Oct 21, 2012)

6 weeks post and not much to show for it- barely half an inch  winter is drying up my progress. Oh well, that should make this 15 week stretch bearable.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 1, 2012)

Relaxing next week, so I've decided to do my Aphogee 2-Step tonight... Really excited for my first ever medium-hard protein treatment.  My hair will probably thank me!  19 weeks today.  Plan to relax at 20 weeks.  Just in time for my bday trip to NY


----------



## Britt (Nov 1, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 what was ur regimen while stretching so long? That's a nice long stretch.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 2, 2012)

I used cassia obovata this evening and I am not so sure about it. I mixed it with warm water and put it on dry hair using an applicator (off brand Sprush) then I put a plastic cap on my head and let it sit for about an hour. 

I rinsed it out in the sink as best I could but there were a lot of grains in my hair. I then mixed a cream of nature moisturizing conditioner with some Jamaica black castor oil and some grapeseed oil. I let that sit on my head for about two hours. Then I got in the shower and used Wen 613. 

My hair shed more than usual and still felt rough. I let it air dry a bit, m/s'd and put it in two braids. We'll see how it feels in the morning. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 3, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> I used cassia obovata this evening and I am not so sure about it. I mixed it with warm water and put it on dry hair using an applicator (off brand Sprush) then I put a plastic cap on my head and let it sit for about an hour.
> 
> I rinsed it out in the sink as best I could but there were a lot of grains in my hair. I then mixed a cream of nature moisturizing conditioner with some Jamaica black castor oil and some grapeseed oil. I let that sit on my head for about two hours. Then I got in the shower and used Wen 613.
> 
> My hair shed more than usual and still felt rough. I let it air dry a bit, m/s'd and put it in two braids. We'll see how it feels in the morning. Did I do something wrong?



I read where someone suggested rinsing first in the bathtub. I thought it might be kind of gross but I found that rinsing henna or any of those grainy products in that way actually works like a champ. It does feel weird but It really does work. After the initial rinse laying in the bathtub then I turn on the shower and use the sprayer. I use some conditioner with really good slip like porosity control or Trader Joes to finish.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 4, 2012)

Brittster said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82 what was ur regimen while stretching so long? That's a nice long stretch.



Brittster... What has truly allowed me to soften and detangle my ng is applying my DC relaxer style (focusing on the roots) and using heat to DC at least twice, sometimes three times, a week, for at least an hour each time.  I've also been exclusively protective styling since Oct 14th (not long in theory, but long to me).  I do a lot of knot-outs and buns.

Prepoo 2x a week (AVG or oil based mix, condish  on my hair)

Poo 1x every 7-10 days 

Chelate every two weeks; one lather Creamy Aloe, one lather moisturizing shampoo.  I actually put the chelating shampoo on top of whatever pre-poo I have in my hair.  

Co-wash 2x a week

DC 3x a week (and because I live in FL, wet bunning is easy, so conditioning my hair more often is a breeze)

Air Dry always!

M&S 2x a week


----------



## 4evershika (Nov 4, 2012)

27 weeks post... I NEED to relax thursday because my bday is on Saturday and I want my hair to be NICE.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 4, 2012)

4evershika said:
			
		

> 27 weeks post... I NEED to relax thursday because my bday is on Saturday and I want my hair to be NICE.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Nice stretch...secrets please.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 4, 2012)

19 weeks post protective style:  knot-out


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 5, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> 19 weeks post protective style:  knot-out



Nice 
Your hair looks fabulous ? Is this a Bantu knot out? How many knots?


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 5, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> 19 weeks post protective style:  knot-out



Sooo cute


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 5, 2012)

sharifeh said:
			
		

> Nice
> Your hair looks fabulous ? Is this a Bantu knot out? How many knots?



This is about 7 Bantu Knots.  It was supposed to be an overnight prepoo with Trigger and SD Wheat Germ Condish.  I knotted it to sleep and so the hair could stay moisturized overnight... But I had some running around to do, so I took it down and fluffed.  I think the conditioner helped to give it a more crinkly look.  Plus the shrinkage is real!   It was cute . Thanks ladies.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wen twist out...no other products, no leave-in, no gloss or oils just Wen. Love, love, love that stuff!  It's a keeper!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Wen twist out...no other products, no leave-in, no gloss or oils just Wen. Love, love, love that stuff!  It's a keeper!



Ooooh!  Super pretty.  I need to grab some of that 613


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 5, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Ooooh!  Super pretty.  I need to grab some of that 613



That is a 15 week post twist out with very little shedding and I'm a shedder.  So soft that I can't stop touching it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 5, 2012)

going to try to stretch this thing out until the end of the year.  i want to focus on my edges.  i don't know how many weeks that will be.  i believe it will be about 3 months or so.  if my hair is doing fine, i'll try to go a little longer.


----------



## 4evershika (Nov 5, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Nice stretch...secrets please.



Thanks! I've been PSing 97% of the time... buns until 16weeks then I got box braids for 6-7 weeks and now I am under a u-part which I will stay under until December... I don't usually strtch this long but I was toying with transitioning & decided against it. I am still 75%-25% on relaxing in this upcoming week ( 25% of me kind of wants to hold out until December... but 75% is over dealing with these two textures

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

I relaxed this past Thursday ladies @ 20 weeks exactly 



I use Linange Lye and I realized tonight that my hair is texlaxed!  I used Linange for two years straight a few years back.  I then started using no lye relaxers again (Olive Oil and Mizani).   They made my hair bone straight (and flat).  So I started using Linange again when I relaxed in June and then again a few nights ago.  I mistook my texlaxed hair for new growth as I got deeper in my stretch and only realized my hair is texlaxed tonight.  The below pictures show my newly relaxed hair looking half-way natural 

It was a lot straighter; however, I partied Friday night and sweat it out.  My no-lye relaxed hair is still straight.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 13, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I relaxed this past Thursday ladies @ 20 weeks exactly
> 
> I use Linange Lye and I realized tonight that my hair is texlaxed!  I used Linange for two years straight a few years back.  I then started using no lye relaxers again (Olive Oil and Mizani).   They made my hair bone straight (and flat).  So I started using Linange again when I relaxed in June and then again a few nights ago.  I mistook my texlaxed hair for new growth as I got deeper in my stretch and only realized my hair is texlaxed tonight.  The below pictures show my newly relaxed hair looking half-way natural
> 
> It was a lot straighter; however, I partied Friday night and sweat it out.  My no-lye relaxed hair is still straight.



I plan to use this relaxer in January when I relax. I just realized today when posting in another thread that I'm 17 weeks post. This is my longest stretch so far and I'm having no problems, which is why I think going six months will be a breeze (knock on wood). I just started a thread asking about tips for wigging it through winter because I'm thinking about doing it for the next couple of months. 

Your post stood out to me because it made me remember that I when I relaxed after several years of being natural, it was with a no lye relaxer. I only used it once, but my hair was shoulder length. Since then I've been using Mizani BB, but I want more of a texlaxed look and I've heard some good things about Linage Shea Butter Lye. I hate my ends now because they're so straight and flat.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 13, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> I plan to use this relaxer in January when I relax. I just realized today when posting in another thread that I'm 17 weeks post. This is my longest stretch so far and I'm having no problems, which is why I think going six months will be a breeze (knock on wood). I just started a thread asking about tips for wigging it through winter because I'm thinking about doing it for the next couple of months.
> 
> Your post stood out to me because it made me remember that I when I relaxed after several years of being natural, it was with a no lye relaxer. I only used it once, but my hair was shoulder length. Since then I've been using Mizani BB, but I want more of a texlaxed look and I've heard some good things about Linage Shea Butter Lye. I hate my ends now because they're so straight and flat.



I really do like this relaxer a lot . Many people are afraid of lye; however unlike others, my hair prefers it.  Plus, my natural texture is very nice when wet or dry.  So I like that my hair is texlaxed.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 13, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> I plan to use this relaxer in January when I relax. I just realized today when posting in another thread that I'm 17 weeks post. This is my longest stretch so far and I'm having no problems, which is why I think going six months will be a breeze (knock on wood). I just started a thread asking about tips for wigging it through winter because I'm thinking about doing it for the next couple of months.
> 
> Your post stood out to me because it made me remember that I when I relaxed after several years of being natural, it was with a no lye relaxer. I only used it once, but my hair was shoulder length. Since then I've been using Mizani BB, but I want more of a texlaxed look and I've heard some good things about Linage Shea Butter Lye. I hate my ends now because they're so straight and flat.



I'm right there with ya at 16&1/2 weeks. I also use Mizani BB and I am texlaxed as of my last touch up in July. My ends are still straight but I do twist outs and use straws on the ends to create a spiral. My plan is to go 6 months which is around January 12th. I've already surpassed my longest stretch of 15&1/2 weeks.  Wen is my GoTo for this stretch.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 13, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm right there with ya at 16&1/2 weeks. I also use Mizani BB and I am texlaxed as of my last touch up in July. My ends are still straight but I do twist outs and use straws on the ends to create a spiral. My plan is to go 6 months which is around January 12th. I've already surpassed my longest stretch of 15&1/2 weeks.  Wen is my GoTo for this stretch.



Okay...

This confirms that you are my hair buddy...whether you like it or not. 

Six months for me will be around Jan. 15

I'm not sure I'm going to do the wig thing I mentioned earlier. A very little bit of my nape area is now shorter than the rest of my hair. I'll try to post photos later. So, I thought the combination of dry air and high-necked sweaters might do even more damage; hence, the winter wig question. How do you keep your nape from suffering?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 13, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> Okay...
> 
> This confirms that you are my hair buddy...whether you like it or not.
> 
> ...



Love it!  I'm in, buddy!  I've never really had a problem with the nape area. I think it's because I have a giant cowlick back there...LOL...my hair grows up in the back instead of down.  I really can't do wigs...bad experience with an afro, my grandmother and a little nappy-headed 10-year-old girl who shall remain nameless. My biggest problem is my crown...thickest part of my hair, extremely uncooperative and the first place I notice breakage.  At least the nape can be covered up...a crazy crown is hard to disguise.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 13, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Love it!  I'm in, buddy!  I've never really had a problem with the nape area. I think it's because I have a giant cowlick back there...LOL...my hair grows up in the back instead of down.  I really can't do wigs...bad experience with an afro, my grandmother and a little nappy-headed 10-year-old girl who shall remain nameless. My biggest problem is my crown...thickest part of my hair, extremely uncooperative and the first place I notice breakage.  At least the nape can be covered up...a crazy crown is hard to disguise.



I've had the crazy crown in the past. Mine is really thick, too, so I just try not to be too rough with it. I recognize that I've been rough with my nape and haven't given it the lovin' it deserves. I just used the Mango Wen and once my hair air dries a little more I'm going to twist it for a twist out tomorrow. I just checked my Wen account and I have a bottle of Fig and a bottle of Pumpkin on the way. I've never tried either one, so I'm just tad bit excited. I have nothing but Wen on my hair right now and think I may copy you and only use it to see how my twist out likes it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 13, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> I've had the crazy crown in the past. Mine is really thick, too, so I just try not to be too rough with it. I recognize that I've been rough with my nape and haven't given it the lovin' it deserves. I just used the Mango Wen and once my hair air dries a little more I'm going to twist it for a twist out tomorrow. I just checked my Wen account and I have a bottle of Fig and a bottle of Pumpkin on the way. I've never tried either one, so I'm just tad bit excited. I have nothing but Wen on my hair right now and think I may copy you and only use it to see how my twist out likes it.



I am a Wen girl for sure. I've only used the Sweet Almond Mint and I love this stuff. I can feel my scalp at 16&1/2 weeks which is not at all normal for me. I'm going on my third day of Sunday's twist out...a lady at work asked what I was doing with my hair today.  Do you use the styling cream too?


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't used the styling creme. I think I still have it and the texture balm somewhere in my caddy. Maybe I'll try it tonight. I'm about to start twisting.

Morning update:  My hair feels really soft, but not as moisturized as I like. I put some more Wen in my hair as a leave-in and then when it was almost dry, I used Sweet Almond Mint styling creme, which I didn't know was more like a gel. My twist out seems defined, but without the products I normally use (leave in, sealed with oil, then ecostyler) little wisps of hair are already separating from the pack.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 14, 2012)

Sooo...maybe I was a little hasty in my judgement. It turns out the Wen Wen method (cowash & styling creme) really was a (pardon the pun) win win method 

 Seriously, though, with my usual method my hair would drop about an inch or so by the end of the work day. My hair hasn't dropped and I think those wispy pieces I mentioned earlier were just because my hair was a little _too_ dry before adding the styling creme. 

So thanks to my newfound hair buddy, I've got a new, simpler way of doing my twist outs...now I have to find something to do with the two gallons of Eco Styler I recently bought. I guess I'll use it up after I run out of the styling creme or when I bun.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 14, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> Sooo...maybe I was a little hasty in my judgement. It turns out the Wen Wen method (cowash & styling creme) really was a (pardon the pun) win win method
> 
> Seriously, though, with my usual method my hair would drop about an inch or so by the end of the work day. My hair hasn't dropped and I think those wispy pieces I mentioned earlier were just because my hair was a little too dry before adding the styling creme.
> 
> So thanks to my newfound hair buddy, I've got a new, simpler way of doing my twist outs...now I have to find something to do with the two gallons of Eco Styler I recently bought. I guess I'll use it up after I run out of the styling creme or when I bun.



Love, love, love!  Glad it works for you...your hair looks great!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just checking in...18 whole weeks post as of yesterday, officially my longest stretch ever and going strong!  Wen-Wen twist outs are a win-win, how's it going #QuirkyDimples#?


----------



## mschristine (Nov 25, 2012)

Currently deep conditioning my 6 weeks post hair. Probably gonna do a protein treatment later in the week because my bday is on Thursday and I wanna straighten my hair when I go see Beauty and the Beast at the Fox Theatre on Friday


----------



## Babysaffy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll be at 16 weeks post next Wednesday when I plan to relax.

Going to dc my hair tonight with Ors replenishing then moisturise hair and oil scalp which I don't normally do. It will be my last wash before relaxing so don't want to get the itchy head in between.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Nov 28, 2012)

Almost six weeks post and so far my hair is doing well. I've been trying to find ways to make sure to keep my ng moisturized. I broke off a nice little chunk in my center during the last two weeks of my last stretch trying to comb it out. I had given up and said I wouldn't stretch that long again but I'd rather find a way to protect my hair and push for another 16 week stretch because other than that breakage my hair seems a lot healthier. I guess it's all trial and error until I find something that work for me. How do you guys make it through the end of your stretch?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 28, 2012)

Three weeks post tomorrow  17 weeks to go :no:  LOL.  My last stretch was twenty weeks and it was effortless.  I have never intentionally stretched before but I really like it.  I used AVG to prepoo from 12 weeks post on and my new growth did well.  I think I will do an AVG prepoo right now before I co-wash and DC my hair.

I'm PS'ing until 12/31/12, and then every three months thereafter I will use direct heat.  I do plan to rollerset, flexi set and wet wrap with a hooded dryer throughout my stretch.  As I progress, I will probably just flexi set and Bantu knot-out because rollersetting with heightened roots will make me wanna flat iron or blow dry them straight 

*peace sign*


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

19+ weeks post and going strong!  Planning on the 6 month stretch ending in Jan (20th).  My hair is in much better shape but it ain't pretty because my motherland hair is begging for some CC!


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 6, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> 19+ weeks post and going strong!  Planning on the 6 month stretch ending in Jan (20th).  My hair is in much better shape but it ain't pretty because my motherland hair is begging for some CC!



I feel your pain!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:


> Almost six weeks post and so far my hair is doing well. I've been trying to find ways to make sure to keep my ng moisturized. I broke off a nice little chunk in my center during the last two weeks of my last stretch trying to comb it out. I had given up and said I wouldn't stretch that long again but I'd rather find a way to protect my hair and push for another 16 week stretch because other than that breakage my hair seems a lot healthier. I guess it's all trial and error until I find something that work for me. How do you guys make it through the end of your stretch?



Wen has been the ticket for me. I'm 20 weeks post today. I only comb my hair on wash days because I exclusively do twist outs. Depending on how crazy I sleep at night I could get 4 or 5 days out of my Twistout.  After wash day fingers only!  I have 6 more weeks to make it to 6 months--my longest stretch ever. My only other stretch was 16&1/2 weeks because I wasn't prepared.
I used Wen for the first time about a month ago and I'm sold. The product is amazing!


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 8, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Wen has been the ticket for me. I'm 20 weeks post today. I only comb my hair on wash days because I exclusively do twist outs. Depending on how crazy I sleep at night I could get 4 or 5 days out of my Twistout.  After wash day fingers only!  I have 6 more weeks to make it to 6 months--my longest stretch ever. My only other stretch was 16&1/2 weeks because I wasn't prepared.
> I used Wen for the first time about a month ago and I'm sold. The product is amazing!



You have to tell me how you get 4-5 days out of your twistouts! I can manage two at most. Instructions, please!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 8, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> You have to tell me how you get 4-5 days out of your twistouts! I can manage two at most. Instructions, please!



Absolutely...
1.  I use straws on my ends, largest circumference I can find, when I do my twist outs.  I also use those metal clippy things at the base of the twist to stretch my hair in the twists since I'm so many weeks post. 
2.  At night I pull it all up into a single poof without too much manipulation using a large cloth scrunchie and cover my head with a satin bonnet. 
3.  In the morning, I take off the bonnet, take off the scrunchie and let gravity take over and use my fingers to rearrange the curls. Seriously, gravity does most of the work.  Day 4 might be a little scary if I sleep like a wild animal...LOL
4.  I don't apply any other products to my hair after wash day. It acts some kind of crazy if I do. That's it. 

Wen does an awesome job of keeping my hair soft, shiny and touchable.  It holds the curl like no other product, on wash day I'm washing out curls not the hard crunchy kind either.


----------



## karenjoe (Dec 8, 2012)

I've gone 6 mos.... neva eva again.... It wasn't worth the work.... I didn't see a lot of growth.... 
i saw more growth at 4 mos or 10 mos...
the combing out sometimes was ok.  then it could take  hours
with my 4 types of hair, I never know which one is gonna act a fool! 
thank goodness for wigs, falls, & headbands.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 8, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> You have to tell me how you get 4-5 days out of your twistouts! I can manage two at most. Instructions, please!



Today is wash day:




Freshly washed and conditioned with Wen. 



My hair in twists on mostly dry hair...can't do flat twists at 20-weeks post...too thick. 
I reset the ends with water to wrap smoothly. 


Straws with end papers(I know, old Skool).



The out part of the twist out.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 8, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Wen has been the ticket for me. I'm 20 weeks post today. I only comb my hair on wash days because I exclusively do twist outs. Depending on how crazy I sleep at night I could get 4 or 5 days out of my Twistout.  After wash day fingers only!  I have 6 more weeks to make it to 6 months--my longest stretch ever. My only other stretch was 16&1/2 weeks because I wasn't prepared.
> I used Wen for the first time about a month ago and I'm sold. The product is amazing!



Cattypus1 - I totally agree! 

WEN Fig is the only reason I'm able to stretch this long with no problem.  

Since I dumped all of my cheapie cowash conditioners, my hair has done a 180!  I'm 16 weeks post and just sittin' here chillin' like....


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 8, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Today is wash day:
> 
> Freshly washed and conditioned with Wen.
> 
> ...



Do you pineapple it at night? Workout during the week? That's my problem: sleeping and sweating. Nice technique BTW


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 8, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> Do you pineapple it at night? Workout during the week? That's my problem: sleeping and sweating. Nice technique BTW



I'm not sure what you mean by "pineapple" but my head does resemble a pineapple with my Scrunchie on [Grin].  Any time I'm going to do something that makes me sweat or something that may flatten my hair I pull it up in the Scrunchie.  I sweat like nobody's business even with a brisk walk.


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 8, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "pineapple" but my head does resemble a pineapple with my Scrunchie on [Grin].  Any time I'm going to do something that makes me sweat or something that may flatten my hair I pull it up in the Scrunchie.  I sweat like nobody's business even with a brisk walk.



It's a term I picked up from here. It just means, like you said, pulling all your hair on top of your head loosely with a scrunchie so that it resembles a pineapple. I tried it once, but it didn't  quite work. I may try again this week.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 8, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> It's a term I picked up from here. It just means, like you said, pulling all your hair on top of your head loosely with a scrunchie so that it resembles a pineapple. I tried it once, but it didn't  quite work. I may try again this week.



The only way it works for me is if my ends are curly.  My straight ends flatten out and i look raggedy the next day. How's the stretch going for you, buddy?


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 8, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> The only way it works for me is if my ends are curly.  My straight ends flatten out and i look raggedy the next day. How's the stretch going for you, buddy?



It's going relatively well, buddy. From the pictures you just posted I can tell yours is going well. The Wen helps a lot and keeping my hands off does, too. It's been pulled back all week because I haven't had time to do my usual routine. 

I plan to try sitting in the steamer at the gym tomorrow after I workout. I usually wear conditioner to the gym anyway (two birds, one stone). I read a post on here a while ago about people who use the steam room at the gym for double duty. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> The only way it works for me is if my ends are curly.  My straight ends flatten out and i look raggedy the next day. How's the stretch going for you, buddy?



Guuuurl...you know what happens when you think you are in control of your hair and then you find out who's really in control and that its not you!  Last week my Twistout lasted 4 days with one crazy day...day 5, I swear!  My hair must have watched me type that because she cut a fool and I'm sitting here on Day 3 with my heat cap on getting ready to twist again.  Oh well, at least it is butter soft, it might look a hot mess but it is as soft as butter.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 15, 2012)

21 Weeks Post today -  5 weeks to go!  Longest stretch ever.


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 15, 2012)

Omg my SO is coming back wednesday. I can't wait till he sees my hair. That will be exactly 16 weeks.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Henndigo Day...100g Moroccan Henna, 50g Indigo, 2 tbs Aphogee moisturizing conditioner, 1 tbs Burt's Bees Baby Bee Baby Oil...Can't wait to see the result!


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 15, 2012)

Relaxed my hair after 4 months.

Actually, I had a relaxer in a July and then did a corrective on one side in August 2012. It was surprisingly easy to stretch during these four months. I contribute it to using Silk Dreams haircare products and washing my hair in sections.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 16, 2012)

Nexxus Humectress is a bawse!

Softened and moisturized my 17 weeks' worth of ng with no problems tonight.  I put it on after shampooing and let it sit for 2 hours for maximum penetration.

My ng was no match!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 16, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Nexxus Humectress is a bawse!
> 
> Softened and moisturized my 17 weeks' worth of ng with no problems tonight.  I put it on after shampooing and let it sit for 2 hours for maximum penetration.
> 
> ...



Girl yessss!! Been using all Nexxus products for 2 years now. It gets the job done!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 16, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Today is wash day:
> 
> Freshly washed and conditioned with Wen.
> 
> ...



That set is so pretty! I wish I could pull that off! Trying to stretch to 12 weeks instead of 10 this time. That means I relax on 1/25. I've never gone past 10 weeks so I'm going to read you ladies post for tips.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Dec 16, 2012)

What deep conditioner is good for relaxer hair? Got a perm a week. Is it time to wash it? Help


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 16, 2012)

BeautifullyExotic - Welcome to the board! 

Check out this thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=570837

There's a ton of info on caring for relaxed hair.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Dec 16, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> BeautifullyExotic - Welcome to the board!
> 
> Check out this thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=570837
> ...



My biggest problems is knowing what works for my hair and what doesn't


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 16, 2012)

BeautifullyExotic - No problem!  I've been exactly where you are.  Read this article about regimen building.  Take it slow and find what your hair likes.

http://voices.yahoo.com/hair-regimen-building-newbies-408289.html


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Today is wash day:
> 
> Freshly washed and conditioned with Wen.
> 
> ...



Cattypus1 this straw set is GORGEOUS!!!  I "might" try this one day, how many straws did you use for all that hair??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> CARtttpus1 this straw set is GORGEOUS!!!  I "might" try this one day, how many straws did you use for all that hair??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you(blush)...About 20, cut in half-only on the ends though.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 16, 2012)

I love this thread, but I can't wait to "dump" ya'll in a week!  

I'm finally down to only 7 more days until I relax!!!


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 16, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> I love this thread, but I can't wait to "dump" ya'll in a week!
> 
> I'm finally down to only 7 more days until I relax!!!



3 more days till I relax but I gotten so used to stretching now I might become a long term stretcher. Being on a texlaxed hair journey makes it easier to resist the creamy crack.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 16, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> I love this thread, but I can't wait to "dump" ya'll in a week!
> 
> I'm finally down to only 7 more days until I relax!!!



Please don't dump us...we need the moral support...Tee Hee!  5 more weeks til I dump y'all too!  LOL


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 16, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Please don't dump us...we need the moral support...Tee Hee!  5 more weeks til I dump y'all too!  LOL



I'll be back! 

I complain sometimes, but stretching is really getting easier each time I do it.  I think my max will be 18 weeks though.  That gives my scalp time to rest, and I have plenty off ng to relax.  So looking forward to seeing my scalp again!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Dec 18, 2012)

can you use the same brand for your clarifying, shampoo. cinditioner. and so on or you can mix them


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 18, 2012)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> can you use the same brand for your clarifying, shampoo. cinditioner. and so on or you can mix them




BeautifullyExotic

You can use whatever your hair likes.  I use Suave for clarifying, Nexxus for conditioning/shampoo, and Motions for protein.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 20, 2012)

Argh! So, in preparation for my relaxer in a week, I clarified and then did a protein treatment. I used Sally's hard water shampoo and then added an egg and EVOO to a conditioner. I left the conditioner on for about an hour because I got distracted getting my son bathed and ready for bed.

Rinsed it out with cool water and added Wen Fig and kept that on for about an hour. My hair felt super hard when I rinsed it out and there were a couple of hair clumps hanging onto the bottom of my super tangled hair. 

Here I am thinking I'm getting my hair prepped for my relaxer, instead I may have caused a setback. On top of all of that, I apparently didn't rinse the egg out well enough so I've got egg in my hair.


----------



## TeeMBL (Dec 21, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> Argh! So, in preparation for my relaxer in a week, I clarified and then did a protein treatment. I used Sally's hard water shampoo and then added an egg and EVOO to a conditioner. I left the conditioner on for about an hour because I got distracted getting my son bathed and ready for bed.
> 
> Rinsed it out with cool water and added Wen Fig and kept that on for about an hour. My hair felt super hard when I rinsed it out and there were a couple of hair clumps hanging onto the bottom of my super tangled hair.
> 
> Here I am thinking I'm getting my hair prepped for my relaxer, instead I may have caused a setback. On top of all of that, I apparently didn't rinse the egg out well enough so I've got egg in my hair.


 
I have to follow protein treatments with a moisturizing DC otherwise I have the same results.  Learned the hard way several years ago with Aphogee 2-step


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 21, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> Argh! So, in preparation for my relaxer in a week, I clarified and then did a protein treatment. I used Sally's hard water shampoo and then added an egg and EVOO to a conditioner. I left the conditioner on for about an hour because I got distracted getting my son bathed and ready for bed.
> 
> Rinsed it out with cool water and added Wen Fig and kept that on for about an hour. My hair felt super hard when I rinsed it out and there were a couple of hair clumps hanging onto the bottom of my super tangled hair.
> 
> Here I am thinking I'm getting my hair prepped for my relaxer, instead I may have caused a setback. On top of all of that, I apparently didn't rinse the egg out well enough so I've got egg in my hair.



I'm sorry about your egg issue. Are you relaxing next week, I thought we were closer to the same schedule. I'm scheduled for the 20th.


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 21, 2012)

Cattypus1

I planned to relax next month on the 17th, but got an itch to relax. It seems like my new growth is out to get me and I've noticed more shedding than usual. I thought, "Why exactly am I stretching this long?" Plus I read a thread about fine-haired people stretching and having setbacks and it freaked me out. I think I may stick with my original relax date, up my moisture, and bun until then. 

I never thought I was protein sensitive, but maybe I am or maybe I just need to find a good moisturizing deep conditioner. I've got Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing Cream on its way to me along with the Linange Relaxer set, so I hope that does the trick.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 21, 2012)

My 6 month stretch is completed. Hallelujah!! I will be relaxing in the morning


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 22, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> I planned to relax next month on the 17th, but got an itch to relax. It seems like my new growth is out to get me and I've noticed more shedding than usual. I thought, "Why exactly am I stretching this long?" Plus I read a thread about fine-haired people stretching and having setbacks and it freaked me out. I think I may stick with my original relax date, up my moisture, and bun until then.
> 
> I never thought I was protein sensitive, but maybe I am or maybe I just need to find a good moisturizing deep conditioner. I've got Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing Cream on its way to me along with the Linange Relaxer set, so I hope that does the trick.



Let me know how you like the Alter Ego. I'm in the market for a good deep moisturizer. I haven't found anything that works for met better than the Wen Remoist but that stuff is pricey with a capital P.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 22, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> My 6 month stretch is completed. Hallelujah!! I will be relaxing in the morning



Congrats on your 6-month stretch...I've got 4 weeks to go on mine. I can't wait!!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> I planned to relax next month on the 17th, but got an itch to relax. It seems like my new growth is out to get me and I've noticed more shedding than usual. I thought, "Why exactly am I stretching this long?" Plus I read a thread about fine-haired people stretching and having setbacks and it freaked me out. I think I may stick with my original relax date, up my moisture, and bun until then.
> 
> I never thought I was protein sensitive, but maybe I am or maybe I just need to find a good moisturizing deep conditioner. I've got Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing Cream on its way to me along with the Linange Relaxer set, so I hope that does the trick.



I'm about to buy the linange shea butter tex set. Did u buy one jar or two? I have lots of ng & thick hair & I'm trying to figure out if I should buy an additional jar with the set. Will this be the 1st time u using this relaxer?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 22, 2012)

pelohello

I've never used it before, but I've heard such good things about it and all of the Alter Ego products. I bought my set from Amazon and it comes with SHEA BUTTER RELAXER 15oz + NEUTRILIZING CONDITIONER 16oz + RESTRUCTURING MASK 33oz

I think that's going to be enough for me. I've been stretching a little more than five months now and my hair is a little past shoulder length. It's not as thick as yours, though, so I don't know. When are you planning to relax?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 22, 2012)

was trying to stretch until feb, but I think it's time.....


----------



## Guinan (Dec 24, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> @pelohello
> 
> I've never used it before, but I've heard such good things about it and all of the Alter Ego products. I bought my set from Amazon and it comes with SHEA BUTTER RELAXER 15oz + NEUTRILIZING CONDITIONER 16oz + RESTRUCTURING MASK 33oz
> 
> I think that's going to be enough for me. I've been stretching a little more than five months now and my hair is a little past shoulder length. It's not as thick as yours, though, so I don't know. When are you planning to relax?


 
I will be purchasing it right after Christmas. I plan on relaxing 1/5/13. I will be purchasing 2 jars of the shea butter texturizer, the conditioner, a sprush set and the Mizani Butter Blend Hair Bath (its a neutralizer & it chelates). I decided to just buy the 2 jars b/c I will be 26wks post when I relax. I am sooooo excited!! This will be my 1st time using it too! & it will be my 1st time self-relaxing.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 24, 2012)

pelohello said:


> I will be purchasing it right after Christmas. I plan on relaxing 1/5/13. I will be purchasing 2 jars of the shea butter texturizer, the conditioner, a sprush set and the Mizani Butter Blend Hair Bath (its a neutralizer & it chelates). I decided to just buy the 2 jars b/c I will be 26wks post when I relax. I am sooooo excited!! This will be my 1st time using it too! & it will be my 1st time self-relaxing.



You will love love Linange.  I use the relaxer, but the relaxer, to me, texturizes.  My natural pattern is slightly loosened, and my hair is not straight like it becomes with the ORS's and Soft & Beautiful's.  When I relax in March, it will be my third consecutive time using it.  I've used it in the past, but never consecutively and I never paid attention to how my hair was with it until June '12 when I started using it again.  I relax every twenty weeks and can't wait until my entire head of hair is the texture of my texlaxed hair (about five inches).   And a bonus:  My texlaxed hair straightens exactly like my relaxed hair.  My new growth is a different story.  Merry Christmas...


----------



## lovebug10 (Dec 24, 2012)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> can you use the same brand for your clarifying, shampoo. cinditioner. and so on or you can mix them



BeautifullyExotic

Clarifying = Redken clarifying conditioner

Shampoo = Redken shampoos - usually the blue protein one but I'm going to switch it to the moisture line in the purple containers

Conditioner = Redken moisture DC - its in a purple jar with a black top, ORS pack occasionally, Aphogee 2min if my strands feel week


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 24, 2012)

4 mths post relaxer today.. I will be relaxing a few days before New Years, probably on Sunday or Monday..


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I think I've got the holiday blues...nothing is going the way I want and my hair seems to be the only thing I really have control over...probably an illusion. I'm getting the itch to tu!  I'm 22+ weeks post. I wanted to stretch 6 months but I'm in need of an attitude adjustment. I have everything I need to relax now and can't come up with a good reason not to except I will be pissed that I didn't finish the 6 months. Can someone please talk me off the tu ledge!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2012)

Cattypus1 - Is your hair doing well?  Are you experiencing any breakage horrendous tangles?  If not, get over it!

You can do it!  You're my stretching shero!  Keep going strong!


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 24, 2012)

Cattypus1: Noooo!!!! You're my inspiration and you're the one who's kept me going this long. Stay strong!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 24, 2012)

sunnieb and quirkydimples  my hair is doing remarkably well considering-- looks like hell and quite tangly at the demarcation but nothing really unusual. I think I'm just ready to see and feel my scalp again.  I'm all better now.  Thanks, ladies for talking me off the ledge.


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 27, 2012)

So...my Linange relaxer kit arrived. I ordered that and the energizing & rebalancing cream. The relaxer kit should have included the relaxer, neutralizing conditioner and restructuring mask. But instead of the restructuring mask I got the coconut conditioning mask. Normally I would be mad, but I went back and forth between the energizing and coconut conditioners... Now I have both! I also heard several people say the restructuring mask isn't all that great. 

Should I order the restructuring mask or just grab something from Sally's?


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2012)

Man, my first stretch was 23 weeks and I realize now that in some spots I didn't cover all of my new growth or smooth enough in certain areas  I think I'm going to cut back to 16 weeks and/or get someone to help me with it. When I start rollersetting or wearing braidouts/twistouts I don't want those areas super noticeable. Plus my hair is short and I swear its harder to relax and trim shorter hair.


----------



## lovebug10 (Dec 27, 2012)

4 months post tomorrow!!

But I can't relax until I'm 5 months post since I am far from my regular hair stylist until the end of next month


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 27, 2012)

lovebug10 said:


> 4 months post tomorrow!!
> 
> But I can't relax until I'm 5 months post since I am far from my regular hair stylist until the end of next month



Yay...that's an awesome stretch. Got any secrets?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 27, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> So...my Linange relaxer kit arrived. I ordered that and the energizing & rebalancing cream. The relaxer kit should have included the relaxer, neutralizing conditioner and restructuring mask. But instead of the restructuring mask I got the coconut conditioning mask. Normally I would be mad, but I went back and forth between the energizing and coconut conditioners... Now I have both! I also heard several people say the restructuring mask isn't all that great.
> 
> Should I order the restructuring mask or just grab something from Sally's?



Please let me know how you like Linange. I'm using Mizani BB Lye but I'm open.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to try the Darcy Botanicals transitioning cream.  I should have searched, but do any of you ladies use it and how do you like it??


----------



## janaq2003 (Dec 27, 2012)

Im almost 12 weeks... I love the way my new growth feels! Hate wash day detangling!!


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 27, 2012)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I want to try the Darcy Botanicals transitioning cream.  I should have searched, but do any of you ladies use it and how do you like it??



I used it and lives it once I was 8-10 weeks out. It's great for new growth,  but it's thick. I got a tip once to add one part water and two parts cream to a color applicator bottle to make it easier to apply.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 27, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> I used it and lives it once I was 8-10 weeks out. It's great for new growth,  but it's thick. I got a tip once to add one part water and two parts cream to a color applicator bottle to make it easier to apply.



Thank you. I think i will order


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 28, 2012)

I relaxed. My stretch is over. I think it might have done more harm than good, but I'll see tomorrow once it's dry. I posted in the relaxed thread with photos. I'll add more once I style it and take some progress pics.


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 28, 2012)

Just got a relaxer this month. Next relaxer is in April 2013. Thanks to the awesome regimen, I can go a long time without relaxing! whoohoo !


----------



## pinkness27 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hairdresser kept saying my hair is really dry and it is causing shedding. I don't understand why bc I moisturize it twice a day. I use qp Elasta and scrul. I only stretched 5 weeks this time bc I couldn't really handle the toughness of the new growth. I feel like I've been at the same length for awhile now. Maybe it's bc of this dry hair problem? I'm going to switch to Hawaiian Silky and see if this will better moisturize my hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 28, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> I relaxed. My stretch is over. I think it might have done more harm than good, but I'll see tomorrow once it's dry. I posted in the relaxed thread with photos. I'll add more once I style it and take some progress pics.



I'm sure it's fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 30, 2012)

23 weeks post as of yesterday!  21 days to go. The CC itch is about to push me over the edge. I'm headed for the shower to wash and DC.


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 30, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> 23 weeks post as of yesterday!  21 days to go. The CC itch is about to push me over the edge. I'm headed for the shower to wash and DC.



Just 21 days! I wanna get to your stretching prowess one day  You can do it just a little longer..


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have gone back and forth on stretching and once I prepooed and co-washed this week, I realized how soft and manageable my newgrowth is 10 weeks.  I don't know if that was the prepoo with HE LTR (love this condish) and grapeseed oil or the deep condition w/KC Humecto and Wen 613 together. But I love the results on my newgrowth.


_*Question for you veteran stretchers, what DC are you using when you apply it relaxer style to keep your ng soft?*_  I have quite a few in my arsenal, my thickest being my beloved QH Cholesterol conditioner.  I don't quite see the others I have as having the right consistency except for my Wen.....but ideally I'd like to use something else.  I have CON deep conditioner, Organix Coconut Milk, Kenra (oh wait, that's a possibility too), and HE HH (I don't like that one).

TIA!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 5, 2013)

24 weeks post today...15 days to go!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 5, 2013)

So I just realized that I'm already 8 weeks into my stretch... This stretch is going to be a breeze... 15 weeks to go

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 24, 2013)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I have gone back and forth on stretching and once I prepooed and co-washed this week, I realized how soft and manageable my newgrowth is 10 weeks.  I don't know if that was the prepoo with HE LTR (love this condish) and grapeseed oil or the deep condition w/KC Humecto and Wen 613 together. But I love the results on my newgrowth.
> 
> Question for you veteran stretchers, what DC are you using when you apply it relaxer style to keep your ng soft?  I have quite a few in my arsenal, my thickest being my beloved QH Cholesterol conditioner.  I don't quite see the others I have as having the right consistency except for my Wen.....but ideally I'd like to use something else.  I have CON deep conditioner, Organix Coconut Milk, Kenra (oh wait, that's a possibility too), and HE HH (I don't like that one).
> 
> TIA!



BSS: Nunaat Chocolate is amazing!!!  I also adore Bambu Silicon Mix.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 24, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> BSS: Nunaat Chocolate is amazing!!!  I also adore Bambu Silicon Mix.



Hmm, interestng. I have been eyeing Nunaat Chocolate for a long time...almost a year. I might go ahead n get it now!

In response to the thread, I use QH Olive Oil Cholesterol, SM Anti-Breakage Masque, and Farouk Biosilk Smoothing Conditioner during late stages of my stretch, and Aphogee 2min for protein.  I stretch 5-6 month regularly. Starts to get tough after 5 months but I mostly PS so that really helps. Im about 2.75 months post now. Will be 3 months out 02/04/13, touching up in April or May.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 25, 2013)

Issshhhh is getting thick ova here literally. I can't comb thru my hair anymore. I can't wait to TU


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 27, 2013)

11 weeks into my 20 week stretch.  The second half of my stretch is generally when extreme moisture practices come into play.  AVG becomes my staple pre-poo, I usually DC 2x per session, and I m/s daily.   Early on in my stretch, my roots are straighter and I am easily able to rock indirect heat straight styles (rollersets).  The latter part of my stretch usually doesn't involve heat.  So I can add more weight from m/s'ing more often.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ending my strech this week at 13 weeks its just getting to hard to style my hair and its too short to bun and I'm tired of walking around here looking ham.

Sorry my EVO misspelled it *shrugs*


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 10, 2013)

8 weeks post, ive never gotten this far without a struggle. Long term goal 6 mo, short term goal 13 weeks. Runnin up on 13 weeks quick quick. Depending on the ease of this 6 mo transition might go natural...going to stretch as long as I can and see what happens. o.o


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 16, 2013)

14WP (Weeks Post) in a 20WS (Week Stretch)... This stretching has really become a breeze.  With only six weeks left to go, my hair is soft, manageable and easy to set on magnetics rollers.  I really need to up my moisture (DC, M/S, CW, Pre-Pooing).... Will work harder on these.


----------



## mschristine (Feb 25, 2013)

9 weeks post and my new growth is a jungle. My hair clip broke at work today and I had no bobby pins or a spare clip...lucky for me it was my last hour and I got to leave early since I didn't take a break...can't wait to relax, 3 more weeks


----------



## Jewell (Feb 25, 2013)

Currently 16 weeks post, with 10 wks left to go. My last stretch was 22 wks, but I plan to stretch 26 weeks (half a year) or 6.5 months from now on. NG is soft and though it has grown so much, it isnt hard to comb or manage. Buying some S-Curl and African braid spray to help keep my ng moist.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow I salute you ladies than can stretch 20 weeks and beyond I am at 17 post and I am about to loose my mind new growth is so crazy people think I'm going natural lol it hurts to comb I washed it I give up I cant style it the way I want to I'm insecure with my hair out   I'm relaxing at next week which will end my 18 weeks stretch


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 28, 2013)

16 WP today!  Four more weeks to go.  This is my second consecutive 20 WS.  After this: texlax, trim, stretch another 20... Then 12 week stretches thereafter and dusting when I texlax.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Mar 7, 2013)

week 12 this week will relax at 16 weeks 
I've been dealing with my NG by keepING MY hair braided for the past 4 weeks so far so good. this will be the first time ive gone till 16 weeks normal Im a 12 weeker lol


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

19 weeks post on Thursday.  Texlaxer date is set for 3.28.13 (20 WP).  I plan to do an Aphoghee 2-Step on Thursday (did it at 19 weeks post my last stretch (November) and hair was lovely... considering doing it twice during my stretches; not too sure yet).  This relaxer will be my intense trim relaxer   Not too happy about it as my hair has truly grown since my journey began on 6.1.12; haven't really trimmed my hair in about two years.  Definitely in need.  These ends are raggedy-anne.  

I have been rollersetting all through my stretch.  Applying direct heat to my roots when needed and wrapping.  Bunning and setting have gotten me through my second consecutive 20 WS.  I co-washed and DC'ed more frequently during my first stretch.  Not nearly as much this go-round.  Will revisit more frequent mositure sessions during my next, and last 20 WS.  I plan to texlax every 12 weeks after August.


----------



## Isis33 (Apr 20, 2013)

amwcah said:


> I'm currently on a 6 month stretch challenge.  Braids are my saviour during this time.  I'm following the C&G Method.


amwcah,

What is the c&g method?


----------



## amwcah (Apr 20, 2013)

Isis33 

C&G stands for Crown & Glory which is a method of braiding, maintaining, and caring for your braids.

He is the direct link, but there is information here on it as well.
http://www.growafrohairlong.com/c_and_g.html


----------



## Honi (Apr 20, 2013)

24 weeks. 4 weeks to go. Maybe 8 more if I'm too lazy.


----------



## MGA2013 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey y'all! I think I'm new to this thread... Lol I just ended 23 week stretch today my goal was 24, but my NG was to thick and became a hassle to manage! I can usually go longer ( longest stretch was 9 months) but I think I'm going to start stretching only to 16-20 weeks at the most. 

I think I made it to full BSL/grazing MBL.... I will post pics once I'm done under the dryer.!


----------



## Isis33 (Apr 21, 2013)

Legend said:


> Congrats on your stretch!!!
> 
> Just stick with it and you'll get through. I just finished a 24-week stretch a few weeks ago myself, and it was pretty good. I only relaxed my hair 3  times last year!
> 
> ...


Hi Legend,

So are we meant to do a hard protein treatment weekly? Or just a mild one?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 21, 2013)

Love this thread!

I'm 17 weeks post and relaxing on Friday at 18 weeks.

I'm working to get to super stretching status like you ladies! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 21, 2013)

im almost 26 weeks and will be texlaxing in the 1st week of May!!! im goung to do a hard protein treatment next weekend using aphogee 2 step. i might use everything Apghogee nxt weekend, damaged hair poo, 2 step, balancing condish, pro vitamin leave in and the green tea spray. ill probably use the 2 minute the week after i TU.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 21, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> im almost 26 weeks and will be texlaxing in the 1st week of May!!! im goung to do a hard protein treatment next weekend using aphogee 2 step. i might use everything Apghogee nxt weekend, damaged hair poo, 2 step, balancing condish, pro vitamin leave in and the green tea spray. ill probably use the 2 minute the week after i TU.



Wow that's awesome! I'm trying to get to 26wks, but my hair keeps dreading. I normally relax every 26wks, but I think ima have to throw in the towel.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 22, 2013)

This week marks another 4 month stretch. Yay! Whoo hoo!  I could actually go longer thanks to the products that I use. I'll see if I can relax on the 2nd or 3rd week of May.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 22, 2013)

Man, I loooove stretching my relaxers! Its the touch up part I don't like. I'm always nervous about not pulling it down far enough! My NG is like a chameleon sometimes!


----------



## MGA2013 (May 17, 2013)

My long over due update...lol (I'm 3 weeks post relaxer now).. I'm BSL!!


----------



## Rozlewis (May 17, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> This week marks another 4 month stretch. Yay! Whoo hoo!  I could actually go longer thanks to the products that I use. I'll see if I can relax on the 2nd or 3rd week of May.



Angelicus, that is great on your long stretch. Can you share the products you use and your regimen?


----------



## beautyintheyes (May 17, 2013)

I was going to stretch for a year but caved in and only did a 20 week stretch im happy i didnt relax bone straight because i only relax so i can manage my hair and flat iron it when i wont without having to blow dry and high it this mug lol


----------



## Angelicus (May 17, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Angelicus, that is great on your long stretch. Can you share the products you use and your regimen?



Rozlewis, sure. I am a Silk Dreams Hair Care user (smells so good). I always:

pre-shampoo with oil for at least an hour. I also massage my scalp during application, sometimes mixing an essential oil in there too.

clarify with Suave or VO5 Clarifying Shampoo, followed by Silk Dreams Go Moist or Whip My Hair (I like WMH better)

Deep condition with any conditioner from the Silk Dreams Line. I usually do a protein treatment with Moacha Silk Infusion 1x weekly. I steam my hair 2x weekly too. 

Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner is my favorite leave-in, sometimes I mix it with Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion. I roller set, dry, then flat iron the new growth only. It is always very easy to comb through my hair. I only relax for versatility, not on a schedule anymore, thank goodness!


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 17, 2013)

Everywhere I turn I see great reviews on silk dreams....where is my credit card?

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Angelicus (May 18, 2013)

Ok, I'm finally going to do it. I am finally going to relax my hair on Thursday. And my hair better be long too.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 10, 2013)

Anybody 30 + weeks (7-8 months) post?


----------



## mamaore (Nov 12, 2013)

I did a search on tangles and only found comments about new growth tangles. Has anyone experienced tangling through the length of their hair. My new growth is manageable since my hair doesn't grow as fast as most folks here. By 8weeks post I start to dread wash days because immediately water touches my hair it clumps up. The tangles are generally between 2 inches away from my roots up to about an inch from my ends. The tangling gets progressively worse as I stretch. I touch up at 12/13 weeks.

I have tried various products to help with detangling but its still a ,mess and I loose lots of hair. Lacio Lacio has helped better than any other leave in but there must be something I can do to prevent or minimize the clumping. 

 I have tried co washing instead of shampooing, it makes no difference.  I tried prepooing with organic coconut oil and it made no difference. My new growth is soft and moisturized after washing but the length is a beast.

Any thoughts on what could be causing this?.


----------



## mamaore (Nov 12, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Everywhere I turn I see great reviews on silk dreams....where is my credit card?
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



I got a huge haul from the line a few weeks ago. I have tried the Shea what, Vanilla Silk and Mocha Fusion.  Good and moisturizing so far. I'm 3 weeks post so its early days- the true test is how my hair responds  at 6 weeks post.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 12, 2013)

mamaore said:


> I got a huge haul from the line a few weeks ago. I have tried the Shea what, Vanilla Silk and Mocha Fusion.  Good and moisturizing so far. I'm 3 weeks post so its early days- the true test is how my hair responds  at 6 weeks post.



Im glad the products are working well for you. Im still in procrastination mode, still haven't bought anything. Maybe this week 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 12, 2013)

mamaore
Your products may be to "acidic" for your relaxed hair meanwhile you new growth is more receptive to it. I get that with smoothing conditioners, so I try to limit their use. When I used roux, I had that clumping problem, even though I was only using it for slip and not letting it touch the hair directly.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mamaore (Nov 12, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> mamaore
> Your products may be to "acidic" for your relaxed hair meanwhile you new growth is more receptive to it. I get that with smoothing conditioners, so I try to limit their use. When I used roux, I had that clumping problem, even though I was only using it for slip and not letting it touch the hair directly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you mean low or high PH? 

The tangling happens in the shower between my rinse and shampoo stage and none of my conditioners help to soften or detangle. I use Elasta QP Oyl Shampoo - Ph 4. I thought lower PH products help seal the cuticle which is preferred no?


----------

